# Recent Sino-Indian border conflict



## 52051

Very cute tibetan kids:

Reactions: Like Like:
46


----------



## 52051

Genetic studies show that roughly 40% of Tibetan share a common male ancestor with Han, the Y-DNA O3a5 family, especially their monk class, no wonder the Chinese language is belong to sino-tibetan language family.

Reactions: Like Like:
27


----------



## IblinI

Very cute kids.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Malik Alashter

like the landscape.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

If Indians want to fight, lets us just do it.

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Beast

wanglaokan said:


> View attachment 412010
> View attachment 412011
> View attachment 412012
> 
> View attachment 412013
> 
> 
> If Indians want to fight, lets us just do it.



China is waiting for Exercise Malabar to be over first. In case of USN and JMSDF might take offense of DF-26 trying to hit them

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## 52051

wanglaokan said:


> View attachment 412010
> View attachment 412011
> View attachment 412012
> 
> View attachment 412013
> 
> 
> If Indians want to fight, lets us just do it.



Dont show any pic taken by netizen, just show these taken by PLA news agency, nowadays techs can use just picture to figure out the locations.

It seems that PLA are well welcomed in Tibet unlike west fake news agency reported

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## 帅的一匹

52051 said:


> Dont show any pic taken by netizen, just show these taken by PLA news agency, nowadays techs can use just picture to figure out the locations.
> 
> It seems that PLA are well welcomed in Tibet unlike west fake news agency reported


Never buy those western propaganda shit.

The picture source is from Sina.com.cn, it's for public.

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## 52051

A lot of good news from weibo and wechat, it seems that indians are well positioned to be get seriously owned this time

Reactions: Like Like:
21


----------



## Beast

52051 said:


> A lot of good news from weibo and wechat, it seems that indians are well positioned to be get seriously owned this time


Their fate is in their own hand

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Gurjot.S

Chinese have nice infrastructure there in tibet but never mind, india have plugged gaps there too. 
All supply lines are opened with more than enough troops. You may come but will never go back.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Gurjot.S said:


> Chinese have nice infrastructure there in tibet but never mind, india have plugged gaps there too.
> All supply lines are opened with more than enough troops. You may come but will never go back.


You mean Indians?  I guess Indian use the tactic of *破釜沉舟* .

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Beast

SingaporeGuy said:


> hope no war but need to show india chinese is not to be bullied
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha, india is peeing pants lol


Watch out for exercise malabar once its over. It will be close to war if situation still no changes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SingaporeGuy

Beast said:


> Watch out for exercise malabar once its over. It will be close to war if situation still no changes.



need let the enemy wear themselves out. 

I think after awhile perhaps they will leave sikkim, or if they dont, chinese forces can use element of surprise on them

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rustom

Beast said:


> You mean Indians?  I guess Indian use the tactic of *破釜沉舟* .


Thanks for nice road infrastructure you have built for us Indians to reach Lhasa easily . Same tibetans above will be more than happy to welcome Indian army. Tibetan govt in excile will form legitimate govt after 60 plus years. UN will see new country added ala Bangladesh in 71.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## pzkilo

*Edited by moderator due to insulting*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Grevion

Tibet is a very beautiful country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

When is the party starting

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

turbofan7a said:


> Chinese should also not support anti India countries or sponsor such things.


China bilateral relationship with other countries are based on the Bandung declaration and do not target any third country. However by hosting a Tibet government in exile that constantly harm China's interest on its own soil is a very unfriendly act and does not reflect behavior of a good neighbor. India should reflect on its action and correct it's attitude.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## empirefighter

India should not be a country. As one of the most colonized countries, this filthy country forgot what they had suffered and kept colonizing other independent south asian countries. We as a responsible power for human , should help all other south asian countries and other minorites suppressed by Indian government to regain their independence. 
By the way, we always remember Sikkim.

Reactions: Like Like:
22


----------



## karl wang

Lovely kids. They know the PLA will protect them for everything.



empirefighter said:


> India should not be a country. As one of the most colonized countries, this filthy country forgot what they had suffered and kept colonizing other independent south asian countries. We as a responsible power for human , should help all other south asian countries and other minorites suppressed by Indian government to regain their independence.
> By the way, we always remember Sikkim.


 Agree. It is just a British empire's evil heritage to hurt the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## T-Rex

Horus said:


> When is the party starting


*
I have the same anticipation! *



empirefighter said:


> India should not be a country. As one of the most colonized countries, this filthy country forgot what they had suffered and kept colonizing other independent south asian countries. We as a responsible power for human , should help all other south asian countries and other minorites suppressed by Indian government to regain their independence.
> By the way, we always remember Sikkim.


*
I wish I could be with our Chinese friends spearheading the assault. Liberation of South Asia from indian terror is a dream of millions.*

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Gurjot.S

empirefighter said:


> India should not be a country. As one of the most colonized countries, this filthy country forgot what they had suffered and kept colonizing other independent south asian countries. We as a responsible power for human , should help all other south asian countries and other minorites suppressed by Indian government to regain their independence.
> By the way, we always remember Sikkim.



Pls have a look in mirror first and then comment. A country who is building islands on the area claimed by tiny small countries is lecturing india.



T-Rex said:


> *I have the same anticipation! *
> 
> 
> *
> I wish I could be with our Chinese friends spearheading the assault. Liberation of South Asia from indian terror is a dream of millions.*




we shud have occupied east pakistan. See what leaders of west pakistan did with you ? and how india helped you


----------



## T-Rex

Gurjot.S said:


> we shud have occupied east pakistan. See what leaders of west pakistan did with you ? and how india helped you


*
There's no point crying over spilled milk, you missed the opportunity.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## UKBengali

Horus said:


> When is the party starting




It is never good to wish for war.

Indian soldiers who stand to die in their thousands are just pawns in this game.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twocents

UKBengali said:


> It is never good to wish for war.
> 
> Indian soldiers who stand to die in their thousands are just pawns in this game.



The stand-off will have to end before the summer is out. Since India is not going to voluntarily withdraw its troops, China will have to kick them out with force. Let's wait and see.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## atya

twocents said:


> The stand-off will have to end before the summer is out. Since India is not going to voluntarily withdraw its troops, China will have to kick them out with force. Let's wait and see.


Any updates on Chinese activity...is war imminent.


----------



## twocents

atya said:


> Any updates on Chinese activity...is war imminent.



China never announces troop movement or deployment. The bottom line is that China does not want to have this thing drag on till late fall when ice and snow will force both sides to withdraw. Indian talk of diplomatic solution is merely stalling tactic. That's why China insists that India has to withdraw its troops before any talk is possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 帅的一匹

If there is a war, it should be all out full-fledged war rather than skirmish.

Skirmish can't resolve anything.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rollno21

Horus said:


> When is the party starting


Never ,Chinese again disappointed you.



atya said:


> Any updates on Chinese activity...is war imminent.


Nope



wanglaokan said:


> If there is a war, it should be all out full-fledged war rather than skirmish.
> 
> Skirmish can't resolve anything.


That's true but am not sure either country can afford that


----------



## 帅的一匹

If I were the chairman of PRC, I will cut off the chicken neck and get back the south Tibet. The rest of those North Pradesh will be set free.

Sikkim shall be independent again.

Gorkhas shall be allowed to unite with Nepal again.

China also should support BD and to get back West Bengal.

I am very excited in this scenario.

If China government doesn't have this ambition, our next generations will have to suffer. Don't worry India will use nukes, cause we have H bombs. China has the power to cut the entire North East from Barat's ruling, that's our responsibility to do it.

I'm not trolling, I seriously mean it.

中国最大的问题在于强大的时候不占他人领土，但是衰弱的时候要被周边的牛鬼蛇神欺负。什么以德报怨，全他妈扯淡。
If China can cut the entire North East off from Barat, it will build up strong prestige in the whole sub continent.

汉人自古便尚武，现在咋会变成这个鸟样。

习近平你能把印度人收拾了老子就服你，搞不定你在老子眼里屁都不是。

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## Rollno21

wanglaokan said:


> If I were the chairman of PRC, I will cut off the chicken neck and get back the south Tibet. The rest of those North Pradesh will be set free.
> 
> Sikkim shall be independent again.
> 
> Gorkhas shall be allowed to unite with Nepal again.
> 
> China also should support BD and to get back West Bengal.
> 
> I am very excited in this scenario.
> 
> If China government doesn't have this ambition, our next generations will have to suffer. Don't worry India will use nukes, cause we have H bombs. China has the power to cut the entire North East from Barat's ruling, that's our responsibility to do it.
> 
> I'm not trolling, I seriously mean it.
> 
> 中国最大的问题在于强大的时候不占他人领土，但是衰弱的时候要被周边的牛鬼蛇神欺负。什么以德报怨，全他妈扯淡。
> If China can cut the entire North East off from Barat, it will build up strong prestige in the whole sub continent.
> 
> 汉人自古便尚武，现在咋会变成这个鸟样。
> 
> 习近平你能把印度人收拾了老子就服你，搞不定你在老子眼里屁都不是。


Bro,you guys first remove the Indians from the small area where the standoff is then we can talk about chicken neck .if push comes to shove we won't depend on the chicken neck to move our troops we will use other roots too.


----------



## StandForInsaf

Good luck china, i hope PA will attack india and from our side too and the terror of fascist hindo modi regime ends.
We will install a pro pak china regime there.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## 帅的一匹

Rollno21 said:


> Bro,you guys first remove the Indians from the small area where the standoff is then we can talk about chicken neck .if push comes to shove we won't depend on the chicken neck to move our troops we will use other roots too.


You are no rival. If it's not out leader just walk through their life's, you've gone to hell long time ago.

We need a ambitious leader like Putin, that's all we lack of.



StandForInsaf said:


> Good luck china, i hope PA will attack india and from our side too and the terror of fascist hindo modi regime ends.
> We will install a pro pak china regime there.


It should have been done long time ago.

I hope hawkish leader in charge of my country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rollno21

wanglaokan said:


> You are no rival. If it's not out leader just walk through their life's, you've gone to hell long time ago.
> 
> We need a ambitious leader like Putin, that's all we lack of.
> 
> 
> It should have been done long time ago.
> 
> I hope hawkish leader in charge of my country.


Good to see a Chinese calling CCP weak,am I getting that right

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 帅的一匹

Rollno21 said:


> Good to see a Chinese calling CCP weak,am I getting that right


China government doesn't know how to flex its muscle yet, the leader is still in family business mode. And India is gonna help us to turn on aggressive mode.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rollno21

wanglaokan said:


> China government doesn't know how to flex its muscle yet, the leader is still in family business mode. And India is gonna help us to turn on aggressive mode.


So you did say CCP us weak,we are always there to make your CCP strong .
We are still there where we are over a month now ,you can always come when you think you are stong enough and test yourself.


----------



## 帅的一匹

Rollno21 said:


> So you did say CCP us weak,we are always there to make your CCP strong .
> We are still there where we are over a month now ,you can always come when you think you are stong enough and test yourself.


Let Modi's chest thumping fly a while, won't be long.

The longer the confrontation, the lower your army's morale is. Cause you are the intruder, not China.

Feed 200 thousands daily is a mammoth task for India and a huge consumption to India army. Meanwhile China only has 30 thousands troops along he border. In a 7:1 manpower advantage, what prevents India.kicking PLA out of Doklang as you claim its Bhutan's land?

Or you just bluffing and a empty vessel in essence?

In a long term confrontation, the side with weaker economy will collapse first. The more India spends in weapon procurement and it's so called mountain troops, the quicker India will go to hell.

Very obvious in this forum you can see both BD and Pakistan members support China rather than India. China will keep reinforcing BD and will cut off your chicken necks when everything is ripe. You will loose the entire NE as BD need more land mass to nurture its huge population.

If India would like to go this way, China will make it happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kristisipe

Finger pointers are still being cowards and not going to the frontline to die for their country! Being just like "President Xi" who they accused for not doing anything! President Xi only hears voices from real heros, nothing from cowards!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

wanglaokan said:


> Let Modi's chest thumping fly a while, won't be long.
> 
> The longer the confrontation, the lower your army's morale is. Cause you are the intruder, not China.
> 
> Feed 200 thousands daily is a mammoth task for India and a huge consumption to India army. Meanwhile China only has 30 thousands troops along he border. In a 7:1 manpower advantage, what prevents India.kicking PLA out of Doklang as you claim its Bhutan's land?
> 
> Or you just bluffing and a empty vessel in essence?
> 
> In a long term confrontation, the side with weaker economy will collapse first. The more India spends in weapon procurement and it's so called mountain troops, the quicker India will go to hell.
> 
> Very obvious in this forum you can see both BD and Pakistan members support China rather than India. China will keep reinforcing BD and will cut off your chicken necks when everything is ripe. You will loose the entire NE as BD need more land mass to nurture its huge population.
> 
> If India would like to go this way, China will make it happen.


Yeah what ever float's your boat,you can forward the support of PDF Pakistani and BD to CCP ,may be that will give them some confidence to do something.


----------



## SEAISI

Indian


----------



## Godman

rustom said:


> Thanks for nice road infrastructure you have built for us Indians to reach Lhasa easily . Same tibetans above will be more than happy to welcome Indian army. Tibetan govt in excile will form legitimate govt after 60 plus years. UN will see new country added ala Bangladesh in 71.



Whatever helps you sleep at night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

Rollno21 said:


> Yeah what ever float's your boat,you can forward the support of PDF Pakistani and BD to CCP ,may be that will give them some confidence to do something.



While China needs no military or economic help from either Pakistan or BD, it greatly cares what
these countries think about the situation.
While we do not want war as thousands of 
mainly Indian soldiers will die, if war comes then
make no mistake we will support China 100%.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SarthakGanguly

UKBengali said:


> make no mistake we will support China 100%.


We are aware of one fact - BDs usually stab anyone who feeds them. 

No offense. @salarsikander @Nilgiri



StandForInsaf said:


> Good luck china, i hope PA will attack india and from our side too and the terror of fascist hindo modi regime ends.
> We will install a pro pak china regime there.


Your objective should be to totally exterminate all signs of Dharma from the subcontinent. Else, sometime in the future we will take it back.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

SarthakGanguly said:


> We are aware of one fact - BDs usually stab anyone who feeds them.
> 
> No offense. @salarsikander @Nilgiri



Dude, BD does not need to be eternally grateful for 1971. India was not doing BD a favour anyway.

Like I say war would cost many thousands of mainly Indian lives as China is many times stronger than India. Modi needs to back down and
then no need for any conflict and waste of lives.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## SarthakGanguly

UKBengali said:


> Dude, BD does not need to be eternally grateful for 1971. India was not doing BD a favour anyway.
> 
> Like I say war would cost many thousands of mainly Indian lives as China is many times stronger than India. Modi needs to back down and
> then no need for any conflict and waste of lives.


No need.  Apki ehsaan na mile to behtr hai. 


SingaporeGuy said:


> use element of surprise on them


No chance of that, come on.


Gurjot.S said:


> we shud have occupied east pakistan. See what leaders of west pakistan did with you ? and how india helped you


No. We should have allowed supported East Pak HQ to complete Operation Searchlight and accepted all Hindus and Buddhists. After that a war could be fought to evict the Pak forces, but I think they would voluntarily have left after some prodding.


wanglaokan said:


> Cause you are the intruder, not China.


Naaaah. The world knows PRC is the invader. But that does not matter really.


----------



## StandForInsaf

SarthakGanguly said:


> We are aware of one fact - BDs usually stab anyone who feeds them.
> 
> No offense. @salarsikander @Nilgiri
> 
> 
> Your objective should be to totally exterminate all signs of Dharma from the subcontinent. Else, sometime in the future we will take it back.



No No only exterminate extremism.


----------



## SarthakGanguly

StandForInsaf said:


> No No only exterminate extremism.


Ok. Then we will rebuild our strength and take it all back later.


----------



## salarsikander

SarthakGanguly said:


> BDs usually stab anyone who feeds them.


BD was never fed by anyone. Infact their food was illegally snatched


----------



## Rollno21

UKBengali said:


> While China needs no military or economic help from either Pakistan or BD, it greatly cares what
> these countries think about the situation.
> While we do not want war as thousands of
> mainly Indian soldiers will die, if war comes then
> make no mistake we will support China 100%.


Yup,you can support China sitting in UK ,we have hasina


----------



## pzkilo

wanglaokan said:


> If I were the chairman of PRC, I will cut off the chicken neck and get back the south Tibet. The rest of those North Pradesh will be set free.
> 
> Sikkim shall be independent again.
> 
> Gorkhas shall be allowed to unite with Nepal again.
> 
> China also should support BD and to get back West Bengal.
> 
> I am very excited in this scenario.
> 
> If China government doesn't have this ambition, our next generations will have to suffer. Don't worry India will use nukes, cause we have H bombs. China has the power to cut the entire North East from Barat's ruling, that's our responsibility to do it.
> 
> I'm not trolling, I seriously mean it.
> 
> 中国最大的问题在于强大的时候不占他人领土，但是衰弱的时候要被周边的牛鬼蛇神欺负。什么以德报怨，全他妈扯淡。
> If China can cut the entire North East off from Barat, it will build up strong prestige in the whole sub continent.
> 
> 汉人自古便尚武，现在咋会变成这个鸟样。
> 
> 习近平你能把印度人收拾了老子就服你，搞不定你在老子眼里屁都不是。


Calm down.别愤青了，还普金呢。。。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skylance

wanglaokan said:


> If I were the chairman of PRC, I will cut off the chicken neck and get back the south Tibet. The rest of those North Pradesh will be set free.
> 
> Sikkim shall be independent again.
> 
> Gorkhas shall be allowed to unite with Nepal again.
> 
> China also should support BD and to get back West Bengal.
> 
> I am very excited in this scenario.
> 
> If China government doesn't have this ambition, our next generations will have to suffer. Don't worry India will use nukes, cause we have H bombs. China has the power to cut the entire North East from Barat's ruling, that's our responsibility to do it.
> 
> I'm not trolling, I seriously mean it.
> 
> 中国最大的问题在于强大的时候不占他人领土，但是衰弱的时候要被周边的牛鬼蛇神欺负。什么以德报怨，全他妈扯淡。
> If China can cut the entire North East off from Barat, it will build up strong prestige in the whole sub continent.
> 
> 汉人自古便尚武，现在咋会变成这个鸟样。
> 
> 习近平你能把印度人收拾了老子就服你，搞不定你在老子眼里屁都不是。


take it easy.dude...
饭，要一口一口吃。。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Makarena

UKBengali said:


> Dude, BD does not need to be eternally grateful for 1971. India was not doing BD a favour anyway.



and neither should BD need to. After all india "helped" BD to serve its own national interest, to split arch rival Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

wanglaokan said:


> If there is a war, it should be all out full-fledged war rather than skirmish.
> 
> Skirmish can't resolve anything.


Come on Dragon---------------Now or never

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NALANDA

@ Chinese members. Ask CCCP to Give a deadline or cut off date for your India invasion. Will it be after a year or two year or twenty year ???

Pakistani members. Hope u draw a good lesson after Chinese go back to their original position ....If u get depressed ... ask Sartaz Aziz for recommending you all for treatment in India ...We will treat you of all your ailments.


----------



## idune

twocents said:


> The stand-off will have to end before the summer is out. Since India is not going to voluntarily withdraw its troops, China will have to kick them out with force. Let's wait and see.



or if China can keep indian solders there through winter, indians will start shooting themselves. No military action from China needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## twocents

idune said:


> or if China can keep indian solders there through winter, indians will start shooting themselves. No military action from China needed.



Not really. That's what India wants. China can't afford to let it happen. Indian troops have to kicked out one way to other, militarily if necessarily. From the get-go China has maintained that Indian forces invaded into Chinese territory. India has to be disciplined from time to time. Or else these boastful, chestthumping, sanctimonius, phony Indian ruling elites become too delusional for their good.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## UKBengali

wanglaokan said:


> Says Who? A man from a Caste system, might be a Dalit.



Tibetans are smart and know the best future is with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Jayhawk

Both countries are rising economic powerhouse in today's world. Going to war with each other would just end up hurting themselves. Hopefully, both can resolve this peacefully.


----------



## rustom

UKBengali said:


> Dude, BD does not need to be eternally grateful for 1971. India was not doing BD a favour anyway.
> 
> Like I say war would cost many thousands of mainly Indian lives as China is many times stronger than India. Modi needs to back down and
> then no need for any conflict and waste of lives.


We gave you freedom by spilling our blood. You will simply get owned if you try to threaten India . China is paper tiger, as being witnessed with this incident.


----------



## UKBengali

rustom said:


> We gave you freedom by spilling our blood. You will simply get owned if you try to threaten India . China is paper tiger, as being witnessed with this incident.



Lol China stalemated US and other countries in Korea.
China slapped India hard in 1962.

@Chinese-Dragon 
@ChineseTiger1986

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## rustom

UKBengali said:


> Lol China stalemated US and other countries in Korea.
> China slapped India hard in 1962.
> 
> @Chinese-Dragon
> @ChineseTiger1986


China didn't slap hard, their logistics collapsed in 62 so they did a hasty retreat . In military terms it's as good as accepting defeat. They got their knuckles kicked hard in 67 that has ensured 40 years peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

rustom said:


> China didn't slap hard, their logistics collapsed in 62 so they did a hasty retreat . In military terms it's as good as accepting defeat. They got their knuckles kicked hard in 67 that has ensured 40 years peace.



Nothing to do with 1967. That was not much anyway - small skirmish.

China has been focusing on economic development for last 40 years and will be more than willing to crush India
at an opportune time. India is very weak compared to China - only the US really compares. Even Russia without nuclear weapons will be beaten by China.

Provoke China and pay the price like Nehru did in 1962.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## UKBengali

rustom said:


> Ok cheer leader for says so.



That is all you Indians can say? Cheerleader?
Counter my points if you can.

China is simply MULTIPLE times more powerful than India. As an example it has a 5th generation fighter(J-20) in service and that will knock many dozens of Indian aircraft out of the sky before one is shot down back. It will be a complete slaughter of India if it comes to war and that is why this should be solved peacefully by India backing down.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

UKBengali said:


> That is all you Indians can say? Cheerleader?
> Counter my points if you can.
> 
> China is simply MULTIPLE times more powerful than India. As an example it has a 5th generation fighter(J-20) in service and that will knock many dozens of Indian aircraft out of the sky before one is shot down back. It will be a complete slaughter of India if it comes to war and that is why this should be solved peacefully by India backing down.



Now it is the critical moment for China to surpass the US in both GDP and military technology, and China doesn't want a setback that caused by India.

And the US is wishing to push India ahead to cause this setback for China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## F-22Raptor

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Now it is the critical moment for China to surpass the US in both GDP and military technology, and China doesn't want a setback that caused by India.
> 
> And the US is wishing to push India ahead to cause this setback for China.



The likelihood China will surpass the US in military technology is next to none, especially as the US has just begun its military modernization. The US has the capability to project power anywhere around the world at anytime. China can't even control its own near abroad.

As for GDP, China has failed in the last 3 years to close the gap in output relative to the US economy. After the '16 Q4 and '17 Q1 GDP revisions, the US is a $19 trillion economy after the 1st quarter. China has a long way to go to catch up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

F-22Raptor said:


> The likelihood China will surpass the US in military technology is next to none, especially as the US has just begun its military modernization. The US has the capability to project power anywhere around the world at anytime. China can't even control its own near abroad.
> 
> As for GDP, China has failed in the last 3 years to close the gap in output relative to the US economy. After the '16 Q4 and '17 Q1 GDP revisions, the US is a $19 trillion economy after the 1st quarter. China has a long way to go to catch up.



China will be the last country to use SNA 2008 which will pop up another 1-2 trillion with ease, and Trump now favors the weak dollar policy.

China's DC electrical system has completely bested the US AC electrical system. China now holds the only keystone of the future energy weapons. Now the mess of the CVN-78/DDG-1000/LCS/QE Class/Type 45 is the fault of the AC electrical system.

China got the super genius like Ma Weiming, while you got none. You don't have your own von Braun of the 21th century, so all your ambitious programs will be destined to become a stunning failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> China will be the last country to use SNA 2008 which will pop up another 1-2 trillion with ease, and Trump now favors the weak dollar policy.
> 
> China's DC electrical system has completely bested the US AC electrical system. China now holds the only keystone of the future energy weapons. Now the mess of the CVN-78/DDG-1000/LCS/QE Class/Type 45 is the fault of the AC electrical system.
> 
> China got the super genius like Ma Weiming, while you got none. You don't have your Von Braun of the 21th century, so all your ambitious programs will be destined to fail.



Your predictions are about as worthless as the one you made a couple years ago that China's GDP growth rate would rise above 8% again.

Keep trying pal...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

F-22Raptor said:


> Your predictions are about as worthless as the one you made a couple years ago that China's GDP growth rate would rise above 8% again.
> 
> Keep trying pal...



The dollar is weakening, Trump is a weak dollar President compared to the Dem Presidents like Clinton and Obama, and the dollar was also weakening during Bush's term.

China's GPD in RMB is absolutely still growing in a fast rate. With the SNA2008 and weakening dollar, it isn't hard for China surpass the US in the nominal GDP. China is already the largest manufacturer in the world. To become the largest nominal GDP is just not a big deal at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Hassan Guy

Whoa I gotta visit Tibet


----------



## F-22Raptor

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The dollar is weakening, Trump is a weak dollar President compared to the Dem Presidents like Clinton and Obama, and the dollar was also weakening during Bush's term.
> 
> China's GPD in RMB is absolutely still growing in a fast rate. With the SNA2008 and weakening dollar, it isn't hard for China surpass the US in the nominal GDP. China is already the largest manufacturer in the world. To become the largest nominal GDP is just not a big deal at all.



The US economy is likely set to surpass the $20 trillion mark within the next 1-2 years. You could add Japan and Germany's economy together and China would still be roughly equal to the US economy. China will be waiting awhile if it ever hopes to catch up.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

F-22Raptor said:


> The US economy is likely set to surpass the $20 trillion mark within the next 1-2 years. You could add Japan and Germany's economy together and China would still be roughly equal to the US economy. China will be waiting awhile if it ever hopes to catch up.



SNA2008 and currency rate are something too much for you to understand.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## F-22Raptor

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> SNA2008 and currency rate are something too much for you to understand.



Not at all, I'm just stating the facts, unlike your prediction that US programs are destined to fail that you made above. Again, your predictions are worthless.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## American Pakistani

UKBengali said:


> Dude, BD does not need to be eternally grateful for 1971. India was not doing BD a favour anyway.
> 
> Like I say war would cost many thousands of mainly Indian lives as China is many times stronger than India. Modi needs to back down and
> then no need for any conflict and waste of lives.



China is not only stronger but Chinese population lies mainly in the eastern part while indian population is mainly in the north. Furthermore, capital of China is in the far northeast whereas capital of india is close to chinese border in the north. China will not only rip through jawan sheila and Badnam munni of india but also the chest of modi the 5.5cm.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

F-22Raptor said:


> Not at all, I'm just stating the facts, unlike your prediction that US programs are destined to fail that you made above. Again, your predictions are worthless.



I made no prediction, but the actual fact.

China's first half in 2017 is over 10% than the first half in 2016 in the USD rate, and China's in 2016 was 11.2 trillion in the USD, so China's 2017 GDP is definitely over 12 trillion in the USD. China's 2015/2016 GDP in the USD was growing less than the US because of the RMB depreciation, but this temporary trend will be removed by 2017.



American Pakistani said:


> China is not only stronger but Chinese population lies mainly in the eastern part while indian population is mainly in the north. Furthermore, capital of China is in the far northeast whereas capital of india is close to chinese border in the north. China will not only rip through jawan sheila and Badnam munni of india but also the chest of modi the 5.5cm.



China's road infrastructural is top notch in the world in both highway and railway, so it will be quite easy for China to mobilize all the troops to the western border.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## American Pakistani

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I made no prediction, but the actual fact.
> 
> China's first half in 2017 is over 10% than the first half in 2016 in the USD rate, and China's in 2016 was 11.2 trillion in the USD, so China's 2017 GDP is definitely over 12 trillion in the USD. China's 2015/2016 GDP in the USD was growing less than the US because of the RMB depreciation, but this temporary trend will be removed by 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> China's road infrastructural is top notch in the world in both highway and railway, so it will be quite easy for China to mobilize all the troops to the western border.



I know. I was pointing out at the advantage China got in terms of having almost entire population in the far east whereas india's population is in the north. In case of war Chinese population will be safe in far east, can't say the same for india.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

American Pakistani said:


> I know. I was pointing out at the advantage China got in terms of having almost entire population in the far east whereas india's population is in the north. In case of war Chinese population will be safe in far east, can't say the same for india.



India doesn't have the reliable ICBM and tremendous firepower like China. Thus, they cannot offset this geographical disadvantage.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## American Pakistani

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> India doesn't have the reliable ICBM and tremendous firepower like China. Thus, they cannot offset this geographical disadvantage.



In the event of war China should break india's chicken's neck which is few km's from this current skirmish.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

American Pakistani said:


> In the event of war China should break india's chicken's neck which is few km's from this current skirmish.



Pakistan is now indeed accommodating China's strategic plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## F-22Raptor

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> I made no prediction, but the actual fact.
> 
> China's first half in 2017 is over 10% than the first half in 2016 in the USD rate, and China's in 2016 was 11.2 trillion in the USD, so China's 2017 GDP is definitely over 12 trillion in the USD. China's 2015/2016 GDP in the USD was growing less than the US because of the RMB depreciation, but this temporary trend will be removed by 2017.
> 
> 
> 
> China's road infrastructural is top notch in the world in both highway and railway, so it will be quite easy for China to mobilize all the troops to the western border.



US GDP should end up around $19.5 trillion for 2017. We will see what the final numbers are, but there is a decent chance China will have gained little, if any, on the US economy in 2017.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

F-22Raptor said:


> US GDP should end up around $19.5 trillion for 2017. We will see what the final numbers are, but there is a decent chance China will have gained little, if any, on the US economy in 2017.



In order to grow 19.5 trillion by 2017, you need to achieve an annual growth of 5%.

Even Trump's own treasury secretary did admit that it will probably need another 2 years to reach an annual growth of 3%.

http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/01/trea...probably-take-2-years-to-get-to-3-growth.html

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## F-22Raptor

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> In order to grow 19.5 trillion by 2017, you need to achieve an annual growth of 5%.
> 
> Even Trump's own treasury secretary did admit that it will probably need another 2 years to reach an annual growth of 3%.
> 
> http://www.cnbc.com/2017/05/01/trea...probably-take-2-years-to-get-to-3-growth.html



Current US GDP after the Q4 and Q1 revisions is $19 trillion. Q2 advance estimate is scheduled for this Friday.

The rough $19.5 trillion estimate is from IMF's April economic estimate here:

https://www.imf.org/external/pubs/f...s=NGDP,NGDPD,NGDP_D&grp=0&a=&pr1.x=71&pr1.y=6


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

F-22Raptor said:


> Current US GDP after the Q4 and Q1 revisions is $19 trillion. Q2 advance estimate is scheduled for this Friday.
> 
> The rough $19.5 trillion estimate is from IMF's April economic estimate here:
> 
> https://www.imf.org/external/pubs/ft/weo/2017/01/weodata/weorept.aspx?sy=2015&ey=2022&scsm=1&ssd=1&sort=country&ds=.&br=1&c=111&s=NGDP,NGDPD,NGDP_D&grp=0&a=&pr1.x=71&pr1.y=6



IMF often got habit to overestimate the US GDP, since it is part of the US rule. I've been followed this by many years. China didn't use the SNA2008 yet, and without the SNA2008, the current US nominal GDP will be at least 1 trillion less.

We will to see the official figure.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 52051

The US know they have no chance against a military competition with China, China now only use a tiny finger in military building-up and yet the US already feel the heat and can barely keep up with China.

And the US dollar is highly overestimated, China produce half of the world's heavy industrial output, including steel, machineary and toolings etc, around 6-10X of that of the US.

And China's military spending is only 1/4 of the US measured by US dollar, yet China have already produced much more warships and fighters than the US, this just show you how much water in the US dollar.

No wonder a brand new 055 which is far far superior to any ddg US have, only cost 0.83 billion USD in China, whilst the repair of the cargo-striked stone-age PESA DDG cost 1 billion in the US, this just give you the idea about how huge the gap between the real purchasing power.

Thats the exact reason the US fear an arms race with China, they know they will fall short, and China become more and more welcome an arms race, and they are more open to show off their fancy new war machines to invite the US to enter this race to its own bankruptcy.

Judging by the domestic chaos and China's arms race bait, I think the US will be lucky to be around for another decade or two, you know, in 1980 few people would know the soviet would collapse in 10 years, so do the US this time.



ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Now it is the critical moment for China to surpass the US in both GDP and military technology, and China doesn't want a setback that caused by India.
> 
> And the US is wishing to push India ahead to cause this setback for China.



I dont agree with you here:

A war between China and india will only make China rise more rapidly.

We all know the US wont sit still to wait for China to replace them, they will throw all their pet dogs to try to hurdle China.

But after crushed india and their crap west weapons, the world will have a nice taste of today's China military might and China's strong will/commitment to defend her national interests, and a great brand-enhancement of China and her military hardware for exportation. And the US will not be able to order their dogs to bite China since even the dogs are afraid of being brutally killed, so instead China's rise will be accrelated.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## karl wang

52051 said:


> The US know they have no chance against a military competition with China, China now only use a tiny finger in military building-up and yet the US already feel the heat and can barely keep up with China.
> 
> And the US dollar is highly overestimated, China produce half of the world's heavy industrial output, including steel, machineary and toolings etc, around 6-10X of that of the US.
> 
> And China's military spending is only 1/4 of the US measured by US dollar, yet China have already produced much more warships and fighters than the US, this just show you how much water in the US dollar.
> 
> No wonder a brand new 055 which is far far superior to any ddg US have, only cost 0.83 billion USD in China, whilst the repair of the cargo-striked stone-age PESA DDG cost 1 billion in the US, this just give you the idea about how huge the gap between the real purchasing power.
> 
> Thats the exact reason the US fear an arms race with China, they know they will fall short, and China become more and more welcome an arms race, and they are more open to show off their fancy new war machines to invite the US to enter this race to its own bankruptcy.
> 
> Judging by the domestic chaos and China's arms race bait, I think the US will be lucky to be around for another decade or two, you know, in 1980 few people would know the soviet would collapse in 10 years, so do the US this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont agree with you here:
> 
> A war between China and india will only make China rise more rapidly.
> 
> We all know the US wont sit still to wait for China to replace them, they will throw all their pet dogs to try to hurdle China.
> 
> But after crushed india and their crap west weapons, the world will have a nice taste of today's China military might and China's strong will/commitment to defend her national interests, and a great brand-enhancement of China and her military hardware for exportation. And the US will not be able to order their dogs to bite China since even the dogs are afraid of being brutally killed, so instead China's rise will be accrelated.


 Agree. Those pet dogs will understand the danger, and refuse to follow US's steps for his own sake. Somehow it will cut down our future cost. We need a right dog to start the war. Not that small, not that weak, not that smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Han Patriot

52051 said:


> The US know they have no chance against a military competition with China, China now only use a tiny finger in military building-up and yet the US already feel the heat and can barely keep up with China.
> 
> And the US dollar is highly overestimated, China produce half of the world's heavy industrial output, including steel, machineary and toolings etc, around 6-10X of that of the US.
> 
> And China's military spending is only 1/4 of the US measured by US dollar, yet China have already produced much more warships and fighters than the US, this just show you how much water in the US dollar.
> 
> No wonder a brand new 055 which is far far superior to any ddg US have, only cost 0.83 billion USD in China, whilst the repair of the cargo-striked stone-age PESA DDG cost 1 billion in the US, this just give you the idea about how huge the gap between the real purchasing power.
> 
> Thats the exact reason the US fear an arms race with China, they know they will fall short, and China become more and more welcome an arms race, and they are more open to show off their fancy new war machines to invite the US to enter this race to its own bankruptcy.
> 
> Judging by the domestic chaos and China's arms race bait, I think the US will be lucky to be around for another decade or two, you know, in 1980 few people would know the soviet would collapse in 10 years, so do the US this time.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont agree with you here:
> 
> A war between China and india will only make China rise more rapidly.
> 
> We all know the US wont sit still to wait for China to replace them, they will throw all their pet dogs to try to hurdle China.
> 
> But after crushed india and their crap west weapons, the world will have a nice taste of today's China military might and China's strong will/commitment to defend her national interests, and a great brand-enhancement of China and her military hardware for exportation. And the US will not be able to order their dogs to bite China since even the dogs are afraid of being brutally killed, so instead China's rise will be accrelated.


It's not good to underestimate US weapons, those are tried and tested but I do agree China has the best bang for the dollar. Our state of the art ships easily cost 50% less, look at the speed and funding we used to create 2 stealth fighters, America would have taken at least 15 years to design and produce such an aircraft at double the cost. Corruption in the US MIC is infamous.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## F-22Raptor

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> IMF often got habit to overestimate the US GDP, since it is part of the US rule. I've been followed this by many years. China didn't use the SNA2008 yet, and without the SNA2008, the current US nominal GDP will be at least 1 trillion less.
> 
> We will to see the official figure.



US GDP grew by 2.6% in Q2 under the first estimate. Along with updated revisions from the 2014-2017 time period, current overall US GDP stands at $19.226 trillion after the second quarter.


----------



## azesus

If using the newest SNA2016 standards of which the EU about to use, China's nominal GDP is $15 Trillion Dollars. PPP GDP is roughly $29.5 Trillion. If China count their real estate sector the same way USA does, its nominal GDP would be $19 Trillion nearly the same as USA with PPP GDP at $37 Trillion. Also many if not most small and medium business and personnel income vastly under report their income to avoid tax, so the nominal GDP is actually much higher consider China is mostly dominated by small and medium business. Also consider the PPP cost living sample is done in major expansive cities, consider the fact in small towns the cost living is still even cheaper so the true PPP GDP is still greater. Also most USA GDP is inflated by the fact the Dollar is overvalued and 70% USA GDP is concentrated in virtual economy like finance insurance and real estate and litigation and medical costs. Medical sector alone is like 18% of USA GDP. Most China's GDP is in manufacturing hence the famous made in China. What will the USA fight China with stock papers and medical insurance bills and ridiculous housing rents and sue China how USA is such crybaby that China doesn't play by the books? hahaha

What does USA "grow" their GDP, by charging their bullshit medical insurance bill and housing rents even higher even highly paid Google engineer paid $2000 a month to just rent a garage and live in it? and then they end up hate each other over these bullshit so they sue each other. Quantitative Easing over printing fake money and flooding stock market and cooking up housing prices. Iphone is just same old bull crap like those Air Jordan sneakers 1/10 cost go to real content the rest goes to marketing hype brainwashing fools thinking it will make their dick bigger.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ajaxpaul

After 15 days and 6 pages i hope it reached south Tibet.


----------



## name

karl wang said:


> Lovely kids. They know the PLA will protect them for everything.
> 
> 
> Agree. It is just a British empire's evil heritage to hurt the world.


Yes. 
exactly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 帅的一匹

Han Warrior said:


> http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/zxxx_662805/P020170802542676636134.pdf
> 
> As of the end of July, there were still over 40 Indian border troops and one bulldozer illegally staying in the Chinese territory. So you did withdrew, from 400 to 40.....freaking cowards.


Let them go back gradually and silently, I don't want to make it too hard for our Indian fellow members.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Han Warrior said:


> http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/zxxx_662805/P020170802542676636134.pdf
> 
> As of the end of July, there were still over 40 Indian border troops and one bulldozer illegally staying in the Chinese territory. So you did withdrew, from 400 to 40.....freaking cowards.



or maybe you already had weak knee and gave into our demands....


----------



## terranMarine

Guynextdoor2 said:


> or maybe you already had weak knee and gave into our demands....


If that was the case Indian Media would have launched an invasion on your televisions with a victory claim that China agreed to Indian demands. But if no such thing exist and the number of Indian balls reduced to couple of dozens i say it's obvious Hindus are starting to tremble with fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

terranMarine said:


> If that was the case Indian Media would have launched an invasion on your televisions with a victory claim that China agreed to Indian demands. But if no such thing exist and the number of Indian balls reduced to couple of dozens i say it's obvious Hindus are starting to tremble with fear.





wanglaokan said:


> We had agreed to teach you how to build toilets in India, it's fully ToT without charge.



everyone knows what kinds of sissy things you did. Media invasion witn paper army rallies. We were there for over 40+ days crapping and peeing as we pleased and all you could do is cry endlessly about 'oh please don't invade us'. Obviously after saying' we will not compromise', behind closed doors you fell on Ajit Doval's feet and cried, please...we will not build road, please go away, we can't stand it...'


----------



## 帅的一匹

terranMarine said:


> If that was the case Indian Media would have launched an invasion on your televisions with a victory claim that China agreed to Indian demands. But if no such thing exist and the number of Indian balls reduced to couple of dozens i say it's obvious Hindus are starting to tremble with fear.


As expected after PLA showed muscle in the 90th anniversary parade.



Guynextdoor2 said:


> everyone knows what kinds of sissy things you did. Media invasion witn paper army rallies. We were there for over 40+ days crapping and peeing as we pleased and all you could do is cry endlessly about 'oh please don't invade us'. Obviously after saying' we will not compromise', behind closed doors you fell on Ajit Doval's feet and cried, please...we will not build road, please go away, we can't stand it...'


Per Ajit Doval's ability, he can only clean toilets in China national security agency.

His face tells he is a spy, don't have much potential.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

wanglaokan said:


> As expected after PLA showed muscle in the 90th anniversary parade.


This and how VN crapped in her pants, JP too is trembling and US wants to talk to DPRK instead of sending warships. If India still doesn't get the red alert sign then you know how low their IQ really are.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

wanglaokan said:


> As expected after PLA showed muscle in the 90th anniversary parade.
> 
> 
> Per Ajit Doval's ability, he can only clean toilets in China national security agency.
> 
> His face tells he is a spy, don't have much potential.



yeah...there are only 40 people and 1 illiegal bulldozer....why don't you evict them PLA style then.....Ajit Doval will do nothing....I guarantee....muuuuahhhh

@wanglaokan @Han Patriot ....you wanna know the real reason why you've pulled back?


----------



## 帅的一匹

Guynextdoor2 said:


> yeah...there are only 40 people and 1 illiegal bulldozer....why don't you evict them PLA style then.....Ajit Doval will do nothing....I guarantee....muuuuahhhh
> 
> @wanglaokan @Han Patriot ....you wanna know the real reason why you've pulled back?


The farce will end soon. We shall go back to our normal lifes.

The Darjeeling riot is getting more and more fierce.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shah1398

wanglaokan said:


> If Indians want to fight, lets us just do it.



Indian policy makers are still confused if housing Dalai Lama really means they have the Tibet or what?  And for sure some genius around here would label these pics as propaganda where he ll claim that actually these kids are slamming PLA Army...Not saluting them . So plz no wars as the stock out there is still gonna go dry after 10 days of war....if at all hey really mean war.
Peace


----------



## 帅的一匹

The back yard is on fire, that's why you have to go back. And the ministry of Silkim also complained the reason why Silkim joined India was not to become a doormat between China and India. Even the ministry of West Bengal also complained Modi's dangerous policy against China in Doklanh.

Modi is not mature politician, he is just a adventurist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shah1398

wanglaokan said:


> We had agreed to teach you how to build toilets in India, it's fully ToT without charge.



And that was damn cruel my friend...


----------



## rcrmj

wanglaokan said:


> The back yard is on fire, that's why you have to go back. And the ministry of Silkim also complained the reason why Silkim joined India was not to become a doormat between China and India. Even the ministry of West Bengal also complained Modi's dangerous policy against China in Doklanh.
> 
> Modi is not mature politician, he is just a adventurist.


if India can produce a mature politician, then that country wouldnt be a joke`````wisdom and strategy has nothing to do with Indian, even if some of them have, they wouldnt be placed at the stage it should be, as their rotten system and culture wont allow progressive things happen in that place

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

rcrmj said:


> if India can produce a mature politician, then that country wouldnt be a joke`````wisdom and strategy has nothing to do with Indian, even if some of them have, they wouldnt be placed at the stage it should be, as their rotten system and culture wont allow progressive things happen in that place



it's a privilege to sh!t on the beach, on the road, whatever comes to mind. No need for culture change. everything is perfect in India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

wanglaokan said:


> The farce will end soon. We shall go back to our normal lifes.
> 
> The Darjeeling riot is getting more and more fierce.



yes it will along with road construction. But the reality might be sadder. Farces are ending everywhere including in South CHina Sea where the decision seems to be to send every manner of warship from every major force for 'tourist trip' and 'goodwill exercises'. QE's planned visit is your next challenge, after that would be Nimitz and I',m sure Vikramaditya will also make goodwill visits going right through 'soveriegn' Chinese seas.

meanwhile I'm, sure that USA gave Pak a phone call when you spoke about 'another country entering Kashmir' and they betrayed you and gave guarantees that 'iron friend supapowa China' is not getting any such access. And meanwhile the Lankans could have postponed announcing they they're officially restricting you to purely commercial operationg in humbentata, you know 'great friend in the south' morally supporting supa powa until the standoff ends? Nope- the just decided to announce they don't want to have any 'iron friendship' withyou just when you needed it the most.



shah1398 said:


> And that was damn cruel my friend...



Not half as cruel as Pakistan betraying them at this hour of need. As expected you betrayed them.


----------



## Han Patriot

Guynextdoor2 said:


> or maybe you already had weak knee and gave into our demands....


Omg, we didn't even need to fire a single shot, just give warnings, do a military exercise and these cowards are already pissing in their pants. Their PM start saying Happy Bday Prez. Xi, their poodles starts going to Beijing......not a single bullet and 90% of their troops retreated. . This will be stuff of legends, how Sun Tzu AOW was applied, no a single bullet fired, and we won a war!!! Our descendants will sing this in their poems about the cowardice Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Han Warrior said:


> Omg, we didn't even need to fire a single shot, just give warnings, do a military exercise and these cowards are already pissing in their pants. Their PM start saying Happy Bday Prez. Xi, their poodles starts going to Beijing......not a single bullet and 90% of their troops retreated. . This will be stuff of legends, how Sun Tzu AOW was applied, no a single bullet fired, and we won a war!!! Our descendants will sing this in their poems about the cowardice Indians.



we didn't fire a bullet, invaded your territory with bulldozers and got you to stop building the road. Paper tiger cowardice seen everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## trident2010

wanglaokan said:


> View attachment 412010
> View attachment 412011
> View attachment 412012
> 
> View attachment 412013
> 
> 
> If Indians want to fight, lets us just do it.



lol .. Indian Army is sitting inside "so called" chinese area and chinese army couldn't do a thing. Its getting boring seeing so much cowardliness from PLA


----------



## shah1398

Guynextdoor2 said:


> Not half as cruel as Pakistan betraying them at this hour of need. As expected you betrayed them.



Pakistan has betrayed them???  Whom actually are U referring to dude? Can U plz elaborate?


----------



## Han Patriot

Guynextdoor2 said:


> we didn't fire a bullet, invaded your territory with bulldozers and got you to stop building the road. Paper tiger cowardice seen everywhere.


Yup in the end there will be one Indian soldier invading Chinese soil at this retreat pace.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

Han Warrior said:


> Yup in the end there will be one Indian soldier invading Chinese soil at this retreat pace.



build....road...or....shut....it


----------



## 帅的一匹

Guynextdoor2 said:


> build....road...or....shut....it


The road had been built few hundreds meters away from the Tibet-Sikkim border.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

wanglaokan said:


> The road had been built few hundreds meters away from the Tibet-Sikkim border.



whatever suits you


----------



## sinait

Guynextdoor2 said:


> build....road...or....shut....it


Is there a hurry to build the road?
Its a road to nowhere whose main purpose according to Indians is to keep the Indians frightened of having their chicken head cut off. Is there any urgent need for China to do that now?

I think more fun keeping Indians in Donglang shivering of fright from China's warnings and come winter will freeze their butts. The Indians have found out its no fun supplying a lot of frightened soldiers suffering from great stress wondering when China will strike. 
Many now have to be sent back to recuperate.

Indians keep lying that Bhutan invited them to help them.
Bhutanese keeping silent and never acknowledge publicly that they invited the Indians shows that relations between them is not going well.
In fact Bhutanese despise the Indians who have invaded Bhutan on the pretext of protecting them.
Bhutanese are wishing that China help to kick out these uninvited shameless invaders.
Bhutan just have to wait a little longer for the right time when China will strike after finish torturing these Indian invaders.

India is so frightened that they are spending money frantically because they are very sure China will surely strike them.
http://www.defencenewsindia.com/cen...-emergency-purchases-for-a-short-intense-war/
*Centre authorises Army to make emergency purchases for a short, intense war*
But is it too late now? Its not like it is going to be delivered next month.
Modi is going bonkers with stress now and is keeping TIMIDLY SILENT.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## 52051

Guys, dont waste your time arguing, there is no point to argue anymore.
Judging by the domestic media yesterday and today, it is already beyond the point of no return just like I predicated weeks ago, China is about to start a war within days, and I think modi will be remebered as a much weaker and much dumber version of nehru whatever

Just show the world the firepower of the real superpower, China

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leclan

correct one thing: we chinese dont want a war. what driven the situation into such an irretrievable condition is india's ignorance of international rules,hysterious National Seif-esteem,greedy and foolish. 
hope indians notice yesterday that china's defence ministry,foreign ministry,people's daily, Xinhua news,and CCTV together have turn up the voice about this border stand-off. in such an intense, this is quite unusual.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## seabreeze99

Special forces are now moved in, doing live fire drills. Like the various official branches are saying today, Chinese patience are limited, either get out or kicked out.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 8888888888888

Wonder if the BRICS meeting will be canceled

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

8888888888888 said:


> Wonder if the BRICS meeting will be canceled



Who give a rat *** about this nobody cares meeting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Water Car Engineer

Leclan said:


> correct one thing: we chinese dont want a war. *what driven the situation into such an irretrievable condition is india's ignorance of international rules,hysterious National Seif-esteem,greedy and foolish. *




Rich, coming from you lot.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Water Car Engineer said:


> Rich, coming from you lot.


Asked about *China’s claim of India reducing its troops from 400 to 40 in Doklam*, he said* refused* to give a direct reply calling it an operational matter.

http://southasianmonitor.com/2017/08/05/coordinating-bhutan-doklam-issue-india/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## seabreeze99

rustom said:


> Thanks right opportunity to burst superpower bubble. Han civilization will shrink now.


Petty mind. Chinese does not care about superpower status. Power does not come from fear. If you want to be enemy of Chinese, we will become your worst enemy. Let's see who will have last laughs.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Leclan

Water Car Engineer said:


> Rich, coming from you lot.


Learn some history. After WWII US sent fleet with Chinese government officials on it to take over islands in SCS. And after that no country put up any objection until oil being found in SCS. 
now i understand why India always make trouble with its neighbours. because indians average edjucation is so poor, people can be mislead easily. indians dont read about history,they dont have a propper method to analyse history. when they have different opion with other countries,they dont have a concept about what is right and what is wrong. they just appeal to nationalism, making themself feel strong and blackmailing their neighbors. when their neighbours is threatened, indians can make some benefits. but if they choose wrong guy to blackmail, the consequence can be unpredictable.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SingaporeGuy

rustom said:


> all then best if you want to have a country of 1.2 billion as your enemy. China will go backwards from now on.



Please the average person in india is earning less than a person in nigeria and philippines

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

SingaporeGuy said:


> Please the average person in india is earning less than a person in nigeria and philippines


It is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle than it is for an Indian to take the poo to the loo.



rustom said:


> all then best if you want to have a country of 1.2 billion as your enemy. China will go backwards from now on.


Use what little logic you possess to explain how "China will go backwards from now on."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rustom

ZeEa5KPul said:


> It is easier for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle than it is for an Indian to take the poo to the loo.
> 
> 
> Use what little logic you possess to explain how "China will go backwards from now on."


Mind is like parachute , it works only when its open. Think how is this going to impact.



SingaporeGuy said:


> Please the average person in india is earning less than a person in nigeria and philippines


So what? you would think you can roll over us? plain idiots .


----------



## SingaporeGuy

rustom said:


> So what? you would think you can roll over us? plain idiots .



the way india forces is deployed especially since most forces facing pakistan, an attack from uttarakhand will roll over IAF

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rustom

SingaporeGuy said:


> the way india forces is deployed especially since most forces facing pakistan, an attack from uttarakhand will roll over IAF


don't be too sure about indian forces are only deployed facing Pakistan.


----------



## SingaporeGuy

rustom said:


> don't be too sure about indian forces are only deployed facing Pakistan.



lets face it , india with such a big army but with so little modern tanks ,few modern aircraft jets and few modern ships its not gonna make a difference in a war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

axisofevil said:


> Look loke all the Han they reloacted over to Tibet after forcing the loclas out of certain areas haha
> 
> #reality check#
> 
> At the end of the day, chinese paid news forgets to mention Bhutan is the one who objected first and foremost and asked India to step in otherwise China would bulldoze and steal land inch by inch. Not anymore, you have an agreeement with Bhutan so respect the terms


Not sure if they objected or India 'forced' them to object.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## axisofevil

Han Warrior said:


> Not sure if they objected or India 'forced' them to object. [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> If anythjng they were on the fende with both India and China but you only forced and hardened their stance


----------



## Han Patriot

Sure the only reason they let you dictate terms is because they are landlocked, if China builds a road there, they can bargain, just like wht Nepal did when you embargoed them. The Nepalis are hungry for a Chinese rail line now, they know we can do wonders.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## axisofevil

Han Warrior said:


> Sure the only reason they let you dictate terms is because they are landlocked, if China builds a road there, they can bargain, just like wht Nepal did when you embargoed them. The Nepalis are hungry for a Chinese rail line now, they know we can do wonders.





Nepal is hungry for any investment. China can do wonders for them and it should. Congress in Indin squandered 50 Fking yrs .... howvever it a different india now... I see great things happening in the future


----------



## Han Patriot

axisofevil said:


> Nepal is hungry for any investment. China can do wonders for them and it should. Congress in Indin squandered 50 Fking yrs .... howvever it a different india now... I see great things happening in the future


I dun wan to go off topic, Modi is not a saint and he is also not god....India might fracture because of him, I have seen loyal Sikhs rising up in arms now.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rustom

SingaporeGuy said:


> lets face it , india with such a big army but with so little modern tanks ,few modern aircraft jets and few modern ships its not gonna make a difference in a war


History tells over confident large armies got defeated by relatively small armies because of stupid assumptions about enemy. PLA is no match for battle hardened IA, IAF or Navy. when was the last time PLA had exposure to tank or air battles? I mean real battles not Chinese war games.


----------



## sinait

rustom said:


> History tells over confident large armies got defeated by relatively small armies because of stupid assumptions about enemy. PLA is no match for battle hardened IA, IAF or Navy. when was the last time PLA had exposure to tank or air battles? I mean real battles not Chinese war games.


September 18, 2016, 4 insurgents killed 23 *Battle Hardened* IA soldiers and injured 30 at Uri Army Base.
2 January 2016, 6 insurgents killed 7 *Battle Hardened* soldiers and injured 20 at Pathankot Air Base.
*Battle Hardened* Indian soldiers took 4 days to hunt down a few insurgents inside Pathankot Air Base.
What a *Battle Hardened* JOKE of an army.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rustom

sinait said:


> September 18, 2016, 4 insurgents killed 23 *Battle Hardened* IA soldiers and injured 30 at Uri Army Base.
> 2 January 2016, 6 insurgents killed 7 *Battle Hardened* soldiers and injured 20 at Pathankot Air Base.
> *Battle Hardened* Indian soldiers took 4 days to hunt down a few insurgents inside Pathankot Air Base.
> What a *Battle Hardened* JOKE of an army.
> .


Wow great logic . You idiots cant even respond rationally . So your PLA is going to do terrorist attack like those jihadees? Let me tell you they are ready to die, PLA is not.


----------



## terranMarine

rustom said:


> History tells over confident large armies got defeated by relatively small armies because of stupid assumptions about enemy. *PLA is no match for battle hardened IA, IAF or* *Navy*. when was the last time PLA had exposure to tank or air battles? I mean real battles not Chinese war games.



Indian Navy stronger than PLAN? 
Look at your pathetic Indian Navy https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Indian_Naval_accidents

PLAN ranks #2 Hindu get your fact straight

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sinait

rustom said:


> Wow great logic . You idiots cant even respond rationally . So your PLA is going to do terrorist attack like those jihadees? Let me tell you they are *ready to die*, PLA is not.


From Wiki:
*Terrorism*, in its broadest sense, describes the use of intentionally indiscriminate violence as a means to create terror or fear, in order to achieve a political, religious or ideological aim.[1] It is used in this regard primarily to refer to *violence against* civilians or non-combatants.

How could you label Freedom Fighters killing *Battle Hardened *soldiers as terrorist.
I know you are ready to die at your KEYBOARD.
PLA is not ready to die, PLA will make Indians on Donglang ready to die.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rustom

terranMarine said:


> Indian Navy stronger than PLAN?
> Look at your pathetic Indian Navy https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Indian_Naval_accidents
> 
> PLAN ranks #2 Hindu get your fact straight


We have fought battles operating aircraft carriers 60's 70's and have done operations supporting allies in IOR. PLAN has none of those.


----------



## sinait

rustom said:


> We have fought battles operating aircraft carriers 60's 70's and have done operations supporting allies in IOR. PLAN has none of those.


It is not wise to base performance on past experience long ago and on different types of aircraft carrier.
USA high tech war in Iraq is very different from the experience gained in Vietnam war.

It is more accurate to gauge Indian Navy performance based on how recently India are able to explode and sink a submarine inside dock and capsize a warship in a dry dock.
How India sank the Thai fishing trawler, Ekawat Nava, and later lie that it is a pirates mothership is also telling about the quality and integrity of the Indian Navy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rustom

sinait said:


> It is not wise to base performance on past experience long ago and on different types of aircraft carrier.
> USA high tech war in Iraq is very different from the experience gained in Vietnam war.
> 
> It is more accurate to gauge Indian Navy performance based on how recently India are able to explode and sink a submarine inside dock and capsize a warship in a dry dock.
> How India sank the Thai fishing trawler, Ekawat Nava, and later lie that it is a pirates mothership is also telling about the quality and integrity of the Indian Navy.


Well PLAN have lost sub in peace time . Indian navy has done several anti piracy operation which PLAN can only dream about .


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

seabreeze99 said:


> Petty mind. Chinese does not care about superpower status. Power does not come from fear. If you want to be enemy of Chinese, we will become your worst enemy. Let's see who will have last laughs.


After war India will be like the following.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## sinait

rustom said:


> Well PLAN have lost sub in peace time . Indian navy has done several anti piracy operation which PLAN can only dream about .


PLAN for the life of them will not do what the Indian Navy are capable of doing.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...k-Thai-trawler-thought-to-be-pirate-ship.html
*Indian navy sank Thai trawler thought to be pirate ship*
" Wicharn Sirichaiekawat said the Indian frigate attacked the Ekawat Nava 5 while it was being hijacked by pirates.
One crew member from the trawler was found alive after six days in the Gulf of Aden, but another 14 are missing, the BBC reports.

The Indian navy said its vessel fired in self-defence at a pirate ship which had been stacked with explosives.
"
Indian Navy apart from sinking ships in dock, also have the distinction of making up stories of bravery that are incomparable.
*Incredible India Navy*
.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Chellam

rustom said:


> Thanks for nice road infrastructure you have built for us Indians to reach Lhasa easily . Same tibetans above will be more than happy to welcome Indian army. Tibetan govt in excile will form legitimate govt after 60 plus years. UN will see new country added ala Bangladesh in 71.



They have to Say Hi to PLA other wise they will kill them, it's not Indian army even they not say Hi Indian army will not kill them but in China it's totally Different

even in the form Chinese will not comment against China or CCP because every in and out comment's which will be watched by Chinese internet Security so if they noticed some one commenting against CCP or any govt officials then they will hang them in the name of hurting Chinese(CCP) Feelings 

So we don't need to expect comment's from Chinese against their feelings(CCP)



Janbaz Rao said:


> After war India will be like the following.



very funny, do you thing you can survive after the war in the world,


----------



## Ultima Thule

Chellam said:


> very funny, do you thing you can survive after the war in the world,


and same with India, india become a nuclear wasteland

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

52051 said:


> Genetic studies show that roughly 40% of Tibetan share a common male ancestor with Han, the Y-DNA O3a5 family, especially their monk class, no wonder the Chinese language is belong to sino-tibetan language family.


But Indians say they are "Indics" and Dharmics. No idea what that means?

@Guynextdoor2 @SarthakGanguly


----------



## Chellam

pakistanipower said:


> and same with India, india become a nuclear wasteland



Don't even thing Nuclear wasteland, India is bigger then Pakistan you have to send lot of nuclear to destroy India, but to destroy Pakistan very few Nuclear is enough and not even single life can survive


----------



## Ultima Thule

Chellam said:


> Don't even thing Nuclear wasteland, India is bigger then Pakistan you have to send lot of nuclear to destroy India, but to destroy Pakistan very few Nuclear is enough and not even single life can survive


Radiation kill all of them slowly, painfully


----------



## 帅的一匹

axisofevil said:


> Nepal is hungry for any investment. China can do wonders for them and it should. Congress in Indin squandered 50 Fking yrs .... howvever it a different india now... I see great things happening in the future


You should give credit to Congress, or India would have gone to hell long time ago under Warmonger's rule.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ckf

wanglaokan said:


> You should give credit to Congress, or India would have gone to hell long time ago under Warmonger's rule.


Modi has many problems at home with shoddy GST implementation, Ghorkaland strikes, low PMI and exploding population. Dokalam is really an attempt to deflect criticism at home and bait China. China really doesn't need to start a War which only fuels Hindu fanatacism. Real issue in Dokalam is to change perception in Bhutan that opening trade and diplomatic relations with China will benefit people of Bhutan, which is really lost in the shuffle of this dispute. Bhutan as a democracy will decide its own future as Indian influence declines rapidly with progress of technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shjliu

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...rea-chinese-official/articleshow/59979062.cms

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## shjliu

so, India back off now!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## silent poison

shjliu said:


> so, India back off now!!


Too late India 33 Corps is taking its positions on Indo China Border meanwhile we are talking here and artillery units are already placed at strategic heights has barrels turn towards Chinese Position all your locations are marked and on target let the first bullet fire and PLA will be rosted .

The guns are dominating your positions in and around chumbi valley even leave aside doka la ... if bullet is fired you will end loosing valley even .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Corona

shjliu said:


> so, India back off now!!


It says there is no evidence of the claim right there in the article. Just that some Chinese official said so.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ito

Bhutan acknowledges that Doklam is a Chinese area according to Chinese officials. The value of China's word is two cents in the case

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Suriya

shjliu said:


> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...rea-chinese-official/articleshow/59979062.cms


*Says a Chinese official* !

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kal Muah

shjliu said:


> so, India back off now!!


In a stunning *-but unsubstantiated- claim*, a senior Chinese official said that Bhutan has acknowledged that the Doklam area where the Indian and Chinese troops are engaged in a standoff does not belong to it.
*She provided no evidence for the claim, which is at the complete variance with Bhutan's stated position and actions. *

Basically brain fart by chinese

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 8888888888888

silent poison said:


> Too late India 33 Corps is taking its positions on Indo China Border meanwhile we are talking here and artillery units are already placed at strategic heights has barrels turn towards Chinese Position all your locations are marked and on target let the first bullet fire and PLA will be rosted .
> 
> The guns are dominating your positions in and around chumbi valley even leave aside doka la ... if bullet is fired you will end loosing valley even .



Still meaningless in a war because the WS 2 out ranges any tube artillery india has.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## silent poison

8888888888888 said:


> Still meaningless in a war because the WS 2 out ranges any tube artillery india has.



For artillery fire you need to mark your target ... otherwise modern or any weapon is meaning less and looking at short war in Doka La ... i will feel more secure behind Indian artillery then being on Chinese side .

It will be repeat of nathu la incident but looking at the publicity it got .. it want go that easy down the chinese and its cheerleaders .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

What's new in this statement. Doka la is a disputed territory between China and Bhutan so Bhutan obviously cannot claim the land to be its own but neither can China.
So basically nothing but another warning by our Chinese friends.


----------



## 8888888888888

silent poison said:


> For artillery fire you need to mark your target ... otherwise modern or any weapon is meaning less and looking at short war in Doka La ... i will feel more secure behind Indian artillery then being on Chinese side .
> 
> It will be repeat of nathu la incident but looking at the publicity it got .. it want go that easy down the chinese and its cheerleaders .



Do you even know what the WS 2 is ? This statement alone tells me you are very ignorant.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## silent poison

8888888888888 said:


> Do you even know what the WS 2 is ? This statement alone tells me you are very ignorant.



MBRL good luck with it in Doka La .. Mountain Ranges ... that range of 200-400Km will not be of any use when your own forces is standing close to enemy forces you cant use area attack ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Navin A

shjliu said:


> so, India back off now!!



Its ok mate, we will stand right here, if you want you're free to leave!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karl wang

silent poison said:


> MBRL good luck with it in Doka La .. Mountain Ranges ... that range of 200-400Km will not be of any use when your own forces is standing close to enemy forces you cant use area attack ...


 WS-2 is precision-guided weapon too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tshering22

Grevion said:


> What's new in this statement. Doka la is a disputed territory between China and Bhutan so Bhutan obviously cannot claim the land to be its own but neither can China.
> So basically nothing but another warning by our Chinese friends.





karl wang said:


> WS-2 is precision-guided weapon too.



Do you even know what the positioning of PLA and IA is on that junction?

This isn't some plain grassland where people are standing hand in hand.

Please familiarise yourself with the region before talking about it as if you are playing Command & Conquer.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## silent poison

karl wang said:


> WS-2 is precision-guided weapon too.



So is Pinaka and smerch MBRL but military doesnt go like you say . I doubt if MBRL will be used in doka la they are area attack ... and we are fighting for La here ... friendly casualties will be high if any side chooses to use such weapons .


----------



## karl wang

Tshering22 said:


> Do you even know what the positioning of PLA and IA is on that junction?
> 
> This isn't some plain grassland where people are standing hand in hand.
> 
> Please familiarise yourself with the region before talking about it as if you are playing Command & Conquer.





Tshering22 said:


> Do you even know what the positioning of PLA and IA is on that junction?
> 
> This isn't some plain grassland where people are standing hand in hand.
> 
> Please familiarise yourself with the region before talking about it as if you are playing Command & Conquer.


 I just know the shortest distance between our border to New Delhi is less than 400 kilometers, just in the range of enhanced version of WS-2. Theoretically we can use those cheaper weapon to destory your plant, road, ariport etc. We have more than sufficient stock to do that .
Why should we limit it only in Doklam?



silent poison said:


> So is Pinaka and smerch MBRL but military doesnt go like you say . I doubt if MBRL will be used in doka la they are area attack ... and we are fighting for La here ... friendly casualties will be high if any side chooses to use such weapons .



据7月19日的央视军事报道，解放军西藏军区某直属炮兵团的远程火箭炮实现了上百公里射程的远程精确打击。通过新闻画面看到，西藏军区某炮兵团的两个火箭炮连，先是远程机动400公里，然后占领海拔4500米的发射阵地，在18分钟内完成从队形展开，对一百多公里外的目标进行了一次齐射，展示了PHL-03式火箭炮的强大性能。火箭弹飞行上百公里后准确地命中了直径30米的靶心

Please translate it by google for youself. 100 kilometer, in the precise of meters. it will destory the right target.
I think you India don't understand the horriable Chinese weapon.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## silent poison

karl wang said:


> I just know the shortest distance between our border to New Delhi is less than 400 kilometers, just in the range of enhanced version of WS-2. Theoretically we can use those cheaper weapon to destory your plant, road, ariport etc. We have more than sufficient stock to do that .
> Why should we limit it only in Doklam?
> 
> 
> 
> 据7月19日的央视军事报道，解放军西藏军区某直属炮兵团的远程火箭炮实现了上百公里射程的远程精确打击。通过新闻画面看到，西藏军区某炮兵团的两个火箭炮连，先是远程机动400公里，然后占领海拔4500米的发射阵地，在18分钟内完成从队形展开，对一百多公里外的目标进行了一次齐射，展示了PHL-03式火箭炮的强大性能。火箭弹飞行上百公里后准确地命中了直径30米的靶心
> 
> Please translate it by google for youself. 100 kilometer, in the precise of 10 meters. it will destory the right target.
> I think you India don't understand the horriable of Chinese weapon.



La actually refer to Point .. good luck . I m not going into dis ... PLA are professionals . So i tried now wait for der official response on Indian movement .

PLA has to retreat with Indian holding more good position in area in and around the war zone ... today or tomorrow they will retreat being publicity on the situtaion using word withdrawal will be wrong .


----------



## karl wang

silent poison said:


> La actually refer to Point .. good luck . I m not going into dis ... PLA are professionals . So i tried now wait for der official response on Indian movement .
> PLA has to retreat with Indian holding more good position in area in and around the war zone ... today or tomorrow they will retreat being publicity on the situtaion using word withdrawal will be wrong .


 If the news proves to be true, we also wonder what shoud India do next. Under that premise, India is only with himself, and hand over the destiny to China. Maybe it's the good chance for India to end this meanless stand-off. Hope you India has a wise government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Tshering22 said:


> Do you even know what the positioning of PLA and IA is on that junction?
> 
> This isn't some plain grassland where people are standing hand in hand.
> 
> Please familiarise yourself with the region before talking about it as if you are playing Command & Conquer.


Oi! I know about the situation there as I am an Indian reading news from our open sources of media and not from a censored Chinese mouthpiece. 
That's why I said it's a disputed territory and not supporting Chinese claims over it.

I think you've forgotten me ever since i have changed my username.


----------



## 帅的一匹

silent poison said:


> Too late India 33 Corps is taking its positions on Indo China Border meanwhile we are talking here and artillery units are already placed at strategic heights has barrels turn towards Chinese Position all your locations are marked and on target let the first bullet fire and PLA will be rosted .
> 
> The guns are dominating your positions in and around chumbi valley even leave aside doka la ... if bullet is fired you will end loosing valley even .


Court death

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SarthakGanguly

PRC should be thoroughly ashamed of this incident.


----------



## cnleio



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## silent poison

karl wang said:


> If the news proves to be true, we also wonder what shoud India do next. Under that premise, India is only with himself, and hand over the destiny to China. Maybe it's the good chance for India to end this meanless stand-off. Hope you India has a wise government.



If PLA withdraw we have no interest in staying in Bhutanese territory for long .



cnleio said:


> View attachment 417121



As far as i know China doesnt have any diplomatic relation with Bhutan ... the news source is probably same as Indian soldier strength decrease to 40 ..!!!


----------



## ThinkLogically

Grevion said:


> Oi! I know about the situation there as I am an Indian reading news from our open sources of media and not from a censored Chinese mouthpiece.
> That's why I said it's a disputed territory and not supporting Chinese claims over it.
> 
> I think you've forgotten me ever since i have changed my username.


Hi Bro, @Tshering22 was replying to this post 
https://defence.pk/pdf/goto/post?id=9749368#post-9749368
not yours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NOWorNEVER

* Since 50 days, India and China have been in a face-off in the Doklam area of the Sikkim sector after Indian troops stopped the Chinese Army from illegally constructing a road in the disputed area. *
All India | NDTV News Desk | Updated: August 09, 2017 15:50 IST
 





Xi Jinping had said that the Chinese army is capable of defeating all invading enemies. (File)

*New Delhi: *
*Highlights*

On Sikkim stand-off, new strong statement from Chinese official
What if we were to enter Kalapani or Kashmir, asks Beijing official
We "have the determination," says official on possible military clash
The countdown to a military conflict between India and China has begun, a Chinese daily claimed today, while a senior government official in Beijing baited India by suggesting Delhi's actions could be matched by Chinese soldiers entering Uttarakhand or Kashmir.

In Parliament, Defence Minister Arun Jaitley underscored that the armed forces are strong enough to meet any challenge to the country's security and underlined that lessons have been learnt from the 1962 war with China. "I agree that some challenges are still there. Some people are targeting our country's sovereignty and integrity. But I am fully confident that our brave soldiers have capability to keep our country secure, may it be challenges on the eastern border or the western border," he said.

His comments came on a day when a senior official in China made aggressive remarks about the possibility of the escalation of the dispute at Sikkim which began in the middle of June.

Beijing refers to the area that is simmering with tension as Donglang and claims it is Chinese territory. Bhutan and India say the region is part of the tiny Himalayan kingdom and that Indian soldiers moved to prevent the Chinese army from constructing a road there because it violates the status quo on the highly sensitive area which is located at the tri-junction of India, China and Bhutan.

India has proposed that both countries call back their soldiers, but Beijing has refused, stating that India has "illegally transgressed" the border at Sikkim and is therefore he only party obliged to withdraw its troops.

"Even if there is only one Indian soldier, even for a day it is still a violation of our sovereignty and territorial integrity," claimed Wang Wenli, a top official with China's Ministry of Foreign Affairs.

Ms Wang was briefing an Indian media delegation. "It is impossible to have a dialogue with India at this time. Our people will think our government is incompetent," she said. 

"We think it is not doable for the Indian side to use tri-junction as an excuse," she alleged."The Indian side has many tri-junctions. What if we use the same excuse and enter the Kalapani region between China, India and Nepal, or even into the Kashmir region between India and Pakistan?" she dared.

Asked whether China was getting ready for a war with India, Ms Wang said, "I can only say that for the PLA (People's Liberation Army) and for the Chinese government, we have the determination. So, if the Indian side decides to go down the wrong path or still have illusions about this incident, then we have the right to use any act that is in line with the international law to protect our rights."

Both India and China have said that diplomatic channels are being used to resolve the conflict.

An editorial in the state-run China Daily today warned India that the "clock is ticking away" and "India will only have itself to blame" if it does not withdraw its soldiers from the Doklam plateau which has hosted a military confrontation between the two countries since the middle of June. "As the standoff ... enters its seventh week, the window for a peaceful solution is closing," said the China daily.

http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/chinese-media-says-countdown-to-clash-with-india-has-begun-1735443


----------



## Tshering22

Grevion said:


> Oi! I know about the situation there as I am an Indian reading news from our open sources of media and not from a censored Chinese mouthpiece.
> That's why I said it's a disputed territory and not supporting Chinese claims over it.
> 
> I think you've forgotten me ever since i have changed my username.



Technically it is not even a disputed territory.

Ever wondered why these 'disputes' have suddenly started rising with every damn country that surrounds China ever since the CCP announced an overhaul in PLA's re-organisation and re-armament? Where were these ten thousand, million zillion year old maps all these years?

The answer is, all these years, the PLA and CCP were building capacities in their armed forces so that they could gradually dispute, re-iterate and make the world acknowledge that the territories are in dispute.

China's strategy is simple:

1- As they don't have opposition, they can easily take all their sweet time to 'negotiate'.
2- Without opposition to anything, rapidly build military capabilities
3- Start raising disputes when capabilities reach a certain level
4- Annex through psywar or through commercial/loan strategy.

Their greatest desire is to access the IOR region either through territorial accession or through loan-based dependence. Sri Lanka is realising the scale of trouble it is already in, meanwhile Bangladesh and Pakistan are still yet to understand the great game that is being played with them. Bangladesh has a relatively strong economy and therefore has little to worry about, meanwhile Pakistan is almost completely falling under the CCP dominance in a matter of years.

Territorial annexation is an old world concept but it is still continuing.

And with further military consolidation of the PLA, PLAN and PLAAF, this will become more adamant. China is a permanent member of the UNSC and that is a big thing for smaller countries, even if it means squat to us. This means that US won't dare to intervene, Russians will stay neutral and the British and French are practically useless in this regard.

This gives CCP tremendous military bargaining power against small countries.

We need to be prepared for a stiff confrontation and if we stand up, it will give tremendous motivation to others.

As such the 17th Mountain Division here has already been mobilised along with other mountain warfare units, artillery and weapons.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Grevion

Tshering22 said:


> Technically it is not even a disputed territory.
> 
> Ever wondered why these 'disputes' have suddenly started rising with every damn country that surrounds China ever since the CCP announced an overhaul in PLA's re-organisation and re-armament? Where were these ten thousand, million zillion year old maps all these years?
> 
> The answer is, all these years, the PLA and CCP were building capacities in their armed forces so that they could gradually dispute, re-iterate and make the world acknowledge that the territories are in dispute.
> 
> China's strategy is simple:
> 
> 1- As they don't have opposition, they can easily take all their sweet time to 'negotiate'.
> 2- Without opposition to anything, rapidly build military capabilities
> 3- Start raising disputes when capabilities reach a certain level
> 4- Annex through psywar or through commercial/loan strategy.
> 
> Their greatest desire is to access the IOR region either through territorial accession or through loan-based dependence. Sri Lanka is realising the scale of trouble it is already in, meanwhile Bangladesh and Pakistan are still yet to understand the great game that is being played with them. Bangladesh has a relatively strong economy and therefore has little to worry about, meanwhile Pakistan is almost completely falling under the CCP dominance in a matter of years.
> 
> Territorial annexation is an old world concept but it is still continuing.
> 
> And with further military consolidation of the PLA, PLAN and PLAAF, this will become more adamant. China is a permanent member of the UNSC and that is a big thing for smaller countries, even if it means squat to us. This means that US won't dare to intervene, Russians will stay neutral and the British and French are practically useless in this regard.
> 
> This gives CCP tremendous military bargaining power against small countries.
> 
> We need to be prepared for a stiff confrontation and if we stand up, it will give tremendous motivation to others.
> 
> As such the 17th Mountain Division here has already been mobilised along with other mountain warfare units, artillery and weapons.


We all know what China is playing at but they are foolish enough to make enemies all around their borders. That is only going to create more trouble in the end. They will have to fight a war in their own territory in the east and the south, practically their only access to the sea.


----------



## Tshering22

Grevion said:


> We all know what China is playing at but they are foolish enough to make enemies all around their borders. That is only going to create more trouble in the end. They will have to fight a war in their own territory in the east and the south, practically their only access to the sea.



Not many on the east will act against China unless they start the war.

Japan will not initiate a war even under Abe, until US gives them the go-ahead. Also, their prime target will be North Korea.

US-ROK-Japan are just looking at an opportunity for China to start the Doklam conflict. As PLA gets busy here, a ROK-US allied force will invade North Korea with Japan providing maritime support.

If it comes to this, then US bases will be sitting right at China's borders.

While these two are 'frenemies', they won't hesitate to put each other down.

I wonder if CCP has even considered these scenarios before sabre rattling on a peaceful Sino-Bhutan-India border. 

DPRK will be overrun very quickly as most of their soldiers are not sufficiently armed. Their vintage artillery may try to strike and cause as much damage to Seoul but that is the only bargaining chip they have. 

The sea-based AEGIS system of Japanese navy can easily take care of any missile threats. 

Technically, a full-blown conflict in the Korean peninsula will reunite Korea into a single entity under the democratic regime of Seoul; though at a heavy price. 

Personally, I do hope to see a decisive conflict between ROK and DPRK where ROK finally gets their rightful country's part back. For too long, their country has been needlessly divided by a madcap family.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## silent poison

India’s diplomatic efforts to end a seven-week military standoff with China have hit a roadblock, people briefed on the talks said, prompting Chinese state-run media to trumpet rhetoric of “unavoidable countermeasures” on the unmarked border.

China has insisted that India unilaterally withdraw its troops from the remote Doklam plateau claimed by both Beijing and Indian ally Bhutan.

But China did not respond to India’s suggestion in the talks that it move its troops back 820 ft in return, said one source with close ties to Prime Minister Narendra Modi’s government.

In the low-key diplomatic manoeuvres that took place outside the public eye, the Chinese countered with an offer to move back 328 ft, so long as they received clearance from top government officials.

But there has been no comeback since, except for China’s mounting warnings of an escalation in the region, which it calls Donglang. “It is a logjam, there is no movement at all now,” said a second source with knowledge of the talks.

In Beijing, China’s Foreign Ministry, which has repeatedly urged India to withdraw, did not immediately respond to a request for comment on the state of talks.

Indian troops went into Doklam in mid-June to stop a Chinese construction crew from extending a road India’s military says will bring China’s army too close for comfort in the northeast. Their faceoff since, military experts say, is the most serious since going toe-to-toe in the 1980s, with thousands of soldiers each, elsewhere along the 3,500-km border.

China has held off going to war in the hope New Delhi would see reason, the state-run Global Times, which has kept up a barrage of hostile commentary, said on Tuesday.

“If the Narendra Modi government continues ignoring the warning coming from a situation spiralling out of control, countermeasures from China will be unavoidable,” it said.

“There will be no happy ending for this confrontation,” Indian foreign policy expert C. Raja Mohan wrote in The Indian Express newspaper, adding that India was unlikely to give in.

The second source said the worry was the standoff could drag on into a summit of BRICs nations China is hosting next month.

Indian military officials say there is no troop buildup on either side, nearly two months into a standoff that involved about 300 soldiers just 328 ft apart on a plateau 10,000 ft above sea level.

China has accused India of massing troops, however, and state media have warned against a fate worse than its defeat in a brief border war in 1962.


----------



## silent poison

https://www.dawn.com/news/1350452/india-china-border-crisis-slams-into-a-wall


----------



## Deino

*Guys I just merged the several different threads all on the same topic and renamed it as "Recent Sino-Indian border conflict".

PLEASE, no insults, no trolling, not again as in the already deleted threads images of violence, dead bodies and so on. Also please avoid to open a new thread for each and every news report You find like waving kids along the streets, strong warnings from China or the replies from India ... !

One thread for that topic is enough and try also to concentrate on military matters ... otherwise if it becomes too political it will be closed and moved to the political section. I'm sure there also more than enough on this topic.*

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cnleio

India Army Moves Troops of Sukna-Based 33 Corps to India-China Border

Chandan Nandy

Updated: 9 August, 2017 1:10 PM IST

A bulk of the troops of the Sukna-based 33 Corps have been or are in the process of being moved to the Indo-China frontier in Sikkim even as the controversy over the Doklam plateau at the India-Bhutan-China tri-junction continues to surface from time to time.

Eastern Command army sources revealed that all three divisions under the 33 Corps, which is stationed in Sukna, near Siliguri in West Bengal, have been deployed on the Sino-Indian border.

The troop movement from Sukna began about 20-25 days ago. The most important and vital elements of the corps have moved up and taken position in designated "Op Areas".

The Movement “Has More to Do With Posturing”

The troops are at varying depths of 20 kms to 500 metres from the India-China border in north and east Sikkim. Some units were given four days' written notice to move to the upper reaches while others have been handed out as little as six hours' notice to move up.

The deployment, according to sources, is taking place stealthily so as not to attract attention, either at the national or international level. This is being described as a “trickle up” method.

A corps is made up of three divisions. The number of troops, including combat and noncombat soldiers, is between 30-40,000. The 17th mountain division is stationed in Gangtok anyway.

While the troop movement began a few days ago, the official information for the deployment was shared with mid-ranking officers on 7 August. The sources said that 60 percent of the corps has moved up to Sikkim as of today, but the movement “has more to do with posturing”.

Army sources admitted that the deployment is unusual as “it has begun barely two months before the onset of winter in the upper reaches of the Himalayan range bordering China and Bhutan”.

It is said that the heavy deployment, which comes in the wake of substantial Indian troop (non-threatening in nature) build-up immediately after the Doklam issue burst on the international scene, is in response to heightened and quick construction of bunkers and other military fortifications by the PLA in Tibet over the past few weeks.

When contacted, an army spokesperson said,

I am not authorised to speak on such highly classified matters. Besides, I am not aware of such deployment.

One of the Longest Standoffs in Indo-China History

Sources, however, disclosed that nearly three months after Indian troops prevented a contingent of the Chinese People’s Liberation Army (PLA) from restarting work on constructing a road in Doklam or Doka La or Donglang as the Chinese prefer to call the area near the trijunction, about 150-200 soldiers of both armies remain at the flashpoint zone.

Since the controversy erupted in June, India has claimed that Doklam is an integral part of Bhutan. However, China has said that the plateau region, which is located barely 7 kms east of Kuppup in east Sikkim, belongs to it.

Beijing has repeatedly sought the “immediate and unconditional” withdrawal of the Indian troops from Doklam before any meaningful talks could begin to resolve the thorny issue.

The standoff, one of the longest in the history of confrontations between the Indian Army and the PLA, is nowhere close to being resolved even after National Security Adviser Ajit Doval’s visit to Beijing last month, where he met his counterpart State Councilor Yang Jiechi on the sidelines of a BRICS nations’ meeting.

Soon after the Doval-Jiechi meeting, Beijing issued a statement saying that troops’ presence had been drastically reduced in Doklam, claiming, however, that India had been “notified in advance (of the PLA’s) plans to build a road in Doklam”.

In a subsequent lengthy statement, *Beijing said that “as a third party, India has no right to interfere in or impede the boundary talks between China and Bhutan, still less the right make territorial claims on Bhutan’s behalf.”*

*The statement added, “India’s intrusion into the Chinese territory under the pretext of Bhutan has not only violated China’s territorial sovereignty, but also challenged Bhutan’s sovereignty and independence.”*

The 15-page statement and “factsheet” accused India of “illegal trespass” in Doklam.

“Both Indian and Chinese soldiers are using umbrellas to shield themselves from the rain even as they have formed a chain holding hands to continue to make their presence felt in Doklam,” an army source said, refusing to disclose the names of the specific regimental units while revealing that artillery and infantry battalions are part of the massive deployment across east and north Sikkim.

(We all love to express ourselves, but how often do we do it in our mother tongue? Here's your chance! This Independence Day, khul ke bol with BOL – Love your Bhasha. Sing, write, perform, spew poetry – whatever you like – in your mother tongue. Send us your BOL at bol@thequint.com or WhatsApp it to 9910181818.)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Army trains on the Qinghai-Tibet Railway












How I wish the BRICS meeting to be held in China in early September was over today!!

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

Another trainload of 16As heading for where you know

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Navin A

karl wang said:


> I just know the shortest distance between our border to New Delhi is less than 400 kilometers, just in the range of enhanced version of WS-2. Theoretically we can use those cheaper weapon to destory your plant, road, ariport etc. We have more than sufficient stock to do that .
> Why should we limit it only in Doklam?
> 
> 
> 
> 据7月19日的央视军事报道，解放军西藏军区某直属炮兵团的远程火箭炮实现了上百公里射程的远程精确打击。通过新闻画面看到，西藏军区某炮兵团的两个火箭炮连，先是远程机动400公里，然后占领海拔4500米的发射阵地，在18分钟内完成从队形展开，对一百多公里外的目标进行了一次齐射，展示了PHL-03式火箭炮的强大性能。火箭弹飞行上百公里后准确地命中了直径30米的靶心
> 
> Please translate it by google for youself. 100 kilometer, in the precise of meters. it will destory the right target.
> I think you India don't understand the horriable Chinese weapon.



Not sure about the weapons you harp on about, but you're sentence structuring is destined to fail. You think targeting our capital is like a walk in the park. Rest assured retaliation will be limitless to the consequences. China will be going back to Stone Age - and I am not even talking about reactions when our allies respond to your agreesions. Please stop assuming you're dealing with a small country like the Philippines.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

third eye said:


> Tilt your head, re read. You will get the answer.


Nobody gets what nonsense you post.
Maybe only the vulgar minded will understand.
Why don't you explain in detail.

China should give more warnings and up the tensions.
Lets see if investment into India drops and capital will flee.
China should drag it as long as possible,
but not until support of Chinese and morale of soldiers to attack is affected.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## shjliu

Navin A said:


> Its ok mate, we will stand right here, if you want you're free to leave!


occupied in a land not belong to you.....shame on India!



SarthakGanguly said:


> PRC should be thoroughly ashamed of this incident.


I kind of agree! since they let India invaded their land, but this is not "The End" yet! so wish both side best of luck!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sinait

SarthakGanguly said:


> PRC should be thoroughly ashamed of this incident.





shjliu said:


> I kind of agree! since they let India invaded their land, but this is not "The End" yet! so wish both side best of luck!


I agree as well.
That India dared to act so brazenly is embarrassing for China.
It was embarrassing when India executed 'Forward Policy' and was laughing when China did not respond until 6 months later.
This is ongoing and still long way to go as it took 6 months to respond in 1962.
China must introspect why the last war did not end Indian intransigence and propensity for greedy land expansionism.
In the meantime, China should keep issuing warnings and keep tensions up to disrupt investment sentiment in India.

Dismemberment of India could be the only solution.
China should consult and cooperate with Pakistan, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Nepal to chop up India.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## 帅的一匹

Tshering22 said:


> Not many on the east will act against China unless they start the war.
> 
> Japan will not initiate a war even under Abe, until US gives them the go-ahead. Also, their prime target will be North Korea.
> 
> US-ROK-Japan are just looking at an opportunity for China to start the Doklam conflict. As PLA gets busy here, a ROK-US allied force will invade North Korea with Japan providing maritime support.
> 
> If it comes to this, then US bases will be sitting right at China's borders.
> 
> While these two are 'frenemies', they won't hesitate to put each other down.
> 
> I wonder if CCP has even considered these scenarios before sabre rattling on a peaceful Sino-Bhutan-India border.
> 
> DPRK will be overrun very quickly as most of their soldiers are not sufficiently armed. Their vintage artillery may try to strike and cause as much damage to Seoul but that is the only bargaining chip they have.
> 
> The sea-based AEGIS system of Japanese navy can easily take care of any missile threats.
> 
> Technically, a full-blown conflict in the Korean peninsula will reunite Korea into a single entity under the democratic regime of Seoul; though at a heavy price.
> 
> Personally, I do hope to see a decisive conflict between ROK and DPRK where ROK finally gets their rightful country's part back. For too long, their country has been needlessly divided by a madcap family.


We can easily raise up a army with 5 millions youngs, don't worry. Means we can handle you easily when handle Yankees in the Korean Peninsula.

No one can defeat China on land.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## kurutoga

I actually don't think Dolam/Doklam is such a big deal. The three pressing issues to China is (1) South China Sea, this looks it has been handled (2) NK/Thaad, this is the most urgent issue right now. (3) the 19th NCCPC

So I think Doklam will get some attention soon but not in the next two weeks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

kurutoga said:


> I actually don't think Dolam/Doklam is such a big deal. The three pressing issues to China is (1) South China Sea, this looks it has been handled (2) NK/Thaad, this is the most urgent issue right now. (3) the 19th NCCPC
> 
> So I think Doklam will get some attention soon but not in the next two weeks.


I agree that there is no urgency to resolve Donglang issue.
The pressure is on India.
Indian army is tense and jittery, worrying to death over when and what action China will take.
Indians here are jumping up and down on reassuring themselves that nothing is going to happen.
China should continue to keep India in suspense, hurting investment sentiments in India.

Problem is can Chinese people wait any longer for their leaders to act on it ?
China should at least wait until after Bhutan unmask that Indian lie about Bhutan asking for Indian help.
That will garner more international support for China when war begin.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Grevion

Tshering22 said:


> Not many on the east will act against China unless they start the war.
> 
> Japan will not initiate a war even under Abe, until US gives them the go-ahead. Also, their prime target will be North Korea.
> 
> US-ROK-Japan are just looking at an opportunity for China to start the Doklam conflict. As PLA gets busy here, a ROK-US allied force will invade North Korea with Japan providing maritime support.
> 
> If it comes to this, then US bases will be sitting right at China's borders.
> 
> While these two are 'frenemies', they won't hesitate to put each other down.
> 
> I wonder if CCP has even considered these scenarios before sabre rattling on a peaceful Sino-Bhutan-India border.
> 
> DPRK will be overrun very quickly as most of their soldiers are not sufficiently armed. Their vintage artillery may try to strike and cause as much damage to Seoul but that is the only bargaining chip they have.
> 
> The sea-based AEGIS system of Japanese navy can easily take care of any missile threats.
> 
> Technically, a full-blown conflict in the Korean peninsula will reunite Korea into a single entity under the democratic regime of Seoul; though at a heavy price.
> 
> Personally, I do hope to see a decisive conflict between ROK and DPRK where ROK finally gets their rightful country's part back. For too long, their country has been needlessly divided by a madcap family.


China has been very stupid while choosing its enemies and friends. 
During a war US and Japan will surely help India with logistics making China angry. They will be issuing multiple warnings to US and Japan as well or maybe even attack their support ships. We can all guess what happens afterwards.
A free Tibet, democratic China and a united Korea.



Tshering22 said:


> Not many on the east will act against China unless they start the war.
> 
> Japan will not initiate a war even under Abe, until US gives them the go-ahead. Also, their prime target will be North Korea.
> 
> US-ROK-Japan are just looking at an opportunity for China to start the Doklam conflict. As PLA gets busy here, a ROK-US allied force will invade North Korea with Japan providing maritime support.
> 
> If it comes to this, then US bases will be sitting right at China's borders.
> 
> While these two are 'frenemies', they won't hesitate to put each other down.
> 
> I wonder if CCP has even considered these scenarios before sabre rattling on a peaceful Sino-Bhutan-India border.
> 
> DPRK will be overrun very quickly as most of their soldiers are not sufficiently armed. Their vintage artillery may try to strike and cause as much damage to Seoul but that is the only bargaining chip they have.
> 
> The sea-based AEGIS system of Japanese navy can easily take care of any missile threats.
> 
> Technically, a full-blown conflict in the Korean peninsula will reunite Korea into a single entity under the democratic regime of Seoul; though at a heavy price.
> 
> Personally, I do hope to see a decisive conflict between ROK and DPRK where ROK finally gets their rightful country's part back. For too long, their country has been needlessly divided by a madcap family.


China has been very stupid while choosing its enemies and friends. 
During a war US and Japan will surely help India with logistics making China angry. They will be issuing multiple warnings to US and Japan as well or maybe even attack their support ships. We can all guess what happens afterwards.
A free Tibet, democratic China and a united Korea.


----------



## Sam Vaish

wanglaokan said:


> We can easily raise up a army with 5 millions youngs, don't worry. Means we can handle you easily when handle Yankees in the Korean Peninsula.
> 
> No one can defeat China on land.


Don't be so confident. What makes you think that. Trust me you are not that what you think. I know India is the only country who can smash and damage you completely. Just wait and see time will tell.


----------



## UKBengali

Sam Vaish said:


> Don't be so confident. What makes you think that. Trust me you are not that what you think. I know India is the only country who can smash and damage you completely. Just wait and see time will tell.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Tshering22

Grevion said:


> During a war US and Japan will surely help India with logistics making China angry. They will be issuing multiple warnings to US and Japan as well or maybe even attack their support ships. We can all guess what happens afterwards.
> A free Tibet, democratic China and a united Korea.



Nothing of that sort.

Except maybe political support, they won't do anything.

Trump is a see-saw and Japan will be busy preparing for a conflict. Remember, Japanese military is hi-tech, but they are even more raw on the battlefield than the PLA. For 72 years, Japanese haven't even touched the C of a conflict, forget going for a full blown war.

Yes they have the spirit, but without realistic experience in a full-blown war, Japan will have its hands full dealing with the peninsula's problems.

We'll have to hold the fort on our own, as we won't have time for negotiations for weapons supply.


----------



## kristisipe

kurutoga said:


> I actually don't think Dolam/Doklam is such a big deal. The three pressing issues to China is (1) South China Sea, this looks it has been handled (2) NK/Thaad, this is the most urgent issue right now. (3) the 19th NCCPC
> 
> So I think Doklam will get some attention soon but not in the next two weeks.


That's exactly right. The upcoming battle fields are on the eastern side of China & the main threats are from the US and Japan. China should not lose its focus on its main objectives, which are to maintain peace on Korean peninsula, push out the US beyond the 2nd island chain & SCS, encircle Taiwan and seek eventual reunification. India is just a little rascal prey that China can stalk, harass, play with it, and then eventually move in for a kill when it's tired. Do NOT have knee jerk reactions just because a little cupcake pokes you. Always maintain your focus and composure. That's what a mature, experienced, and well disciplined killing machine would do.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Han Patriot

Tshering22 said:


> Nothing of that sort.
> 
> Except maybe political support, they won't do anything.
> 
> Trump is a see-saw and Japan will be busy preparing for a conflict. Remember, Japanese military is hi-tech, but they are even more raw on the battlefield than the PLA. For 72 years, Japanese haven't even touched the C of a conflict, forget going for a full blown war.
> 
> Yes they have the spirit, but without realistic experience in a full-blown war, Japan will have its hands full dealing with the peninsula's problems.
> 
> We'll have to hold the fort on our own, as we won't have time for negotiations for weapons supply.


I never doubted the Sino-Tibetan people of India as the straight forward, humble, brave and truthful type compared to the dark boastful Hindus. True qualities of the Gurkha.

Nobody is going to defend India except Indians. They need to start standing on their own. This time Russia is going to stay neutral, Japan is too far away and won't pick a fight with China and US is just looking at using India to get a deal in NK. India is just a pawn in this game.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Paludism

kristisipe said:


> That's exactly right. The upcoming battle fields are on the eastern side of China & the main threats are from the US and Japan. China should not lose its focus on its main objectives, which are to maintain peace on Korean peninsula, push out the US beyond the 2nd island chain & SCS, encircle Taiwan and seek eventual reunification. India is just a little rascal prey that China can stalk, harass, play with it, and then eventually move in for a kill when it's tired. Do NOT have knee jerk reactions just because a little cupcake pokes you. Always maintain your focus and composure. That's what a mature, experienced, and well disciplined killing machine would do.


Nice post.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desimorty

> That's exactly right. The upcoming battle fields are on the eastern side of China & the main threats are from the US and Japan. China should not lose its focus on its main objectives, which are to maintain peace on Korean peninsula, push out the US beyond the 2nd island chain & SCS, encircle Taiwan and seek eventual reunification. India is just a little rascal prey that China can stalk, harass, play with it, and then eventually move in for a kill when it's tired. Do NOT have knee jerk reactions just because a little cupcake pokes you. Always maintain your focus and composure. That's what a mature, experienced, and well disciplined killing machine would do.


Wow, the critical thinking here is just....wow.



> Trump is a see-saw and Japan will be busy preparing for a conflict. Remember, Japanese military is hi-tech, but they are even more raw on the battlefield than the PLA. For 72 years, Japanese haven't even touched the C of a conflict, forget going for a full blown war.


They get good training from America. However, they are always preoccupied by NK. PLA handbook says, get NK to do it. Give NK some money, they'll threaten Japan, they'll harass and even commit war crimes.

Where all aware of China's land grab schemes. Claim the land, occupy and claim it again according to obscure historically claims going back millenniums.
*Dalai Lama says India-China standoff is not serious, cites 'Hindi Chini Bhai Bhai' slogan*
*



New Delhi: The India-China standoff at Doka La is "not a very serious" issue, the Dalai Lama on Wednesday said, stressing that the two countries have to live side by side.

The Tibetan spiritual leader said there are periods when the two neighbours use "harsh words", but the spirit of "Hindi Chini Bhai Bhai" is the only way forward.






File image of Dalai Lama. PTI

"I do not think it is very serious. India and China have to live side by side," the Dalai Lama said on the Doka La standoff at an event in New Delhi, even as he added that "propaganda makes things complicated".

"Even in 1962, Chinese forces which reached Bomdilla, eventually withdrew. India and China have to live side by side," he said while speaking at the Rajendra Mathur Memorial Lecture organised by the Editors Guild of India.

India and China have been locked in a face-off in the Doka La area of the Sikkim sector for more than 50 days after Indian troops stopped the Chinese Army from building a road in the area.

China claimed it was constructing the road within its territory and has been demanding immediate withdrawal of the Indian troops from the disputed Doka La plateau.

Bhutan says Doka La belongs to it but China claims it to be its territory and says Thimphu has no dispute with Beijing over it.

External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj had recently said both sides should first pull back their troops for any talks to take place, favouring a peaceful resolution of the border standoff.

Click to expand...

**http://www.firstpost.com/india/dala...tes-hindi-chini-bhai-bhai-slogan-3910453.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

52051 said:


> Genetic studies show that roughly 40% of Tibetan share a common male ancestor with Han, the Y-DNA O3a5 family, especially their monk class, no wonder the Chinese language is belong to sino-tibetan language family.



The Lama system was actually introduced to Tibet by Mongolian, Han and Manderins from north and inner China to erase the kingdom identity of Tibet. When Tibet was a kingdom, its force usually attacked inner China when they felt short of food and every major power in China suffered it. So China started fixing this problem from Tang dynasty and the effort lasted generations. Finally the kingdom was successfully replaced with such a Lama system and lawfully those Lama titles have to be granted and endorsed by the central government. All the brave soldiers were gone and Tibet was converted to generally peaceful place, with a side effect that most of people being extremely poor slaves with zero human rights.

So the thing is that, if the current Dalai Lama dies, the Chinese government can lawfully exterminate his religious inheritance as a branch of the Lamas within Tibet. 

While current Tibet is rapidly moving ahead with great prosperity, with which everyone can see from many YouTube videos, the exiles will get completely isolated from the majority of Tibet, rendering them zero opportunity to come back to reclaim their slavery regime.


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Indian news paper article Crying on refusal of Nepal , Srilanka , Malidives to help India in current tension with China over Bhutan*

*In South Asia, be the Un-China*








*India needs to rekindle the SAARC process in order to secure historical affinity with its neighbours*

As the stand-off between the Indian and Chinese militaries enters its third month at Doklam, it is not just Bhutan that is keenly anticipating the potential fallout. The entire neighbourhood is watching. There is obvious interest in how the situation plays out and the consequent change in the balance of power between India and China in South Asia. India’s other neighbours are likely to take away their own lessons about dealing with their respective

“tri-junctions” both real and imagined, on land and in the sea. A Chinese defence official was hoping to press that nerve with India’s neighbours when he told a visiting delegation of Indian journalists this week that China could well “enter Kalapani” — an area near Pithoragarh in Uttarakhand that lies along an undefined India-Nepal boundary and a tri-junction with China — or “even Kashmir” with a notional India-China-Pakistan trijunction.

*Buzzword is equidistance*

Perhaps, it is for this reason that governments in the region have refused to show their hand in the Doklam conflict. “Nepal will not get dragged into this or that side in the border dispute,” Nepal’s Deputy Prime Minister Krishna Bahadur Mahara said ahead of a meeting with External Affairs Minister Sushma Swaraj, who had travelled to Kathmandu for the Bay of Bengal Initiative for Multi-Sectoral Technical and Economic Cooperation (BIMSTEC) regional summit. Chinese Vice Premier Wang Yang will be in Kathmandu next week, and Nepal’s Prime Minister Sher Bahadur Deuba in Delhi the week after. 

Making a similar point while speaking at a conference on public relations this week, a Sri Lankan Minister in Colombo contended that India and China are “both important” to Sri Lanka. Bhutan’s Foreign Ministry has stuck to its line, blaming China for violating agreements at Doklam, but not mentioning India. Columnists in the country too are increasingly advocating that Bhutan distance itself from both Indian and Chinese positions.

A policy of ‘equidistance’ for our closest neighbours is a far cry from India’s past primacy in the region and something South Block can hardly be sanguine about. Yet, it is a slow path each of the neighbours (minus Bhutan) has taken in the past few years. When the Maldives first turfed private infrastructure group GMR out of its contract to develop Male airport in 2012, few could have imagined the situation today with Chinese companies having bagged contracts to most infrastructure projects. This includes development of a key new island and its link to the capital Male and a 50-year lease to another island for a tourism project.

Similarly, when the then Prime Minister of Nepal K.P. Sharma Oli signed a transit trade treaty and agreement on infrastructure linkages with China in late 2015-2016, Ministry of External Affairs mandarins had brushed it off as a “bluff”. Today, China is building a railway to Nepal, opening up Lhasa-Kathmandu road links, and has approved a soft loan of over $200 million to construct an airport at Pokhara. According to the Investment Board Nepal, at a two-day investment summit in March this year, Chinese investors contributed $8.2 billion, more than 60% of the foreign direct investment commitments made by the seven countries present.

Sri Lanka’s Hambantota port construction project went to the Chinese in 2007 only after India rejected it. Today, China doesn’t just own 80% of the port; it has also won practically every infrastructure contract from Hambantota to Colombo. Chinese President Xi Jinping’s visit to Bangladesh last October was another such overture, with $24 billion committed in infrastructure and energy projects. Earlier this year, the largely state-owned Chinese consortium, Himalaya Energy, won a bid for three gas fields in Bangladesh’s north-east shoulder from the American company Chevron, which together account for more than half of the country’s total gas output.

Even if Pakistan is not counted in this list, it is not hard to see which way India’s immediate neighbours, which are each a part of China’s Belt and Road Initiative (BRI), are headed in the next few years. More pointedly, once the investment flows in, it will be that much harder for them to stave off a more strategic presence which China is now more unabashed about.

If one of the aims of the action in Doklam is to save Bhutan from the same fate, then what else must India do to ensure that China doesn’t succeed in creating similar space for itself in a country that stood by India in its objections to BRI, and bring its other neighbours back?

*Rebooting SAARC*

To begin with, India must regain its role as a prime mover of the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC), the organisation it abandoned a year ago over its problems with Pakistan. Despite sneers all around, SAARC has survived three decades in spite of its biggest challenge, India-Pakistan tensions. That New Delhi would cancel its attendance at the summit to be held in Pakistan in the wake of the Uri attack, winning support from other countries similarly affected by terrorism such as Bangladesh and Afghanistan, is understandable. But a year later, the fact that there have been no steps taken to restore the SAARC process is unfortunate. 

This will hurt the South Asian construct and further loosen the bonds that tie all the countries together, thereby making it easier for China to make inroads. It should be remembered that despite China’s repeated requests, SAARC was one club it never gained admittance to. For all the Narendra Modi government’s promotion of alternate groupings such as South Asia Subregional Economic Cooperation (SASEC), BIMSTEC, the Bangladesh, Bhutan, India, Nepal (BBIN) Initiative and Security and Growth for All in the Region (SAGAR), none will come close to SAARC’s comprehensive cogency.

Second, India must recognise that picking sides in the politics of its neighbours makes little difference to China’s success there. In Sri Lanka, the Sirisena government hasn’t changed course when it comes to China, and despite its protestations that it was saddled with debt by the Rajapaksa regime, it has made no moves to clear that debt while signing up for more. The United Progressive Alliance government made a similar mistake when President Mohamed Nasheed was ousted in the Maldives, only to find that subsequent governments did little to veer away from Chinese influence.

India made its concerns about the then Prime Minister Oli very clear, and was even accused of helping Pushpa Kamal Dahal ‘Prachanda’ to replace him in 2016, yet Nepal’s eager embrace of Chinese infrastructure and trade to develop its difficult terrain has not eased. In Bangladesh too, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, who has overseen the closest ties with New Delhi over the past decade, has also forged ahead on ties with China. Should her Awami 

League lose next year’s election, the Bangladesh Nationalist Party will most certainly strengthen the shift towards China. In Bhutan’s election, also next year, it is necessary that India picks no side, for nothing could be worse than if the Doklam stand-off becomes an India-versus-China China election issue.

*A policy of respect*

Above all, India must recognise that doing better with its neighbours is not about investing more or undue favours. It is about following a policy of mutual interests and of respect, which India is more culturally attuned to than its large rival is. Each of India’s neighbours shares more than a geographical context with India. They share history, language, tradition and even cuisine. With the exception of Pakistan, none of them sees itself as a rival to India, or India as inimical to its sovereignty. As an Indian diplomat put it, when dealing with Beijing bilaterally, New Delhi must match China’s aggression, and counter its moves with its own. When dealing with China in South Asia, however, India must do exactly the opposite, and not allow itself to be outpaced. In short, India must “be the Un-China”.

_suhasini.h@thehindu.co.in_

source :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Convoy consisting of thousands of military vehicles spotted on its way to Tibet. Pics posted then hastily removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ChineseLuver

cirr said:


> Convoy consisting of thousands of military vehicles spotted on its way to Tibet. Pics posted then hastily removed.



Yeap,I saw the picture itself but then decided not to post for strategic/security advantage purposes

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kurutoga

I felt a bit strange what India is looking for? Apparently Indian will not get what they want unless they want a full scale war. Why is it better for them than for China? This is opportunity for China to take care of India once for all. It is definitely better to happen now than in 2027 or 2007.


South China Sea is done. China won. What else do you want in that region, pretend they still have a chance?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tshering22

Han Warrior said:


> I never doubted the Sino-Tibetan people of India as the straight forward, humble, brave and truthful type compared to the dark boastful Hindus. True qualities of the Gurkha.
> 
> Nobody is going to defend India except Indians. They need to start standing on their own. This time Russia is going to stay neutral, Japan is too far away and won't pick a fight with China and US is just looking at using India to get a deal in NK. India is just a pawn in this game.


As much as you imagine yourself to be some sort of regional king, that's quite far away from the truth.

I wouldn't expect someone whose life is constantly under surveillance from state authorities lest he digress, to understand this.

But China is undoing all of Asia's progress if this becomes a conflict.

Europe and USA will emerge as world powers again and we both will be where we started off 39 years ago.


----------



## oprih

I advice my indian brothers to bow down humbly and sincerely ask for forgiveness from benevolent China while you still have time. But then again i'm excited to see indian loud mouths finally put to an end so just ignore my advice lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## indianfighter1999

oprih said:


> I advice my indian brothers to bow down humbly and sincerely ask for forgiveness from benevolent China while you still have time. But then again i'm excited to see indian loud mouths finally put to an end so just ignore my advice lol.



Unlike u pakistanis who need masters from time to time India bows to no one. Chinese will have no guts enough of ur daddy's warning India is prepared lets c when ur daddy will gather courage and follow the laughable warning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

indianfighter1999 said:


> Unlike u pakistanis who need masters from time to time India bows to no one. Chinese will have no guts enough of ur daddy's warning India is prepared lets c when ur daddy will gather courage and follow the laughable warning.


You bowed to us for centuries and then you bowed to the British for a century. What are you talking about?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trumpcard

Canuck786 said:


> You bowed to us for centuries and then you bowed to the British for a century. What are you talking about?


To "us", sigh.....here comes another one of those....


----------



## indianfighter1999

Canuck786 said:


> You bowed to us for centuries and then you bowed to the British for a century. What are you talking about?



Bowed to who ... you who r u ... the part of earstwhile India which was raped looted generations of slaves ... converted by sword not a single resistance ever to foreign barbarians who r us?
You were the most raped and looted part of earstwhile India who were not even given rights to bow but ur anceststors were all raped and converted ... regarding britishers they were adding princly states they were not making slaves unlike turks mongols and 100s of other barbarians made in the so called modern pakistan region only time ur ancestors were free was when an Indian empire were ruling like mauryas and gupta the janpadas rest u were nothing more that cowards ...


----------



## Canuck786

No those people migrated back to what is now called India. We are the Muslims who came, we conquered and we still remain to poke you in your ***.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kal Muah

Canuck786 said:


> No those people migrated back to what is now called India. We are the Muslims who came, we conquered and we still remain to poke you in your ***.


Pakistanis conquered what?  History isn't your strong point isn't it?


----------



## indianfighter1999

Canuck786 said:


> No those people migrated back to what is now called India. We are the Muslims who came, we conquered and we still remain to poke you in your ***.



U conquered nothing, even a small empire like Sikhs made ur region thr slaves and ruled till afganistan .. despite more in numbers sikhs just 150 years back made u thr bitches.. and same history was repeated 100s of times thr is not a single empire from ur part of India nothing u ppl r accustomed to b ruled until now usa and currently china..


----------



## Canuck786

Like I said we still like to poke you in the *** and that's exactly what just happened.


----------



## indianfighter1999

Canuck786 said:


> Like I said we still like to poke you in the *** and that's exactly what just happened.



Best u cowards can just poke and get ur arses handed of to u in pieces just like 65,71,99 and almost regularly by BSF on LoC...


----------



## Canuck786




----------



## Loafer

BEIJING (Reuters) - China laid the blame at India's door on Monday for an altercation along their border in the western Himalayas involving soldiers from both of the Asian giants.

Both countries' troops have been embroiled in an eight-week-long standoff on the Doklam plateau in another part of the remote Himalayan region near their disputed frontier.

Last week, a source in New Delhi, who had been briefed on the military situation on the border, said soldiers foiled a bid by a group of Chinese troops to enter Indian territory in Ladakh, near Pangong lake.

Some of the Chinese soldiers carried iron rods and stones, and troops on both sides suffered minor injuries in the melee, the source said.

Chinese Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying said that last Tuesday, Chinese border forces were carrying out "normal" patrols on the Chinese side of the actual line of control in the Pangong lake are.

"*During this time they were obstructed by Indian border forces and the Indian side took fierce actions, colliding with the Chinese personnel and having contact with their bodies, injuring the Chinese border personnel* ," Hua told a daily news briefing.

What India did went against the two countries' consensus to keep the peace on the border and it endangered the situation there, she added.

"*China is extremely dissatisfied with this*" and had lodged solemn representations, Hua said.

India's Foreign Ministry has confirmed the incident in Ladakh took place but has not given any details.

Indian media have shown footage taken on a mobile phone purportedly of the scuffle, originally posted by a retired army officer, with stone throwing and shoving by soldiers of both countries.

The heighten tension on both ends of the border come ahead of a summit of the BRICS group of nations in the Chinese city of Xiamen in early September, with leaders from Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa due to attend.

China has repeatedly asked India to unilaterally withdraw from the Doklam area, or face the prospect of an escalation. Chinese state media have warned India of a fate worse than its crushing defeat in a brief border war in 1962.

http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-india-idUSKCN1B10SV?il=0


----------



## cirr

"3D Printing" 







Guy who took the above picture while driving across the Qinghai-Tibet Railway line saw 4 trainloads of groundforce equipments heading for Lhasa

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## cirr

Large military convoys in desert camouflage spotted in the Karakoram area heading towards the Sino-Indian border.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

Loafer said:


> BEIJING (Reuters) - China laid the blame at India's door on Monday for an altercation along their border in the western Himalayas involving soldiers from both of the Asian giants.
> 
> Both countries' troops have been embroiled in an eight-week-long standoff on the Doklam plateau in another part of the remote Himalayan region near their disputed frontier.
> 
> Last week, a source in New Delhi, who had been briefed on the military situation on the border, said soldiers foiled a bid by a group of Chinese troops to enter Indian territory in Ladakh, near Pangong lake.
> 
> Some of the Chinese soldiers carried iron rods and stones, and troops on both sides suffered minor injuries in the melee, the source said.
> 
> Chinese Foreign Ministry spokeswoman Hua Chunying said that last Tuesday, Chinese border forces were carrying out "normal" patrols on the Chinese side of the actual line of control in the Pangong lake are.
> 
> "*During this time they were obstructed by Indian border forces and the Indian side took fierce actions, colliding with the Chinese personnel and having contact with their bodies, injuring the Chinese border personnel* ," Hua told a daily news briefing.
> 
> What India did went against the two countries' consensus to keep the peace on the border and it endangered the situation there, she added.
> 
> "*China is extremely dissatisfied with this*" and had lodged solemn representations, Hua said.
> 
> India's Foreign Ministry has confirmed the incident in Ladakh took place but has not given any details.
> 
> Indian media have shown footage taken on a mobile phone purportedly of the scuffle, originally posted by a retired army officer, with stone throwing and shoving by soldiers of both countries.
> 
> The heighten tension on both ends of the border come ahead of a summit of the BRICS group of nations in the Chinese city of Xiamen in early September, with leaders from Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa due to attend.
> 
> China has repeatedly asked India to unilaterally withdraw from the Doklam area, or face the prospect of an escalation. Chinese state media have warned India of a fate worse than its crushing defeat in a brief border war in 1962.
> 
> http://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-india-idUSKCN1B10SV?il=0


You didn't see the Chinese also beating up your guys LOL


----------



## Loafer

Figaro said:


> You didn't see the Chinese also beating up your guys LOL



There were some injuries on Indian side also but Chinese got pounded and retreated just like in 1967 and 1987 and again 2017.


----------



## Figaro

Loafer said:


> There were some injuries on Indian side also but Chinese got pounded and retreated just like in 1967 and 1987 and again 2017.


Ok ...? Probably just more Indian propaganda. I remember that the Indians claimed that they killed 1300 Chinese at Rezang La ?!?!? in 1962 even though Chinese casualties only numbered 722 killed (and the skirmish was a decisive 5 minute engagement). You guys really have a knack for turning any minor event into a rallying point ... good for you

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Loafer

Figaro said:


> Ok ...? Probably just more Indian propaganda. I remember that the Indians claimed that they killed 1300 Chinese at Rezang La ?!?!? in 1962 even though Chinese casualties only numbered 722 killed (and the skirmish was a decisive 5 minute engagement). You guys really have a knack for turning any minor event into a rallying point ... good for you



The events lead into culmination of the skirmish were the result of years of Chinese intrusion illegally in Indian territory. Seriously it was 5 minutes seriously? @Joe Shearer in 5 minutes we killed 722 Chinese as per this Chinese man?


----------



## Figaro

Loafer said:


> The events lead into culmination of the skirmish were the result of years of Chinese intrusion illegally in Indian territory. Seriously it was 5 minutes seriously? @Joe Shearer in 5 minutes we killed 722 Chinese as per this Chinese man?


Uhm yeah ... the skirmish lasted 5 minutes. Unless the Indians used nuclear weapons or the Chinese banzai charged, it seems rather unlikely. The Indian side even claims it was five minutes ... You misunderstood my point; 722 Chinese soldiers died during the entire Sino-Indian War but the Indians claim that they killed 1300 Chinese at Rezang La in just 5 minutes (the skirmish lasted 5 minutes). See the contradiction? FYI, I'm not Chinese also

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Loafer

Figaro said:


> Uhm yeah ... the skirmish lasted 5 minutes. Unless the Indians used nuclear weapons or the Chinese banzai charged, it seems rather unlikely. The Indian side even claims it was five minutes ... You misunderstood my point; 722 Chinese soldiers died during the entire Sino-Indian War but the Indians claim that they killed 1300 Chinese at Rezang La in just 5 minutes (the skirmish lasted 5 minutes). See the contradiction? FYI, I'm not Chinese also



Chinese with American Passport?


----------



## Figaro

Loafer said:


> Chinese with American Passport?


Nah. Caucasian (white or of mixed Irish and German ancestry). I'm more than willing to defend Indian against British imperialism.


----------



## Loafer

Figaro said:


> Nah. Caucasian (white or of mixed Irish and German ancestry). I'm more than willing to defend Indian against British imperialism.



How do I believe you. We have many Chinese with fake Western and Singapore flags.

We can catch them down with pants.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Loafer said:


> How do I believe you. We have many Chinese with fake Western and Singapore flags.
> 
> We can catch them down with pants.


You don't have to LOL. It's the internet ... my job is not to convince u are anything. My Irish ancestors settled in the northeast right before the potato famine while the German side came during the late 19th century (during the establishment of the 2nd Reich).


----------



## Loafer

Figaro said:


> You don't have to LOL. It's the internet ... my job is not to convince u are anything. My Irish ancestors settled in the northeast right before the potato famine while the German side came during the late 19th century (during the establishment of the 2nd Reich).



It's good.

But you have to understand China like Pakistan (even USA alot) are socities and governments who run on a false narrative and artificially created and managed image made via extrememly co-ordinated psy-ops with media, armed forces, diplomats.

We have seen that from last 50 years.

Most Indians buy into and are fooled into Chinese or Pakistani Narrative.

Common Indians believe:

1) China is a super power. They can run over half India and occupy us. Whenever there is news of Chinese troops crossing within India, the media sends a chill down the spines creating an irrational fear in the minds of Indians making Indian Government and Army nincompoops. Again it's just psy-ops.

2) When Pakistan launches Allah's warriors in India and beheads Indian soldiers, the same fear mongering narrative is run. It is to create a perception in Indian minds that Pakistan can come and kill our soliders. We can't do shit.

This has been ongoing since 1962.

But But But when this supa-pawa and Macho image created on false narrative is challanged and its proven wrong, that moment (Doklam moment) Indians laugh at Pakistanis and Chinese and start questioning the narrative they have been fed for past 50 years. Suddenly Indians feel like "What shit is this?"

Like:

1) Pakistanis have always created a fear of nuclear strikes if India crosses Pakistani border since 1999.

But with surgical strikes, all this narrative goes to the dogs. From India which can't do anything against terror attacks, now overnight India is in a position where India can go inside Pakistan and kill Pakistanis and come back and Pakistan can't do anything. Why? Because Pakistan is a Macho Nation who made her people beleive India will never be able to touch us. When we walk on your soil and kill you, your own created false macho image is raped and you know you are helpless. You have no option but to deny it ever happened and go on a rampage to hide the truth.

2) Just read Global Times or even Chinese language version of it. India is all bashed, called a weak country, China is a super power who will soon kick USA and what not shit.

What happened in Doklam? Chinese are shouting through the roof, India is a hegemon, India came in Chinese territory and sent Chinese workers packing home. The roads are destroyed. Then comes warning for months and months. Not only India, but every Chinese neighbour is waiting how will China react in this case? How will China punish India? What will be Chinese response?

Overnight the narrative fed by Chinese from last 50 years that India is a weak nation suddenly changes to India is a hegemon who spanks Chinese in their own soil while China can't do shit.

There goes the bluff and their image of 50 years down the drain!

Indians are only laughing at Chinese and Pakistanis today.

We have the upper hand!


----------



## Beast

Loafer said:


> It's good.
> 
> But you have to understand China like Pakistan (even USA alot) are socities and governments who run on a false narrative and artificially created and managed image made via extrememly co-ordinated psy-ops with media, armed forces, diplomats.
> 
> We have seen that from last 50 years.
> 
> Most Indians buy into and are fooled into Chinese or Pakistani Narrative.
> 
> Common Indians believe:
> 
> 1) China is a super power. They can run over half India and occupy us. Whenever there is news of Chinese troops crossing within India, the media sends a chill down the spines creating an irrational fear in the minds of Indians making Indian Government and Army nincompoops. Again it's just psy-ops.
> 
> 2) When Pakistan launches Allah's warriors in India and beheads Indian soldiers, the same fear mongering narrative is run. It is to create a perception in Indian minds that Pakistan can come and kill our soliders. We can't do shit.
> 
> This has been ongoing since 1962.
> 
> But But But when this supa-pawa and Macho image created on false narrative is challanged and its proven wrong, that moment (Doklam moment) Indians laugh at Pakistanis and Chinese and start questioning the narrative they have been fed for past 50 years. Suddenly Indians feel like "What shit is this?"
> 
> Like:
> 
> 1) Pakistanis have always created a fear of nuclear strikes if India crosses Pakistani border since 1999.
> 
> But with surgical strikes, all this narrative goes to the dogs. From India which can't do anything against terror attacks, now overnight India is in a position where India can go inside Pakistan and kill Pakistanis and come back and Pakistan can't do anything. Why? Because Pakistan is a Macho Nation who made her people beleive India will never be able to touch us. When we walk on your soil and kill you, your own created false macho image is raped and you know you are helpless. You have no option but to deny it ever happened and go on a rampage to hide the truth.
> 
> 2) Just read Global Times or even Chinese language version of it. India is all bashed, called a weak country, China is a super power who will soon kick USA and what not shit.
> 
> What happened in Doklam? Chinese are shouting through the roof, India is a hegemon, India came in Chinese territory and sent Chinese workers packing home. The roads are destroyed. Then comes warning for months and months. Not only India, but every Chinese neighbour is waiting how will China react in this case? How will China punish India? What will be Chinese response?
> 
> Overnight the narrative fed by Chinese from last 50 years that India is a weak nation suddenly changes to India is a hegemon who spanks Chinese in their own soil while China can't do shit.
> 
> There goes the bluff and their image of 50 years down the drain!
> 
> Indians are only laughing at Chinese and Pakistanis today.
> 
> We have the upper hand!



Let me tell you, the real faker are Indians. They brag and talk about unrealistic goal just for the sake of boasting. And those who brag are not small fries but prime minister, president and top scientist. Dont believe me?

See the link and article.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/mumbai/Shanghai-Soon/articleshow/885545.cms

First PM Singh brag about how Mumbai will overtake Shanghai in five years times and failed miserably and sack afterward.

http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...kalam/articleshow/3005067.cms?intenttarget=no

Then we all know the famous speech by President of India. Talk so shamelessly and we all know the result that India is no where of superpower in 2012

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...upercomputer-by-2017/articleshow/19450713.cms

Brainless Indian bragging about making a exascale 132.8 supercomputer in 2017. Anybody with abit of computer knowledge knows this is BS becos the world fastest supercomputer in 2016 is not even 1 exascale and yet we have somebody like Indian bragging about building 132.8 exascale supercomputer in 2017.

Finally, we have shameless Indian forumer who loves to brag about accuse other of bragging. This is the typical problem of Indian. They have a problem but will never admit and shamelessly accuse other of the problem and exhibit sight of a serious mental ill patient who will never admit their own problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Han Patriot

Some Indian got his *** kicked.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Kapwercs

Loafer said:


> Chinese with American Passport?


Another Chinese,/pakistani origin ashamed of his origins.
No sane person would have so much interest in a minor historical clash between India and China unless he is from one of the 3 countries.


----------



## ChineseLuver



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Loafer

Han Warrior said:


> Some Indian got his *** kicked.



The video is from Indian source. Chinese government even denied that any such incident happened to avoid embarrassment.

The video is shot from the mountain top and do you think a chinaman was hiding in the top and suddenly came out?

It was Indian policeman ITBP who came and hit the stupid Chinese.

Logic is failure in Chinese.


----------



## Figaro

Loafer said:


> There were some injuries on Indian side also but Chinese got pounded and retreated just like in 1967 and 1987 and again 2017.


There were no casualties on either side in 1987. If anything, the Indians backed down to Chinese and Western pressure. The 1967 event was basically made up or exaggerated to make Indians feel better about their crushing defeat in 62.



Loafer said:


> The video is from Indian source. Chinese government even denied that any such incident happened to avoid embarrassment.
> 
> The video is shot from the mountain top and do you think a chinaman was hiding in the top and suddenly came out?
> 
> It was Indian policeman ITBP who came and hit the stupid Chinese.
> 
> Logic is failure in Chinese.


Hahaha. Resorting to racial ad hominem attacks I see? Maybe that's why the Chinese think so lowly of you guys ... Indians lash out when they are backed in a corner because of their insecurities?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## desimorty

> There were no casualties on either side in 1987. If anything, the Indians backed down to Chinese and Western pressure. The 1967 event was basically made up or exaggerated to make Indians feel better about their crushing defeat in 62.


1987 proved to the Chinese what India can bring. But this wasn't about China. It was about Pakistan and Pakistan was scared. Western pressure wasn't the reason India backed down. There was nothing they could do before the war. No intel, no ecomic pressure-India being a closed economy. The reason why India backed down was because of dirty/ nuclear bombs of Pakistan. And 1967 is irrelvent. Its a good story but regardless of reality its another war story favoring the writer like 1962. I don't think too many Indians are insecure. Indians did not drive "super cars" painted with threats to Pakistani or Chinese embassies in protest border issues.


----------



## Figaro

jatt said:


> 1987 proved to the Chinese what India can bring. But this wasn't about China. It was about Pakistan and Pakistan was scared. Western pressure wasn't the reason India backed down. There was nothing they could do before the war. No intel, no ecomic pressure-India being a closed economy. The reason why India backed down was because of dirty/ nuclear bombs of Pakistan. And 1967 is irrelvent. Its a good story but regardless of reality its another war story favoring the writer like 1962. I don't think too many Indians are insecure. Indians did not drive "super cars" painted with threats to Pakistani or Chinese embassies in protest border issues.


What did India being? Your general wanted to attack Pakistan in 1987 but failed and instead tried to bully China. But China, with its own military buildup and international support, forced India to back down... humiliating you guys once more.



Figaro said:


> What did India being? Your general wanted to attack Pakistan in 1987 but failed and instead tried to bully China. But China, with its own military buildup and international support, forced India to back down... humiliating you guys once more.


Because the 1962 war was a well documented disaster for India while 1967 amounts to little more than Indian propaganda. If you guys kicked the Chinese arses ... then y do u still have 62' ptsd

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

*China heavy artillery and rushed to the Qinghai Tibet Plateau: domestic 155 mm gun truck first exposed




*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kapwercs

Is this the same 155mm gun which has a lot of jamming problem ?


----------



## doppelgängerr

Kapwercs said:


> Is this the same 155mm gun which has a lot of jamming problem ?


Nahien beta yeh makhan ki tarah chalay ghi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stephen Cohen

It has been TWO months since they have been sending troops and Weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## doppelgängerr

Stephen Cohen said:


> It has been TWO months since they have been sending troops and Weapons


It has been two months Indian suffering from loose motions out of fear.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Stephen Cohen said:


> It has been TWO months since they have been sending troops and Weapons



Then you have to be careful. Because the war may be bigger than you thought. Just think about it, two month of sending troops and weapons to the border? How big are the troops are there in the border right now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desimorty

> What did India being? Your general wanted to attack Pakistan in 1987 but failed and instead tried to bully China. But China, with its own military buildup and international support, forced India to back down... humiliating you guys once more.


They had 2 mobilizations at the same time with Pakistan and China. Pakistan facing a larger force of 700K with Tanks, the largest mobilization of combat forces in the world. The operation in the Indo Tibet border being a fraction of the scale on Pakistan. But I can see your a dumbass. You did not read history.


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

doppelgängerr said:


> It has been two months Indian suffering from loose motions out of fear.


Really?? Is this what you see , you local troller??
I know you gotta your job in cheerleading. 

ON TOPiC:- India has already done it long before you paper dog. 
India never attacked on any nation but it is always ready to fight for own interests even against Aliens. 
China is just mere a earth thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Really?? Is this what you see , you local troller??
> I know you gotta your job in cheerleading.
> 
> ON TOPiC:- India has already done it long before you paper dog.
> India never attacked on any nation but it is always ready to fight for own interests even against Aliens.
> China is just mere a earth thing.



LOL, are you? Let's remember these : Goa, Sikkim, Sino-Indian border war in 1962, and now Doklam. You're quite an aggressor yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Brainsucker said:


> Then you have to be careful. Because the war may be bigger than you thought. Just think about it, two month of sending troops and weapons to the border? How big are the troops are there in the border right now.
> 
> Later on when you read about the news of type 94 cross the Sunda strait, then you're know that Your peace is over. Yes, type 94 is noisy. It's 120 Db. But it can fire from 10.000 km. So even if it's noisy, it's still dangerous if outside your anti subs defend layer.



All this news about troop movement is BS ; because NOTHING is happening 
Our satellites are keeping a 24/7 watch on China

These news are just for Chinese audiences

And if China has to rely on ICBMs for getting Doklam ; then it shows how bad their
conventional forces

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Stephen Cohen said:


> All this news about troop movement is BS ; because NOTHING is happening
> Our satellites are keeping a 24/7 watch on China
> 
> These news are just for Chinese audiences
> 
> And if China has to rely on ICBMs for getting Doklam ; then it shows how bad their
> conventional forces



Are you sure?  Maybe there is some problem with your satellite. You know, made in India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ashok321

China refused to share hydro-graphic data with India, despite the MOU. As a consequences, Assam floods.

While India is "khamosh" "chup" "silent"
Does nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kapwercs

Stephen Cohen said:


> All this news about troop movement is BS ; because NOTHING is happening
> Our satellites are keeping a 24/7 watch on China
> 
> These news are just for Chinese audiences
> 
> And if China has to rely on ICBMs for getting Doklam ; then it shows how bad their
> conventional forces


U might be right but i see our army itching for a fight with the chinese.
The chinese are turning out to be bigger pussies than....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Brainsucker said:


> Are you sure?  Maybe there is some problem with your satellite. You know, made in India.



Are you sure there is NO problem with your REAL FLAG

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Kapwercs said:


> U might be right but i see our army itching for a fight with the chinese.
> The chinese are turning out to be bigger pussies than....



Yes, your army itching to fight everybody. From Goa, Sikkim, Khasmir, Sino - Indian Border, and now Doklam. You have an aggressor mentality.



Stephen Cohen said:


> Are you sure there is NO problem with your REAL FLAG



Why? I don't have any problem with my flag. Why? Do you think that an Indonesian should sided with an aggressor country like you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

Kapwercs said:


> U might be right but i see our army itching for a fight with the chinese.
> The chinese are turning out to be bigger pussies than....


Iol , itching for a fight, a random PLA soldier's kick can send indians flying, that's how you fight. Today you got more soldiers killed in Kashmir, how pathetic to be an indian soldier, no food, no clothe, and being slaughtered like pigs on daily basis everywhere.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The BrOkEn HeArT

Brainsucker said:


> LOL, are you? Let's remember these : Goa, Sikkim, Sino-Indian border war in 1962, and now Doklam. You're quite an aggressor yourself.


Not worth for a reply. You are living your life on propagandas.


----------



## beijingwalker

http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-world/article169510837.html
Good move, just do that everyday.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

The BrOkEn HeArT said:


> Not worth for a reply. You are living your life on propagandas.



You can't reply because it's true.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

*Has India Called China's Bluff Over Doklam?*

*https://www.forbes.com/sites/dougla...called-chinas-bluff-over-doklam/#4ff19ff72d35*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

Stephen Cohen said:


> *Has India Called China's Bluff Over Doklam?*
> 
> *https://www.forbes.com/sites/dougla...called-chinas-bluff-over-doklam/#4ff19ff72d35*



Too early to make any conclusion, it's not over yet, we will see which side backs off first.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

Stephen Cohen said:


> *Has India Called China's Bluff Over Doklam?*
> 
> *https://www.forbes.com/sites/dougla...called-chinas-bluff-over-doklam/#4ff19ff72d35*



It is not a news, but opinion of the writer about the current Sino-India crisis. So what important is it to be shown here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kapwercs

beijingwalker said:


> Iol , itching for a fight, a random PLA soldier's kick can send indians flying, that's how you fight. Today you got more soldiers killed in Kashmir, how pathetic to be an indian soldier, no food, no clothe, and being slaughtered like pigs on daily basis everywhere.


I am speaking from the current mood in the army , not based on media sources .
Nothing can substitute being in the middle of flying bullets. Kashmir though a low intensity conflict , is giving our soldiers a real feel of battle.
All the propoganda wont prevent china being taken down a peg or two in case of war.


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Brainsucker said:


> It is not a news, but opinion of the writer about the current Sino-India crisis. So what important is it to be shown here?



*PLA’s Threats & Tactics: Here’s What’s Really Happening at Doklam*

*https://www.thequint.com/india/2017/08/26/doklam-ground-report-of-what-pla-is-upto*


----------



## Brainsucker

Stephen Cohen said:


> *PLA’s Threats & Tactics: Here’s What’s Really Happening at Doklam*
> *https://www.thequint.com/india/2017/08/26/doklam-ground-report-of-what-pla-is-upto*



Ok, it's an Indian news. I respect their point of view about this conflict. But I also won't dismiss Chinese point of view in this matter. In this matter, India is the aggressor.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Stephen Cohen

Brainsucker said:


> In this matter, India is the aggressor.



So what can you do about it 

We told you clearly 
NO Road in Doklam and Bhutan supports us 


BTW ; please put your real flag


----------



## navtrek

beijingwalker said:


> Iol , itching for a fight, a random PLA soldier's kick can send indians flying, that's how you fight. Today you got more soldiers killed in Kashmir, how pathetic to be an indian soldier, no food, no clothe, and being slaughtered like pigs on daily basis everywhere.



yes instead its such a pleasure to be a Chinese soldier and keep playing video games, masturbating and kicking from behind like cowards.


----------



## Brainsucker

Stephen Cohen said:


> So what can you do about it
> 
> We told you clearly
> NO Road in Doklam and Bhutan supports us
> 
> 
> BTW ; please put your real flag



Why? I put my real flag, lol. Plus what make you think that your propaganda news can affect me, an Indonesian? It's clear that you're the aggressor. Want to talk in Indonesian with me? Or Javanese? Sampeyan ngertos bahasa Jawi? Opo wong Cino ngertos bahasa Jawi? Lo pikir orang negara lain membela India hanya gara-gara elu menduduki wilayah Cina? Kon mbanyol opo? 

You can't translate English or Chinese into my version of Indonesian. Because it's not a proper Indonesian, but a slang that only us, Indonesian, or people who understand Indonesian know. Google Translate won't translate it properly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Kapwercs said:


> I am speaking from the current mood in the army , not based on media sources .
> Nothing can substitute being in the middle of flying bullets. Kashmir though a low intensity conflict , is giving our soldiers a real feel of battle.
> All the propoganda wont prevent china being taken down a peg or two in case of war.


Today Chinese media still claimes that PLA can take new delhi in 2 days, so anyone can say anything now, you can hold your bold prediction until it becomes reality.



navtrek said:


> yes instead its such a pleasure to be a Chinese soldier and keep playing video games, masturbating and kicking from behind like cowards.


And at same time your soldiers are busy with searching for food and shelter and being kicked in the butt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CN_lang66

Kapwercs said:


> U might be right but i see our army itching for a fight with the chinese.
> The chinese are turning out to be bigger pussies than....



Pussies? Not when my grandpa mowed down hundreds indians in 1962 HAHAHA DIE YOU INDIAN SCUMS

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

CN_lang66 said:


> Pussies? Not when my grandpa mowed down hundreds indians in 1962 HAHAHA DIE YOU INDIAN SCUMS


Really , my great uncle was there serving as a junior officer. His men captured many new trucks deserted by Indian troops but after the war had to hand them back to India. PLA was so poor back then and those new truck were like god sent to them, but he had to follow the order of giving them back, he complained about that in private many times when he was alive, he died several years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## utraash

Stephen Cohen said:


> All this news about troop movement is BS ; because NOTHING is happening
> Our satellites are keeping a 24/7 watch on China
> 
> These news are just for Chinese audiences
> 
> *And if China has to rely on ICBMs for getting Doklam ; then it shows how bad their
> conventional forces*



Don't suggest this idea to their political masters here, you never know same can be fed later to keep the morale of their public & cheerleaders up.


----------



## Brainsucker

beijingwalker said:


> Really , my great uncle was there serving as a junior officer. His men captured many new trucks deserted by Indian troops but after the war had to hand them back to India. PLA was so poor back then and those new truck were like god sent to them, but he had to follow the order of giving them back, he complained about that in private many times when he was alive, he died several years ago.



You know, I don't think that 2 months is too long for PLA to re-capture the Doklam, because India is prepared with 50.000 soldiers there. They can't be careless. But you know, like a Chess. It still the second turn. And you don't eat your opponent's pawn at the first two turns. You are moving into a good position. So, looking at those PLA movement, I say that it still at the positioning phase for PLA (and maybe India).

But even without a fire contact, India has suffer with casualty. They lost 70 Civilians in Assam just because China didn't give them a free data. It's not Chinese fault. It's Indian fault that kill their own people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharky

Ah the chinese... need new 152mm guns.. need new mbt... need new mlrs... to recapture a barren land And how does India respond.. throw the stones at dogs and dogs start crying.


----------



## Brainsucker

Sharky said:


> Ah the chinese... need new 152mm guns.. need new mbt... need new mlrs... to recapture a barren land And how does India respond.. throw the stones at dogs and dogs start crying.



Try it with a trained Police dog, and it will bite you mercilessly. Or if not, throw that stone to a group of dobberman, and look it, if they chase and kill you or they start crying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sharky

Brainsucker said:


> Try it with a trained Police dog, and it will bite you mercilessly. Or if not, throw that stone to a group of dobberman, and look it, if they chase and kill you or they start crying.


Good thing we are dealing with a pug then. Eh.


----------



## navtrek

beijingwalker said:


> Today Chinese media still claimes that PLA can take new delhi in 2 days, so anyone can say anything now, you can hold your bold prediction until it becomes reality.
> 
> 
> And at same time your soldiers are busy with searching for food and shelter and being kicked in the butt.



yes at-least they are not busy masturbating and playing games.


----------



## beijingwalker

LOGICAL BOSSS said:


> Because we don't eat street dogs


yes, cannibalism is not good.



navtrek said:


> yes at-least they are not busy masturbating and playing games.


You don't , really, lol, what if today you get unlucky and can't find a girl to rape.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Brainsucker

beijingwalker said:


> You don't , really, lol, what if today you get unlucky and can't find a girl to rape.



What are you talking about, he mentioned before that there are many street dogs in their city.
he's luckier than you. You have to use your hand, while he has another... alternative.


----------



## Daniel808

*China's Air Force Xian Y-20 Strategic Airlifter Loading Cargo to be Sent to Tibet Front 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Brainsucker

Daniel808 said:


> *China's Air Force Xian Y-20 Strategic Airlifter Loading Cargo to be Sent to Tibet Front
> *
> 
> View attachment 420984
> 
> View attachment 420985
> 
> View attachment 420986



Yes, it's like in a chess game. You don't eat the opponent's pawn at the beginning of the game. You positioned your pawns to gain advantage first. 

to @Deino : Sorry Deino, I got careless here, and eaten a troll bait. Thank you for forgiving my bad behavior in this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Brainsucker said:


> ...
> 
> to @Deino : Sorry Deino, I got careless here, and eaten a troll bait. Thank you for forgiving my bad behavior in this thread.




Never mind but I recently have the feelings some get a bit overanxious or quite nervous with each and every news in this regard.

Deino

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kapwercs

Deino said:


> Never mind but I recently have the feelings some get a bit overanxious or quite nervous with each and every news in this regard.
> 
> Deino


Do u also get the feeling that you chinese are trying too hard and are frustrated with failure of your propaganda ?


----------



## Brainsucker

Deino said:


> Never mind but I recently have the feelings some get a bit overanxious or quite nervous with each and every news in this regard.
> 
> Deino



To be honest, I prefer to discuss about the army movement of both countries rather than insult Indian posters. This is like a chess. For now, we know that Indian's 40 pawn is positioned at Doklam. There is a rook of 50.000 soldiers protecting them from behind.

At the same time, the send a corp to Sikkim, and challenge China with building road around the border.

China positioned themselves near this Indian pawn with several Machinegun nest. They tried to kick Indian off the land previously, but failed. They also move inside the Indian border some time ago with a pawn at the road to New Delhi. They were there at two hours. There was also an incident of Chinese soldier kick Indian one (I don't know where. In Sikkim? Doklam? Aruchanal Pradesh? At the west? or inside China region? Where?) and a locking incident between a group of J-10A against Indian SU-30 MKI.

Now, what is Chinese next move? We see troops, weapons, and logistics have been move to Tibet area in large quantity. A convoy move at a dessert road (someone said that it was at the west end area), and I'm sure a large troop has been sent into the immediate area near Doklam.

So what do you think, @Deino ? @Figaro ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## faithfulguy

Brainsucker said:


> Yes, it's like in a chess game. You don't eat the opponent's pawn at the beginning of the game. You positioned your pawns to gain advantage first.
> 
> to @Deino : Sorry Deino, I got careless here, and eaten a troll bait. Thank you for forgiving my bad behavior in this thread.



By your analogy, India itself is a pawn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Loafer said:


> The video is from Indian source. Chinese government even denied that any such incident happened to avoid embarrassment.
> 
> The video is shot from the mountain top and do you think a chinaman was hiding in the top and suddenly came out?
> 
> It was Indian policeman ITBP who came and hit the stupid Chinese.
> 
> Logic is failure in Chinese.


Sure sure, you don't seem to know the standard homeless rapper attire of the Indian army? Want me to refresh you?





See the homeless slumdog tunic hat? Only Indian soldiers wear that, Chinese are quite tuned to cold weather and we don't need thick jackets during summer like you Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

Kapwercs said:


> Do u also get the feeling that you chinese are trying too hard and are frustrated with failure of your propaganda ?


Or how you guys are trying too hard to put down the Chinese and fail every time . Someone told me Indian trolls operate just like a pack of Piranhas. Too bad the Chinese fish is too big! 



faithfulguy said:


> By your analogy, India itself is a pawn


A pawn to whom? The United States? Russia?



Brainsucker said:


> To be honest, I prefer to discuss about the army movement of both countries rather than insult Indian posters. This is like a chess. For now, we know that Indian's 40 pawn is positioned at Doklam. There is a rook of 50.000 soldiers protecting them from behind.
> 
> At the same time, the send a corp to Sikkim, and challenge China with building road around the border.
> 
> China positioned themselves near this Indian pawn with several Machinegun nest. They tried to kick Indian off the land previously, but failed. They also move inside the Indian border some time ago with a pawn at the road to New Delhi. They were there at two hours. There was also an incident of Chinese soldier kick Indian one (I don't know where. In Sikkim? Doklam? Aruchanal Pradesh? At the west? or inside China region? Where?) and a locking incident between a group of J-10A against Indian SU-30 MKI.
> 
> Now, what is Chinese next move? We see troops, weapons, and logistics have been move to Tibet area in large quantity. A convoy move at a dessert road (someone said that it was at the west end area), and I'm sure a large troop has been sent into the immediate area near Doklam.
> 
> So what do you think, @Deino ? @Figaro ?


*They were there at two hours. There was also an incident of Chinese soldier kick Indian one (I don't know where.*
Near Pangong lake in disputed Arunachal Pradesh (or South Tibet I believe). 
*They tried to kick Indian off the land previously, but failed.*
They never tried to kick the Indians out; if they did, we would be seeing dozens of dead Indian soldiers machine-gunned by a Chinese patrol. 
*locking incident between a group of J-10A against Indian SU-30 MKI.*
haven't heard about that yet ...
*Now, what is Chinese next move?*
The next move is for China to send forces near the disputed area and wait the Indians out. If they're too stubborn to move, Mother Nature will have the last laugh. And if that doesn't work, China will probably use force to drive out the Indians. BTW, the large convoy wasn't near Doklam at all, it was close to Karakorum.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Beast said:


> Let me tell you, the real faker are Indians. They brag and talk about unrealistic goal just for the sake of boasting. And those who brag are not small fries but prime minister, president and top scientist. Dont believe me?
> 
> See the link and article.
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/mumbai/Shanghai-Soon/articleshow/885545.cms
> 
> First PM Singh brag about how Mumbai will overtake Shanghai in five years times and failed miserably and sack afterward.
> 
> http://economictimes.indiatimes.com...kalam/articleshow/3005067.cms?intenttarget=no
> 
> Then we all know the famous speech by President of India. Talk so shamelessly and we all know the result that India is no where of superpower in 2012
> 
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...upercomputer-by-2017/articleshow/19450713.cms
> 
> Brainless Indian bragging about making a exascale 132.8 supercomputer in 2017. Anybody with abit of computer knowledge knows this is BS becos the world fastest supercomputer in 2016 is not even 1 exascale and yet we have somebody like Indian bragging about building 132.8 exascale supercomputer in 2017.
> 
> Finally, we have shameless Indian forumer who loves to brag about accuse other of bragging. This is the typical problem of Indian. They have a problem but will never admit and shamelessly accuse other of the problem and exhibit sight of a serious mental ill patient who will never admit their own problem.



He's only the tip of the iceberg my friend. There are a lot more racist and stupid trolls than him ...


----------



## Brainsucker

Figaro said:


> Or how you guys are trying too hard to put down the Chinese and fail every time . Someone told me Indian trolls operate just like a pack of Piranhas. Too bad the Chinese fish is too big!
> 
> 
> A pawn to whom? The United States? Russia?
> 
> 
> *They were there at two hours. There was also an incident of Chinese soldier kick Indian one (I don't know where.*
> Near Pangong lake in disputed Arunachal Pradesh (or South Tibet I believe).
> *They tried to kick Indian off the land previously, but failed.*
> They never tried to kick the Indians out; if they did, we would be seeing dozens of dead Indian soldiers machine-gunned by a Chinese patrol.
> *locking incident between a group of J-10A against Indian SU-30 MKI.*
> haven't heard about that yet ...
> *Now, what is Chinese next move?*
> The next move is for China to send forces near the disputed area and wait the Indians out. If they're too stubborn to move, Mother Nature will have the last laugh. And if that doesn't work, China will probably use force to drive out the Indians. BTW, the large convoy wasn't near Doklam at all, it was close to Karakorum.



So basically, China has already has inside Arunachal Pradesh, the disputed area between two countries. This is interesting. They don't bite Indian's trap in Doklam, but moving in into the disputed area. Siege Wei to release Zhou? Or use this opportunity to gain more land from India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Brainsucker said:


> So basically, China has already has inside Arunachal Pradesh, the disputed area between two countries. This is interesting. They don't bite Indian's trap in Doklam, but moving in into the disputed area. Siege Wei to release Zhou? Or use this opportunity to gain more land from India?


China is not "already" inside Arunachal Pradesh. If anything, India is inside the Tibet (and thus on Chinese territory). Just because China hasn't taken action does not mean that they won't. If anything, India's mousetrap will backfire spectacularly on itself when it realizes China is not joking around. China is going for a flanking maneuver on both ends; it's going to apply pressure on India in Aksai China and Arunachal Pradesh simultaneously. Sooner or later, India will crack ... probably without force.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dungeness

Figaro said:


> China is not "already" inside Arunachal Pradesh. If anything, India is inside the Tibet (and thus on Chinese territory). Just because China hasn't taken action does not mean that they won't. If anything, India's mousetrap will backfire spectacularly on itself when it realizes China is not joking around. China is going for a flanking maneuver on both ends; it's going to apply pressure on India in Aksai China and Arunachal Pradesh simultaneously. Sooner or later, India will crack ... probably without force.




It is funny that there is literally no Indian in this forum who can see through a typical a strategic deceiving at which China is a Master. Everyone of them is in such a happy mood to celebrate their "victory" over a strewman-argument, and taunt Chinese for no balls. They have been contemplating a revenge for the last 55 years, and you thought they could be lot of smarter by now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

Han Warrior said:


> Sure sure, you don't seem to know the standard homeless rapper attire of the Indian army? Want me to refresh you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See the homeless slumdog tunic hat? Only Indian soldiers wear that, Chinese are quite tuned to cold weather and we don't need thick jackets during summer like you Indians.


Chill, it's just a beanie. Quite a couple armed forces wear it actually; they're comfortable and light. Protects quite well against the cold


----------



## Jlaw

Daniel808 said:


> *China's Air Force Xian Y-20 Strategic Airlifter Loading Cargo to be Sent to Tibet Front
> *
> 
> View attachment 420984
> 
> View attachment 420985
> 
> View attachment 420986


This tells me it's not just a border skirmish... going deep into subcontinent until 25 km from New Delhi the original loc

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

Jlaw said:


> This tells me it's not just a border skirmish... going deep into subcontinent until 25 km from New Delhi the original loc


No way PLA is gonna advance to New Delhi. India will launch countless Banzai charges once their armor is destroyed; basically a repeat of the Pacific war. 


Jlaw said:


> This tells me it's not just a border skirmish... going deep into subcontinent until 25 km from New Delhi the original loc


PLA is not going to invade India. India will resort to countless banzai charges once their armor is destroyed. What would happen if 1000 Indians ambush a single Chinese tank?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

Figaro said:


> No way PLA is gonna advance to New Delhi. India will launch countless Banzai charges once their armor is destroyed; basically a repeat of the Pacific war.
> 
> PLA is not going to invade India. India will resort to countless banzai charges once their armor is destroyed. What would happen if 1000 Indians ambush a single Chinese tank?


Well war is expensive. There has to be profit or solve border issues once and for all. China will at least regain south tibet stolen from India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Figaro

Jlaw said:


> Well war is expensive. There has to be profit or solve border issues once and for all. China will at least regain south tibet stolen from India.


Yeah. But millions of Indians are going to die along with thousands of Chinese. South Tibet will most likely be completely destroyed in the war


----------



## faithfulguy

Figaro said:


> Or how you guys are trying too hard to put down the Chinese and fail every time . Someone told me Indian trolls operate just like a pack of Piranhas. Too bad the Chinese fish is too big!
> 
> 
> A pawn to whom? The United States? Russia?




India is always a willing pawn to any white Indo European country. India view itself as a country not as racially pure as white Europeans because of its constant mixing in the past with none Aryans Dravidian. As a result it really only wants to be the house butler to white Aryan people. They actually are willing to assume an inferior role. Sad. 

But at the same time, they look down at East Asian, Dravidians and Africans as untouchables tribals in their caste system. India conducts its foreign policy through the lense of caste system.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

faithfulguy said:


> India is always a willing pawn to any white Indo European country. India view itself as a country not as racially pure as white Europeans because of its constant mixing in the past with none Aryans Dravidian. As a result it really only wants to be the house butler to white Aryan people. They actually are willing to assume an inferior role. Sad.
> 
> But at the same time, they look down at East Asian, Dravidians and Africans as untouchables tribals in their caste system. India conducts its foreign policy through the lense of caste system.


Many northern Indians believe they are Aryan because Alexander conquered them 2000 years ago. But truth be told, Indians are genetically closer to Africans than to Caucasians (White). I always say they're wannabe Aryans who look down on themselves racially.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

faithfulguy said:


> India is always a willing pawn to any white Indo European country. India view itself as a country not as racially pure as white Europeans because of its constant mixing in the past with none Aryans Dravidian. As a result it really only wants to be the house butler to white Aryan people. They actually are willing to assume an inferior role. Sad.
> 
> But at the same time, they look down at East Asian, Dravidians and Africans as untouchables tribals in their caste system. India conducts its foreign policy through the lense of caste system.



Well said. That is why they are cool with hundred years of British Colonization, but they can't take one month beating in the hand of Chinese very well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## faithfulguy

Dungeness said:


> Well said. That is why they are cool with hundred years of British Colonization, but they can't take one month beating in the hand of Chinese very well.



Yap. They treat a loss to China as if Dalits suddenly beat the Brahmins in a war. A deviation from their caste order.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dungeness

faithfulguy said:


> Yap. They treat a loss to China as if Dalits suddenly beat the Brahmins in a war. A deviation from their caste order.




It is time for Indians to drop this unfounded sense of "superiority" derived from serving colonial master for hundreds of years. Chinese have proved time and time again, they can beat you in any area, from GDP to Olympics, from PISA to Tank Biathlon. The outcome of 1962 is nothing but inevitable, so is the outcome of next conflict.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## terranMarine

Things are heating up and shall escalate to the point of weaponized engagement and we shall give India another black eye if we have to.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kapwercs

What should India's targets be Incase armed conflict breaks out ?
At start of hostilities, India should absorb the attack ,as the chinese capabilities are not clear.
Militarily ,
Once the chinese attack has been thwarted, Aksai chin and Tibet should be in our radar.
Try and gain as much territory as possible in both the above places.
Send a non nuclear payload to Shanghai or Peking , just to send a message to the commies.
I feel both the above aims are realizable.

Diplomatically ,
Good chance to give one china Policy a kick.
Immediately renounce the one china Policy and recognize Tibet, Taiwan and Hong Kong as independent nations.
Even if a minor armed conflict takes place , this diplomatic action should be taken.


----------



## SingaporeGuy

Kapwercs said:


> What should India's targets be Incase armed conflict breaks out ?
> At start of hostilities, India should absorb the attack ,as the chinese capabilities are not clear.
> Militarily ,
> Once the chinese attack has been thwarted, Aksai chin and Tibet should be in our radar.
> Try and gain as much territory as possible in both the above places.
> Send a non nuclear payload to Shanghai or Peking , just to send a message to the commies.
> I feel both the above aims are realizable.
> 
> Diplomatically ,
> Good chance to give one china Policy a kick.
> Immediately renounce the one china Policy and recognize Tibet, Taiwan and Hong Kong as independent nations.
> Even if a minor armed conflict takes place , this diplomatic action should be taken.



of course india wants to do all that but india does not have much power diplomatically.

india is not a major UN member not a G7 member, neither a BRICS/AIIB/SCO/NSG key member like China...

China is a key member of the following organisations


African Development Bank Group (AfDB) (nonregional member)
African Union/United Nations Hybrid operation in Darfur (UNAMID)
Arctic Council (observer)
Asian Development Bank (ADB)
Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC)
Asia-Pacific Telecommunity (APT)
Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) (dialogue partner)
Association of Southeast Asian Nations Regional Forum (ARF)
Bank for International Settlements (BIS)
Caribbean Development Bank (CDB)
Central American Integration System (SICA) (observer)
East Asia Summit (EAS)
Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO)
Group of 24 (G24) (observer)
Group of 77 (G77)
Group of Twenty Finance Ministers and Central Bank Governors (G20)
Inter-American Development Bank (IADB)
International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA)
International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBRD)
International Chamber of Commerce (ICC)
International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO)
International Criminal Police Organization (Interpol)
International Development Association (IDA)
International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies (IFRCS)
International Finance Corporation (IFC)
International Fund for Agricultural Development (IFAD)
International Hydrographic Organization (IHO)
International Labour Organization (ILO)
International Maritime Organization (IMO)
International Mobile Satellite Organization (IMSO)
International Monetary Fund (IMF)
International Olympic Committee (IOC)
International Organization for Migration (IOM) (observer)
International Organization for Standardization (ISO)
International Red Cross and Red Crescent Movement (ICRM)
International Telecommunication Union (ITU)
International Telecommunications Satellite Organization (ITSO)

Inter-Parliamentary Union (IPU)
Latin American Integration Association (LAIA) (observer)
Multilateral Investment Guarantee Agency (MIGA)
Nonaligned Movement (NAM) (observer)
Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG)
Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW)
Organization of American States (OAS) (observer)
Pacific Islands Forum (PIF) (partner)
Permanent Court of Arbitration (PCA)
Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO)
South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC) (observer)
United Nations (UN)
United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD)
United Nations Educational, Scientific, and Cultural Organization (UNESCO)
United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR)
United Nations Industrial Development Organization (UNIDO)
United Nations Institute for Training and Research (UNITAR)
United Nations Integrated Mission in Timor-Leste (UNMIT)
United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL)
United Nations Mission for the Referendum in Western Sahara (MINURSO)
United Nations Mission in Liberia (UNMIL)
United Nations Mission in the Sudan (UNMIS)
United Nations Operation in Cote d'Ivoire (UNOCI)
United Nations Organization Mission in the Democratic Republic of the Congo (MONUC)
United Nations Security Council (permanent member, since 1971)
United Nations Truce Supervision Organization (UNTSO)
Universal Postal Union (UPU)
World Customs Organization (WCO)
World Federation of Trade Unions (WFTU)
World Health Organization (WHO)
World Intellectual Property Organization (WIPO)
World Meteorological Organization (WMO)
World Tourism Organization (UNWTO)
World Trade Organization (WTO)
Zangger Committee (ZC)
of course, diplomatically india cannot retaliate, much less militarily.

@proud_indian @fsayed @Alphacharlie
@SorryNotSorry @Star Wars
@#hydra#
@navtrek @doe33

@gslv mk3 @Stephen Cohen
@SOUTHie
@AUSTERLITZ
@Jackdaws @Gurjot.S
@MandarK
@hellfire @nair @Majet Raha
@Chellam
@Navin A @MULUBJA
@AnnoyingOrange @Dem!god
@Rollno21 @wiseone2 @third eye @Guynextdoor2

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Brainsucker

SingaporeGuy said:


> of course india wants to do all that but india does not have much power diplomatically.
> 
> india is not a major UN member not a G7 member, neither a BRICS/AIIB/SCO/NSG key member like China...
> 
> China is a key member of the following organisations
> 
> 
> African Development Bank Group (AfDB) (nonregional member)
> African Union/United Nations Hybrid operation in Darfur (UNAMID)
> Arctic Council (observer)
> Asian Development Bank (ADB)
> Asia-Pacific Economic Cooperation (APEC)
> Asia-Pacific Telecommunity (APT)
> Association of Southeast Asian Nations (ASEAN) (dialogue partner)
> Association of Southeast Asian Nations Regional Forum (ARF)
> Bank for International Settlements (BIS)
> Caribbean Development Bank (CDB)
> Central American Integration System (SICA) (observer)
> East Asia Summit (EAS)
> Food and Agriculture Organization (FAO)
> Group of 24 (G24) (observer)
> Group of 77 (G77)
> Group of Twenty Finance Ministers and Central Bank Governors (G20)
> Inter-American Development Bank (IADB)
> International Atomic Energy Agency (IAEA)
> International Bank for Reconstruction and Development (IBRD)
> International Chamber of Commerce (ICC)
> International Civil Aviation Organization (ICAO)
> International Criminal Police Organization (Interpol)
> International Development Association (IDA)
> International Federation of Red Cross and Red Crescent Societies (IFRCS)
> International Finance Corporation (IFC)
> International Fund for Agricultural Development (IFAD)
> International Hydrographic Organization (IHO)
> International Labour Organization (ILO)
> International Maritime Organization (IMO)
> International Mobile Satellite Organization (IMSO)
> International Monetary Fund (IMF)
> International Olympic Committee (IOC)
> International Organization for Migration (IOM) (observer)
> International Organization for Standardization (ISO)
> International Red Cross and Red Crescent Movement (ICRM)
> International Telecommunication Union (ITU)
> International Telecommunications Satellite Organization (ITSO)
> 
> Inter-Parliamentary Union (IPU)
> Latin American Integration Association (LAIA) (observer)
> Multilateral Investment Guarantee Agency (MIGA)
> Nonaligned Movement (NAM) (observer)
> Nuclear Suppliers Group (NSG)
> Organization for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons (OPCW)
> Organization of American States (OAS) (observer)
> Pacific Islands Forum (PIF) (partner)
> Permanent Court of Arbitration (PCA)
> Shanghai Cooperation Organization (SCO)
> South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC) (observer)
> United Nations (UN)
> United Nations Conference on Trade and Development (UNCTAD)
> United Nations Educational, Scientific, and Cultural Organization (UNESCO)
> United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR)
> United Nations Industrial Development Organization (UNIDO)
> United Nations Institute for Training and Research (UNITAR)
> United Nations Integrated Mission in Timor-Leste (UNMIT)
> United Nations Interim Force in Lebanon (UNIFIL)
> United Nations Mission for the Referendum in Western Sahara (MINURSO)
> United Nations Mission in Liberia (UNMIL)
> United Nations Mission in the Sudan (UNMIS)
> United Nations Operation in Cote d'Ivoire (UNOCI)
> United Nations Organization Mission in the Democratic Republic of the Congo (MONUC)
> United Nations Security Council (permanent member, since 1971)
> United Nations Truce Supervision Organization (UNTSO)
> Universal Postal Union (UPU)
> World Customs Organization (WCO)
> World Federation of Trade Unions (WFTU)
> World Health Organization (WHO)
> World Intellectual Property Organization (WIPO)
> World Meteorological Organization (WMO)
> World Tourism Organization (UNWTO)
> World Trade Organization (WTO)
> Zangger Committee (ZC)
> of course, diplomatically india cannot retaliate, much less militarily.
> 
> @proud_indian @fsayed @Alphacharlie
> @SorryNotSorry @Star Wars
> @#hydra#
> @navtrek @doe33
> 
> @gslv mk3 @Stephen Cohen
> @SOUTHie
> @AUSTERLITZ
> @Jackdaws @Gurjot.S
> @MandarK
> @hellfire @nair @Majet Raha
> @Chellam
> @Navin A @MULUBJA
> @AnnoyingOrange @Dem!god
> @Rollno21 @wiseone2 @third eye @Guynextdoor2



Duh, why you call those Indians here???? This is CDF section, not East Asia Section!


----------



## SingaporeGuy

Brainsucker said:


> Duh, why you call those Indian here????



need to reduce their ego and bring a little child back to reality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Brainsucker

SingaporeGuy said:


> need to reduce their ego and bring a little child back to reality.



But you just make this relatively peaceful sub-forum section into a battlefield


----------



## SingaporeGuy

Brainsucker said:


> But you just make this relatively peaceful sub-forum section into a battlefield



there is no battlefield.

India Armed Forces supporters are like supporters for Liverpool.
eventually the 5 stages of grief will hit them once they realise that they are supporting a lost cause.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Brainsucker

SingaporeGuy said:


> there is no battlefield.
> 
> India Armed Forces supporters are like supporters for Liverpool.
> eventually the 5 stages of grief will hit them once they realise that they are supporting a lost cause.



LOL. Hey, I'm Liverpool Supporters!!!!


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

Han Warrior said:


> Some Indian got his *** kicked.



That was a ( BIG & TALL Indian GURKHA / SIKH SUPER ) soldiers that suffered a tremendous Side Kick blow from a Slender / Skinny PLA soldier. The poor bastard americese ( slave Gurkha / Sikh ) must have gotten deep broken cracked ribs.  

This is such a humiliating insult to the so-called world famous ( Super STRONG, BIG & TALL Indian GURKHA / SIKH ELITE ) soldier. 

Btw, does anyone notice that this bastard coward Gurkha / Sikh Elite Indian soldier was holding a Big Stone, and he was aiming to throw the stone to other PLA soldiers, before he got that Awesome Side Kick from a Slight and Skinny PLA soldier. So much INSULT for the Indian Super Macho image of Gurkha / Sikh soldier.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ZeEa5KPul

SingaporeGuy said:


> eventually the 5 stages of grief will hit them once they realise that they are supporting a lost cause.


That'll never happen. They're forever stuck in delusion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Figaro said:


> Chill, it's just a beanie. Quite a couple armed forces wear it actually; they're comfortable and light. Protects quite well against the cold


LOL, beanies are normally associated with homeless people in the states. Just a joke bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> That was a ( BIG & TALL Indian GURKHA / SIKH SUPER ) soldiers that suffered a tremendous Side Kick blow from a Slender / Skinny PLA soldier. The poor bastard americese ( slave Gurkha / Sikh ) must have gotten deep broken cracked ribs.
> 
> This is such a humiliating insult to the so-called world famous ( Super STRONG, BIG & TALL Indian GURKHA / SIKH ELITE ) soldier.
> 
> Btw, does anyone notice that this bastard coward Gurkha / Sikh Elite Indian soldier was holding a Big Stone, and he was aiming to throw the stone to other PLA soldiers, before he got that Awesome Side Kick from a Slight and Skinny PLA soldier. So much INSULT for the Indian Super Macho image of Gurkha / Sikh soldier.


Why are Sikhs so large? Most Indians are shorter than Chinese but Sikhs are huge ... weird.



Han Warrior said:


> LOL, beanies are normally associated with homeless people in the states. Just a joke bro.


What I mean is if you look at Russian or British special ops, they also wear beanies.


----------



## Dungeness

Figaro said:


> Why are Sikhs so large? Most Indians are shorter than Chinese but Sikhs are huge ... weird.



On average, Sikhs are not any taller than Chinese in northern China. Those Sikh soldiers look "big", because they are much older than their Chinese counterpart. People tend to look "bigger" in their 40's than in their 20's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Ideal time for Sikh / Kashmiri movements to turn up the heat on India

Many of the Sikh people in India want to get out of India , the few folks in army are just a exception most Sikh people are tired of living in India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Figaro

Kapwercs said:


> What should India's targets be Incase armed conflict breaks out ?
> At start of hostilities, India should absorb the attack ,as the chinese capabilities are not clear.
> Militarily ,
> Once the chinese attack has been thwarted, Aksai chin and Tibet should be in our radar.
> Try and gain as much territory as possible in both the above places.
> Send a non nuclear payload to Shanghai or Peking , just to send a message to the commies.
> I feel both the above aims are realizable.
> 
> Diplomatically ,
> Good chance to give one china Policy a kick.
> Immediately renounce the one china Policy and recognize Tibet, Taiwan and Hong Kong as independent nations.
> Even if a minor armed conflict takes place , this diplomatic action should be taken.


India doing those stuff


Kapwercs said:


> What should India's targets be Incase armed conflict breaks out ?
> At start of hostilities, India should absorb the attack ,as the chinese capabilities are not clear.
> Militarily ,
> Once the chinese attack has been thwarted, Aksai chin and Tibet should be in our radar.
> Try and gain as much territory as possible in both the above places.
> Send a non nuclear payload to Shanghai or Peking , just to send a message to the commies.
> I feel both the above aims are realizable.
> 
> Diplomatically ,
> Good chance to give one china Policy a kick.
> Immediately renounce the one china Policy and recognize Tibet, Taiwan and Hong Kong as independent nations.
> Even if a minor armed conflict takes place , this diplomatic action should be taken.


Sure Aksai Chin and Tibet are in your radar, but New Delhi and virtually all cities in northern India are under Chinese surveillance. You guys can try to invade Tibet ... but if China cuts off the Siliguri corridor, its game over for the Indian state. So please tread more carefully with your statements.


----------



## Dungeness

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> Ideal time for Sikh / Kashmiri movements to turn up the heat on India
> 
> Many of the Sikh people in India want to get out of India , the few folks in army are just a exception most Sikh people are tired of living in India




So are Nagas.


----------



## wiseone2

Figaro said:


> India doing those stuff
> 
> Sure Aksai Chin and Tibet are in your radar, but New Delhi and virtually all cities in northern India are under Chinese surveillance. You guys can try to invade Tibet ... but if China cuts off the Siliguri corridor, its game over for the Indian state. So please tread more carefully with your statements.



siliiguri corridor is in the plains. you need good luck to hold on to it. 
you will be subject to Indian heavy armored attacks.


----------



## rustom

Dungeness said:


> So are Nagas.


China will break up like USSR if it goes to war with India. Very realistic probability considering China's political structure is very brittle.


----------



## Figaro

rustom said:


> China will break up like USSR if it goes to war with India. Very realistic probability considering China's political structure is very brittle.


Good one. China kicked your arse in 1962 and it will again in 2017. Hell, I think the capture of New Delhi is also in the cards for the PLA.



wiseone2 said:


> siliiguri corridor is in the plains. you need good luck to hold on to it.
> you will be subject to Indian heavy armored attacks.


There is one single extremely narrow and rugged road leading to Siliguri corridor. If India decides to send an armored convoy towards it, they'll be massacred.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

rustom said:


> China will break up like USSR if it goes to war with India. Very realistic probability considering China's political structure is very brittle.



Are you sure? I'm sure that India will break up first like USSR if they goes to war against China. Your country is more chaotic than China. Maoist rebellion, those rapist guru violent followers, unbearable poverty, etc. You should put mirror on yourself before talking about a country that more stable politically than yours.

Plus, 

Do you think that your occupation in Doklam doesn't spark the nationalistic sense in Chinese Citizens? Even if they dislike the government, but having a foreign invader at their door step will only move their attention and hatred to India. If they are angry to the government, it just because Chinese Government hesitate to go war against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rustom

Figaro said:


> Good one. China kicked your arse in 1962 and it will again in 2017. Hell, I think the capture of New Delhi is also in the cards for the PLA.
> 
> 
> There is one single extremely narrow and rugged road leading to Siliguri corridor. If India decides to send an armored convoy towards it, they'll be massacred.


Hey fan boy, you cannot capture Delhi . Definitely not with sissy PLA army.



Brainsucker said:


> Are you sure? I'm sure that India will break up first like USSR if they goes to war against China. Your country is more chaotic than China. Maoist rebellion, those rapist guru violent followers, unbearable poverty, etc. You should put mirror on yourself before talking about a country that more stable politically than yours.
> 
> Plus,
> 
> Do you think that your occupation in Doklam doesn't spark the nationalistic sense in Chinese Citizens? Even if they dislike the government, but having a foreign invader at their door step will only move their attention and hatred to India. If they are angry to the government, it just because Chinese Government hesitate to go war against India.


Thanks for your incoherent reply . Doklam is not chinese territory , that's the problem.


----------



## Figaro

rustom said:


> Hey fan boy, you cannot capture Delhi . Definitely not with sissy PLA army.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your incoherent reply . Doklam is not chinese territory , that's the problem.


Even in 1962, your generals were so afraid of the PLA that they began moving government offices out of Delhi. That was in 1962 when the Indian army had a slight advantage over China. Fast forward to 2017, you'll see a capture of Delhi wouldn't be so far-fetched

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rustom

Figaro said:


> Even in 1962, your generals were so afraid of the PLA that they began moving government offices out of Delhi. That was in 1962 when the Indian army had a slight advantage over China. Fast forward to 2017, you'll see a capture of Delhi wouldn't be so far-fetched


You didn't win 62 , PLA logistics collapsed and they had to retreat from captured territory for the fear of getting slaughtered by Indians in retaliation and CPC made good of commy propoganda to this day of winning a war, which even many Indians believe . Any student of military will understand what I wrote here, but it's too much to expect Chinese 50 center army swamping this forum to understand.


----------



## Figaro

rustom said:


> You didn't win 62 , PLA logistics collapsed and they had to retreat from captured territory for the fear of getting slaughtered by Indians in retaliation and CPC made good of commy propoganda to this day of winning a war, which even many Indians believe . Any student of military will understand what I wrote here, but it's too much to expect Chinese 50 center army swamping this forum to understand.


Rustom, the PLA logistics got thinned out only because they it advanced so far into India , much further than Chinese general expected. The 1962 war is not mentioned much in Chinese media. On the contrary, Indian media harp over their defeat and need to take revenge almost every single day. Every single Times of India article I read bears a mention to India's "crushing defeat" during the war. And you call yourself a student of military without even acknowledging the massive Indian defeat  ... you learn from your mistakes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rustom

Figaro said:


> Rustom, the *PLA logistics got thinned out *only because they it advanced so far into India , much further than Chinese general expected. The 1962 war is not mentioned much in Chinese media. On the contrary, Indian media harp over their defeat and need to take revenge almost every single day. Every single Times of India article I read bears a mention to India's "crushing defeat" during the war. And you call yourself a student of military without even acknowledging the massive Indian defeat  ... you learn from your mistakes


There you have answered what I said. In military terms it's a defeat. Yes PLA won propaganda war successfully that likes of times of India accept it as crushing defeat.

And no India didn't loose that border skirmish but yes there was temporary set back . If you want know what's winning the war about then as latest as 71 you should study, where political objectives were met.


----------



## Figaro

rustom said:


> There you have answered what I said. In military terms it's a defeat. Yes PLA won propaganda war successfully that likes of times of India accept it as crushing defeat.


The irony is that INDIAN PROPAGANDA says China won the war and that India needs to avenge its disastrous loss ... so much for your "propaganda" war

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rustom

Figaro said:


> The irony is that INDIAN PROPAGANDA says China won the war and that India needs to avenge its disastrous loss ... so much for your "propaganda" war


We do have stupid media in India that's independent and sensationalism leads to writing nonsense at times. But your government controlled media is even more juvenile that it can beat our stupid media hands down on writing crap


----------



## Figaro

rustom said:


> We do have stupid media in India that's independent and sensationalism leads to writing nonsense at times. But your government controlled media is even more juvenile that it can beat our stupid media hands down on writing crap


You just proved my point ..... well done


----------



## Areesh

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902068621761028096

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AMG_12

Indian Media has already proclaimed it as Indian victory. Their propaganda/feel good game is strong.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Resident Evil

China has bend the knee and accepted the Indian demand of not constructing road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Star Wars

Meh....they have always patrolled Dhoklam. This is nothing new. No roads will be constructed and and both armies will pull back. Chinese being desperate here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Areesh

Kinetic said:


> This is pure slavery.



Check this bharati lalloo ram 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902075129953484800


Game.Invade said:


> Indian Media has already proclaimed it as Indian victory. Their propaganda/feel good game is strong.



China would exercise its sovereignty like before. Road construction to start soon.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902075129953484800
Jeet bhai jeet gayi bharati mata jeet gayi

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Areesh

Kinetic said:


> *Slave, can't you read thats said by the same idiot, Chinese FM! Don't take your master's word like bible! *



Chutye I would always take words of Chinese foreign ministry over your government and your army that are still to provide even a single proof of that so called surgical strike they did last year. 

Those losers didn't share anything with their gullible nation even.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## nair

I love these threads.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*Doklam standoff: India, China agree to disengage troops after talks, says MEA*
*China, which accused India of preventing its soldiers from building a road, had taken an aggressive stand and even warned of a war. Bhutan and India maintain that Doklam, or Donglang as the Chinese call it, is a Bhutanese territory.*

INDIA Updated: Aug 28, 2017 14:00 IST





India and China have agreed to an “expeditious disengagement” of their troops who have been locked in a two-months-long face-off along the disputed Doklam region bordering Bhutan and China, the foreign ministry in New Delhi announced on Monday.

“In recent weeks, India and China maintained diplomatic communication in respect of incident at Doklam... we were able to express our views and convey our concerns and interests. On this basis, expeditious disengagement of border personnel at the face-off site at Doklam has been agreed to and is on-going,” the ministry of external affairs said in a short statement, without giving any details of the disengagement.

Within the hour, Chinese foreign ministry said Indian forces “have already withdrawn to the Indian side of border”. “Chinese forces will continue to patrol in Doklam region,” China’s ministry of foreign affairs (MFA) spokesperson Hua Chunying said during the daily briefing

The decision put a lid on of the most serious disputes between the two neighbours who share a 3,500-km disputed frontier. It also comes day before a summit of the BRICS nations — a grouping that also includes Brazil, Russia and South Africa — in China early next month that Prime Minister Narendra Modi is expected to attend the summit.

Troops from both sides were involved in a showdown at the India-China-Bhutan tri-junction Doklam since June 16.

India has said its troops acted in coordination with the Bhutan government to oppose the construction of a road by Chinese troops in the strategic region that Thimphu claims as its own territory.

China blamed Indian of trespassing on its territory, and over the past weeks, went to the extent of warning New Delhi that the impasse could lead to a wider military confrontation. Its state-controlled media also launched a PR campaign against India.
*“On the afternoon on August 28, India has pulled back all trespassing personnel, equipment to the Indian side of the boundary. Chinese personnel on the ground have verified this,” Hua said on Monday.*

“The Chinese side will continue to exercise its sovereignty, uphold territorial integrity in accordance with the historical conventions,” she said.

“Chinese government attaches its friendly relations with India. We hope India can earnestly abide by historical relations and norms governing the international law based on the mutual respect of sovereignty to uphold the peace tranquillity of the border with India,” Hua added.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-with-china/story-xybEpTjdsyFbobAjrf8yEN.html



Areesh said:


> Your PC is chinese. Your smartphone is Chinese. Your country is all made up of Chines eproducts.
> 
> Now go spend more time accepting that Chinese have got their land back and would continue to do whatever they want to there.


Not to mention the Indian flag.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Windjammer said:


> *Doklam standoff: India, China agree to disengage troops after talks, says MEA*
> *China, which accused India of preventing its soldiers from building a road, had taken an aggressive stand and even warned of a war. Bhutan and India maintain that Doklam, or Donglang as the Chinese call it, is a Bhutanese territory.*
> 
> INDIA Updated: Aug 28, 2017 14:00 IST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> India and China have agreed to an “expeditious disengagement” of their troops who have been locked in a two-months-long face-off along the disputed Doklam region bordering Bhutan and China, the foreign ministry in New Delhi announced on Monday.
> 
> “In recent weeks, India and China maintained diplomatic communication in respect of incident at Doklam... we were able to express our views and convey our concerns and interests. On this basis, expeditious disengagement of border personnel at the face-off site at Doklam has been agreed to and is on-going,” the ministry of external affairs said in a short statement, without giving any details of the disengagement.
> 
> Within the hour, Chinese foreign ministry said Indian forces “have already withdrawn to the Indian side of border”. “Chinese forces will continue to patrol in Doklam region,” China’s ministry of foreign affairs (MFA) spokesperson Hua Chunying said during the daily briefing
> 
> The decision put a lid on of the most serious disputes between the two neighbours who share a 3,500-km disputed frontier. It also comes day before a summit of the BRICS nations — a grouping that also includes Brazil, Russia and South Africa — in China early next month that Prime Minister Narendra Modi is expected to attend the summit.
> 
> Troops from both sides were involved in a showdown at the India-China-Bhutan tri-junction Doklam since June 16.
> 
> India has said its troops acted in coordination with the Bhutan government to oppose the construction of a road by Chinese troops in the strategic region that Thimphu claims as its own territory.
> 
> China blamed Indian of trespassing on its territory, and over the past weeks, went to the extent of warning New Delhi that the impasse could lead to a wider military confrontation. Its state-controlled media also launched a PR campaign against India.
> *“On the afternoon on August 28, India has pulled back all trespassing personnel, equipment to the Indian side of the boundary. Chinese personnel on the ground have verified this,” Hua said on Monday.*
> 
> “The Chinese side will continue to exercise its sovereignty, uphold territorial integrity in accordance with the historical conventions,” she said.
> 
> “Chinese government attaches its friendly relations with India. We hope India can earnestly abide by historical relations and norms governing the international law based on the mutual respect of sovereignty to uphold the peace tranquillity of the border with India,” Hua added.
> 
> http://www.hindustantimes.com/india...-with-china/story-xybEpTjdsyFbobAjrf8yEN.html


Indian media will counter the rubbish being vomitted by chinese media. Be prepared chinese for the slaughter from Indian media.
Sooner the truth will be out. Indian Army would not pull back from upper hand without having negotiations with the Chinese. That means Chinese have come to the table to talk before IA has pulled back after mutually agreed mutual pull back. Which means chinese have agreed to indian terms of having talk first. Finally chinese have bent their knees ( I love this phrase, copied from other thread).


----------



## Daniel808

Indian army retreat to their Border side, Road Construction and Chinese Army Patrol will keep going like before in Donglang/Doklam area.

Congrats for both countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Windjammer

unbiasedopinion said:


> Indian media will counter the rubbish being vomitted by chinese media. Be prepared chinese for the slaughter from Indian media.
> Sooner the truth will be out. Indian Army would not pull back from upper hand without having negotiations with the Chinese. That means Chinese have come to the table to talk before IA has pulled back after mutually agreed mutual pull back. Which means chinese have agreed to indian terms of having talk first. Finally chinese have bent their knees ( I love this phrase, copied from other thread).


Errr.....the news report i posted is from Hindustan Times.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

nair said:


> I love these threads.....



Which are based on actual news reports instead of assumptions like you guys have that Chinese won't build a road.


----------



## pluto

Kinetic said:


> My PC is built in India. You can't even built one and reply on your master for everything, are you chinese mouth piece?. Shame on you.
> 
> If they lost it, why it matters so much to you? This is slavery.


you know what, Pakistan and China are brothers, whereas India was tamed by the west world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## nair

Areesh said:


> Which are based on actual news reports instead of assumptions like you guys have that Chinese won't build a road.


Show me the report where it says road construction will continue


----------



## Areesh

nair said:


> Show me the report where it says road construction will continue



Show me a statement from Chines that they won't build a road.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok mourya

*India, China agree to 'expeditious disengagement' of Doklam border dispute*
By James Griffiths, CNN 
Updated 4:46 AM EDT, Mon August 28, 2017
_




Story highlights_

_Dispute is over territory in the Himalayas_
_Had brought back memories of a deadly 1962 border conflict between India and China_
_(CNN)India and China have agreed to deescalate a months-long territorial standoff in the Himalayas, ahead of a major economic summit involving both countries.

In a statement Monday, India's Ministry of External Affairs said the "expeditious disengagement of border personnel at the face-off site at Doklam has been agreed to and is ongoing."

China's official Xinhua news agency said India had withdrawn its personnel and equipment "that had crossed the border back to the Indian side."


"Chinese personnel verified this at the scene," Xinhua reported. "China will continue to exercise its sovereign rights and preserve its territorial sovereignty in accordance with historical border agreements."

Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi and Chinese President Xi Jinping are expected to meet at the BRICS summit -- alongside leaders from Brazil, Russia and South Africa -- in the southern Chinese city of Xiamen later this week.



*Diplomacy at work*


The standoff between India and China, the two largest BRICS economies, comes as Beijing seeks to expand the five nation grouping to include other emerging nations, many of which are seen as sympathetic to China's interests, according to Sudheendra Kulkarni, chairman of the Observer Research Foundation Mumbai.

China has invited the leaders of Thailand, Indonesia, Kazakhstan, Egypt and several other nations to the Xiamen conference.

But the quick deescalation of the situation ahead of the summit shows that Modi has withstood Chinese pressure and forced Beijing to back down, said Manoj Joshi, a fellow at the Observer Research Foundation in Delhi.

The summit will provide a good opportunity to solve the two sides' differences, he said, "provided the two sides understand that the time for posturing is over and diplomacy should be allowed to work."

Dhruva Jaishankar, an analyst at Brookings India, said Monday's announcement was a positive sign that "despite differences both sides can resolve their concerns about each other peacefully and through diplomatic channels."

But Dan Wang, China analyst at the Economic Intelligence Unit, warned the "risk of both sides getting back to military standoff is not eliminated."

"We are likely to see more spats and conflicts between China and India," he said, adding that while outright conflict was unlikely, both countries may seek to punish each other economically by placing restrictions on Chinese and Indian firms accessing their respective markets.



*Tense stand-off*


The Doklam dispute began in July, over a thin strip of land bordering both countries and Bhutan, in the Himalayas. Though not a part of Indian territory, the area is close to the "chicken's neck," a strategic corridor that serves as a vital artery between Delhi and its far northeastern states.


The stand-off was sparked after Bhutan accused China of constructing a road inside its territory in "direct violation" of treaty obligations. China, which does not have formal diplomatic relations with Bhutan, denied the accusation, contending that Doklam is part of Chinese territory.

India and Bhutan have maintained historically strong relations. Bhutan co-operates closely with India in determining its foreign policy, and the Indian Army is involved in the training of its armed forces.

Beijing accused India of sending troops into Bhutan, further escalating the dispute. In the weeks since, both countries had upped their military presence in the region, China engaged in live fire drills near the border, and a war of words erupted, culminating in a racist video published last month by China's official Xinhua news agency in which a Chinese actor wearing a turban and fake beard mocked Delhi for "shooting itself in the foot."



*Long-running tension*


The Doklam dispute is the latest in a long-running series of territorial flare-ups between India and China. In 1962, the two countries engaged in a bloody border war, and skirmishes have continued to break out sporadically in the decades since.

On June 26, China accused Indian border guards in the state of Sikkim of crossing into its territory in southwestern Tibet, in an attempt to obstruct the construction of a new mountain road.

India has not denied its troops were present in the area. According to a statement released by the Indian Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Indian personnel "approached the Chinese construction party and urged them to desist from changing the status quo."

In response, China blocked religious pilgrims from India from visiting the Manasarovar shrine, accessible only via the Himalayan Nathu La that runs alongside the border between the two nations, "out of security concerns."

The moves come at a time of steadily deteriorating ties between the two countries, say analysts, who point to Chinese investment in Pakistan-administered Kashmir, and Chinese frustration with India's unwillingness to join its One Belt One Road (OBOR) development initiative as points of contention.
_


----------



## nair

Areesh said:


> Show me a statement from Chines that they won't build a road.


lol....You said based on actual reports.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Windjammer said:


> Errr.....the news report i posted is from Hindustan Times.


Yes, which they quoted from their global times. When I say Indian media i meant the Indian news channel not the print media. You will lots of debate on this coming days. Currently the linelight is on another internal news of a baba.


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

nair said:


> lol....You said based on actual reports.....



Show me a statement from chinese that they wont build a road to mars !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Why am I not surprised?


----------



## SpArK

Robinhood Pandey said:


> Show me a statement from chinese that they wont build a road to mars !



Give them a minute or 2.. The statement will be ready.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

China, India, Russia are better off working together rather than against each other.

Good decision.

China shows tremendous maturity.

Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arsalan 345

Decisive Chinese victory.bhutan will never patrol this region alone.china claims entire standoff place as they called it their territory.i think Indian public might be very angry.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Deino

Finally some good news ! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902069481492553728

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902071422436212736

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

unbiasedopinion said:


> Yes, which they quoted from their global times. When I say Indian media i meant the Indian news channel not the print media. You will lots of debate on this coming days. Currently the linelight is on another internal news of a baba.



*Doklam standoff LIVE UPDATES: India has pulled back all border personnel, equipment from site, says Chinese FM*
*According to a statement issued by the MEA, “expeditious disengagement of border personnel at the face-off site has been agreed to and is on-going”. The statement doesn’t clarify whether the disengagement is mutual or the details of the mechanics of disengagement.*
Disengagement has started at the Dolam plateau on the Sikkim border where Indian and Chinese forces have been arrayed against each other since June 18.

*According to a statement issued by the MEA, “expeditious disengagement of border personnel at the face-off site has been agreed to and is on-going”. The statement doesn’t clarify whether the disengagement is mutual or the details of the mechanics of disengagement.*

*Army sources in New Delhi refused to divulge any details, stating that “disengagement had been agreed to and was in progress.”*
*
Meanwhile, Reuters quoting Chinese foreign ministry has reported that “Indian forces have already withdrawn to the Indian side of the border.” It has also said that its forces “will remain in the region” and continue to exercise their “sovereignty over the region”.

http://indianexpress.com/article/in...na-says-indian-forces-have-withdrawn-4817275/*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Areesh

nair said:


> lol....You said based on actual reports.....



Yup show us. Where chinese have said that they won't build a road.

Come on. It isn't that difficult.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Areesh said:


> Yup show us. Where chinese have said that they won't build a road.
> 
> Come on. It isn't that difficult.


You can do better.... You said actual reports.... Show me the report


----------



## samsara

Deino said:


> Finally some good news !
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902069481492553728
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902071422436212736


*At last the Gujarat man, Modi, regains his soberness....*

I told the Indian netizens who uploaded some funny video on this issue made by the Indian media then had fun over it... that they might feel funny for it's Indian force who crossed the borderline... but be rest assured that the Chinese people weren't amused at all!

You can't have your troop crossing over the claimed territory by a nation as huge and strong as China in this *Twenty First Century*... then expect nothing in return... the longer they stay the higher the occupational costs they gonna bear...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Until now, no confirmation of mutual withdrawal and no confirmation of road cessation. Chinese side say will continue to assert sovereignty while Indian side confirmed their withdrawal. You be the judge.

I guess our 2 months of psycho warfare worked, no bullets fired, one *** kicked and we managed to push them back. I think this is commendable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Areesh

nair said:


> You can do better.... You said actual reports.... Show me the report



Just to be precise. Actual report about what?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nair

Areesh said:


> Just to be precise. Actual report about what?


Check your posts in this thread....


----------



## Areesh

nair said:


> Check your posts in this thread....



About what??


----------



## Post Colonnial

When there are so many shared borders and terrain is tough, misunderstandings are bound to occur. I think we should compliment the Chinese and Indian soldiers facing each other in Ladkh and Doklam et al for their disciplined behavior without compromising on their home land.

When two such real civilizations and large countries as India and China are involved it is important that there is no explicit winner or loser. Otherwise conflicts simply prolong generation after generation in vicious cycle.

Therefore Indian and Chinese government, and military deserve out thanks and compliments in how they managed this and resolved.

I hope all Indian and Chinese posters also will shake hands and join in sending their gratitude and compliments to our troops.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Pangu

Doklam issue has reached a turning point, time to lay it to rest... Now Bhutan & China must settle our border dispute in earnest & build diplomatic relations. China-India relations requires enhanced apparatus to manage disputes to minimize confrontations. At least China & India didn't went to war for the enjoyment of other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

Pangu said:


> Doklam issue has reached a turning point, time to lay it to rest... Now Bhutan & China must settle our border dispute in earnest & build diplomatic relations. China-India relations requires enhanced apparatus to manage disputes to minimize confrontations. At least China & India didn't went to war for the enjoyment of other countries.



This incident is just like the one in 1987, when China move several armies to Tibet the indians run like the rats they are.

Indians are just all-talk but when it comes to action they always chickened-out.

If there is something to learn, it is that China should deploy a few divisions instead of a few regiments in Tibet and China should have change their stragety aginst endia (since most CCP/Chinese despise india and dont take it as an opponment or on their radar), and China should employ a strategy at dismemeber india whether through direct war or through taking advantage of their intenral chaos or both.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

52051 said:


> This incident is just like the one in 1987, when China move several armies to Tibet the indians run like the rats they are.
> 
> Indians are just all-talk but when it comes to action they always chickened-out.
> 
> If there is something to learn, it is that China should deploy a few divisions instead of a few regiments in Tibet and China should have change their stragety aginst endia (since most CCP/Chinese despise india and dont take it as an opponment or on their radar), and China should employ a strategy at dismemeber india whether through direct war or through taking advantage of their intenral chaos or both.


In 1987, their PM went to Beijing personally and hence that crisis was resolved. You need to kick some senses into these delusional people. Once you show them the guns, they will run.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## samsara

I am the one who is happy to see this skirmish ends without any fire shot!

The world is big enough to hold side by side the two civilizations to run down their own courses and destiny... even though IF both cannot get along well it does not mean there should be any bloody clash between the two largest neighbors (in term of population). Be smart enough and keep the senses and just don't dance to the external singing!! A nation may be able to change many things but it will never be able to change its whereabouts, its geographic location.

Better fight here in the ethereal net realm that having some real bloodshed, causing the falling lives with all its ramifications!

Btw about fear and courage, only the American Rambo is known as having the courage, thus for simplicity if one loves to define such qualitative meaning in the simpleton ways please refer to the Hollywood movies.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

*http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/xwfw_665399/s2510_665401/2511_665403/t1487932.shtml

Q: You said that India has unilaterally pulled back from the Dong Lang area, as was asked by the Chinese side. Then you said that the Chinese side will make adjustments accordingly. Could you clarify what do you mean by that?*

A: I have made myself very clear. In light of the changes on the ground, China will accordingly make necessary *adjustments and deployment*. I also stressed that the Chinese border troops *will continue fulfilling the sovereignty rights *to safeguard territorial sovereignty in compliance with the stipulations of the border-related historical treaty.

No mention of road building at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kapwercs

Han Warrior said:


> *http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/xwfw_665399/s2510_665401/2511_665403/t1487932.shtml
> 
> Q: You said that India has unilaterally pulled back from the Dong Lang area, as was asked by the Chinese side. Then you said that the Chinese side will make adjustments accordingly. Could you clarify what do you mean by that?*
> 
> A: I have made myself very clear. In light of the changes on the ground, China will accordingly make necessary *adjustments and deployment*. I also stressed that the Chinese border troops *will continue fulfilling the sovereignty rights *to safeguard territorial sovereignty in compliance with the stipulations of the border-related historical treaty.
> 
> No mention of road building at all.


http://m.scmp.com/news/china/diplom...alted-road-building-end-india-border-standoff
China has put on hold building work in a disputed area of its border with India as part of an agreement to end the two-month military stand-off with its neighbour, but will maintain patrols in the area, according to Chinese diplomatic analysts.
The two nations have agreed to withdraw troops from an area on the Doklam plateau at the centre of the dispute, India’s foreign ministry said on Monday.

The stand-off was sparked in June when China began building a road in a disputed area high in the Himalayas close to Bhutan.
China’s foreign ministry said in a statement Indian troops were withdrawing and its troops would continue to patrol and garrison the area.

“In light of the changed situation, the Chinese side will make necessary adjustments and deployment according to the situation at the scene,” the ministry said.

India withdraws troops from disputed border zone, China says

China and India did not state if road construction in the area had been halted, but Chinese analysts said they believed China would hold off on the building work for now, in exchange for the withdrawal of troops."

We understand your embarresment. But facts dont lie.

@Nilgiri @Stephen Cohen @Roybot

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Kapwercs said:


> http://m.scmp.com/news/china/diplom...alted-road-building-end-india-border-standoff
> China has put on hold building work in a disputed area of its border with India as part of an agreement to end the two-month military stand-off with its neighbour, but will maintain patrols in the area, according to Chinese diplomatic analysts.
> The two nations have agreed to withdraw troops from an area on the Doklam plateau at the centre of the dispute, India’s foreign ministry said on Monday.
> 
> The stand-off was sparked in June when China began building a road in a disputed area high in the Himalayas close to Bhutan.
> China’s foreign ministry said in a statement Indian troops were withdrawing and its troops would continue to patrol and garrison the area.
> 
> “In light of the changed situation, the Chinese side will make necessary adjustments and deployment according to the situation at the scene,” the ministry said.
> 
> India withdraws troops from disputed border zone, China says
> 
> China and India did not state if road construction in the area had been halted, but Chinese analysts said they believed China would hold off on the building work for now, in exchange for the withdrawal of troops."
> 
> We understand your embarresment. But facts dont lie.
> 
> @Nilgiri @Stephen Cohen @Roybot


So where is the proof? You are just quoting individual ANAL lyst. . Until today still no announcements from MEA. Awfully quiet, initially only an embarrassing 2 paragraph response. Vague response btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kapwercs

Han Warrior said:


> So where is the proof? You are just quoting individual ANAL lyst. . Until today still no announcements from MEA. Awfully quiet, initially only an embarrassing 2 paragraph response. Vague response btw.


A person who wants to deliberately close his eyes cannot see the light....old chinese saying.


----------



## Han Patriot

Kapwercs said:


> A person who wants to deliberately close his eyes cannot see the light....old chinese saying.


I saw the light, it seems you Indians are too egoistic to admit defeat. A half baked supa powa trying to act tough? Begging the US for the past few months got you no where, and when we start mobilizing, you ran. Remember the flyin kick in Ladakh? No need for bullets, you just need to shout at the Indians and they will scamper like cow wards.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Windjammer said:


> *Doklam standoff LIVE UPDATES: India has pulled back all border personnel, equipment from site, says Chinese FM*
> *According to a statement issued by the MEA, “expeditious disengagement of border personnel at the face-off site has been agreed to and is on-going”. The statement doesn’t clarify whether the disengagement is mutual or the details of the mechanics of disengagement.*
> Disengagement has started at the Dolam plateau on the Sikkim border where Indian and Chinese forces have been arrayed against each other since June 18.
> 
> *According to a statement issued by the MEA, “expeditious disengagement of border personnel at the face-off site has been agreed to and is on-going”. The statement doesn’t clarify whether the disengagement is mutual or the details of the mechanics of disengagement.*
> 
> *Army sources in New Delhi refused to divulge any details, stating that “disengagement had been agreed to and was in progress.”*
> *
> Meanwhile, Reuters quoting Chinese foreign ministry has reported that “Indian forces have already withdrawn to the Indian side of the border.” It has also said that its forces “will remain in the region” and continue to exercise their “sovereignty over the region”.
> 
> http://indianexpress.com/article/in...na-says-indian-forces-have-withdrawn-4817275/*


What happened to the road? Chinese always claims this as their area and says IA has trespassed it. IA never denied not entering this disputed area between China and Bhutan. The main point of contention was the road itself. What happened to its construction? all other points who withdrew its forces first are secondary in nature as these forces are there to achieve some objective. Once the objective is achieved the forces withdraws normally. So whose objective is achieved? Chinese..Are they building the road? or Indians....They able to halt the road construction?


----------



## Han Patriot

*This news is actually very interesting! *


8/20 China Tibet AR

The Department of Transportation of Tibet Autonomous Region has announced today that it plans to start 30 new road construction projects in* border areas* this year. The construction of two of these new roads is already underway, and the rest are in various stages of surveying and designing. In addition, the construction of 5 extension projects to existing roads has also restarted.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## lmjiao

Every Chinese have learned a lesson: India likes invading other countries.

In previous time normal people like me thought that India is a potential friend. I personaly have several Indian friends.

Now, like in 1960s, lessons are relearnt, and we should better reconsider India. It is a uncivilized object not suitable for 21st centery. China together with allies should be more aware of this and stop dreaming about peace with those.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

Why do we still need this thread? India has clearly lost because it was the *first* belligerent to unilaterally withdraw from the battlefield without any prior preconditions. In war conventions, this is clearly referred to as the losing party. Sorry to the Indians but the Battle of Doklam (2017) goes to China, just like 1962. Nuff said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Suriya

terranMarine said:


> I know it's humiliating after seeing the PLA kicked your men flying until they came crashing and after so much bragging of staying inside our territory to safeguard that area on behalf of Bhutan geeeee it couldn't get any worse than withdrawing back to your own slum border. And today our foreign ministry is saying the road is gonna be build it showed India has succumbed to China's pressure. Supa Powa slumdogs unilaterally crawled back where they came from. Talk about lack of balls


*Chinese Media : China ‘halts road building’ to end India border stand-off*

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...d-india-border-stand-off.514838/#post-9815814


----------



## terranMarine

Suriya said:


> *Chinese Media : China ‘halts road building’ to end India border stand-off*
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/chin...d-india-border-stand-off.514838/#post-9815814



guess we wait and see to get the final answer, and it's from SCMP not from Mainland official media.


----------



## Nilgiri

Kapwercs said:


> http://m.scmp.com/news/china/diplom...alted-road-building-end-india-border-standoff
> China has put on hold building work in a disputed area of its border with India as part of an agreement to end the two-month military stand-off with its neighbour, but will maintain patrols in the area, according to Chinese diplomatic analysts.
> The two nations have agreed to withdraw troops from an area on the Doklam plateau at the centre of the dispute, India’s foreign ministry said on Monday.
> 
> The stand-off was sparked in June when China began building a road in a disputed area high in the Himalayas close to Bhutan.
> China’s foreign ministry said in a statement Indian troops were withdrawing and its troops would continue to patrol and garrison the area.
> 
> “In light of the changed situation, the Chinese side will make necessary adjustments and deployment according to the situation at the scene,” the ministry said.
> 
> India withdraws troops from disputed border zone, China says
> 
> China and India did not state if road construction in the area had been halted, but Chinese analysts said they believed China would hold off on the building work for now, in exchange for the withdrawal of troops."
> 
> We understand your embarresment. But facts dont lie.
> 
> @Nilgiri @Stephen Cohen @Roybot



Worst part for these chinese trolls will be the satellite picture verfication of border construction teams removed and never returned....plus lack of any "garrisons" that they emotionally feel they can hang on to.

At most they can patrol the area just like Bhutanese do....just like status quo was in the first place.


----------



## jhungary

Nilgiri said:


> Hey @Vergennes remember that hate of France we saw in that China stronk public school video lol. They seem to have something ingrained in them about France, its weird man.  I guess false flagging is their way of seeming more legitimate on the issue. Couple weeks old account and the "American" is pretty much only found in China vs India trollfests supporting China (quite hillariously using the same exact sentence structure as other Chinese troll accounts)....and thinks he's credible when claiming to not be a false flag lol.
> 
> Classic of trolls to drag in other countries (in whatever warped perspective they have of them too) when they lost the argument.
> 
> Hope you neutrals enjoy the satellite pictures coming up of the reality when you were promised a grand ole war by these same trolls. @A.P. Richelieu @Taygibay @BON PLAN @gambit @jhungary et al.



why do you take their uber nationalist sentiment this far??

There will be no war, this is not even on the table. Any war in that situation will extremely favour the people occupying the high ground (It's something we, the military personnel, called Reverse (Slope) Defilade position) only a moron of a military commander will try to assault *UP THE HILL*, without Gunship and Naval Support. Any one with simple tactical training would have suggest that's a suicide If you ask me to attack a hill 3000 meters up and too high for any gunship (Chinese don't have AC-130, only fast air and chopper), I would probably tell you to go to hell and report that over my chain of command. Or you may as well put a pistol on my head and execute me then and there.

There are no other way for China to solve this but peaceful mean via diplomatic dialogue. Military Option is a no go from Day 1. It doesn't take a genius to figure this out.

If you listed to people like @Keel @Jlaw @Martian2 or anyone of these Chinese member, you would probably have to facepalm yourself until your hand stuck in your face forever, there were this time this @Keel guy even say what I said about assaulting Doklam is stupid. Lol, yeah, right, Well, I can tell you this, Chinese Army is always the god almighty when you hide behind a keyboard, but in REALITY, if you ask people who know about this shit, they will probably just laugh it out like me. Yeah right, maybe they should actually assault Doklam and See what happened. For me a place called Tahuk Ghar comes to mind.

Anyway, give not much attention to these people, they are here for your entertainment, and if you take it too seriously, than it will not be good.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leclan

Donglang(doklam) standoff showed ordinary Chinese people what an evil &hypocritical country india is.
unlike Chinese in this forum who observed india for quite a while, most chinese just thought india is a developing country whose people are poor and china india can be partners as good examples for 3rd world countries.that means most chinese and Chinese government were trying a corporate ideology to deal with india. so china invest india, we also corporate to deal with western developed country on trade unfairness and world climate things. on border issue china always be the rational one. even on obor issues we tried to let india in and share the profit. however, this seems give india confidence that china is afraid of india, which made india more and more aggressive. this is very interesting. do u indians really think u are capable enough to have a war with china? ur dgp increasing rate 7.x％ gives u a false feeling that u are going to catch up with china, thats funny. do u know when china was at the same gdp scale as india today, China's dgp increasing rate was more than 10％ ? in ur life u difinately cannot see india supassing china.
and back to the topic. now thanks to india's foolish movement，people throughout china have seen india's true face. india is not a potential friend but an enemy. that's good as we can finally put india in a clearly right position in our foreign policy. from now on, we will try all the means, economic, geopolitical and military, to compete india. it's time to change our tolerance policy towards india. it is time to talk with antigovernment forces in india and support them. it's time to split india into fragments and more importantly, to liberate those poor people who are tolerate with india's corrupt rotten bureaucracy and false gods

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Figaro

jhungary said:


> why do you take their uber nationalist sentiment this far??
> 
> There will be no war, this is not even on the table. Any war in that situation will extremely favour the people occupying the high ground (It's something we, the military personnel, called Reverse (Slope) Defilade position) only a moron of a military commander will try to assault *UP THE HILL*, without Gunship and Naval Support. Any one with simple tactical training would have suggest that's a suicide If you ask me to attack a hill 3000 meters up and too high for any gunship (Chinese don't have AC-130, only fast air and chopper), I would probably tell you to go to hell and report that over my chain of command. Or you may as well put a pistol on my head and execute me then and there.
> 
> There are no other way for China to solve this but peaceful mean via diplomatic dialogue. Military Option is a no go from Day 1. It doesn't take a genius to figure this out.
> 
> If you listed to people like @Keel @Jlaw @Martian2 or anyone of these Chinese member, you would probably have to facepalm yourself until your hand stuck in your face forever, there were this time this @Keel guy even say what I said about assaulting Doklam is stupid. Lol, yeah, right, Well, I can tell you this, Chinese Army is always the god almighty when you hide behind a keyboard, but in REALITY, if you ask people who know about this shit, they will probably just laugh it out like me. Yeah right, maybe they should actually assault Doklam and See what happened. For me a place called Tahuk Ghar comes to mind.
> 
> Anyway, give not much attention to these people, they are here for your entertainment, and if you take it too seriously, than it will not be good.


Dude. Do you even know an AC-130 works in the high mountain ranges? If it was so popular, then why has the US stopped its production and most of them being retired? If they were so effective, how come we weren't able to root out the Taliban with these strikes? Mountain warfare is restricted to light infantry and artillery; not heavy tanks or fighter-bombers. And I might ask why you think the Indian army has an advantage over the Chinese in Doklam? The only advantage I can think of is numerical which is largely offset by the Indian army's logistical issues. You're basically suggesting that the Indian army can overrun Chinese positions and vice-versa; if this so, may I ask why India decided to unilaterally withdraw? I'm sure that any experienced forum poster like @Martian2 would know that the Chinese have essentially every single operational advantage possible, which is why India backed down. And might I add that you're forgetting a small corridor called Siliguri which the PLA could overrun with ease, hence the India paranoia.



Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> what a crying baby...tag people to get help


Very cowardly. He cannot stand on his own argument and has to invite people to back him up ... how disingenuous

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Brainsucker

Figaro said:


> Dude. Do you even know an AC-130 works in the high mountain ranges? If it was so popular, then why has the US stopped its production and most of them being retired? If they were so effective, how come we weren't able to root out the Taliban with these strikes? Mountain warfare is restricted to light infantry and artillery; not heavy tanks or fighter-bombers. And I might ask why you think the Indian army has an advantage over the Chinese in Doklam? The only advantage I can think of is numerical which is largely offset by the Indian army's logistical issues. You're basically suggesting that the Indian army can overrun Chinese positions and vice-versa; if this so, may I ask why India decided to unilaterally withdraw? I'm sure that any experienced forum poster like @Martian2 would know that the Chinese have essentially every single operational advantage possible, which is why India backed down. And might I add that you're forgetting a small corridor called Siliguri which the PLA could overrun with ease, hence the India paranoia.
> 
> Very cowardly. He cannot stand on his own argument and has to invite people to back him up ... how disingenuous



And Chopter, I guess. Chopter that can fly over the high mountain can help the light infantry there. I dunno if the Chinese Z-10 and Z-19 can do it. Maybe it's the job of Z-18 and Z-20 only? Can someone tell me about this? But we talk about Himalaya, not mountain range in Afghanistan here.


----------



## Figaro

Brainsucker said:


> And Chopter, I guess. Chopter that can fly over the high mountain can help the light infantry there. I dunno if the Chinese Z-10 and Z-19 can do it. Maybe it's the job of Z-18 and Z-20 only? Can someone tell me about this?


I don't think the Z-10 and Z-19 are optimized to fly in such high altitudes, especially with the Z-10's current engine. The latter choppers are definitely much more suited for such environments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Figaro said:


> I don't think the Z-10 and Z-19 are optimized to fly in such high altitudes, especially with the Z-10's current engine. The latter choppers are definitely much more suited for such environments.



So you're right about only Light Infantry and Artillery there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jhungary

Figaro said:


> Dude. Do you even know an AC-130 works in the high mountain ranges? If it was so popular, then why has the US stopped its production and most of them being retired? If they were so effective, how come we weren't able to root out the Taliban with these strikes? Mountain warfare is restricted to light infantry and artillery; not heavy tanks or fighter-bombers. And I might ask why you think the Indian army has an advantage over the Chinese in Doklam? The only advantage I can think of is numerical which is largely offset by the Indian army's logistical issues. You're basically suggesting that the Indian army can *overrun *Chinese positions and vice-versa; if this so, may I ask why India decided to unilaterally withdraw? I'm sure that any experienced forum poster like @Martian2 would know that the Chinese have essentially every single operational advantage possible, which is why India backed down. And might I add that you're forgetting a small corridor called Siliguri which the PLA could overrun with ease, hence the India paranoia.
> 
> 
> Very cowardly. He cannot stand on his own argument and has to invite people to back him up ... how disingenuous



I am not going to tell you what I know or don't know, there is a reason why my title is "MILITARY PROFESSIONAL" and I have 304 Positive Rating, ask around, I am not going to tell you.

And from your post, you show ZERO tactical knowledge on the subject matter, why would India have to "Overrun" Chinese position when it was the Indian holding and dug in on the high ground around Doklam? Ask yourself this question, what do you know about Combat, and look at my profile before you decided to reply my post. 

I am not going to waste my time with you here. Ciao

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

jhungary said:


> I am not going to tell you what I know or don't know, there is a reason why my title is "MILITARY PROFESSIONAL" and I have 304 Positive Rating, ask around, I am not going to tell you.
> 
> And from your post, you show ZERO tactical knowledge on the subject matter, why would India have to "Overrun" Chinese position when it was the Indian holding and dug in on the high ground around Doklam? Ask yourself this question, what do you know about Combat, and look at my profile before you decided to reply my post.
> 
> I am not going to waste my time with you here. Ciao


Wow, you again? Bro, are you really that anti Chinese? India could never win this war, they know it and we know it. I am speaking from a neutral point of view. Their command structure is not even integrated, the air force does not know what the army is doing. The system is more bureaucratic than Chinese integrated command system. 

Logistically speaking, the majority of Indian troops is below the plateau, and one a small mountain path connects them to Doklam. Chinese have grade 40 roads up to the conflict area. Most weapons are porduced in China, India needs to import them. Simple logics bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jhungary

Han Warrior said:


> Wow, you again? Bro, are you really that anti Chinese? India could never win this war, they know it and we know it. I am speaking from a neutral point of view. Their command structure is not even integrated, the air force does not know what the army is doing. The system is more bureaucratic than Chinese integrated command system.
> 
> Logistically speaking, the majority of Indian troops is below the plateau, and one a small mountain path connects them to Doklam. Chinese have grade 40 roads up to the conflict area. Most weapons are porduced in China, India needs to import them. Simple logics bro.



Well, first of all, you are not in a neutral point of view. Where as I was speaking on behalf of my experience as an *INFANTY PLATOON LEADER* and an Officer in the United States Army. I am speaking on my expertise and I don't really care if it was the Taliban on that mountain or Martian on that mountain, my view is as if my CO ask me to take that mountain. 

How much do you know about Indian CNC to begin with? Other than the "Oh, they are primitive" point of view, Taliban wasn't really good in coordinating with their CP and LP and their Gun Nest, and they do have even process an Air Force, does that mean any force, including the US to Assault *UP THE MOUNTAIN* is an easy job? 

Logically speaking, it does not matter where they are unless you can pin point all their FP on that hill, otherwise they will do something we called "Move" the DP is not statics and they can move around and jump from one point to the other, but the most important thing is, *YOU CAN'T SEE THEM WHEN THEY ARE IN DEFILADE*. While they can see you and you are the one that is going to have to assault, not them, which mean they can bring Mortar, Arty, or even call in Air Strike on your troop. You will basically need to brave the distant between your LOD and their DP and try to find any, if at all, cover to go from place, otherwise you are exposed to enemy indirect fire and will take damage along the way. 

It doesn't really matter how China can produce their weapon, unless you are talking about a war that last years, because you cannot replenish your equipment in a rate that you can build a tank/artillery pieces/mortar tubes in one day and send it from your factory in North Eastern China to South Western China, not to mention that plcae have restricted road access and you can't really airlift much on the plateau.

So, Tactically, and Logistically, you are *WRONG*.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

jhungary said:


> Well, first of all, you are not in a neutral point of view. Where as I was speaking on behalf of my experience as an *INFANTY PLATOON LEADER* and an Officer in the United States Army. I am speaking on my expertise and I don't really care if it was the Taliban on that mountain or Martian on that mountain, my view is as if my CO ask me to take that mountain.
> 
> How much do you know about Indian CNC to begin with? Other than the "Oh, they are primitive" point of view, Taliban wasn't really good in coordinating with their CP and LP and their Gun Nest, and they do have even process an Air Force, does that mean any force, including the US to Assault *UP THE MOUNTAIN* is an easy job?
> 
> Logically speaking, it does not matter where they are unless you can pin point all their FP on that hill, otherwise they will do something we called "Move" the DP is not statics and they can move around and jump from one point to the other, but the most important thing is, *YOU CAN'T SEE THEM WHEN THEY ARE IN DEFILADE*. While they can see you and you are the one that is going to have to assault, not them, which mean they can bring Mortar, Arty, or even call in Air Strike on your troop. You will basically need to brave the distant between your LOD and their DP and try to find any, if at all, cover to go from place, otherwise you are exposed to enemy indirect fire and will take damage along the way.
> 
> It doesn't really matter how China can produce their weapon, unless you are talking about a war that last years, because you cannot replenish your equipment in a rate that you can build a tank/artillery pieces/mortar tubes in one day and send it from your factory in North Eastern China to South Western China, not to mention that plcae have restricted road access and you can't really airlift much on the plateau.
> 
> So, Tactically, and Logistically, you are *WRONG*.


My dear infantry expert, I am not talking about Afghanistan. I am talking about India, how much do I know? I know as much as what was told by the Indian side, they themselves admit their command system is segregated and urged for a unified system. How fast we can replenish, definitely faster than India bro. Use some common sense, India still need to order and apply for a budget to buy weapons. China can quickly send it to the border areas. Which is faster?

Btw, kinda lazy arguing with you since you tend to write essays about yourself before going to the main point. Stop writing essays, stick to the main point so people can refute your easily, instead of reading your story.

You can start by doing this:
1) xxx
2) xxxx

then i refute

1) xxxx
2) xxxx

See simple to read and debate. No time wasting.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jhungary

Han Warrior said:


> My dear infantry expert, I am not talking about Afghanistan. I am talking about India, how much do I know? I know as much as what was told by the Indian side, they themselves admit their command system is segregated and urged for a unified system.



1.)Indian C&C is similar to the Chinese or anyone in the world for that matter, I know because I was in that Area talking to people in Both Pakistan and Indian Officer in person, I don't guess, I was trained with these people with my time in West Asia.

Command Structure is not Segregated, but compartmentalise, and even US Armed Force is the same, I cannot talk to the Air Force direct, I have to delicate my order from my FAO and tell him what I want and the FAO tell the pilot in the sky what to do. This is the same across the planet, because otherwise you cannot be modular, which mean if you don't work with a certain group of people, you don't work at all.



> How fast we can replenish, definitely faster than India bro. Use some common sense, India still need to order and apply for a budget to buy weapons. China can quickly send it to the border areas. Which is faster?



2.) And about Logistic, you are wrong, in war, logistic will be filled by recycling equipment from other TO&E structure first, and then recycle from cannibalisation, and if you still have a problem replacing and replenishing your equipment, then you start from replenishment from your production line. If we have a tank destroyed by IED in Helmand, we first pull a tank from an inactive company already deployed in Afghanistan, then if we can't, we pull a tank from nearby bases (in South Korea or Japan), if I still can't do it, then I will try to find parts and fix that tank by taking parts from other damage tanks. Then we start talking about building a new tank if that does not works. The US fought in Afghanistan for 10 years, how many New M1 Abrams Tank did we make?

You don't dip into your production line unless you suffer from a cartographic lost of equipment, otherwise the ability to replenish is largely unrelated to how you can produce your own equipment. That's battlefield logistic.



> Btw, kinda lazy arguing with you since you tend to write essays about yourself before going to the main point. Stop writing essays, stick to the main point so people can refute your easily, instead of reading your story.
> 
> You can start by doing this:
> 1) xxx
> 2) xxxx
> 
> then i refute
> 
> 1) xxxx
> 2) xxxx
> 
> See simple to read and debate. No time wasting.



3.) if you have problem looking thru points in a 100 word essay (It's hardly an essay to begin with) then I would suggest that you have a comprehension problem

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

jhungary said:


> 1.)Indian C&C is similar to the Chinese, I know because I was in that Area talking to people in Both Pakistan and Indian Officer in person, I don't guess, I was trained with these people with my time in West Asia.
> 
> Command Structure is not Segregated, but compartmentalise, and even US Armed Force is the same, I cannot talk to the Air Force direct, I have to delicate my order from my FAO and tell him what I want and the FAO tell the pilot in the sky what to do. This is the same across the planet, because otherwise you cannot be modular, which mean if you don't work with a certain group of people, you don't work at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.) And about Logistic, you are wrong, if a war Logistic will be filled by recycling equipment from other TO&E structure first, and then recycle from cannibalisation, and if you still have a problem replacing and replenishing your equipment, then you start from replenishment from your production line. If we have a tank destroyed by IED in Helmand, we first pull a tank from an inactive company already deployed in Afghanistan, then if we can't, we pull a tank from nearby bases (in South Korea or Japan), if I still can't do it, then I will try to find parts and fix that tank by taking parts from other damage tanks. Then we start talking about building a new tank if that does not works. The US fought in Afghanistan for 10 years, how many New M1 Abrams Tank did we make?
> 
> You don't dip into your production line unless you suffer from a cartographic lost of equipment, otherwise the ability to replenish is largely unrelated to how you can produce your own equipment. That's battlefield logistic.
> 
> 
> 
> 3.) if you have problem looking thru points in a 100 word essay (It's hardly an essay to begin with) then I would suggest that you have a comprehension problem


Omg, another essay. Dude, I give up. First time encountering a Viet who can bullshit better than Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jhungary

Han Warrior said:


> Omg, another essay. Dude, I give up. First time encountering a Viet who can bullshit better than Indians.



yeah, again, if you can't read a 200 words passage, you probably have no use in a forum like this.

Now, go play with other 5 years old, please

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## baajey

congrats to dear Chinese and Indian members at the diffusion of the little military standoff we saw earlier.
may god bless us with such presence of mind on both sides in difficult situation such as this.
cheerio

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Jackdaws said:


> Little China got itself whooped. Let me know when you have the balls to build the road. Good thing you quietly took your crappy equipment back to your filthy lands - now be a good little China and stay there. We give you permission to patrol - take care of the goats and yaks - a job apt for the Chinese Army. If you try to build a road again, we will kick your little butts again.


First you said we withdrew our troops, then you said we only patrol, now we only patrol and station our troops and withdraw our equipment? So where are the facts? MEA said nothing nor MOFA. As expected, China did not agree to anything and you withdrew.



> We will make an overall assessment of the weather conditions and all related factors, and according to the actual circumstances *complete construction plans for the Dong Lang* (Doklam) area," spokesperson Hua Chunying told a daily news briefing.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

Jackdaws said:


> Maybe "Engrish tooooo deefeecult" - withdrawal means cessation of permanent stationing. Let me know when little China builds the road.


The Chinese troops will continue to patrol and be stationed there. So how does it make that a withdrawal? This is really pathetic attempt bhai.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Zhu Rong Zheng Yang

lmjiao said:


> Every Chinese have learned a lesson: India likes invading other countries.
> 
> In previous time normal people like me thought that India is a potential friend. I personaly have several Indian friends.
> 
> Now, like in 1960s, lessons are relearnt, and we should better reconsider India. It is a uncivilized object not suitable for 21st centery. China together with allies should be more aware of this and stop dreaming about peace with those.




Way too many Chinese still refuse to learn the obvious lesson and to accept the actual fact below ... ...
Fact is *PRC #1 enemy will ALWAYS be United Scums americese*, and United Scum ( americese ) is the slave master or puppets master for ( India, Japan, South Korea, Australia, and many other slavish and submissive nations ).

Sadly and Unfortunately, until today, there are still way too many ZhongGuoRen regard United Scum ( americese ) as friendly nation. And all these ZhongGuoRen and all the HanJian are *always going over backward to please* United Scum ( americese ). For example by going along to economically sanction our true friend / allies such as ( North Korea, Iran, and others ).

Meanwhile, too many ZhongGuoRen in the power positions ( such as Big Business Owners and PRC Central Leadership Strategic Advisers ) are doing *way too little or way too late* to strengthen our friend and allies, such as ( IRAN, NORTH KOREA, SERBIA, LAOS, CAMBODIA, THAILAND, BELARUS, and RUSSIA, CUBA, VENEZUELA, and PAKISTAN ).

China is being surrounded by many frontline enemies ( americese, Japan, India, and Australia ) and backline enemies ( UK, Singapore, France, americese slaves in Middle East, and many other western European nations ).
When the real war breakout China will be attacked in all directions by all these lowlifer nations.

Then suddenly, all those ZhongGuoRen who have been going over backward to please the united scums americese ... ...
_will ask WANG YI to URGENTLY do this below with_ ( RUSSIA, NORTH KOREA, IRAN, LAOS, CAMBODIA, THAILAND, BELARUS, CUBA, SERBIA ) ... ...









It is *way too little and way too late*.  

As regular street level ZhongGuoRen, we all can do our part by *posting to defend*, and posting something nice, and posting something supportive, and ( *Click Thanks Button* ) all those posters that defend our allies and friend below ( IRAN, NORTH KOREA, SERBIA, LAOS, CAMBODIA, THAILAND, BELARUS, and RUSSIA, CUBA, VENEZUELA, and PAKISTAN ) *at every opportunities*.

At the same time, regular street level ZhongGuoRen *shall ceaselessly attack* ( United Scums americese ) at every opportunities.

Do not belittle all these small gestures, combined they all carry tremendous impacts.

Let me stop now. Forgive me, I said too much already.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Olli Ranta

Zhu Rong Zheng Yang said:


> Way too many Chinese still refuse to learn the obvious lesson and to accept the actual fact below ... ...
> Fact is *PRC #1 enemy will ALWAYS be United Scums americese*, and United Scum ( americese ) is the slave master or puppets master for ( India, Japan, South Korea, Australia, and many other slavish and submissive nations ).
> 
> Sadly and Unfortunately, until today, there are still way too many ZhongGuoRen regard United Scum ( americese ) as friendly nation. And all these ZhongGuoRen and all the HanJian are *always going over backward to please* United Scum ( americese ). For example by going along to economically sanction our true friend / allies such as ( North Korea, Iran, and others ).
> 
> Meanwhile, too many ZhongGuoRen in the power positions ( such as Big Business Owners and PRC Central Leadership Strategic Advisers ) are doing *way too little or way too late* to strengthen our friend and allies, such as ( IRAN, NORTH KOREA, SERBIA, LAOS, CAMBODIA, THAILAND, BELARUS, and RUSSIA, CUBA, VENEZUELA, and PAKISTAN ).
> 
> China is being surrounded by many frontline enemies ( americese, Japan, India, and Australia ) and backline enemies ( UK, Singapore, France, Turkey, americese slaves in Middle East, and many other western European nations ).
> When the real war breakout China will be attacked in all directions by all these lowlifer nations.
> 
> Then suddenly, all those ZhongGuoRen who have been going over backward to please the united scums americese ... ...
> _will ask WANG YI to URGENTLY do this below with_ ( RUSSIA, NORTH KOREA, IRAN, LAOS, CAMBODIA, THAILAND, BELARUS, CUBA ) ... ...
> 
> 
> View attachment 421855
> 
> 
> 
> It is *way too little and way too late*.
> 
> As regular street level ZhongGuoRen, we all can do our part by *posting to defend*, and posting something nice, and posting something supportive, and ( *Click Thanks Button* ) all those posters that defend our allies and friend below ( IRAN, NORTH KOREA, SERBIA, LAOS, CAMBODIA, THAILAND, BELARUS, and RUSSIA, CUBA, VENEZUELA, and PAKISTAN ) *at every opportunities*.
> 
> At the same time, regular street level ZhongGuoRen *shall ceaselessly attack* ( United Scums americese ) at every opportunities.
> 
> Do not belittle all these small gestures, combined they all carry tremendous impacts.
> 
> Let me stop now. Forgive me, I said too much already.



Right now China shall concentrate on maintaining peace. In large wars the human and material losses are far too big. Part of that effort is to create a strong modern military. An important step ahead in the future is going to be the collapse of Western propaganda machinery. To be a real turning point the collapse must be big. That requires that it collapses mostly of it's own weight, only partially pushed by China or others. Right now even Russian media for the most follows Western manners in it's China treatment. The site SouthFront org is, as far as is known, run by Southern headquarters of Russian military. Yet their article maps.southfront org/ doklam-plateau-in-china-india-confrontation-roots-and-tangles is very close to Indian views. Only the commenters are surprised on how come old agreements shall not necessarily be followed, PRC is not necessarily the direct follow-up of Qing Dynasty, if a country eagerly wants something then that item becomes "contested" etc. Right now we can improve the present world by documenting verifiable and reasonable parts of reality. (As a new recruit I'm forced to spoil some part in link addresses, sorry)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nilgiri

jhungary said:


> why do you take their uber nationalist sentiment this far??
> 
> There will be no war, this is not even on the table. Any war in that situation will extremely favour the people occupying the high ground (It's something we, the military personnel, called Reverse (Slope) Defilade position) only a moron of a military commander will try to assault *UP THE HILL*, without Gunship and Naval Support. Any one with simple tactical training would have suggest that's a suicide If you ask me to attack a hill 3000 meters up and too high for any gunship (Chinese don't have AC-130, only fast air and chopper), I would probably tell you to go to hell and report that over my chain of command. Or you may as well put a pistol on my head and execute me then and there.
> 
> There are no other way for China to solve this but peaceful mean via diplomatic dialogue. Military Option is a no go from Day 1. It doesn't take a genius to figure this out.
> 
> If you listed to people like @Keel @Jlaw @Martian2 or anyone of these Chinese member, you would probably have to facepalm yourself until your hand stuck in your face forever, there were this time this @Keel guy even say what I said about assaulting Doklam is stupid. Lol, yeah, right, Well, I can tell you this, Chinese Army is always the god almighty when you hide behind a keyboard, but in REALITY, if you ask people who know about this shit, they will probably just laugh it out like me. Yeah right, maybe they should actually assault Doklam and See what happened. For me a place called Tahuk Ghar comes to mind.
> 
> Anyway, give not much attention to these people, they are here for your entertainment, and if you take it too seriously, than it will not be good.



I don't take them seriously at all friend lol. I am liberally laughing at them and calling others to enjoy the entertainment they provide too. Water off a duck's back most of it for me hehe.


----------



## !eon

*China non-committal on halting road construction in Dokalam*

PTI|Aug 29, 2017, 07.38 PM IST

BEIJING: China today remained non-committal on the issue of stopping road construction in Dokalam, a day after Indian and Chinese troops ended 73-day standoff that was triggered by China's move to build a road in the border area.

"In order to meet the needs of defending the borders, improving the living conditions, China has long engaged in infrastructure development including the road construction," Chinese Foreign Ministry spokesperson Hua Chunyingsaid. 

India and China yesterday ended their standoff in Doklam by withdrawing their troops from the area, just days before Prime Minister Narendra Modi's visit to China to attend the BRICS (Brazil, Russia, India, China and South Africa) summit. 

When asked if China will continue with building the road in the area, Hua said, "we will take into consideration all relevant factors, including the weather, to make relevant construction plan in accordance with the situation on the ground." 

Hua reiterated that Chinese border troops "will continue to station and patrol the Doklam area. We will continue to exercise our sovereignty with historic conventions." 

She also parried a question whether China is in consultation with Bhutan, which has protested the Chinese troops' road building in Doklam. 

"So far we have resolved the issue of illegal trespass of the Indian troops," she said. 

When asked whether China halted the work on a road in Doklam to end the standoff so that the BRICS summit could be held, Hua said, "Peaceful resolution of the issue through the diplomatic channels serves the common interests of all relevant parties." 

"It shows the sincerity and responsible attitude of China as a major country," Hua added. 

Welcoming the end of the standoff, senior Chinese scholars said major lesson out of border tensions is that China and India should be sensitive towards each other's concerns to avert future conflicts. 

"I am very glad to hear that finally the two governments demonstrated their maturity and far reaching and farsighted decision to peacefully end the conflict," Hu Shisheng, Director of the official China Institutes of Contemporary International Relations, told PTI. 

Hu said China and India should be sensitive to each other's concerns. 

Rong Ying, Vice President and Senior Research Fellow of the China Institute of the International Relations, which is affiliated to the Chinese Foreign Ministry, said the resolution of Dokalam standoff showed maturity and resilience of India-China bilateral relations. 

"This is by far the most the serious incident between the two countries on the boundary. Ten weeks of very serious and grave situation. So the fact that both sides through the diplomatic means solved it in a peaceful (way), I think it should be definitely welcomed," said Rong, who served as a diplomat in the Chinese embassy in New Delhi.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Nilgiri

Han Warrior said:


> Hmm, don't take us seriously and yet your soldies ran like cow wards?



PLA Construction equipment got ejected and never will return. I know the satellite pictures coming in soon are going to hurt your ego very badly (so in time being you want to take leaf out of global times style blah blah). Sucks for you that China has to be bullied around about what it can and can't do in territory it claims...but long precedent already set in SCS and Arunachal Pradesh for it....so you just took more of the same up your derriere.

Xi fired and replaced ("regrouped" - lol) western commander of PLA for a reason after all....I am enjoying the tensions and butthurts in brittle CPC a lot 

@AUSTERLITZ

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Nilgiri said:


> PLA Construction equipment got ejected and never will return. I know the satellite pictures coming in soon are going to hurt your ego very badly (so in time being you want to take leaf out of global times style blah blah). Sucks for you that China has to be bullied around about what it can and can't do in territory it claims...but long precedent already set in SCS and Arunachal Pradesh for it....so you just took more of the same up your derriere.
> 
> Xi fired and replaced ("regrouped" - lol) western commander of PLA for a reason after all....I am enjoying the tensions and butthurts in brittle CPC a lot
> 
> @AUSTERLITZ


When did construction equipment got 'ejected'? Can MEA confirm this? Ooo wait MEA is awfully suspiciously silent on this? I wonder why? 

So a country being forced to unilaterally unconditionally withdraw is now the victor?. Btw, status quo is the same? Before this we were patrolling and now we are stationed there permanently. Chankian indeed, you basically just handed Doklam to us, you gave us an excuse to militarize Doklam. 

*http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2017-08/29/c_136565604.htm*

"We will make an overall assessment of the weather conditions and all related factors, and according to the actual circumstances* complete construction plans for the Dong Lang (Doklam) area,"* spokesperson Hua Chunying told a daily news briefing

*http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/xwfw_665399/s2510_665401/2511_665403/t1488261.shtml*

*Q: Could you tell us that how many Chinese soldiers are still deployed at the Dong Lang area?*

A: This is a very specific question. What I can tell you is that The Chinese border troops continue with their patrols and *stationing in the Dong Lang area*. China will adjust and deploy its military resources in accordance with the need of guarding the border and the situation on the ground.

Btw how many meters of road completed till Doka La, roughly 30-40% deep into Doklam did you destroy? The answer is ZEROOOOOOO.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nilgiri

Han Warrior said:


> When did construction equipment got 'ejected'?



Why so impatient? Satellite pictures incoming for rest of the year. But of course you will make up some excuse then too lol....but anyway its other audience we care about than chinese trolls anyway.



Han Warrior said:


> "We will make an overall assessment of the weather conditions and all related factors, and according to the actual circumstances* complete construction plans for the Dong Lang (Doklam) area,"* spokesperson Hua Chunying told a daily news briefing



You can complete construction "plans". We care about actual construction on the ground  and its never going to happen....and it will be verified constantly now.

You can see chinese govt has chosen its words very carefully.

Just like here too:

_China will adjust and deploy its military resources in accordance with the need of guarding the border and the situation on the ground._

i.e just patrols now basically, no permanent presence. That can be argued to be the accordance to a "need" too lol.

In the end the "re-adjustment" reality is captured by satellite for all to see soon. Too bad for trolls like you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Nilgiri said:


> Why so impatient? Satellite pictures incoming for rest of the year. But of course you will make up some excuse then too lol....but anyway its other audience we care about than chinese trolls anyway.


Rest of the year? So Do i have to wait one year? China already officially stated they will continue road construction and also exercise sovereignty. Aren't you supposed to 'mutually withdraw' and get a road cessation concession?. You don't find it suspicious that MEA is not refuting Chinese claims as usual, the same case when CHina informed the world India withdrew until 40 soldiers were left? And yet your media was saying the exact opposite? Or when it was obviously a Chinese soldier giving a flying kick while your soldier was holding a stone and yet your media twisted it around?




Nilgiri said:


> You can complete construction "plans". We care about actual construction on the ground  and its never going to happen....and it will be verified constantly now. You can see chinese govt has chosen its words very carefully.


Yup we planned to build roads there, and we are going to complete what we plan. Are you so desperate now that you need to play with semantics? . Any idiot can tell what it meant. Btw, have you even read MEA statements? Disengagement? Actual construction? Bhai wake up, there is a grade 40 road 100 meters from your border INTACT, in Doka La. That's 30-40% deep inside Doklam, and now you have permanent presence of Chinese troops. You geniuses just strategically handed us Doklam by withdrawing.






Nilgiri said:


> Just like here too:
> 
> _China will adjust and deploy its military resources in accordance with the need of guarding the border and the situation on the ground._


This means if India increased their troops deployment on Indian side of the border, China will do the same. Simple English.



Nilgiri said:


> i.e just patrols now basically, no permanent presence. That can be argued to be the accordance to a "need" too lol.
> 
> In the end the "re-adjustment" reality is captured by satellite for all to see soon. Too bad for trolls like you


I guess you are now having selective visual impairment again?

This is a very specific question. What I can tell you is that The Chinese border troops continue with their patrols and *stationing in the Dong Lang area*. China will adjust and deploy its military resources in accordance with the need of guarding the border and the situation on the ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Han Patriot

Just in, second confrimation of permanent troop stationed at Doklam near Doka La.

http://eng.mod.gov.cn/news/2017-08/31/content_4790490.htm

*Question: What role did the Chinese military play in resolving the Dong Lang incident? What measures will the military take to safeguard national sovereignty as well as national interests and rights?*

*Answer:* Since the Dong Lang incident happened, the Chinese military has closely monitored the development of the situation. Not a single moment have we forgotten our responsibility of safeguarding our motherland and upholding peace. Not in a single moment have we relented in our targeted preparation for military struggle. We took on-site emergency response measures,* strengthened border control*, *pushed forward operational deployment *and enhanced targeted training so as to firmly safeguard territorial integrity, national sovereignty and our legitimate rights and interests. At the same time, through military diplomacy and border defense exchange channels, we lodged numerous representations with the Indian military and played an important role for the proper settlement of the Dong Lang incident. The Chinese military will continue to carry out its missions and responsibilities, *beef up patrol *and* troop station in the Dong Lang area* and resolutely safeguard national sovereignty and security.

*Question: The spokesperson of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs said the other day that the Chinese border defense troops continued with patrolling and stationing in the Dong Lang area. Could you tell us how they would do that specifically?*

*Answer:* Dong Lang is China’s inherent territory. We will never give up each inch of the beautiful mountains and rivers of our motherland. The Chinese armed forces will firmly carry out its sacred mission of safeguarding territorial sovereignty and protect every inch of the land in the Dong Lang area.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

I realise something new.

I am so stupid, Doklam and Doklam plateau are two different things, China wanted to own Doklam not just the plateau, the road till Doka La essentially already covers the whole Doklam plateau. When we station troops there, we have de-facto control of Doklam plateau. Strategically, it was the plateau that mattered, the last big piece of flat land there facing Siliguri. Use google 3D, the plateau area is only at the top left quarter of Doklam, the rest are essentially river valleys with no strategic use.

Map from Indian analyst






Map from Chinese MOFA

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lcloo

The road building on Doka La where the Indians crossed over the border is as good as already completed since it is only 100 meters away from border marked by mountain ridge. The next tasks would be to built bunkers, trench and fox-holes for the PLA troops to be stationed there.

Indians had done some favour for the Chinese as they had built some trench and lookout post on the Chinese side, which would now be used by PLA soldiers.

Note that the Chinese road is less than 200 meters from Indian road in Sikkim. If Chinese cross over through this road into Sikkim. then they can push all the way to cut off the Chicken neck and isolate Assam and rest of Indian territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Han Patriot

lcloo said:


> The road building on Doka La where the Indians crossed over the border is as good as already completed since it is only 100 meters away from border marked by mountain ridge. The next tasks would be to built bunkers, trench and fox-holes for the PLA troops to be stationed there.
> 
> Indians had done some favour for the Chinese as they had built some trench and lookout post on the Chinese side, which would now be used by PLA soldiers.
> 
> Note that the Chinese road is less than 200 meters from Indian road in Sikkim. If Chinese cross over through this road into Sikkim. then they can push all the way to cut off the Chicken neck and isolate Assam and rest of Indian territory.
> 
> View attachment 422368


Nice map. Chinese troops are now next to Doka La. Doka La if you look at the map is the end point for Doklam plateau, if we have control till that area, we have de facto control. The original intention of the Indians is not road obstruction or cessation, it was road destruction in the plateau areas. This big piece of flat area facing siliguri is good for artillery, missiles, radars, landing base, etc. Trust me, after this you will see a small radar base or air base.

The purpose of the road extension to Gyomochen/Gyomochi is only for dejure control, no strategic use since Gyomochen is a mountain peak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

India needs to be taught a lesson now !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaptainJackSparrow

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> India needs to be taught a lesson now !!!


----------



## samsara

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/903217044425891841

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> India needs to be taught a lesson now !!!


India needs to be DISMEMBERED NOW.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

sinait said:


> India needs to be DISMEMBERED NOW.
> .


Let's calm down there. India has lost. Period. They got humiliated once more and now Modi is begging for Xi's forgiveness at the BRIC summit. China shouldn't beat up India too much for the latter's mistake ... they've learned a very *valuable *listen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## sinait

Figaro said:


> Let's calm down there. India has lost. Period. They got humiliated once more and now Modi is begging for Xi's forgiveness at the BRIC summit. China shouldn't beat up India too much for the latter's mistake ... they've learned a very *valuable *listen


Indians are extremely intransigent.
If they never learned 55 years ago, they will never learn.

They will always self justify by moving the goal post to claim a win for India.
1st it was India will never stand down unless it is a mutual stand down.
After India's shameful unilateral stand down, Indian win was redefined as the road building scrapped. 
When China refused to confirm cancelled road building, Indian win was redefined as road building was postponed.
I am very sure Indians will say China reneged on promise not to resume road building later on.

Indians are unbelievably now even claiming in their school textbooks that they won the war 55 years ago.
Indian thick skin is impossible to penetrate.
Incredible High Threshold for Tolerance of Shame.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Majet Raha

sinait said:


> Indians are extremely intransigent.
> If they never learned 55 years ago, they will never learn.
> 
> They will always self justify by moving the goal post to claim a win for India.
> 1st it was India will never stand down unless it is a mutual stand down.
> After India's shameful unilateral stand down, Indian win was redefined as the road building scrapped.
> When China refused to confirm cancelled road building, Indian win was redefined as road building was postponed.
> I am very sure Indians will say China reneged on promise not to resume road building later on.
> 
> Indians are unbelievably now even claiming in their school textbooks that they won the war 55 years ago.
> Indian thick skin is impossible to penetrate.
> Incredible High Threshold for Tolerance of Shame.
> .



All you guys are on weed??

Your discussion shows how far are you from the reality, your leader 12 jinping is meeting our PM and discussing how not to reach to such standoff levels again and talking peace with us.
He know the importance of peace with us and you are shitting about war and what not.

i can only suggest you to stop whining and move ahead with peace, if you still want to live in la la land where chini army is building the road then go ahead morons.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sinait

Majet Raha said:


> All you guys are on weed??
> 
> Your discussion shows how far are you from the reality, your leader 12 jinping is meeting our PM and discussing how not to reach to such standoff levels again and talking peace with us.
> He know the importance of peace with us and you are shitting about war and what not.
> 
> i can only suggest you to stop whining and move ahead with peace, if you still want to live in la la land where chini army is building the road then go ahead morons.


You are the one that is hallucinating.
Where did you see on my post about war ?
I am not from China, so not mine to call for war.
But from a strategic point of view, it is a good time to dismember India, as India have no missile shield and preoccupied with many disasters and internal strife.

Its your stupid army that misread China's road on Donglang as a threat to India.
From my perspective, China want to earn more tens and hundreds of billions off India.
Why would China want to threaten India ?

Notice how Indians were delirious when they thought the ones who got beaten at Pangong Lake were the Chinese. 
Indians are warmongers when they thought they are winning, and whining when they lose.
When finally after many days, Indians realize their mistake, even though it was easy to distinguish the Indian side from their clothing, they redefine the incident as one of cowardice, kicking from the side.
Isn't this typical Indian troublemaker behavior despicable ?
.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Majet Raha

sinait said:


> You are the one that is hallucinating.
> Where did you see on my post about war ?
> I am not from China, so not mine to call for war.
> But from a strategic point of view, it is a good time to dismember India, as India have no missile shield and preoccupied with many disasters and internal strife.
> 
> Its your stupid army that misread China's road on Donglang as a threat to India.
> From my perspective, China want to earn more tens and hundreds of billions off India.
> Why would China want to threaten India ?
> 
> Notice how Indians were delirious when they thought the ones who got beaten at Pangong Lake were the Chinese.
> Indians are warmongers when they thought they are winning, and whining when they lose.
> When finally after many days, Indians realize their mistake, even though it was easy to distinguish the Indian side from their clothing, they redefine the incident as one of cowardice, kicking from the side.
> Isn't this typical Indian troublemaker behavior despicable ?
> .



hot air, desmember India 
go on post more, make fool of yourself. 73 days of border standoff and not fired a bullet and talk dismember India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Majet Raha said:


> hot air, desmember India
> go on post more, make fool of yourself. 73 days of border standoff and not fired a bullet and talk dismember India


Not a single bullet and Indians ran.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Leclan

Majet Raha said:


> All you guys are on weed??
> 
> Your discussion shows how far are you from the reality, your leader 12 jinping is meeting our PM and discussing how not to reach to such standoff levels again and talking peace with us.
> He know the importance of peace with us and you are shitting about war and what not.
> 
> i can only suggest you to stop whining and move ahead with peace, if you still want to live in la la land where chini army is building the road then go ahead morons.


peace is never valued by indians. they see peace as othercountry's weakness. so indians dont deserve peace.
all these years india has always regard china as a enemy or at least competent, which is only known by asmall group of people like us. but as Chinese media dont care about india for a long time, chinese people has always been considering india is a friendly and poor country. doklam standoff showed them true face of india . I think this is a really good thing.and I wish indian govt. and army could put more pressure to china and its border. U guys are giving us damngood excuse to get people warned, get infrastructure in tibet done and get military equipment upgraded. for us, hardly can say we lose sth. that really matters. but we get a new angle to reconsider sinoindia relationship. coorporate is over，let compete begin

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Majet Raha

Leclan said:


> all these years india has always regard china as a enemy or at least competent, which is only known by asmall group of people like us. but as Chinese media dont care about india for a long time, chinese people has always been considering india is a friendly and poor country. doklam standoff showed them true face of india . I think this is a really good thing.and I wish indian govt. and army could put more pressure to china and its border. U guys are giving us damngood excuse to get people warned, get infrastructure in tibet done and get military equipment upgraded. for us, hardly can say we lose sth. that really matters. but we get a new angle to reconsider sinoindia relationship. coorporate is over，let compete begin




all this is bullshit. tell this to your public not here. i have traveled to china and have firsthand experience of how they view my country.
and if this is the true case, then you are total fools if you dont see a rising neighbor.

and its too poor that you need a damn good excuse to do something 

the more i read your posts, and other cheerleaders i became more certain that chini posters here are damn fools.

Your leadership thinks exactly opposite of what you think and write, you are reading too much of global times and xhinuha, its may be Youtube and global news is banned in china.

Always assess enemy as it is and not what you think. 

and if you want to reconsider the relationship then go and tell to your 12 jinping not here on pdf, we are putting pressure on your border since so many years now and still you dont notice means you are damn fools.

we reduced your country to save one single terrorist many times, this shows that you support terrorism .

you seems to be the newest idiot in the line of idiots posting on these threads and just a kid. grow up and dont be like others.



Han Warrior said:


> Not a single bullet and Indians ran.



cant debate with an idiot. go on laugh all you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sinait

Majet Raha said:


> all this is bullshit. tell this to your public not here. i have traveled to china and have firsthand experience of how they view my country.
> and if this is the true case, then you are total fools if you dont see a rising neighbor.
> 
> and its too poor that you need a damn good excuse to do something
> 
> the more i read your posts, and other cheerleaders i became more certain that chini posters here are damn fools.
> 
> Your leadership thinks exactly opposite of what you think and write, you are reading too much of global times and xhinuha, its may be Youtube and global news is banned in china.
> 
> Always assess enemy as it is and not what you think.
> 
> and if you want to reconsider the relationship then go and tell to your 12 jinping not here on pdf, we are putting pressure on your border since so many years now and still you dont notice means you are damn fools.
> 
> we reduced your country to save one single terrorist many times, this shows that you support terrorism .
> 
> you seems to be the newest idiot in the line of idiots posting on these threads and just a kid. grow up and dont be like others.
> 
> cant debate with an idiot. go on laugh all you want.


Indians like to think they are geniuses and others are idiots.
Unfortunately for Indians, the facts show otherwise.
PISA, Indians are 2nd from bottom from the last PISA test they participated.
IMO, International Maths Olympiad, India 1.3 billion strong can only manage #52, worse off than Vietnam at #3, and Tiny Singapore at #7.



Han Warrior said:


> Not a single bullet and Indians ran.





Majet Raha said:


> cant debate with an idiot. go on laugh all you want.


This idiot of IQ 82 calling others idiot don't count.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Figaro

Majet Raha said:


> all this is bullshit. tell this to your public not here. i have traveled to china and have firsthand experience of how they view my country.
> and if this is the true case, then you are total fools if you dont see a rising neighbor.
> 
> and its too poor that you need a damn good excuse to do something
> 
> the more i read your posts, and other cheerleaders i became more certain that chini posters here are damn fools.
> 
> Your leadership thinks exactly opposite of what you think and write, you are reading too much of global times and xhinuha, its may be Youtube and global news is banned in china.
> 
> Always assess enemy as it is and not what you think.
> 
> and if you want to reconsider the relationship then go and tell to your 12 jinping not here on pdf, we are putting pressure on your border since so many years now and still you dont notice means you are damn fools.
> 
> we reduced your country to save one single terrorist many times, this shows that you support terrorism .
> 
> you seems to be the newest idiot in the line of idiots posting on these threads and just a kid. grow up and dont be like others.
> 
> 
> 
> cant debate with an idiot. go on laugh all you want.


Your signature doesn't make sense ... China *exists* because of India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leclan

Majet Raha said:


> all this
> ......
> all you want.


yep,keep this mood on. this is what we need. u learned about china? u have been to china?
well, i live in china~
about twitter youtube facebook, not a problem for me. and i was interesting to see all made-in-india videos about india vs this, india vs that. and tell u what, i followed quite a few indian socalled experts about settlite anylysis or defence anylysis. short,neat and clearly showed indian "elites" 's hates about china than those boring long article of hindustan times or other media. their words is useful, but the only barrier for chinese to learn that was that nobody cares india before. now, thanks to Doklam,more and more people who is able to cross GFW read about them and translate them and show them in social media like weibo, QQ~
india uprising? not possible if china against it. now we are going to do that,from our tibet province .
here,how is india GDP growing in recent 3 months? do u really think india's uprising is a sure thing? without china's invest and market developing, do u think european US japan firms would step into ur poor market with no purchase ability? interesting.
u know the biggist problem of india is only that u guys have no brain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Majet Raha said:


> all this is bullshit. tell this to your public not here. i have traveled to china and have firsthand experience of how they view my country.
> and if this is the true case, then you are total fools if you dont see a rising neighbor.
> 
> and its too poor that you need a damn good excuse to do something
> 
> the more i read your posts, and other cheerleaders i became more certain that chini posters here are damn fools.
> 
> Your leadership thinks exactly opposite of what you think and write, you are reading too much of global times and xhinuha, its may be Youtube and global news is banned in china.
> 
> Always assess enemy as it is and not what you think.
> 
> and if you want to reconsider the relationship then go and tell to your 12 jinping not here on pdf, we are putting pressure on your border since so many years now and still you dont notice means you are damn fools.
> 
> we reduced your country to save one single terrorist many times, this shows that you support terrorism .
> 
> you seems to be the newest idiot in the line of idiots posting on these threads and just a kid. grow up and dont be like others.
> 
> 
> 
> cant debate with an idiot. go on laugh all you want.


Majet, nobody gave a hoot about India in China until now. You just became our number ONE ENEMY. You putting pressure? And you think we are not reciprocating, why do you think the road in Doklam was built? Yah, everyone is afraid of the diarrhea SUPAPOWA.. And yet they RANNNNN

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Majet Raha

Han Warrior said:


> Majet, nobody gave a hoot about India in China until now. You just became our number ONE ENEMY. You putting pressure? And you think we are not reciprocating, why do you think the road in Doklam was built? Yah, everyone is afraid of the diarrhea SUPAPOWA.. And yet they RANNNNN



you are one of the biggest hot air balloon i saw here, there are many but you will lead the pack.

you were the aggressor in the recent border standoff and started all by initiating the road building. we responded to call from Bhutan government to stop the aggressor. we sent our troops, and then started 73 days long standoff. 

you were given chance to fire bullet for 73 DAYS, nothing happened. your newspapers, you and your cheerleader gang vomited threats here and everywhere and issued new threats and deadline every day. We stays calm and that put pressure on you to start war. 

We successfully called your bluff of war and everything, just shut up now.

I do not have any more time to waste with you, so any opinion you have on this can continue, so far i heard every rhetoric from you fools and nothing to hear more.


----------



## Leclan

Majet Raha said:


> .....
> you were given chance to fire bullet for 73 DAYS
> .....


hey, wait here....to get whole country people of china know that India is a bad guy, not a friend~ u need to give them proof. and u need to get people understand that india is not the one u used to think. see, we have problems and we tried to save a friend, but indian's ridiculous feelings as heir of british empire drives them mad.

and, to defend our country,PLA and CPC govt. did do sth. in Tibet. we finished military deploy which we wouldnt have done before as we cared india's feelings and benefits. We also starts to build roads and military uses, and study to build dams, which we didnt do as indian concerned,too. now it's just defferent. u dont need to show ur kindness to ur enemy,right?
In indian's eyes, other country should do what indians like, while they can ignore others benifits. if needed, indians can just throw away international rules to threaten a country with its military（well, we have seen how it is really like in tank biathlon 2017） force.

what a country is this?! a coutry full of slaves and bloody slaveowners. i cant imagine in a civilized world today a country like india could even exist as a whole country. better for india to be splited into small parts, which is good for most of those people in the bottom of the society.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Majet Raha said:


> you are one of the biggest hot air balloon i saw here, there are many but you will lead the pack.
> 
> you were the aggressor in the recent border standoff and started all by initiating the road building. we responded to call from Bhutan government to stop the aggressor. we sent our troops, and then started 73 days long standoff.


Road building within our own territory and you call us the aggressor? We sent in diplomatic notice and no one from your side responded and then you call in the troops and then you ran. Who was the aggressor? Stop, did you stop? We are now STATIONED in Doklam, it is even worse than before. So why did you run? 



Majet Raha said:


> you were given chance to fire bullet for 73 DAYS, nothing happened. your newspapers, you and your cheerleader gang vomited threats here and everywhere and issued new threats and deadline every day. We stays calm and that put pressure on you to start war.
> 
> We successfully called your bluff of war and everything, just shut up now.


Chance to fire? We gave you chance to retreat in honor, and you obliged like a good puppy. If you stayed on, all you Indians would be fried chapati. If you called our bluff, you would have stayed on, not RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN. 



Majet Raha said:


> I do not have any more time to waste with you, so any opinion you have on this can continue, so far i heard every rhetoric from you fools and nothing to hear more.


Sure, RUNNNNNNNNN

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## terranMarine

Chinese media is not interested in hyping up any victory. China gave India a face saving moment by telling the world that both have come to an agreement that Indian troops unilaterally withdrew. But what does the Indian media do?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

terranMarine said:


> Chinese media is not interested in hyping up any victory. China gave India a face saving moment by telling the world that both have come to an agreement that Indian troops unilaterally withdrew. But what does the Indian media do?


Yes, that was the only agreement, both agreed that this shall not escalate and India shall withdraw unilaterally, until today Indians are still thinking this was a mutual withdrawal when we officially said Chinese troops shall continue to patrol and STATION troops there.

Imagine this, had India responded to Chinese diplomatic messages, we might have just patrol and stop our construction in Doka La to maintain peaceful relations, but instead you used force, and now we are permanently stationed there. So who is the loser now? De facto annexation of 'Doklam plateau' and what in return? A postponement of road till Gyomochi from Doka La, which has no strategic use? The strategic portion is the plateau not the road to Gyomochi, these indiots have really no strategic sense at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Majet Raha

Han Warrior said:


> Road building within our own territory and you call us the aggressor? We sent in diplomatic notice and no one from your side responded and then you call in the troops and then you ran. Who was the aggressor? Stop, did you stop? We are now STATIONED in Doklam, it is even worse than before. So why did you run?
> 
> 
> Chance to fire? We gave you chance to retreat in honor, and you obliged like a good puppy. If you stayed on, all you Indians would be fried chapati. If you called our bluff, you would have stayed on, not RUNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN.
> 
> 
> Sure, RUNNNNNNNNN



chini one child policy idiots ran from Bhutan, not from chini territory.

if this your lad why you stopped the road building idiot?


----------



## sinait

Majet Raha said:


> chini one child policy idiots ran from Bhutan, not from chini territory.
> if this your lad why you stopped the road building idiot?


There is no hurry for China to build roads in winter time.
Why are you so uptight that China delays building its road for a few months whereas India delays building their border roads for more than 15 years ?
Maybe it is because India likes to build their roads in winter.

Instead of trolling here, road building at the border could use your help.
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...s-along-china-border/articleshow/60147975.cms
*15 years on, 46 key roads on China front still not ready*

India won Donglang standoff ???
What else to expect from delusional Indians who readily believe 2016 demonetization will reap a big windfall gain from black money and school textbooks taught them India won the war in 1962.
Pathetic Indians.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## rishav

sinait said:


> There is no hurry for China to build roads in winter time.
> Why are you so uptight that China delays building its road for a few months whereas India delays building their border roads for more than 15 years ?
> Maybe it is because India likes to build their roads in winter.
> 
> Instead of trolling here, road building at the border could use your help.
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...s-along-china-border/articleshow/60147975.cms
> *15 years on, 46 key roads on China front still not ready*
> 
> India won Donglang standoff ???
> What else to expect from delusional Indians who readily believe 2016 demonetization will reap a big windfall gain from black money and *school textbooks taught them India won the war in 1962*.
> Pathetic Indians.
> .



nope , everybody in india knows that we lost that war and we were always told the same


----------



## Majet Raha

sinait said:


> There is no hurry for China to build roads in winter time.
> Why are you so uptight that China delays building its road for a few months whereas India delays building their border roads for more than 15 years ?
> Maybe it is because India likes to build their roads in winter.
> 
> Instead of trolling here, road building at the border could use your help.
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...s-along-china-border/articleshow/60147975.cms
> *15 years on, 46 key roads on China front still not ready*
> 
> India won Donglang standoff ???
> What else to expect from delusional Indians who readily believe 2016 demonetization will reap a big windfall gain from black money and school textbooks taught them India won the war in 1962.
> Pathetic Indians.
> .



without this we are enough for one child china, if we get this road then chini bobbys wont even show up.

and if chini know so much about us, then why did you not attacked us for 73 days?

your idiot newspapers and fool posters issued million threats, idiots seriously


----------



## eldamar

rishav said:


> nope , everybody in india knows that we lost that war and we were always told the same



Tried punching above her weight with Forward Policy. Then cry 'backstabbing Chinese' like a little girl after losing the war('Hindi Chini Bhai bhai' my ***)- same as Hitler's 'stabbed in the back by Jews' rhetoric.

hahahahhahahhahahha hohohoho hehehe.

Never laughed so bad

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## sinait

Majet Raha said:


> without this we are enough for one child china, if we get this road then chini bobbys wont even show up.
> 
> and if chini know so much about us, then why did you not attacked us for 73 days?
> 
> your idiot newspapers and fool posters issued million threats, idiots seriously


No wonder India lost in 1962 so badly.
India don't know what is planning and preparation and phycological warfare.

Chinese media lambast India daily without a peep response from timid Modi to show India's weakness.
China is meticulously planning so as to win over dumb India easily and with the minimum loss.
China with "able to fight and win wars" in mind, replaced the Armed forces chief to war veteran General Li Zuocheng.
This frightened cowardly India into surrendering Donglang in a hurry.

India was lucky to cowardly escape unscathed this time because China didn't expect India to scoot so quickly as China took more than 6 months preparing for 1962 war.
.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

Majet Raha said:


> chini one child policy idiots ran from Bhutan, not from chini territory.
> 
> if this your lad why you stopped the road building idiot?


What has one child policy got to do with this crisis? . You can assume it is Bhutanese territory or whatever, all I see now are Chinese troops stationed there. We did not stopped, we postponed the road construction so that you can withdraw in a face saving manner.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Majet Raha

Han Warrior said:


> What has one child policy got to do with this crisis? . You can assume it is Bhutanese territory or whatever, all I see now are Chinese troops stationed there. We did not stopped, we postponed the road construction so that you can withdraw in a face saving manner.



all the parents called their sons back, they were afraid that if they attack us then all will be killed so moms and dads called them back and they ran home


----------



## eldamar

Majet Raha said:


> all the parents called their sons back, they were afraid that if they attack us then all will be killed so moms and dads called them back and they ran home


hahahaha with massive amounts of excessive people applying to get into its army, China has the liberty to select only those she feels are ready(to be in the army divisions that carry combat risks).
BTW, your signature REEKS heavily of your subconcious jealousy and inferiority complex

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rishav

eldarlmari said:


> Tried punching above her weight with Forward Policy. Then cry 'backstabbing Chinese' like a little girl after losing the war('Hindi Chini Bhai bhai' my ***)- same as Hitler's 'stabbed in the back by Jews' rhetoric
> 
> hahahahhahahhahahha hohohoho hehehe.
> 
> Never laughed so bad


 why quote my post ?


----------



## jhungary

Han Warrior said:


> I realise something new.
> 
> I am so stupid, Doklam and Doklam plateau are two different things, China wanted to own Doklam not just the plateau, the road till Doka La essentially already covers the whole Doklam plateau. When we station troops there, we have de-facto control of Doklam plateau. Strategically, it was the plateau that mattered, the last big piece of flat land there facing Siliguri. Use google 3D, the plateau area is only at the top left quarter of Doklam, the rest are essentially river valleys with no strategic use.
> 
> Map from Indian analyst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map from Chinese MOFA



How do you reach that conclusion? I found it strange for someone to say "Controlling the MSR" and you are controlling the area.

Beside River itself is a Strategic Target (I wonder do you actually know what is of Strategic Value to begin with?) A River is a Natural Defence Line. On the other hand, MSR (or Road, in layman term) is a strategic burden/liability, because you can set ambush by planting IED and also choking traffic to one or both side and it draw resources to protect the road.

Road usually are a Tactical Advantage, but that also depending on how effective you can protect your convoy.


----------



## Figaro

I'm surprised that this discussion is still going on ... India has clearly lost the "recent conflict" by unilaterally withdrawing in face of forthright Chinese opposition. What more is there to say? The people who say that India has an operational or strategic advantage in this scenario, please ask yourselves why they wanted to halt Chinese road construction in the first place? Surely if their position was impregnable, there would be no need to infringe on someone else's sovereignty just to prevent a "minor" road. And if India was so strong as some make it out to be, then why did they decide to withdraw? There's something called logical progression and common sense ... which some people I find are indeed sorely lacking.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Han Patriot

jhungary said:


> How do you reach that conclusion? I found it strange for someone to say "Controlling the MSR" and you are controlling the area.
> 
> Beside River itself is a Strategic Target (I wonder do you actually know what is of Strategic Value to begin with?) A River is a Natural Defence Line. On the other hand, MSR (or Road, in layman term) is a strategic burden/liability, because you can set ambush by planting IED and also choking traffic to one or both side and it draw resources to protect the road.
> 
> Road usually are a Tactical Advantage, but that also depending on how effective you can protect your convoy.


You see any roads going through that steep valley genius? I suggest you take a look at the 3D map before going I AM A PROFESSIONAL INFANTRY again. Roads are 'strategic burden'? With no roads, how are you gonna bring up the weapons genius? Damn, are you arguing for the sake of arguing? If there are a burden, wtf the Indians are still building it, genius?



Majet Raha said:


> all the parents called their sons back, they were afraid that if they attack us then all will be killed so moms and dads called them back and they ran home


But they are still there and you ran btw...

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## jhungary

Han Warrior said:


> You see any roads going through that steep valley genius? I suggest you take a look at the 3D map before going I AM A PROFESSIONAL INFANTRY again. Roads are 'strategic burden'? With no roads, how are you gonna bring up the weapons genius? Damn, are you arguing for the sake of arguing? If there are a burden, wtf the Indians are still building it, genius?



I never said it was a burden, I said Road are a *strategic burden* (Hence, I wonder what do you actually know about Strategic Value)

Road are of* TACTICAL* advantage (As said on my last post), simply because both side needed it and both side can access to it, and it offer tactical advantage to whoever use it (It could be the Chinese, it could be the Indian) it does not make it strategically important for an general area, because if one side did not have the access to the road, that does not mean it does not have the access to the area.

To be "*STRATEGICALLY*" valued, *AS YOU SAID*, Would mean the occupation of the road more valuable than the need to devote troop for that particular road. Meaning, you need to be

A.) Able to denied access the other party on that same road.
B.) The resource you devoted is worth that objective (Denied the Enemy Access)

For a road, you can neither effectively denied a road for your enemy, nor can you do it in a economical way. Unless you are building pillboxes every 100 meters to safe guard the road in each and all section, your enemy can have access the road, and Access does not mean they need to travel the whole length in it, access mean they have the access to plant stuff (Mine and IED) that can ambush you in any given stretch of the road. If your enemy can plant IED and Mine the road, then the road *WILL BECOME STRATEGIC BURDEN* to you, because you either take the lost and continue using the road, assign troop to guard the convoy, or not use the road altogether.

There are no other Strategic Objective can a road achieve beside going from A to B, and as I said, you can go from A to B without that road (by chopper or ASR or any other mean) that mean the importance of the road is zero. And guarding it would be a Strategic Burden.

That's bring to your ridiculous point, how exactly controlling the road would have control the area? 

And yes, this is Infantry Tactics, and yes, you know shit about it.


----------



## Majet Raha

Han Warrior said:


> You see any roads going through that steep valley genius? I suggest you take a look at the 3D map before going I AM A PROFESSIONAL INFANTRY again. Roads are 'strategic burden'? With no roads, how are you gonna bring up the weapons genius? Damn, are you arguing for the sake of arguing? If there are a burden, wtf the Indians are still building it, genius?
> 
> 
> But they are still there and you ran btw...



you keep on laughing hard for no reason, chini troops went off like rats. our troops still there guarding our closest friend. we always stand by our friends like Bhutan and Myanmar (Burma). But you stab pakisan in the back by naming them in the BRICS declaration, 

chini buckle under little pressure from Modi government.


----------



## yantong1980

Majet Raha said:


> you keep on laughing hard for no reason, chini troops went off like rats. our troops still there guarding our closest friend. we always stand by our friends like Bhutan and Myanmar (Burma). But you stab pakisan in the back by naming them in the BRICS declaration,
> 
> chini buckle under little pressure from Modi government.



Went off like rats? Who the last fool lift it's foot? Who the one that came like macho guy, and then retreated? Indian logic... Your King Modi and your masses media fool you and distract you from domestic issues using Doklam, If India DO care about Bhutan as allies, emperor Modi will do diplomatic support in Bhutan favor rather playing firecracker with gasoline in Doklam by provoking China, and drag entire area into WAR! India just lucky China show restraint, not act careless because China doesn't interest in conflict. As Trump with Syrian Shayrat attack, your Modi not different case, he do this for domestic political support. Seems Chinese leadership understand this, as long strategic values still in hand, they give a f*** with Modi and his Indian media style chest thumping.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Majet Raha

yantong1980 said:


> Went off like rats? Who the last fool lift it's foot? Who the one that came like macho guy, and then retreated? Indian logic... Your King Modi and your masses media fool you and distract you from domestic issues using Doklam, If India DO care about Bhutan as allies, emperor Modi will do diplomatic support in Bhutan favor rather playing firecracker with gasoline in Doklam by provoking China, and drag entire area into WAR! India just lucky China show restraint, not act careless because China doesn't interest in conflict. As Trump with Syrian Shayrat attack, your Modi not different case, he do this for domestic political support. Seems Chinese leadership understand this, as long strategic values still in hand, they give a f*** with Modi and his Indian media style chest thumping.



simple logic, 
1. china start building road. 
2. Bhutan call its friend
3. Bhutan's friend goes to help
4. Road building stops with military action
5. 73 days passed, Bhutan's friend still standing firm with him
6. china with no option calls Bhutan's friend for discussion
7. Bhutan's friend agrees and china both agree to withdraw and go back to Jun 15th Position
8. chini cheerleader have their lungs out claiming victory without logic

So what we learn? ignore chini cheerleaders and focus on pressuring chini. they will give up eventually.


----------



## Majet Raha

You will lose all your friends in few years, you will lose pakistan with the BRICS declaration and North Korea as well. 

hahaa, super power without any friends. one child policy not helping, how about zero child policy? no china no problems


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Indians are normally controlled well if you hit them hard on their Aircraft carrier , once that Fat slow Aircraft carrier is destroyed their moral will suck and they will lose as they always do.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Han Patriot

jhungary said:


> I never said it was a burden, I said Road are a *strategic burden* (Hence, I wonder what do you actually know about Strategic Value)
> 
> Road are of* TACTICAL* advantage (As said on my last post), simply because both side needed it and both side can access to it, and it offer tactical advantage to whoever use it (It could be the Chinese, it could be the Indian) it does not make it strategically important for an general area, because if one side did not have the access to the road, that does not mean it does not have the access to the area.
> 
> To be "*STRATEGICALLY*" valued, *AS YOU SAID*, Would mean the occupation of the road more valuable than the need to devote troop for that particular road. Meaning, you need to be
> 
> A.) Able to denied access the other party on that same road.
> B.) The resource you devoted is worth that objective (Denied the Enemy Access)
> 
> For a road, you can neither effectively denied a road for your enemy, nor can you do it in a economical way. Unless you are building pillboxes every 100 meters to safe guard the road in each and all section, your enemy can have access the road, and Access does not mean they need to travel the whole length in it, access mean they have the access to plant stuff (Mine and IED) that can ambush you in any given stretch of the road. If your enemy can plant IED and Mine the road, then the road *WILL BECOME STRATEGIC BURDEN* to you, because you either take the lost and continue using the road, assign troop to guard the convoy, or not use the road altogether.
> 
> There are no other Strategic Objective can a road achieve beside going from A to B, and as I said, you can go from A to B without that road (by chopper or ASR or any other mean) that mean the importance of the road is zero. And guarding it would be a Strategic Burden.
> 
> That's bring to your ridiculous point, how exactly controlling the road would have control the area?
> 
> And yes, this is Infantry Tactics, and yes, you know shit about it.


Damn...you and your essays, put it in points..stop flooding to debate...you are not debating, you are overwhelming someone so he couldn't respond. I give up.....YOU WIN again, ROADS ARE A STRATEGIC BURDEN....we all shouldn't build roads. Right genius infantry + strategist + technologist, I am starting to think you are Indian and not Viet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jhungary

Han Warrior said:


> Damn...you and your essays, put it in points..stop flooding to debate...you are not debating, you are overwhelming someone so he couldn't respond. I give up.....YOU WIN again, ROADS ARE A STRATEGIC BURDEN....we all shouldn't build roads. Right genius infantry + strategist + technologist, I am starting to think you are Indian and not Viet.



Or, in another word, you cannot response to my post because you are wrong. I don't care whether or not I am Indian or Vietnamese, as long as you are speechless and you are wrong, and at the end of the day, you cannot counter my point and you are wrong.

And yes, you know shit about Infantry Tactics, if I were you, I will not ever post something like what you just said again, and couple with the fact that you cannot read a couple of paragraph, you probably should not be posting here at all.

Do you want me to break it down in a 5 years old term so you will understand?

Road = No Good? Why
Road = Chinese can get Ambush
Chinese need Protect Road
If Road no Protect, Chinese Die
So, Road no good.

There, is it simple enough for you to understand??


----------



## yantong1980

Majet Raha said:


> simple logic,
> 1. china start building road.
> 2. Bhutan call its friend
> 3. Bhutan's friend goes to help
> 4. Road building stops with military action
> 5. 73 days passed, Bhutan's friend still standing firm with him
> 6. china with no option calls Bhutan's friend for discussion
> 7. Bhutan's friend agrees and china both agree to withdraw and go back to Jun 15th Position
> 8. chini cheerleader have their lungs out claiming victory without logic
> 
> So what we learn? ignore chini cheerleaders and focus on pressuring chini. they will give up eventually.



Can't read my previous comment? Who you? 6 yr old child? This simple fact for you : China still in Doklam, Indian trespasser retreated back home.



Majet Raha said:


> You will lose all your friends in few years, you will lose pakistan with the BRICS declaration and North Korea as well.
> 
> hahaa, super power without any friends. one child policy not helping, how about zero child policy? no china no problems




You comment like drunk hobo, why don't you deal with thrash 'mountain' back home. Seems it more life threatening than Doklam stand-off, if thousand like it exist, even UN will declare it as WMD, LoL.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lmjiao

With 1,000 Chinese Troops Near Doklam Standoff Area, China Widens Existing Road

http://www.india.com/news/india/chi...in-doklam-with-500-soldiers-on-guard-2517082/

Doklam, Oct 6: More than a month after the Chinese and Indian armies stepped back from a standoff at Doklam, China is back to expanding the motorable road on the Doklam Plateau with nearly 500 soldiers on guard. China has nearly 1,000 Chinese troops stationed just 10 kilometres from the faceoff site. However, India says that it doesn’t expect a “flashpoint” at the same site between the two countries.

The People’s Liberation Army (PLA) has been using the construction material and bulldozers to expand and improve the road which it built some years ago. The material and bulldozers were brought during the standoff at Doklam, a source told TOI. He added that by expanding the road construction, China is reinforcing its claim on the Doklam. 

The Chinese shifted the unused road construction material North and East of the site of the previous conflict, a media report said. The report also says that the activity began shortly after India and China announced de-escalation of tensions on August 28. “But one PLA battalion remains on the plateau,” said sources, speaking with Indian Express. It has also been reported that a few bunkers have reportedly been detected in the locality.

“It is not status quo ante. Ideally, they should withdraw the troops and equipment,” an official was quoted as saying by The Hindu.

Defence Ministry officials, on the other hand, have claimed that only 300 soldiers are present in the area. A senior Army officer said that there has been “no change in the levels of deployment since the end of the standoff”. He also claimed that since the end of Doklam standoff, the Chinese troops have pulled back only 300-400 metres. (

Air Chief Marshal BS Dhanoa too acknowledged and indicated the presence of Chinese soldiers in the Chumbi Valley during his Thursday annual press conference. “The two sides are not in a physical face-off as we speak. However, their forces in Chumbi Valley are still deployed and I expect them to withdraw as their exercise in the area gets over”, Dhanoa said.

The Indian and Chinese troops engaged in a 73-day-long standoff in Doklam soon after India stopped the construction of the roads in Doklam, disputed between Beijing and Thimphu, by the Chinese Army.

A biannual Army Commanders conference is scheduled to be held from October 9 to 14 which, according to the reports, would be discussing the preparedness of the military along the border.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916006719003619328


----------



## Figaro

Deino said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/916006719003619328


So much for the Indian nationalist claiming victory in Doklam ... they'll do just about anything to make themselves feel better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

As per Indian media, India has not only retreated from Doklam but from area close to it too.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/918377660098551808

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Martian2

I think there are 1,000 Chinese troops in Doklam.

If someone shoots, a full blown war will result.

You get one guess which country wins in a war.

Withdrawing Indian troops to prevent an accidental shooting war is logical and smart.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Windjammer

That kick proved very effective and showing results now. !!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## ashok321

India knew that China would build the road no matter what.
Hence (not to repeat the same standoff again), Coward Modi withdraws...

So much for nationalism or 56" chest.

So why did he bring the armored bulldozers in the first place then?


----------



## randomradio

The Chinese have agreed to our demands, so there is no need for Indian troops to continue operating in Bhutanese territory. The Bhutanese will take over instead.


----------



## Cyberian

India = Republic of Cowards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

randomradio said:


> The Chinese have agreed to our demands, so there is no need for Indian troops to continue operating in Bhutanese territory. The Bhutanese will take over instead.


They’ve agreed to your territorial demands so much that there are still 1000 Chinese soldiers in Doklam who are constructing the road as we speak. Passing the burden to Bhutan is indicative of India’s weak position ... why transfer the work to a weaker party who shows no interest for India’s claims ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## randomradio

Figaro said:


> They’ve agreed to your territorial demands so much that there are still 1000 Chinese soldiers in Doklam who are constructing the road as we speak. Passing the burden to Bhutan is indicative of India’s weak position ... why transfer the work to a weaker party who shows no interest for India’s claims ...



They are not. They are constructing the road in territory that is not disputed. It's 250m away from the disputed area.

As for transferring the area to Bhutan, it is Bhutan's territory. India never had a presence there. After China trespassed, India also trespassed on Bhutanese invitation. Now, since the situation has been resolved, there is no need for India to remain there. Basically, we asked for status quo, and since status quo has been achieved, we need to do our part and withdraw back into Indian territory.

China may have 1000 troops there, but India has 90000 in the area.


----------



## SingaporeGuy

randomradio said:


> They are not. They are constructing the road in territory that is not disputed. It's 250m away from the disputed area.
> 
> As for transferring the area to Bhutan, it is Bhutan's territory. India never had a presence there. After China trespassed, India also trespassed on Bhutanese invitation. Now, since the situation has been resolved, there is no need for India to remain there. Basically, we asked for status quo, and since status quo has been achieved, we need to do our part and withdraw back into Indian territory.
> 
> China may have 1000 troops there, but India has 90000 in the area.



its easy to talk...where is the proof brudder?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## randomradio

SingaporeGuy said:


> its easy to talk...where is the proof brudder?



Why else would Indian troops leave? The territory India had placed troops in was disputed between China and Bhutan. So Bhutanese withdrew and requested India to take over those positions. With the situation resolved, we can leave. This is common sense.

China is building roads in undisputed Chinese territory. You can build anything you want in your territory, simply not in disputed territory.


----------



## samsara

Figaro said:


> They’ve agreed to your territorial demands so much that there are still 1000 Chinese soldiers in Doklam who are constructing the road as we speak. *Passing the burden to Bhutan is indicative of India’s weak position* ... why transfer the work to a weaker party who shows no interest for India’s claims ...



*CORRECTION:* Passing back the burden to Bhutan to take care its own territorial claim showing the *responsible and mindful act* of Delhi in the 21st century, the modern nation-state era post WW2... namely *to respect the sovereignty* of the tiny Himalayan Buddhist Kingdom, Bhutan (of around 800,000 population), and to *not* treat that landlocked nation *as a suzerainty*. Unlike the Sikkim Kingdom, which was later swallowed by Delhi in 1975, *Bhutan is no longer a suzerainty of India*. Read further this suzerainty issue _here_.

In the absence of any interference from Delhi, China and Bhutan should achieve the final and permanent amicable solution to the lingering territorial issues as well as establishing diplomatic relationship (mind every one that Bhutan has established its diplomatic relationship with mere _four_ countries, something quite abnormal... even the isolationist and Stalinist nation, North Korea, has diplomatic relationship with many nations) and developing mutually beneficial close economic cooperation between the two neighbouring nations shortly... in a matter of a year or two. It's illogical to think that the Bhutan does not want to enjoy the economic development, closer relationship to also enjoy the fruit of China's economic might and more and better transportation accesses linked to the Tibetan Plateau for goods transportation and economic development opportunities to its still lacklustre economy (which undergoes the regular yearly national budget deficit over many years, so being bankrolled by Delhi to patch the hole steadily; hence, be heavily indebted to Delhi and be hooked accordingly... but China has the resource to bail Thimphu out of that pile of debt) and so forth... indeed Bhutan is quite eager to be linked by the Chinese railway... and in fact the biggest, the *existential fear* of Bhutan is being put under "_Sikkimization_" by Delhi!

Nonetheless time will side with China, Bhutan simply cannot ignore to have a closer relationship with its giant neighbour, and engaging in a more balance relationship between Thimphu - Delhi and Thimphu - Beijing serves the best the Bhutanese own interests in the long run. This article by SCMP gives a good insight what's faced by the tiny kingdom.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*Exhibition on Xi Jinping’s 5 years shows China’s military might, skips India* 




Published October 13, 2017 SOURCE: INDIA TODAY The Chinese Communist Party (CPC) has showcased its military modernisation as a key achievement of Xi Jinping’s first five-year-term, which ends on October 18, in an official exhibition unveiled in Beijing. The exhibition, organised by the CPC Central Committee, is aimed at showing the Chinese public Xi’s “major achievements” since he took over as general secretary in November 2012, and is significant in reflecting what the leadership saw as key priorities. The sprawling exhibition in Beijing’s massive Soviet-style exhibition centre hailed Xi’s “major country diplomacy”, and the section of the exhibition on diplomatic achievements showed his meetings with U.S. President Donald Trump and Russian President Vladimir Putin. It also specifically mentioned that China “has built an all-weather strategic partnership with Pakistan”, as it showed a photograph of Politburo Standing Committee Yu Zhengsheng visiting Pakistan in April and meeting with Raza Rabbani, Chairman of the Pakistani Senate. India wasn’t mentioned in the context of China’s “major country diplomacy”, barring a photograph of Prime Minister Modi and other BRICS leaders attending the Xiamen summit in September. The only other mention of India was a photograph showing a delegation of Indian youths before their visit to China in 2014. One of the exhibition’s largest sections showcased the People’s Liberation Army’s (PLA) modernisation over the past five years, highlighting China’s first aircraft carrier, the Liaoning, its fifth-generation stealth fighter, and the opening of the first Chinese overseas military base in Djibouti. “We are building a modern military capable of winning battles”, a guide told a group of diplomats and reporters on Friday. “Under Chairman Xi, we have undertaken comprehensive and revolutionary reforms of the military.” CHINA TO FIRMLY DEFEND ITS SOVEREIGNTY The message to the public was that China would firmly defend its sovereignty. The exhibition also underlined China’s island-building and steps to assert its claims over the disputed South China Sea. Of border areas, one photograph showed a unit of the newly-setup PLA Rocket Force “practicing a manoeuver drill in a high-altitude area”. It also showed how Xi has disciplined the army with a “mass line campaign”. One photograph showed soldiers of the Xinjiang theater command, which borders India, speaking with their commander while patrolling. The other exhibits showed China’s technological progress during the past five years, highlighting its new 350 km/h high-speed trains, its deep sea submersible as well as recent advancements in using artificial intelligence. Xi’s sweeping corruption crackdown was also highlighted, with photographs of key top leaders ensnared in the corruption crackdown including former security czar Zhou Yongkang, Chongqing party boss Bo Xilai, and former PLA General Xu Caihou and Guo Boxiong. The exhibition even displayed letters reportedly written by caught officials showing their repentance. Xi Jinping dominated the exhibits, with the other leaders, including Premier Li Keqiang, only figuring in the margins in photographs where the entire leadership was shown. Photographs and videos showed Xi as “a man of the people”. “Xi has proven to be a charismatic leader, who cares about the well-being of Chinese people”, the tour guide told visitors.

idrw.org .Read more at India No 1 Defence News Website http://idrw.org/exhibition-on-xi-ji...hinas-military-might-skips-india/#more-150795 .


----------



## ito

I don't care whether China takes India a threat or all together ignore India. In an ideal situation, I would like good relations with China. But if China cast any eye on India's or its allies territory be ready for the consequences.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rambro

Makarena said:


> deleted due to Derailing/Flame-Baiting/Off-topic Discussion/Provoking/Trolling..



They seem to want attention from others but not getting it hence holding grudge and led to hostile attitude.

Can't blame really as they haven't get over the reality that how can china who were once in the same position as india took off wonderfully and being quiet while at it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Joe Shearer

rambro said:


> They seem to want attention from others but not getting it hence holding grudge and led to hostile attitude.
> 
> Can't blame really as they haven't get over the reality that how can china who were once in the same position as india took off wonderfully and being quiet while at it.



I don't know about the rest of your analysis, but China doesn't have to open its mouth with fanboys like you around.


----------



## Han Patriot

Joe Shearer said:


> I don't know about the rest of your analysis, but China doesn't have to open its mouth with fanboys like you around.


Indians are famous for talking alot loudly.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Joe Shearer

Han Warrior said:


> Indians are famous for talking alot loudly.



And Chinese are famous for listening quietly and speaking only when they must, with the minimum of superlatives.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

randomradio said:


> Why else would Indian troops leave? The territory India had placed troops in was disputed between China and Bhutan. So Bhutanese withdrew and requested India to take over those positions. With the situation resolved, we can leave. This is common sense.
> 
> China is building roads in undisputed Chinese territory. You can build anything you want in your territory, simply not in disputed territory.


Because if you didn't withdraw from Doklam, there will be some fried chapatis? And now to persuade China to stop reinforcing troops in Doklam, you are withdrawing. If you had shown some diplomacy early on, I believe China might have actually accepted Indian request out of good will, but you sent in troops instead. India asked for a 'mutual withdrawal', but there are still Chinese troops there. The only concession is a postponement to road construction in return for defacto annexation of Doklam. Well done India.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Figaro said:


> They’ve agreed to your territorial demands so much that there are still 1000 Chinese soldiers in Doklam who are constructing the road as we speak. Passing the burden to Bhutan is indicative of India’s weak position ... why transfer the work to a weaker party who shows no interest for India’s claims ...


That was the plan from day one, they were stuck in a situation where they couldn't withdraw. Now they are passing the shit to Bhutan after stirring it up. China was actually contemplating exchanging territories with Bhutan for Doklam, don't think we need to do it now since it's practically under Chinese occupation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## randomradio

Han Warrior said:


> Because if you didn't withdraw from Doklam, there will be some fried chapatis? And now to persuade China to stop reinforcing troops in Doklam, you are withdrawing. If you had shown some diplomacy early on, I believe China might have actually accepted Indian request out of good will, but you sent in troops instead. India asked for a 'mutual withdrawal', but there are still Chinese troops there. The only concession is a postponement to road construction in return for defacto annexation of Doklam. Well done India.





We have 300,000 troops in the region, 90000 are right next door. You can reinforce the area with how many ever troops you want, they will only add to PLA's casualties.

There has been mutual withdrawal. There are no Chinese troops there. There is no defacto annexation of Doklam either. China is no longer on the plateau. The only thing allowed there is Chinese and Bhutanese patrols, as was the status before the crisis.

If China reenters Doklam, Indian troops will come back, we are only 500m away.


----------



## samsara

*Jealousy is killing! But reality is undeniable! *

Whether one likes it or not, yet the reality is obvious that China has been attaining substantial progresses within the the last five years... and in all sectors.

When a nation is able to move the majority of 1,400,000,000 people to the much better lives and at the same time keeps on developing at very high pace in all sectors to be the champions, there is only one class word to depict it.

*The Miracle! Miraculous!!*

Perhaps Xi Jinping is very much destined to take the great role as one among the several China's great[est] modern statesmen:

*Dr. Sun Yat-sen or more popularly known as Sun Zhong-san 孙中山 in China as the Founder of the First Republic (ROC) and co-founder of Guomindang (Kuomintang or the Nationalist Party of China) and carried out the pioneering works of the embryonic modern China's statehood incl. in the overseas, abandoned the millennia-long dynastic (imperial) ruling (unfortunately he's shortlived).*
*Mao Zedong 毛泽东 as the Great Unifier of modern China, provided the nation a foundation to live on, prevented the Middle Kingdom from falling apart into several smaller and weaker countries.*
*Zhou Enlai 周恩来 as the Great Administrator and Diplomat, a key figure who stabilised the nation even during the crisis period.*
*Deng Xiaoping 邓小平 as the Father of China's Reformation & Modernization.*

And one day _in the future_ the Chinese people may be able to add up President Xi Jinping's name 习近平 in the Chinese glorious history as the Father of China's Great Rejuvenation that catapulted the Middle Kingdom into the pinnacle of its civilization in the 21st century. Time-limit leadership is definitely not an absolute matter... not a religious dogma! Nation should be able to adapt its value and guidelines (rules and regulations) to give opportunity to a great leader who may not, or will not, come out in every era!

Well, a nation is very fortunate and much blessed to have a great leader to steer up the "Giant Mother-ship" across the oceans and great waves to its projected destination...

Personally I have much trust into President Xi and think he's a great leader for China... definitely exceeds his predecessors President Jiang and Hu!

Xi is truly a man who aspire to make China the great, strong and prosperous nation... and he has clear plans to realize such ideas!!! [ Unlike the empty words of MAGA  ]
。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Han Patriot

randomradio said:


> We have 300,000 troops in the region, 90000 are right next door. You can reinforce the area with how many ever troops you want, they will only add to PLA's casualties.
> 
> There has been mutual withdrawal. There are no Chinese troops there. There is no defacto annexation of Doklam either. China is no longer on the plateau. The only thing allowed there is Chinese and Bhutanese patrols, as was the status before the crisis.
> 
> If China reenters Doklam, Indian troops will come back, we are only 500m away.



300K underfed, under equiped soldiers? . You think only you have thousands of soldiers bhai? If wars are won by numbers alone, India wouldn't have withdrawn right? So why did you withdraw if you are so 'powderful'?

There are no Chinese troops there? Even your own media admit we are there. You government didn't even dare mention the word 'mutual withdrawal'. There used to be Bhutanese and Chinese patrols, you just changed it to Chinese troops permanently stationed there. Had you approached this issue with diplomacy instead of trying to be SUPA POWA, China would have actually given concessions to India to maintain good relationship. 

You are not 500meters away, you are only 100 meters away, so are the Chinese in DOKLAM. Do you dare cross the border now? . We are building roads in Doklam, so what can you do now? OOOO right, shift the goal post to only the road to the south is not allowed? Previously it was

1) No troops
2) Mutual withdrawal
3) No roads

Did China give a fck? The only reason we are giving you postponement is to give Modi some face since he withdrew and came kowtowing during BRICS.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Han Patriot

randomradio said:


> You need enough IQ for this topic, you don't have enough. So let's end it.


Bhai, no point arguing anymore, now the cat is out of the bag. You are still withdrawing even after China upped the ante in Doklam. There never was any agreement on 'mutual withdrawal', there was only Indian withdrawal followed by a buffer distance to reduce tension, that's the real 'disengagement'. When your MEA said the status quo didn't change near the stand off area, of course it didn't change, the Chinese troops are still there and the road building is still postponed. Instead the equipment is now used to enhance the other route through senche-la. China will definitely wait for this to die down, to give Modi face. He did hand us Doklam after all, we didn't even need to swap territories with Bhutan now. Great isn't it? 

Previously Indians didn't even admit there were already completed all weather roads on the plateau. Now they know the truth, military grade roads had already been completed till Doka-La, that's essentially the whole damn plateau. Btw, there are actually two routes, there is another route through senche-la. Shocking isn't it? 

When it comes to China, India is always the loser, be it in trade or politics. We are a determined, coordinated and well funded entity while you are the exact opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Han Patriot

Figaro said:


> It's true that India has many more soldiers than China in the disputed sector. But logistics dictate that only a small percentage of that 300,000 can actually be used effectively in combat. Realistically speaking, only a couple thousand Indians would engage a similar number of Chinese soldiers should conflict arise ... it would be impossible to strike with hundreds of thousands of troops given the poor state of infrastructure around the Himalayas. China could also reinforce their position with tens of thousands of more troops, but it would be of little use to them and they know it. Hence, China feels safe to deter the Indians with just a couple thousand soldiers ... despite the Indians outnumbering them by a long shot. Regarding the "mutual withdraw", there was no such thing ... there are still hundreds of Chinese soldiers in the disputed area finishing the road as we speak. India knows it but they can do very little ... the best thing for them to do now is to beef up their own defenses, especially around Siliguri Corridor.


You can have a million soldiers but that mountain pass can only accommodate that many soldiers, why do you think China is not crazily sending in soldiers. Warfare will be precision warfare at high altitude. The bulk of Indian soldiers are located on the Indian plains below the plateau, their purpose is to deter Chinese invasion of the NE, not to defend the high altitude plateaus like Doklam.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Han Warrior said:


> You can have a million soldiers but that mountain pass can only accommodate that many soldiers, why do you think China is not crazily sending in soldiers. Warfare will be precision warfare at high altitude. The bulk of Indian soldiers are located on the Indian plains below the plateau, their purpose is to deter Chinese invasion of the NE, not to defend the high altitude plateaus like Doklam.


If India loses Doklam, it would drastically hinder their efforts to defend the corridor. Then, China would be able to capture the lowlands and cut off northeastern India. That's why defending high ground such as the Doklam plateau is so important for them ... and the reason why they illegally trespassed to stop road construction. And once again, I'm not saying that India will send hundreds of thousands of soldiers to fight are on the mountains ... only specialized soldiers can fight on the mountain passes. But there's no doubt that the high ground around Doklam is central to India's defensive strategy ... otherwise, they would be in imminent danger from a Chinese invasion.


----------



## Han Patriot

Figaro said:


> If India loses Doklam, it would drastically hinder their efforts to defend the corridor. Then, China would be able to capture the lowlands and cut off northeastern India. That's why defending high ground such as the Doklam plateau is so important for them ... and the reason why they illegally trespassed to stop road construction. And once again, I'm not saying that India will send hundreds of thousands of soldiers to fight are on the mountains ... only specialized soldiers can fight on the mountain passes. But there's no doubt that the high ground around Doklam is central to India's defensive strategy ... otherwise, they would be in imminent danger from a Chinese invasion.


Agreed. China can essentially just shell them from Doklam and those 300K soldiers will be roasted chapatis. These geniuses are still thinking having numerical advantage is great. With Doklam in hand, we can now start militarizing it. Air bases, heli bases, radar bases and permanent missile installations. Bhutan is now essentially a non-actor...don't think we need to swap anything with them now. They were stupid enough to trust a third world supa powa like India who abandoned them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

Han Warrior said:


> Agreed. China can essentially just shell them from Doklam and those 300K soldiers will be roasted chapatis. These geniuses are still thinking having numerical advantage is great. With Doklam in hand, we can now start militarizing it. Air bases, heli bases, radar bases and permanent missile installations. Bhutan is now essentially a non-actor...don't think we need to swap anything with them now. They were stupid enough to trust a third world supa powa like India who abandoned them.


Bhutan doesn't trust India because it wants to. Bhutan is basically a protectorate of India; its diplomacy and economics are completely dictated by the likes of Delhi. India doesn't even allow its vassal state to have any sort of diplomacy with the five permanent security council members ... that's why Bhutan was very hesitant to support India's side during the Doklam dispute. If you read anything Bhutanese publications, all of them are much more worried about an Indian military occupation than any Chinese invasion. Regarding the supposed Indian numerical advantage, even if one assumes that they magically make it over the border to China, they would run out of supplies and succumb to the winter very quickly as there is only one road linking Doklam to the nearest Tibetan city (Yadong, Road S204). It will be a repeat of Napoleon's 1812 Russian invasion, except with much more severe consequences. On the contrary, all China needs to do is concentrate their forces to secure Indian positions on the plateau and capture the narrow corridor. Back in 1962, Indian politicians and military leaders were afraid that China was actually going to capture New Delhi, so much so that they began moving governmental offices out. Now just imagine the ensuing panic if China manages to isolate northeastern India ... the path to Delhi will be blown wide open. That's why India backed down this August; had they not, China would've likely overwhelmed the Indians with artillery/mountain troops and secured this vital passage. Unfortunately for India, they have a significant geographical disadvantage when it comes to both the eastern and western sectors ... and there's nothing they can really do about it other than moving a bunch of troops to this area.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

ito said:


> I don't care whether China takes India a threat or all together ignore India. In an ideal situation, I would like good relations with China. But if China cast any eye on India's or its allies territory be ready for the consequences.


I don't think China wants to view India as a threat either. Unfortunately, India has taken this for granted and decided to intrude into Chinese territory back in June. If you want to maintain good relations with your neighbor, why would you decide to infringe on their sovereignty? I understand India was worried about the road construction; but that does not mean unlawfully trespassing into China's territory to accomplish that. The Chinese had every right to eject India by forceful means, but they didn't (which the Indians should be thankful for). If you're worried about Chinese road constructing altering the status quo, reinforce your defenses in your *own *territory. While China has shown restraint this time, I highly doubt they will be this kind again if India decides to repeat its actions in the future. The only reason why India to withdraw was due to threats of an imminent war with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

Han Warrior said:


> Indians are famous for talking alot loudly.



Indian government (a reflection of its people) is an attention seeker. At any cost.

Just give it verbal assurance of greatness, it will behave.

And China stands as a pinnacle for receiving verbal assurance. But China is not as wordy as the West in making eulogies.

Hence Indian government's frustration and attempts to elicit forced recognition.

Reactions: Like Like:
14


----------



## grey boy 2

Not to mention this "5 years" of our Air-force (中国空军这五年！飞向更高远天空)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

*Guys ... STOP this stupid off-topic BS !*


----------



## Ultima Thule

Deino said:


> *Guys ... STOP this stupid off-topic BS !*


The purpose of this thread is over, so Mr @Deino this thread must be closed, this thread has nothing left but just trolling, Please close this thread Mr @Deino thank you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Deino

Indeed ... if there are new issues I will reopen it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## .

*WAR tensions between China and India have once again begun to build after Beijing ordered military forces to occupy the disputed Doklam Plateau region.*



*




http://www.scmp.com/news/china/diplomacy-defence/article/2124375/china-building-troop-numbers-near-doklam-after-summer

Click to expand...

*
*
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## undercover JIX

False news, India won already doklam.

China, Russia and USA economy depends upon Indian money no one has courage to challenge. India never lost any conflict in history.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## randomradio

The Chinese can do what they want in their territory, the haven't entered disputed territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

undercover JIX said:


> False news, India won already doklam.
> 
> China, Russia and USA economy depends upon Indian money no one has courage to challenge. India never lost any conflict in history.




and there is that matter of rani padmavatti and alla udin khilji as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

randomradio said:


> The Chinese can do what they want in their territory, the haven't entered disputed territory.



LOL, you realize that Donglang is the disputed territory in question?

India offically considers Donglang to be Bhutan's territory, and thus protected by a full mutual defence treaty with India.

However, India abandoned their mutual defence treaty with Bhutan, by unilaterally retreating from Donglang and allowing Chinese forces to take over.

Today, Donglang has thousands of Chinese troops, permanent military garissons, as well as multiple major roads running through it.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## kristisipe

Chinese soldiers are locked and loaded ready for some human BBQing.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## randomradio

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, you realize that Donglang is the disputed territory in question?
> 
> India offically considers Donglang to be Bhutan's territory, and thus protected by a full mutual defence treaty with India.
> 
> However, India abandoned their mutual defence treaty with Bhutan, by unilaterally retreating from Donglang and allowing Chinese forces to take over.
> 
> Today, Donglang has thousands of Chinese troops, permanent military garissons, as well as multiple major roads running through it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

randomradio said:


>



Yes, one way to diminish any conflict by India is to declare the area as no longer in conflict. So the formerly conflict area is now categorized by India as Chinese territory.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Figaro

This development should not come as a surprise to any member here. Did some individuals really think China was not going to do anything in retribution for India illegally crossing over into Chinese territory? If China didn't take any punitive measures, what would stop India from conducting another illegal entry into Chinese territory in the future? The current stationing of almost 2000 PLA troops in Doklam is only the tip of the iceberg; you can bet the PLA will do more in the near future. As for India, they best learn the consequences of their actions. They would have been much better off if they hadn't interfered in the road construction ... another error by their side. The drone incident only added to their embarrassment ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## randomradio

faithfulguy said:


> Yes, one way to diminish any conflict by India is to declare the area as no longer in conflict. So the formerly conflict area is now categorized by India as Chinese territory.



It's still disputed and Chinese are not present in the disputed area.


----------



## ARMalik

How about China do everyone a very big favour and start deploying troops in all of Sikkim, Assam, Nagaland? Hopefully the indians will retreat saying that "this is Chinese territory".


----------



## Han Patriot

randomradio said:


> It's still disputed and Chinese are not present in the disputed area.


Omg how delusional can Indians be.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Path-Finder

Hanuman Sir-Ji-Kal Strike FTW!!!


----------



## faithfulguy

randomradio said:


> It's still disputed and Chinese are not present in the disputed area.



China had militarized the disputed area. They just haven’t constructed the exact road. But they had been building bunkers and other roads in the disputed area. Even India agree that China has militarized the disputed zone.

Again, the only thing left is to build that exact road. And with Chinese military occupying the area, there is no way Indians troops will enter without risking war.



Path-Finder said:


> Hanuman Sir-Ji-Kal Strike FTW!!!



There is no way for India to do any surgical strikes here. The face off is on the border.

Oops, India treat border shoot outs as surgical strike. Yes, so if Indian troops shoot across the border at Chinese soldiers, it would be a surgical strike according Indians definition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

faithfulguy said:


> China had militarized the disputed area. They just haven’t constructed the exact road. But they had been building bunkers and other roads in the disputed area. Even India agree that China has militarized the disputed zone.
> 
> Again, the only thing left is to build that exact road. And with Chinese military occupying the area, there is no way Indians troops will enter without risking war.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no way for India to do any surgical strikes here. The face off is on the border.
> 
> Oops, India treat border shoot outs as surgical strike. Yes, so if Indian troops shoot across the border at Chinese soldiers, it would be a surgical strike according Indians definition.



The odd one may get lost as well!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## faithfulguy

Path-Finder said:


> The odd one may get lost as well!



Let’s hope that no one get lost in the Indian military. It would cause a 1962 type embarrassment to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## randomradio

faithfulguy said:


> China had militarized the disputed area. They just haven’t constructed the exact road. But they had been building bunkers and other roads in the disputed area. Even India agree that China has militarized the disputed zone.
> 
> Again, the only thing left is to build that exact road. And with Chinese military occupying the area, there is no way Indians troops will enter without risking war.





We have 300,000 troops in the region. You just moved about 1000+ of them. Good luck.

The disputed region is demilitarized, India only allows Chinese and Bhutanese patrols in the disputed zones. You can't build permanent structures in the disputed region. Chinese troops are outside the disputed zone.

India/Bhutan still holds the advantage in the region, and this advantage will never go.

China won't go to war against India. China doesn't have the capacity to go to war against India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

randomradio said:


> The Chinese can do what they want in their territory, the haven't entered disputed territory.


pitiful of pdf Chinese to take pleasure in such falsehood

after enduring a humiliating defeat in Doka La according to their own military's ex-colonel

*“India has got exactly what it has wanted. It was a humiliating defeat for China to cave in to pressure from India despite all the tough talk,” Yue said.*

http://www.scmp.com/news/china/dipl...-learned-tense-china-india-border-row-it-will

On second thoughts can't really blame them



Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL, you realize that Donglang is the disputed territory in question?
> 
> *India offically considers Donglang to be Bhutan's territory*, and thus protected by a full mutual defence treaty with India.
> 
> However, India abandoned their mutual defence treaty with Bhutan, by unilaterally retreating from Donglang and allowing Chinese forces to take over.
> 
> Today, Donglang has thousands of Chinese troops, permanent military garissons, as well as multiple major roads running through it.



Never realized Batang La was considered by India as Bhutanese territory as per pdf Chinese 

No wonder China tried and failed to take it in 2007

https://www.pressreader.com/india/the-times-of-india-new-delhi-edition/20070803/282248071163205

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Canuck786

randomradio said:


> ..
> China won't go to war against India. *China doesn't have the capacity to go to war against India*.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Amigator

undercover JIX said:


> False news, India won already doklam.
> 
> China, Russia and USA economy depends upon Indian money no one has courage to challenge. India never lost any conflict in history.


Blah blah blah blah blah [emoji100] [emoji100] [emoji100] [emoji100]


----------



## faithfulguy

randomradio said:


> We have 300,000 troops in the region. You just moved about 1000+ of them. Good luck.
> 
> The disputed region is demilitarized, India only allows Chinese and Bhutanese patrols in the disputed zones. You can't build permanent structures in the disputed region. Chinese troops are outside the disputed zone.
> 
> India/Bhutan still holds the advantage in the region, and this advantage will never go.
> 
> China won't go to war against India. China doesn't have the capacity to go to war against India.



India just can’t handle that China now control the disputed area with permanent troop presence with bunkers and roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Syama Ayas said:


> Never realized Batang La was considered by India as Bhutanese territory as per pdf Chinese
> 
> No wonder China tried and failed to take it in 2007
> 
> https://www.pressreader.com/india/the-times-of-india-new-delhi-edition/20070803/282248071163205



India officially considers all of Donglang to be Bhutan's territory, and thus protected by a mutual defence treaty with India.

So why did India unilaterally retreat, abandoning their mutual defence treaty with Bhutan? Why is Donglang full of Chinese soldiers, permanent garrisons and multiple major roads today?

It seems that India truly believed China was gearing up to fight a war, one that India could not win. Otherwise why retreat? The decision makers in the Indian Army must have believed that such a war was imminent, based on their own confidential information.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Photon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> India officially considers all of Donglang to be Bhutan's territory, and thus protected by a mutual defence treaty with India.
> 
> So why did India unilaterally retreat, abandoning their mutual defence treaty with Bhutan? Why is Donglang full of Chinese soldiers, permanent garrisons and multiple major roads today?
> 
> It seems that India truly believed China was gearing up to fight a war, one that India could not win. Otherwise why retreat? The decision makers in the Indian Army must have believed that such a war was imminent, based on their own confidential information.




These excuses will do little to sooth your hurt pride.

Indians were on your land for more than two months, and for two month you could do nothing else but issue daily threats. 

Indian troops left, only after Chinese government assured, the said road would not built.
It has been months, still that road is nowhere to be seen.

What ever else you do, on Chinese side of the border is not our concern, but if you carry *permanent construction* activities in the disputed area, we will stop you again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silver_dragon

Photon said:


> These excuses will do little to sooth your hurt pride.
> 
> Indians were on your land for more than two months, and for two month you could do nothing else but issue daily threats.
> 
> Indian troops left, only after Chinese government assured, the said road would not built.
> It has been months, still that road is nowhere to be seen.
> 
> What ever else you do, on Chinese side of the border is not our concern, but if you carry *permanent construction* activities in the disputed area, we will stop you again.



China already made permanent construction activities. You are not eligible for bitchcry now.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## litman

another war started on PDF


----------



## Photon

silver_dragon said:


> China already made permanent construction activities. You are not eligible for bitchcry now.



Not on the area claimed by bhutan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Photon said:


> Not on the area claimed by bhutan.



The disputed region is Donglang itself, which now has thousands of Chinese troops, permanent garrisons, and multiple major roads. 

Ask India why they unilaterally retreated and abandoned Bhutan?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Photon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> The disputed region is Donglang itself, which now has thousands of Chinese troops, permanent garrisons, and multiple major roads.
> 
> Ask India why they unilaterally retreated and abandoned Bhutan?



Have you built that road yet ?

If not, why, since you claim to have built permanent garrison , multiple major roads *in the disputed region?*


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Photon said:


> Have you built that road yet ?
> 
> If not, why, since you claim to have built permanent garrison , multiple major roads *in the disputed region?*



India said no roads in Donglang, now why don't you take a look at the satellite photos to see how many roads we have built there.  And construction is still ongoing, Donglang will be covered with infrastructure from top to bottom.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sinait

Photon said:


> Not on the area claimed by bhutan.


You mean the TINY SPOT inside China's Dongland is claimed by Bhutan ?
Says the talk talk and talk Indians but not Bhutan.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Photon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> India said no roads in Donglang, now why don't you take a look at the satellite photos to see how many roads we have built there.  And construction is still ongoing, Donglang will be covered with infrastructure from top to bottom.



I have asked you a simple question, *have you been able to build the road, you set out to build, when India stopped you?*

If not, then why ??



sinait said:


> You mean the TINY SPOT inside China's Dongland is claimed by Bhutan ?
> Says the talk talk and talk Indians but not Bhutan.
> .



Do you know, exactly what area is claimed by Bhutan ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Photon said:


> I have asked you a simple question, *have you been able to build the road, you set out to build, when India stopped you?*
> 
> If not, then why ??



Yes we have, India set out to stop Chinese road building in the disputed region of Donglang, which India officially views as Bhutan's territory.

Yet India ended up unilaterally retreating, and Chinese road building has increased in speed.  Check the satellite photos to see for yourself.

If India wants to stop Chinese road building in Donglang, it's easy. Just open fire and destroy those roads.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Photon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Yes we have, India set out to stop Chinese road building in the disputed region of Donglang, which India officially views as Bhutan's territory.
> 
> Yet India ended up unilaterally retreating, and Chinese road building has increased in speed. Check the satellite photos to see for yourself.
> 
> If India wants to stop Chinese road building in Donglang, it's easy. Just open fire.



Go ahead, back your claim with proof that, China has completed or even restarted the construction work on that particular road on the tri junction which India stopped.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

Photon said:


> Go ahead, back your claim with proof that, China has completed or even restarted the construction work on that particular road on the tri junction which India stopped.



LOL your own media is the one who found the satellite images, of Chinese road construction all over Donglang in the past few months.

So why did India unilaterally retreat, and backstab Bhutan so quickly?

Are you going to backstab Bhutan YET AGAIN by claiming that Donglang is now Chinese territory?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## sinait

Photon said:


> Do you know, exactly what area is claimed by Bhutan ?


Bhutan claimed all of Donglang on instigation by India.
But PDF Indians keep talking of an exact TINY SPOT inside Donglang that China must sit on.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## .

Indians will have to do something about Siliguri corridor ,can't hide anything now 
Yo my Indian friends are caught naked by China
Uter Pradesh and Siliguri ,I think Chinese decide which one we have first @Mentee

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Tauren Paladin

China is militarizing the region. Forget about roads, they're building military outposts and garrisons where artillery, anti-aircraft and radar stations can be placed, and India is not doing anything about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Photon

Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL your own media is the one who found the satellite images, of Chinese road construction all over Donglang in the past few months.
> 
> So why did India unilaterally retreat, and backstab Bhutan so quickly?
> 
> Are you going to backstab Bhutan YET AGAIN by claiming that Donglang is now Chinese territory?



No, NDTV or any other Indian media never claimed, China has built the road it started out to build, *who's construction Indian army stopped*, which cause all the problems to begin with. You need to check your facts.

So I ask you once again, do you have proof, that you have built or ever restarted the road, who's construction India stopped?

*And if not, then why not ?*


----------



## Figaro

Photon said:


> No, NDTV or any other Indian media never claimed, China has built the road it started out to build, *who's construction Indian army stopped*, which cause all the problems to begin with. You need to check your facts.
> 
> So I ask you once again, do you have proof, that you have built or ever restarted the road, who's construction India stopped?
> 
> *And if not, then why not ?*


China has not currently extended the road due to the weather conditions currently. It would be strenuous and very dangerous to continue road construction in the Himilayan winter ... nothing to do with India’s intervention. To compensate for that, China has stationed more than 2000 soldiers around/in the disputed area and substantially improved logistics. We will see Chinese road construction restart next Spring; the Indians might have been able to delay road construction by a couple months but they’re going to get something much worse in return


----------



## Photon

Tauren Paladin said:


> China is militarizing the region. Forget about roads, they're building military outposts and garrisons where artillery, anti-aircraft and radar stations can be placed, and India is not doing anything about it.



India enjoys massive terrain advantage in the tri junction area, India posts overlook all chinese posts in the region and can see all Chinese actives in the valley below.

There was a reason Chinese did not dare to even fire even a single shot, while Indian army stayed on their territory for two whole months.Chinese are hopelessly outgunned in that region.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Photon said:


> India enjoys massive terrain advantage in the tri junction area, India posts overlook all chinese posts in the region and can see all Chinese actives in the valley below.
> 
> There was a reason Chinese did not dare to even fire even a ingle shot, while Indian army stayed on their territory for two whole months.Chinese are hopelessly outgunned in that region.


Do you recall India’s terrain advantage in 1962 ? And yes, you are correct that the Indians illegally stayed on Chinese territory for two months. But what happened after the two months ended??? India unilaterally withdrew due to Chinese threats of war ... there was no mutual withdraw at all. Had the Indians (unwisely) decided to stay on the territory, they would've been hopelessly annilated by Chinese artillery eventually. The Chinese would then mount an immediate attack into India and cut off your precious Siliguri corridor. After that, assuming India hasn't capitulated yet, they would advance on to Delhi ... a similar scenario to 1962. Before you gloat about India's supposed terrain advantage, may I ask you why an Indian force that is 20 times numerically larger than their foe is so afraid of the latter??? Surely it the Indian army was so capable and had all the geographical advantages, they wouldn't mind road construction??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Photon

Figaro said:


> China has not currently extended the road due to the weather conditions currently. It would be strenuous and very dangerous to continue road construction in the Himilayan winter ... nothing to do with India’s intervention. To compensate for that, China has stationed more than 2000 soldiers around/in the disputed area and substantially improved logistics. We will see Chinese road construction restart next Spring; the Indians might have been able to delay road construction by a couple months but they’re going to get something much worse in return




LOL, here other Chinese posters are claiming, that China has built miles and miles of roads in doklam after the incident ,where as you are claiming China hasn't constructed that particular road due to weather.

So which one of you is bull$hitting, or does weather condition effect the construction of that particular road only ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gurjot.S

Figaro said:


> Do you recall India’s terrain advantage in 1962 ?



1962 was the mistake of indian govt. 10000 soldiers left by the govt to fight against chinese.

China-india border is full of passes and mountains. There are few areas where india has disadvantage and it is becos of lack of infrastructure there. China will never ever attack near siliguri corridor, it will be a 1 sided way for chinese soldiers. They may open another front near arunachal.


----------



## Photon

Figaro said:


> Do you recall India’s terrain advantage in 1962 ?



Because you are an ignorant Chinese tween ,who knows little about history.
That area did not see any action in 62.


----------



## newb3e

Its good delusional supa powa dont accept reality when the war breaks down they wont be firing bullets rather they would be thumping chest!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Photon

Figaro said:


> Go study the geography you delusional idiot. In 1962, the Indians also claimed that they had a geographical advantage and that the Chinese would never attack. And did I even say they fought over this area in 1962??? Let me reiterate, if the Indians had such an enviable geographical position, then why are they so afraid of the PLA cutting off the Chicken neck? After all, the Indian side has 20 times more troops than their Chinese counterparts ...
> 
> 
> If you don't think road construction in the Himalays under wintery conditions is dangerous, then you are more delusional than I think. I hope that Indian civil and logistical engineers aren't as ignorant as you are. Otherwise, I fear the worst for India should war break out. Surely they know better than constructing roads under such precarious conditions as should any sensible military??? The other Chinese posters speak of new roads being constructed, which is even worse for the Indians than if the old road was extended. Hiding from reality isn't going to change the situation my friend



1) Listen kid, when you grow up, you will realize, war is a serious buisness and not just a computer game.
Just because India enjoys massive terrain advantage in Chicken neck area, does not make us invincible. 
Here what's at stake, is priceless, India's only road link to 7 states.
Pakistan had massive terrain advantage in Kargil, still Indians beat them.
So off course India will protect that area with all her might, even though odds are already in our favour. 

2) I just want to know, which one of you is bull$hitting(you about not being able to build that particular road due winters or CD about building other road in nearby areas(and I suspect both of you are).
Either road construction in winters in Himalayas is not feasible. So construction of all roads should have stopped in the region right? Or do the winters effect the trijuction road differently, that rest of the roads in the region.



newb3e said:


> Its good delusional supa powa dont accept reality when the war breaks down they wont be firing bullets rather they would be thumping chest!



Perhaps you are right. Well we did see Chinese thump their chest non stop and little else, while Indian soldiers squat in their country for two whole months.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Photon said:


> 1) Listen kid, when you grow up, you will realize, war is a serious buisness and not just a computer game.
> Just because India enjoys massive terrain advantage in Chicken neck area, does not make us invincible.
> Here what's at stake, is priceless, India's only road link to 7 states.
> Pakistan had massive terrain advantage in Kargil, still Indians beat them.
> So off course India will protect that area with all her might, even though odds are already in our favour.
> 
> 2) I just want to know, which one of you is bull$hitting(you about not being able to build that particular road due winters or CD about building other road in nearby areas(and I suspect both of you are).
> Either road construction in winters in Himalayas is not feasible. So construction of all roads should have stopped in the region right? Or do the winters effect the trijuction road differently, that rest of the roads in the region.


And here we witness a typical Indian troll who will resort to personal attacks when he knows the argument is lost. Instead of sprouting nonsense which I will not waste time responding to, will you actually provide me *evidence* of this ficticious Indian terrain advantage??? You claim such thing exists, now back it up with evidence. Otherwise, your points are null and dont mean anything. And your second point is so nonsensical that I won't even bother responding to. And you were too stupid to realize that the previous poster's "supa powa" post was referring to your precious India, not China . If war breaks out again, will Indian soldiers run away or abandon the frontline to surrender just like they did in 1962?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KapitaanAli

It's amazing how the Chinese are proud about pitting 80000 well-armed men against 10000 men chilling out in tents with bolt action rifles and still losing half as men as the enemy.

Green Arunachal for dry Aksai.


----------



## Photon

Figaro said:


> And here we witness a typical Indian troll who will resort to personal attacks when he knows the argument is lost. Instead of sprouting nonsense which I will not waste time responding to, will you actually provide me *evidence* of this ficticious Indian terrain advantage??? You claim such thing exists, now back it up with evidence. Otherwise, your points are null and dont mean anything. And your second point is so nonsensical that I won't even bother responding to. And you were too stupid to realize that the previous poster's "supa powa" post was referring to your precious India, not China . If war breaks out again, will Indian soldiers run away or abandon the frontline to surrender just like they did in 1962?



Carry on kid, you are not worth my time.


----------



## Figaro

KapitaanAli said:


> It's amazing how the Chinese are proud about pitting 80000 well-armed men against 10000 men chilling out in tents with bolt action rifles and still losing half as men as the enemy.
> 
> Green Arunachal for dry Aksai.


Why does it matter that the Chinese outnumbered India and beat them to a pulp? China just came out of a huge famine and it's military was pretty poorly equipped. What a pathetic excuse for losing a war. India's Arunachal might have greenery but Aksai Chin is no less important strategically, giving China part of Kashmir. Remember how the Red Army in WWII. Sure they sustained many times the casualties of the Germans and suffered greatly, but they still destroyed Nazi Germany. 



Photon said:


> Carry on kid, you are not worth my time.


Says the troll who can't back up his superfluous claims ...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Photon

Figaro said:


> Why does it matter that the Chinese outnumbered India and beat them to a pulp? China just came out of a huge famine and it's military was pretty poorly equipped. What a pathetic excuse for losing a war? India's Arunachal might have greenery but Aksai Chin is no less important strategically. Remember how the Red Army in WWII. They completely crushed the Wehrmacht despite sustaining many times the casualties.
> 
> 
> Says the troll who can't back up his superfluous claims ...



The reason, I say, you are not worth my time, because a knowledgeable person, who knew about the geography of trijunction region, or even the history of 1967 indo- china clash, would not be asking such questions.
You are just a Chinese kid, and who just recently got to know about existence of a tri junction area, after the flare up. 

More than that, you could not understand the obvious sarcasm in my reply to 'newb3e' cast serious doubts about your intelligence.


----------



## randomradio

faithfulguy said:


> China had militarized the disputed area. They just haven’t constructed the exact road. But they had been building bunkers and other roads in the disputed area. Even India agree that China has militarized the disputed zone.
> 
> Again, the only thing left is to build that exact road. And with Chinese military occupying the area, there is no way Indians troops will enter without risking war.





The Chinese are nowhere on the disputed area. If they were, we would have walked in too.



Chinese-Dragon said:


> LOL your own media is the one who found the satellite images, of Chinese road construction all over Donglang in the past few months.
> 
> So why did India unilaterally retreat, and backstab Bhutan so quickly?
> 
> Are you going to backstab Bhutan YET AGAIN by claiming that Donglang is now Chinese territory?



You have built nothing in the disputed area. India has not allowed you to.



Photon said:


> No, NDTV or any other Indian media never claimed, China has built the road it started out to build, *who's construction Indian army stopped*, which cause all the problems to begin with. You need to check your facts.
> 
> So I ask you once again, do you have proof, that you have built or ever restarted the road, who's construction India stopped?
> 
> *And if not, then why not ?*



These guys are ignorant about what's happening. They have been fed too much propaganda from their side.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Areesh

*New visuals show PLA deployment is close to last year’s face-off point and hasn’t thinned down as Indian Army chief Gen. Rawat claimed last week.*

*New Delhi: Almost five months after India and China agreed to end their tense military face-off in the Himalayan region of Doklam, Beijing has almost completely taken control of the northern side of the disputed plateau, latest satellite images accessed by ThePrint show.*

*The new images show concrete posts, seven helipads, new trenches and several dozen armoured vehicles close to the point where the Indian Army and the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) troops were locked in a 72-day confrontation last year.*

The discovery comes days after Army chief General Bipin Rawat said that China continues to have troops in North Doklam but also added that the deployment had thinned down recently.

*However, new satellite imagery accessed by ThePrint from 10 December 2017 shows that the Chinese side is now well entrenched in the area, with heavy road building machinery still present close to the stand-off point.*

The face-off was triggered last June after Indian troops prevented Chinese workers backed by the PLA from completing a road that would have given them fast access to the south Doklam area. The Doklam plateau is contested between China and Bhutan, with India also having a strategic interest in keeping the area demilitarised.

These are first images that show the extent of the Chinese deployment at Doklam – and indicate a likely permanent PLA deployment, retaining the capability to construct the contested road at short notice.

*Troop strength*

*The PLA has occupied almost every nook and corner, if not every inch, of the northern side of the plateau. Google Earth imagery clearly shows a large number of troops and equipment in semi-permanent structures under camouflage.*

There is at least one complete mechanised regiment of possibly ZBL-09 IFVs or infantry fighting vehicles. There is also a strong possibility of another mechanised regiment under camouflage nets.

Two major parking areas have been observed for tank transporters of smaller size, suggesting their use for mechanised vehicle transport. There are, in total, two regiments’ worth of tank transporters on the Doklam plateau.

There are more than a hundred large troop/equipment-carrying vehicles, or what the military calls ‘B-vehicles’.

At least four large bulldozers and four tippers have also been observed. This indicates a clear intention of pursuing the construction of the road beyond the contested point.

A large number of troops seem to have been kept in tents under very good camouflage, but certainly not good enough for satellite imagery not to spot them.

*The observation tower*

*There is a very tall observation tower, at least two storeys high, constructed with cement concrete less than 10 metres from the most forward trench occupied by the Indian Army.*

The elevation profile of this tower suggests that it can observe the entire Gnathang Valley from Kupup to Zuluk. *The entire movement of the Indian Army beyond Kupup can also be very clearly observed by the PLA.*

*New posts*

*A large number of fighting posts have been created on almost every hillock on North Doklam plateau. These posts consist of double-layered communication trenches prepared for all round defence.*

Numerous areas have been dug out, possibly to accommodate troops under camouflage at a later date. One of the dug-out areas is quite large, suggesting that the PLA will construct an extremely tall observation tower very soon.

*Helipads*

*At least seven new helipads have been constructed with permanent cemented round bases. The diameter of the helipads is 25 metres, suggesting that the largest helicopters in the PLA inventory will be able to land here.*

_Colonel Vinayak Bhat (retd) is a Military Intelligence veteran of the Indian Army with vast experience of satellite imagery analysis. He has worked as a Chinese interpreter and is a specialist on PLA and Pakistan’s armed forces. He tweets @rajfortyseven_


https://theprint.in/2018/01/17/new-trouble-for-india-as-china-fully-occupies-doklam/

Reactions: Like Like:
19


----------



## Beast

Rollno21 said:


> I hope the Chinese can move those 4 four large bulldozers cross the point where the Indians said stop.
> Lol ,please guys don't waste my time by quoting me until as I said at least the 4 four large bulldozers cross the point .untill then they can make 100 km road with flyovers and what not around the point until the point is crossed


Lol, Indian removed the bullbozer after we threaten to beat them down. So what bullbozer you are talking about? It turn out it’s PLA IFV that needs to remove if Indian army still has any guts left.

This report is not what Indian report. They brag about China lacking balls to pursue building roads to doklam. So what are Indian going to say? Not only Chinese continue with road building but we fortify and militarized the whole doklam. China will take 1962 to a new level.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## KapitaanAli

India and China are free to do what they want in their territories.
India in Arunachal and China in Chumbi outside Doklam.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pangu

KapitaanAli said:


> India and China are free to do what they want in their territories.
> India in Arunachal and China in Chumbi outside Doklam.



Outside or inside?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Rollno21 said:


> Bro,in case if you don't understand english,I will repeat what I said in the previous post ,quote me when you start the road construction where Indians stopped you
> Until then


LOL, so instead of protesting us occupying the whole plateau, you are happy we haven't build a 1.5km road to Gyomochen? Ego prevents you from seeing the strategic side of things. The win win situation was occupation in return of road postponement, you are happy it seems, we are happy too. Now we can aim the whole Silguri corridot with the highest elevated flat piece of land there. Didn't you said we retreated a few months ago? You were the ones who retreated after being threatened with WAR. Bhutan was the biggest loser territoriality, while India lost strategically, the very same plateau you were trying to prevent us from occupying is now occupied. 



Pangu said:


> Outside or inside?


The new tower is just next to Doka La, . Essentially, we have occupied the whole plateau, India gave us that reason to occupy it. . Such geniuses! Didn't they say no construction in Doklam, we freaking build everywhere in the plateau, they still didn't cross that border.. I predicted this a few months ago, but all those Indians were happily saying we retreated back.

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Han Patriot

KapitaanAli said:


> India and China are free to do what they want in their territories.
> India in Arunachal and China in Chumbi outside Doklam.


You need to learn some geography, does that plateau look like a valley to you?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Areesh said:


> @Chinese-Dragon @sinait @Dungeness @Han Patriot
> 
> Good work guys. Keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Han Patriot

Normally when someones loses an argument, they will just try to act funny to save face. I understand the pain. A few months ago, you said this:

1) No construction in Doklam
2) China to retreat from Doklam
3) China musn't build roads in Doklam

I told you guys, what if we didn't build road to Gyomochen, but instead build helipads, roads all around the plateau, bunkers and towers? This happened exactly as I predicted. PLA did not advance previously because there were no defenses there. After we complete our defenses there, we will roll the road brigade again. You wanna bet? I say within this year they will finish the road and you will just protest as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## GS Zhou

Apparently the Donglong issue has turned to be a game that China likes most: building infrastructures.

The satellite images comparison in Donglang, one is an old satellite picture (month/year unknown); another is a most recent Dec. 2017 one.

Location 1 at Donglang (from China side, 1.5km to the confrontation point)










Location 2 at Donglang (China's side, 4.5km to the confrontation point)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mangus Ortus Novem

India taught China a very valuable lesson in this stand-off...

_*China learnt that win-win Paradigm doesn't work with Indians....that when dealing with Indians only Might is Right!*_

That's why China has been working non-stop to fortify the area, consolidated its hold and build what was planned after all.

On the other side Indian media is still talking about Doklam.

And some people here on PDF say....China was humiliated.

Funny!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## $@rJen

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> India taught China a very valuable lesson in this stand-off...
> 
> _*China learnt that win-win Paradigm doesn't work with Indians....that when dealing with Indians only Might is Right!*_
> 
> That's why China has been working non-stop to fortify the area, consolidated its hold and build what was planned after all.
> 
> On the other side Indian media is still talking about Doklam.
> 
> And some people here on PDF say....China was humiliated.
> 
> Funny!



Its funny that China is still not building these so called fortification at the contended location... So if they're building inside their territory what's our problem..... You're building a base very close to the border and the rest of the military Supplies has to Travel from a very long place... Do you've any idea what will happen to this base that's well with the range of mortors?? You fire a brahmos that'll take out the helipad... few artillery strikes will be a done story... Leave the Media, its free here for rating they'll say all the Shiets... unlike State Scripted media like Chinese ones... Which we saw the mentalities of this unsecured people.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ozranger

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> India taught China a very valuable lesson in this stand-off...
> 
> _*China learnt that win-win Paradigm doesn't work with Indians....that when dealing with Indians only Might is Right!*_
> 
> That's why China has been working non-stop to fortify the area, consolidated its hold and build what was planned after all.
> 
> On the other side Indian media is still talking about Doklam.
> 
> And some people here on PDF say....China was humiliated.
> 
> Funny!



The win-win game works between China, other surrounding countries and the ruling class in India, only. The ruling class needs border tension to frighten the ruled classes to keep them under firm control and maintain an illusion of unity. That's why they are so addictive to provocation against other countries along their borders.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

$@rJen said:


> Mr.9AM..... you have never retured to the same area where India stopped you.. you're only contructing some placenear by the contended site.. LoL... the tile is laughable... A single Brahmos will take the helipad out.... and its a trouble for a they say
> 
> 
> 
> No we didn't.... you built it somewhere north and now trying to claim that you build it there
> Anyway you build a base here whats next how are you to transport the rest here during the crisis!!! you thought you can walk on the water fly over the mountain like chinese movies


Hi Sergeant, whats up? Heard you retreated after we gave jus some verbal warning. .






Here this pic is from Raj47 of ThePrint. The new construction which includes camps/bunkers and concrete tower are less than 100m from the 'point of conflict', which was where the face to face conflict happened, the road end point is the greyish line around 50m next to the border. There is a scale at the bttom of the picture, else you can use google earth to confirm.





On top is the big picture. The previous pic is the zoom in of the CHINA NEW POST (bottom left) which is next to Doka La. How are we transporting stuff? You see those lines? Those are upgraded grade 40 roads. 

You see the word China on the top right, that's supposedly the Indian recognized border, see the scale at the bottom? We are 5-6km deep inside Doklam, covering the whole Doklam Plateau.









See top to understand where the flat piece of high elevation land is. We occupied that whole plateau, confirmed again by Raj47 or Colonel Vinayak Bhat(retd). Now, the only question is this, how long do you think the road postponement will last? We only agreed to postpone the road, we never agreed to STOP the road. . Before this the whole Doklam Plateau only had roads, no supporting defense structure whatsoever, In a span of a few months, China militarize the whole plateau. My bet is after the defenses are up and running, we will flank you guys and continue to build the road, this time, the stakes are so high, you won't dare to cross it. This was proven by the recent UAV downing, until today not a squeak even after we confiscated your 12milUS$ drone.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Han Patriot

Col. Vinayak based on satellite imagery evidence is claiming CHina already occupied the *WHOLE DOKLAM PLATEAU* upto 10m from Indian trenches/border. 

The whole reason the Indian army went in with 2 bulldozers was to destroy roads to prevent DOKLAM PLATEAU getting occupied. The exact opposite happened, you traded a postponement for occupation. I had been trying so hard to explain to you Indians what's the difference between Doklam and Doklam Plateau, yet none of you wanted to analyze and listen, at least Col. Vinayak is not so blur.

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## FlowerSummer

Donglang/Doklam is china's sovereign territory, there is no such thing as "China occupies Doklam", it should be China garrison Donglang.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Arsalan 345

India is trying to make loc hot but in the process,they forget that China is friend of pakistan.recent articles related to pla shows that they will keep a close eye on India because now they believe that India is a real threat.this construction and military build up shows that the real intention of China is getting closer to Chicken neck.india have long said that they are ready for two front war.i don't see Pakistan fighting any war in present circumstances but limited war between China and India is a real possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

HAKIKAT said:


> I knew they would come back with force, but not this early!!! Looks like China is in need to prove something - not a good sign from the ambitious folks!!!!!!
> 
> 
> For some folks it takes a generation to learn something new, while others can't learn anything new or unlearn what they have already learnt!!!! The Chinese have learnt within six months???!??


Bro, you are talking about a determined, focused and disciplined country, when we plan something, we make sure we get it done. Sometimes we fail, but most of the time we achieve it. Indians on the other hand are more reactive, less focused and not disciplined, no Chinese official will simply talk like their General. This just shows how disconnected the government is. In the end, we sometimes let these rats take a bite of cheese before we snap their necks. Brahma Chellaney describes it best, India won a battle in postponing the road, but lost the war by losing the whole plateau.

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Han Patriot

Rollno21 said:


> Did you see the video I posted ,you seem to be the hoping the puppy will come down the stairs,they can build all they want in their land no one can stop them ,now bring some substance to discuss showing something the Chinese are building something where we stopped them,rest all like the puppy all growling and no substance.


Bhai, this is not a cute puppy affair. Wake up please. China had never occupied nor controlled that strategic region known as Doklam Plateau, all along it was just roads and occasional patrol. Now you have helipads, howtizers, bunkers, observation post, tank transporters and what not. 

This is the plateau India was trying so hard to prevent China from occupying. This is the same plateau which can cut off your chicken neck.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

$@rJen said:


> View attachment 448552



Too bad for you that the satellite pictures show the reality, China has militarized the whole of Donglang plateau with permanent garrisons, helipads and multiple major roads.

Whereas India is nowhere to be seen. 

What happened to India's "mutual defence treaty" with Bhutan? Did you write and sign it on a piece of toilet paper?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dungeness

Areesh said:


> *New visuals show PLA deployment is close to last year’s face-off point and hasn’t thinned down as Indian Army chief Gen. Rawat claimed last week.*
> 
> *New Delhi: Almost five months after India and China agreed to end their tense military face-off in the Himalayan region of Doklam, Beijing has almost completely taken control of the northern side of the disputed plateau, latest satellite images accessed by ThePrint show.*
> 
> *The new images show concrete posts, seven helipads, new trenches and several dozen armoured vehicles close to the point where the Indian Army and the People’s Liberation Army (PLA) troops were locked in a 72-day confrontation last year.*
> 
> The discovery comes days after Army chief General Bipin Rawat said that China continues to have troops in North Doklam but also added that the deployment had thinned down recently.
> 
> *However, new satellite imagery accessed by ThePrint from 10 December 2017 shows that the Chinese side is now well entrenched in the area, with heavy road building machinery still present close to the stand-off point.*
> 
> The face-off was triggered last June after Indian troops prevented Chinese workers backed by the PLA from completing a road that would have given them fast access to the south Doklam area. The Doklam plateau is contested between China and Bhutan, with India also having a strategic interest in keeping the area demilitarised.
> 
> These are first images that show the extent of the Chinese deployment at Doklam – and indicate a likely permanent PLA deployment, retaining the capability to construct the contested road at short notice.
> 
> *Troop strength*
> 
> *The PLA has occupied almost every nook and corner, if not every inch, of the northern side of the plateau. Google Earth imagery clearly shows a large number of troops and equipment in semi-permanent structures under camouflage.*
> 
> There is at least one complete mechanised regiment of possibly ZBL-09 IFVs or infantry fighting vehicles. There is also a strong possibility of another mechanised regiment under camouflage nets.
> 
> Two major parking areas have been observed for tank transporters of smaller size, suggesting their use for mechanised vehicle transport. There are, in total, two regiments’ worth of tank transporters on the Doklam plateau.
> 
> There are more than a hundred large troop/equipment-carrying vehicles, or what the military calls ‘B-vehicles’.
> 
> At least four large bulldozers and four tippers have also been observed. This indicates a clear intention of pursuing the construction of the road beyond the contested point.
> 
> A large number of troops seem to have been kept in tents under very good camouflage, but certainly not good enough for satellite imagery not to spot them.
> 
> *The observation tower*
> 
> *There is a very tall observation tower, at least two storeys high, constructed with cement concrete less than 10 metres from the most forward trench occupied by the Indian Army.*
> 
> The elevation profile of this tower suggests that it can observe the entire Gnathang Valley from Kupup to Zuluk. *The entire movement of the Indian Army beyond Kupup can also be very clearly observed by the PLA.*
> 
> *New posts*
> 
> *A large number of fighting posts have been created on almost every hillock on North Doklam plateau. These posts consist of double-layered communication trenches prepared for all round defence.*
> 
> Numerous areas have been dug out, possibly to accommodate troops under camouflage at a later date. One of the dug-out areas is quite large, suggesting that the PLA will construct an extremely tall observation tower very soon.
> 
> *Helipads*
> 
> *At least seven new helipads have been constructed with permanent cemented round bases. The diameter of the helipads is 25 metres, suggesting that the largest helicopters in the PLA inventory will be able to land here.*
> 
> _Colonel Vinayak Bhat (retd) is a Military Intelligence veteran of the Indian Army with vast experience of satellite imagery analysis. He has worked as a Chinese interpreter and is a specialist on PLA and Pakistan’s armed forces. He tweets @rajfortyseven_
> 
> 
> https://theprint.in/2018/01/17/new-trouble-for-india-as-china-fully-occupies-doklam/



This development is a sign of friendship between two giant neighboring countries, it's a win-win scenario for both countries. Congratulations, to all Indians and Chinese members. 

Chinese couldn't have established its permanent military presence at Doklam without India's initial action; and Indians couldn't have claimed a "victory" without China's help to leave the "EXACT" spot alone.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## q12093487q

In my opinion the win- win scenario is，indians can claim victory on media and international forums to fill up their growing nationalist sentiment while china can win in reality by fully control the whole dolkom

I suspect there must be some secret deal be made between PLA and indian army，this is indeed a win -win situation，I just hope china and india can work together to make more deal like this case，so everyone will be happy，cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## $@rJen

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Too bad for you that the satellite pictures show the reality, China has militarized the whole of Donglang plateau with permanent garrisons, helipads and multiple major roads.
> 
> Whereas India is nowhere to be seen.
> 
> What happened to India's "mutual defence treaty" with Bhutan? Did you write and sign it on a piece of toilet paper?



"Militarized whole" my brown @ss 

Build a road where you were blocked kid.... After the humiliation you built something well within your territory and now showing that off 
PLA should be dumb to build something within a mortar strikes ...  helipad will be the first to go.... A long way for the supplies to reach... Take out few Bridges...bthe rest of the poor pla soldiers will run away 



Beast said:


> Denial is good for Indian. Instead of rebuke the proven proof. Indian has to hide embarrassment by trolling. No wonder Indian got kicked badly in 1962.



Proof!??? 
Kid... Don't be proud of attacking few soldiers who had no proper weapons with force by surprise... 
Well what can I expect after all you people are the backstabbing race right.... That's why Japan and Mongolians thought you a good lesson

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
2 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Chinese-Dragon

$@rJen said:


> Lol.... Look look someone is being proud of constructing something meaningless inside their own territory...



Oh so you now consider Donglang to be "Chinese territory"? 

What a change in position!

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## sinait

Han Patriot said:


> See top to understand where the flat piece of high elevation land is. We occupied that whole plateau, confirmed again by Raj47 or Colonel Vinayak Bhat(retd). Now, the only question is this, how long do you think the road postponement will last? We only agreed to postpone the road, we never agreed to STOP the road. . Before this the whole Doklam Plateau only had roads, no supporting defense structure whatsoever, In a span of a few months, China militarize the whole plateau. My bet is after the defenses are up and running, we will flank you guys and continue to build the road, this time, the stakes are so high, you won't dare to cross it. This was proven by the recent UAV downing, until today not a squeak even after we confiscated your 12milUS$ drone.


Doka La is just a sliver of land on a ridge.
Now that China is controlling the plateau, access to Doka la is limited.
Next time, the Chinese just have to push them over the ridge to their doom.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

Chinese-Dragon said:


> Too bad for you that the satellite pictures show the reality, China has militarized the whole of Donglang plateau with permanent garrisons, helipads and multiple major roads.
> 
> Whereas India is nowhere to be seen.
> 
> What happened to India's "mutual defence treaty" with Bhutan? Did you write and sign it on a piece of toilet paper?


It's all going back to pre-Americana world of 100 years back!!! It's about the inter-play of multiple great players (aka Empires) with ever changing dynamics!!! Only sharp minded folks with razor edge intelligence can play it with extreme patience and perseverance. Sacrifice of men and materials needs to be done at a moment's notice for the high goals. Fickle minded folks with shallow understanding and pockets will fizzle out before they know it!!!! The Show Must Go On.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

sinait said:


> Doka La is just a sliver of land on a ridge.
> Now that China is controlling the plateau, access to Doka la is limited.
> Next time, the Chinese just have to push them over the ridge to their doom.
> .


Doka La is a sliver of land on the fringes of the plateau. so when the Indians claim they didn't leave Doklam Plateau, it's correct, because a small portion of that plateau is within their borders. That's hw they bullshit their populace into thinking they are still in control. They also claim nothing happened at 'the point of conflict' without specifying how big or how far the area is. They just closed one eye when we build that base right next to the 'point of conflict' as long as no roads, they save face. Essentially they are willing to give up strategic areas just to save face, this is the short term ego I was talking about. And as Brahma said, they won a battle postponing a road, but lost the war by letting us occupy the plateau. Typical penny wise pound foolish attitude, this tactic can be recycled over and over again, these people are short term thinkers.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## sweetgrape

Low IQ indian don't know what's is politeness, any try to reason with them is wasting time. Just like in 1962,
We had good relationship, but these sh!t really think they were more superior and someone, now they still be that, the Donglang Affair just make us know it more clearly, If indian really smart encough, their country should be richer than China with much better foreign environment, these indian with pig brain.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
7


----------



## sinait

Han Patriot said:


> Doka La is a sliver of land on the fringes of the plateau. so when the Indians claim they didn't leave Doklam Plateau, it's correct, because a small portion of that plateau is within their borders. That's hw they bullshit their populace into thinking they are still in control. They also claim nothing happened at 'the point of conflict' without specifying how big or how far the area is. They just closed one eye when we build that base right next to the 'point of conflict' as long as no roads, they save face. Essentially they are willing to give up strategic areas just to save face, this is the short term ego I was talking about. And as Brahma said, they won a battle postponing a road, but lost the war by letting us occupy the plateau. Typical penny wise pound foolish attitude, this tactic can be recycled over and over again, these people are short term thinkers.


The watershed on Indian side is steep, a landslide or avalanche by an explosion on the plateau and the Indian soldiers are doomed.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

21stCentury said:


> Indians should snap out of their imperialist dreams and recognize the McMahon line as illegal and a very sneaky play by their ex-British master to create tension in this region. Recognize that the McMahon line drawn by the British imperialist on Chinese soil without Qing dynasty authority but solely with separatist Tibetan monks and themselves (Simla Accord (1914)) is illegal and have zero factual basis _(example: signing treaty with Hawaiian separatist group recognizing American border limits with a hostile foreign power)_. Indian government knew well that it is illegal, they also know that it is they themselves under Jawaharlal Nehru decided to acted on their British masters imaginary line and expanded into Chinese territory (_Neville Maxwell's India's China War_ book is banned by Indian government for exposing them). Remember what happened in 1962? Indians like to convince themselves that "Chinese betrayed us! We were friends and they attacked us!" oh really, India?
> Previous border clashes and recent Doklam tension shows India still have not changed one bit, if anything India is trying become more eager and aggressive. As a responsible major regional power, China will do what it must to keep Indian imperialist policy in check while still determined to promote mutual benefit (OBOR) for all.
> Are Indians aware they are being pulled to the dark side?
> 
> Previously China had no intention of militarizing the Doklam plateau, but Indians love to self-fulfill their own prophecies.


This is the typical penny wise pound foolish Indians, very myopic view of things. Had they left us alone, it would have just been roads, no military facilities at all. We didn't recognized a demarcated border as a potential conflict point, we were just patrolling it occasionally while negotiating with Bhutan to settle the border. India just created another conflict zone, and pushed us to reciprocate by intervening on behalf of Pakistan. Before this we were only helping Pakistan indirectly, there are giving us the excuse to be in Kashmir. 

Do you guys realize, China after Doklam became even more aggressive with base building in Pakistan and arming Pakistan? We gave peace a chance but these supa powans really think they are comparable with China.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Deino

*Guys ... this topic is NOT on ethnics, NOT on NATO-politics, NOT on USA-Turkish relationship or Russian military.*

*No rants, no offense, no insults and even more posting BS-videos and comics are not allowed.*

*Either you stay on topic - which has to be related to the Chinese military - or you continue this now almost pure political discussion in the correct section, but NOT here.*

*Deino*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Han Patriot

*Official response from CHINA MOFA on troop stationing in Doklam on 15/1/2018, simple straight to the point and no bullshit unlike the Indian MEA.

http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/xwfw_665399/s2510_665401/2511_665403/t1525880.shtml

Q: For what you said about the comment by the Indian army chief, he also said that China was exerting pressure along several border areas and India has made sure the situation did not escalate beyond certain point. Maybe through his comments, he wanted the Indian public to know that he was praising about the India-China relations. What exactly you have taken exception to his comments?*

A: I have made myself clear just now. If this senior officer was referring to China's Dong Lang, this particular area, then I believe you are quite clear about our position. The Dong Lang area has all along been part of China and under China's continuous and effective jurisdiction. And we are exercising our sovereignty rights and upholding territorial sovereignty in accordance with the stipulations of historical conventions* by stationing Chinese border troops in the Dong Lang area and having them patrol the area. *I said just now that we hope the Indian side could learn its lessons from that and avoid a recurrence of last year's events.



sinait said:


> The watershed on Indian side is steep, a landslide or avalanche by an explosion on the plateau and the Indian soldiers are doomed.
> .


That's the beuty of this chess game, we essentially pushed them to the Doka La corner, they have no space to expand. By locking them at the Doka La area, we buy time to build on the whole plateau. Since day 1, I tried to say this, the plateau is the strategic part not the ridge nor the valley, by hook or by crook we need to occupy it.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Beast

Han Patriot said:


> *Official response from CHINA MOFA on troop stationing in Doklam on 15/1/2018, simple straight to the point and no bullshit unlike the Indian MEA.
> 
> http://www.fmprc.gov.cn/mfa_eng/xwfw_665399/s2510_665401/2511_665403/t1525880.shtml
> 
> Q: For what you said about the comment by the Indian army chief, he also said that China was exerting pressure along several border areas and India has made sure the situation did not escalate beyond certain point. Maybe through his comments, he wanted the Indian public to know that he was praising about the India-China relations. What exactly you have taken exception to his comments?*
> 
> A: I have made myself clear just now. If this senior officer was referring to China's Dong Lang, this particular area, then I believe you are quite clear about our position. The Dong Lang area has all along been part of China and under China's continuous and effective jurisdiction. And we are exercising our sovereignty rights and upholding territorial sovereignty in accordance with the stipulations of historical conventions* by stationing Chinese border troops in the Dong Lang area and having them patrol the area. *I said just now that we hope the Indian side could learn its lessons from that and avoid a recurrence of last year's events.
> 
> 
> That's the beuty of this chess game, we essentially pushed them to the Doka La corner, they have no space to expand. By locking them at the Doka La area, we buy time to build on the whole plateau. Since day 1, I tried to say this, the plateau is the strategic part not the ridge nor the valley, by hook or by crook we need to occupy it.


No, the delusion Indian fans will claim the one occupy by PLA is not Doklam plateau and Indian won.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

http://www.mea.gov.in/media-briefin...+to+queries+regarding+the+situation+in+doklam



> *Official Spokesperson's response to queries regarding the situation in Doklam*
> January 18, 2018
> 
> In response to media queries about the situation in Doklam, the Official Spokesperson said:
> 
> ''Our attention has been drawn to some reports that question the accuracy of the position stated by the Government in respect to the situation in Doklam.
> 
> It may be recalled that last year, a face-off situation that had arisen in the Doklam region, was resolved following diplomatic discussions between India and China, based on which both sides arrived at an understanding for the disengagement of their border personnel at the face-off site.
> 
> Subsequently, in response to repeated questions about any change in the status quo *at the face-off site*, Government had stated that there was no basis for such imputations. Government would once again reiterate that the status quo at the face-off site has not been altered. Any suggestion to the contrary is inaccurate and mischievous.''



Notice how the Indian MEA omitted the word '*vicinity'* from their usual generic statement. The radius seems to be getting smaller by the day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

sinait said:


> The watershed on Indian side is steep, a landslide or avalanche by an explosion on the plateau and the Indian soldiers are doomed.
> .


Unsurprisely, Chinese is always on the higher ground (Tibet, Doklam Plateau, decision making) compare to Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Deino

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/957537591024218113

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Farbeyonddriven

http://video.sina.cn/mil/2018-02-09/detail-ifyrmfmc0555607.d.html?vt=4&pos=24&wm=4007

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Silverblaze

india is provoking China just to show usa how it is a worthy power. india is very lucky that China is not interested in destablizing it and same with Pakistan which is also stupid enough to pursue peace with india! The day China Pak decide india will have multiple partitions.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## XDescendantX

First Indians cried to U.S. over Pakistan using ATGM's in Kashmir. Now the crybabies will go to the U.N. over China kicking their a$$es in the CG world.


----------



## ozranger

Silverblaze said:


> india is provoking China just to show usa how it is a worthy power. india is very lucky that China is not interested in destablizing it and same with Pakistan which is also stupid enough to pursue peace with india! The day China Pak decide india will have multiple partitions.



Provocation to neighboring countries is the only way for India to maintain its so called unity.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

*HIGHLIGHTS*

PLA troops deployed along LAC have been equipped with QTS-11 system.
Each soldier equipped with QTS-11 is armed with a thermal imager and optoelectronic and positioning systems.







BEIJING: China has equipped a branch of the PLA deployed along the Indian border with a powerful US-style integrated individual soldier combat system to prepare for a future "informatised warfare", a media report has said.

Informatised warfare, a term widely used by the Chinese military in recent years, refers to the use of IT, digital and artificial intelligence applications in battlefield conditions.

The Sky Wolf Commandos, a branch of the People's Liberation Army (PLA) special operations forces from the western theatre command, have been equipped with the QTS-11 system in their training, Weihutang, a column affiliated with the China Central Television (CCTV), reported.

The western theatre command looks after the security along the 3,488 km-long Line of Actual Control (LAC) with India.

The QTS-11 system, according to Chinese experts, is similar to the one being used by US soldiers.

Hailed as the "strongest individual firepower in the world", the QTS-11 system not only contains firearms but also a full digitalised integrated individual soldier combat system, including detection and communications, Song Zhongping, a Chinese military expert told state-run Global Times.

The system, which includes an assault rifle and 20-millimeter grenade launcher, is capable of destroying antipersonnel targets.

Each soldier equipped with the system is armed with a thermal imager and optoelectronic and positioning systems, the Global Times quoted a report by Science and Technology Daily. QTS-11 system weighs up to seven kgs.

"The individual soldier combat system is only part of the digitalised army, something countries are attempting to do. Developing the integrated individual soldier combat system adapts to informatized warfare in the future," Song said.

"QTS-11 systems of the US and China are similar but not comparable. The system's capability depends on how it is used," Song said.

Special operations forces are the first to have a taste of the QTS-11 system before the system would be widely equipped into other forces.

The system is also very expensive, Song said.

The announcement by the official media of the deployment of new system along the border with India followed a report few days ago of the upgrading the air defences along the LAC was seen by military observers here as a psychological warfare being resorted to by the PLA.


The Global Times earlier quoted an expert as saying the upgradation of the air defence with deployment of fighter jets like J-10 and J-11 is aimed at confronting any threat from India in the light of India acquiring new fighter aircraft, an apparent reference to Rafale aircraft.




The Chinese military carried out a media blitzkrieg during the height of last year's 73-day Dokalam standoff highlighting deployment of new battle tank as well as massive military exercises on the Tibetan plateau.
The standoff over PLA's attempts to build a road close to the strategic narrow Chicken Neck corridor in North East ended after the Chinese military stopped the road building in the area which is also claimed by Bhutan.




The integrated combat system was firstly developed by the US but they have dropped the research of Objective Individual Combat Weaponry system due to weight problems.





*Get latest news & live updates on the go on your pc with News App. Download The Times of India news app for your device. Read more World news in English and other languages.

https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com...e-combat-gear-report/articleshow/63042497.cms*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nanga Tarzan

Why? China style combat gear is not good enough??


----------



## Talwar e Pakistan

Nanga Tarzan said:


> Why? China style combat gear is not good enough??


much better than "Indian equipment".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

QTS-11

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Pyr0test

Nanga Tarzan said:


> Why? China style combat gear is not good enough??


US style according to indian media, dont think PLA ever claimed as such
this is what it looks like since the TOI is too lazy to find a proper photo

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## cirr

Nanga Tarzan said:


> Why? China style combat gear is not good enough??



The question should be addresssed to whoever wrote the piece.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ahmet Pasha

That's just Chinese standard equipment. What's so special about it??
Why are Indian pants on fire??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PaklovesTurkiye

@Chinese-Dragon @wanglaokan @Han Patriot @sinait 

 

Chicken's neck in danger?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## SingaporeGuy

China can consider building tunnels into india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 52051

To indians, anything more advanced than their naked soldier's equipment is considered "American style", in other words, most military in the world besides indian's or some african countries' are considered "American style" in the mind of indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Makarena

didn't the US cancel its OICW project?


----------



## gambit

Nanga Tarzan said:


> Why? China style combat gear is not good enough??


No. Desert Storm was a shock to the PLA system in its entirety.

During Desert Shield, all the major military powers in the world, China included, wrote their own analyses of a possible shooting fight between Iraqi and US forces, even though everyone was hoping for a diplomatic solution. Their analyses were that though the US would win, we would take, according to the PLA, Vietnam War era casualties, meaning around 50,000 KIAs. But when Desert Storm hit, it turned out US and allies were more in danger of fratricide than from the Iraqi Army.

For China, the PLA's embarrassment in front of the Pulitburo was the point of no turning back. The PLA leadership had to admit that most of everything that make up the PLA was categorically inferior to the US military, down to the way a soldier was dressed and equipped. So if you look at the how the PLA reformed since Desert Storm, you will see American signatures all over it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gambit said:


> No. Desert Storm was a shock to the PLA system in its entirety.
> 
> During Desert Shield, all the major military powers in the world, China included, wrote their own analyses of a possible shooting fight between Iraqi and US forces, even though everyone was hoping for a diplomatic solution. Their analyses were that though the US would win, we would take, according to the PLA, Vietnam War era casualties, meaning around 50,000 KIAs. But when Desert Storm hit, it turned out US and allies were more in danger of fratricide than from the Iraqi Army.
> 
> For China, the PLA's embarrassment in front of the Pulitburo was the point of no turning back. The PLA leadership had to admit that most of everything that make up the PLA was categorically inferior to the US military, down to the way a soldier was dressed and equipped. So if you look at the how the PLA reformed since Desert Storm, you will see American signatures all over it.


I wouldnt brag about a super power vs iraqi army...

Even vietnam wasnt a comventional war and millions of Vietnamese civilians paid the price of US indiscriminate bombing and massacres...

Its like firing a 30mm to kill an ant.

What happened after the defeat of the pathetic iraqi troops is more important..

P.S; No offence, but people who have been to US mil institutions or conducted training with US mil...I talked to dont have much appreciation for your troops or officers.. 

But they do envy n praise US technology..



Pyr0test said:


> US style according to indian media, dont think PLA ever claimed as such
> this is what it looks like since the TOI is too lazy to find a proper photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 455656


This is a really cool pic;

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## gambit

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I wouldnt brag about a super power vs iraqi army...


That is hindsight. You think the Pakistani military would have been the exception back then?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Even vietnam wasnt a comventional war and millions of Vietnamese civilians paid the price of US indiscriminate bombing and massacres...


You said it -- "wasnt a comventional war". But whenever the NVA decided to fight the US military conventionally, it got beaten. In other words, the best alternative, not necessarily the best way, to fight the US military is thru unconventional war.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Its like firing a 30mm to kill an ant.


Right...As if the Pakistani military is going to fight every war fairly. Mano-a-mano.

Please refrain from using this line of criticism. There are few respects in war. See the Geneva Convention for guidelines. But the bottom line is that in a war, if I can outnumber you 3-1, I will. Else I will call for 2-1. That superiority maybe in the form of technology, but as long as it works, I will use it.

Looky here...Desert Storm *HAS* gone down in military history as an event of warfare as significant as the machine gun, the airplane, the aircraft carrier, the missile, or the tank. In other words, an event that irrevocably changed the face of warfare. The swift defeat of the Iraqi army is the result of the changes the US military made within itself, after all, a swift defeat is exactly what every military leader want. So instead of mocking US, you should study up on why everyone was so wrong with their predictions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

gambit said:


> That is hindsight. You think the Pakistani military would have been the exception back then?




Much more compared to any arab or asian military thats for sure.


> You said it -- "wasnt a comventional war". But whenever the NVA decided to fight the US military conventionally, it got beaten. In other words, the best alternative, not necessarily the best way, to fight the US military is thru unconventional war.


Isnt it ironic when you compare a super power vs a third world nation?

Imagine Modern China or USSR or even Russia ... the results wouldnt be beey positive for america.. thats guaranteed.



> Right...As if the Pakistani military is going to fight every war fairly. Mano-a-mano.


Has nothing to do with Pak.. 


Please refrain from using this line of criticism. There are few respects in war. See the Geneva Convention for guidelines. But the bottom line is that in a war, if I can outnumber you 3-1, I will. Else I will call for 2-1. That superiority maybe in the form of technology, but as long as it works, I will use it.


> Looky here...Desert Storm *HAS* gone down in military history as an event of warfare as significant as the machine gun, the airplane, the aircraft carrier, the missile, or the tank. In other words, an event that irrevocably changed the face of warfare. The swift defeat of the Iraqi army is the result of the changes the US military made within itself, after all, a swift defeat is exactly what every military leader want. So instead of mocking US, you should study up on why everyone was so wrong with their predictions.



It has gone down in history as a major air campaign against a much inferior force... 

Air domination and death of retreating saddams troops..

Again its like killing an ant with a 30mm canon.

P.S: I actually commented about your troops not being exceptional in quality... I however have no doubt about super firepower and technology possessed by USA.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Shahzaz ud din

*SURGICAL STRIKE BY CHINAragon breathes fire at border: A year after Doklam, Chinese troops enter Indian side in Arunachal Pradesh*
India

Updated Oct 15, 2018 | 15:41 IST | Times Now Digital

*A year after the Doklam standoff between the Indian and Chinese armies, 11 PLA men were seen a km inside Indian territory in Dibang in Arunachal Pradesh.*





Chinese troops inside Indian territory | Photo Credit: Times Now

*Itanagar:* A year after the Doklam crisis in which Indian and Chinese troops were locked in a standoff along the Line of Actual Control, (LAC), local residents of Dibang in Arunachal Pradesh have raised an alarm of a similar intrusion by the Chinese troops. Local residents have clicked photographs showing Chinese Peoples' Liberation Army (PLA) troops in Dibang in Arunachal Pradesh.

According to Times Now channel, the troops — around 11 Chinese PLA men dressed in camouflaged Army fatigues — were spotted in upper Dibang in Arunachal Pradesh. They were spotted by local villagers who had gone out hunting. The locals then clicked photographs of the intrusion and alerted the Army and local administration. It is believed that the intrusion took place about five-six days ago. The troops were about one km inside the Indian territory.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1051708058634571776






TIMES NOW accesses proof of Chinese PLA entering the Indian territory in Upper Dibang district of Arunachal Pradesh

This is not the first time that PLA troops have entered inside the Indian territory. Intrusions along the LAC are a regular occurrence along the de-facto boundary between India and China. China, however, refuses to accept that Arunachal Pradesh is an Indian territory and instead, continued to refer to the state and southern Tibet.

The intrusion has surfaced at a time when India and China have joined hands to train Afghan diplomats in New Delhi. The relations between the two countries have been going through a rough patch post the 2017 Doklam standoff, wherein Chinese troops were spotted constructing a road inside the Indian territory in Doklam in June 2017. They were apprehended by Indian troops and the standoff continued till August 28 after a diplomatic intervention.


----------



## Pakistani Aircraft

Where's the Indian Army?


----------



## LKJ86

Pakistani Aircraft said:


> Where's the Indian Army?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Maarkhoor

Chinese military equips troops in Tibet with mobile howitzer .. 

Read more at:
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst

Expect more wet f@rts for Indians...................

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Crystal-Clear

bharat mata will use her Brahmose ......



Maarkhoor said:


> Chinese military equips troops in Tibet with mobile howitzer ..
> 
> Read more at:
> http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/...ofinterest&utm_medium=text&utm_campaign=cppst
> 
> Expect more wet f@rts for Indians...................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Maarkhoor

Crystal-Clear said:


> bharat mata will use her Brahmose ......


Which one 56 CC?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Crystal-Clear

Maarkhoor said:


> Which one 56 CC?


most probably

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zapper

India and China have agreed to seek a fair, reasonable and mutually acceptable solution to the boundary question through negotiations, the government informed Rajya Sabha on Thursday. 

In a written response to a question in Rajya Sabha, Minister of State for External Affairs V Muraleedharan said China disputes the international boundary between India and China. 

"Indian territory under the occupation of China in Jammu & Kashmir is approximately 38,000 sq. km. In addition, under the so-called China-Pakistan 'boundary agreement' signed between China and Pakistan on 2 March 1963, Pakistan illegally ceded 5,180 sq. km of Indian territory in Azad Kashmir to China," the minister said. 



India and China have each appointed a Special Representative to explore the framework for a boundary settlement from the political perspective of the overall bilateral relationship, he said. 

The two sides have agreed to seek a fair, reasonable and mutually acceptable solution to the boundary question through dialogue and negotiations, he said

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...-government/articleshow/69976852.cms?from=mdr

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cobra Arbok

Simple solution: India relinquishes its claim on Aksai Chin, and China relinquishes its claim on Arunachal Pradesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sine Nomine

Cobra Arbok said:


> Simple solution: India relinquishes its claim on Aksai Chin, and China relinquishes its claim on Arunachal Pradesh.


If i am not wrong PRC took Aksai Chin in war while AP is with Bharat since start.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## xyx007

They may come to some agreement , but questions will be how it is possible when uncle SAM using India against China. This is Modi who is appointed as a regional policemen by uncle Sam in Indian ocean and allowing US to monitoring together all chinese trades in South China Sea , Indian ocean and Gulf ocean. Interesting Geo politics scenario are going to build up in future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

xyx007 said:


> They may come to some agreement , but questions will be how it is possible when uncle SAM using India against China. This is Modi who is appointed as a regional policemen by uncle Sam in Indian ocean and allowing US to monitoring together all chinese trades in South China Sea , Indian ocean and Gulf ocean. Interesting Geo politics scenario are going to build up in future


US has no influence on foreign policy of India. We have our concerns on China, so we realigned our foreign policy with respect to China. US and India agree on few things such as the threat of China and disagree on few things like stopping relations with Russia and Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Cobra Arbok

xyx007 said:


> They may come to some agreement , but questions will be how it is possible when uncle SAM using India against China. This is Modi who is appointed as a regional policemen by uncle Sam in Indian ocean and allowing US to monitoring together all chinese trades in South China Sea , Indian ocean and Gulf ocean. Interesting Geo politics scenario are going to build up in future


Could be a response to trump's tariffs. Resolving Indo-Sino border disputes would remove a lot of the leverage the US has over India.



MUSTAKSHAF said:


> If i am not wrong PRC tookAksai Chin in war while AP is with Bharat since start.


Pretty much. Although Chinese believe AP was a part of China that was stolen by the british.


----------



## Zapper

Cobra Arbok said:


> Simple solution: India relinquishes its claim on Aksai Chin, and China relinquishes its claim on Arunachal Pradesh.


and adhere to the McMohan line

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## xyx007

Cobra Arbok said:


> Could be a response to trump's tariffs. Resolving Indo-Sino border disputes would remove a lot of the leverage the US has over India.
> 
> 
> Pretty much. Although Chinese believe AP was a part of China that was stolen by the british.


 While the US and India continue to call each other strategic partners – Pompeo called India a “great friend” during his India visit – there is a growing feeling in the Indian establishment that Indian interests might not be well-protected under Trump.
Modi bear hugger or Phd in cloud theory hinted at India’s concerns over protectionist policies under Trump when he hit out at unilateralism and trade protectionism, without naming the US, after having what he termed an “extremely fruitful” bilateral meeting with Xi, who was in the audience during this speech at the SCO summit this month.

The China watcher believes that it is this realisation that is driving India’s outreach to China. “India is now safeguarding its interests by embracing closer ties with China. What is crucial to underline is that India’s ties with China are purely economic, not geopolitical in nature.


----------



## kris

Cobra Arbok said:


> Simple solution: India relinquishes its claim on Aksai Chin, and China relinquishes its claim on Arunachal Pradesh.


Not going to happen..
It does give modi any advantage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Lincoln

Cobra Arbok said:


> Simple solution: India relinquishes its claim on Aksai Chin, and China relinquishes its claim on Arunachal Pradesh.



If it goes through then it can set precedent for a similar agreement for Pakistan-India Kashmir.

But with wording like "occupied" and "illegal," I don't think India is going into these talks with the objective attitude it should. So I have hard time thinking if anything will materialize.

But either way, yes, the simplest solution is to establish current LAC and LOC as International Border and be done with it, that's my opinion.
Another solution is a jointly-administered Kashmir with open borders but I feel that can cause controversy and is too ideal to really come alive.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## vi-va

Alternatiiv said:


> If it goes through then it can set precedent for a similar agreement for Pakistan-India Kashmir.
> 
> But with wording like "occupied" and "illegal," I don't think India is going into these talks with the objective attitude it should. So I have hard time thinking if anything will materialize.
> 
> But either way, yes, the simplest solution is to establish current LAC and LOC as International Border and be done with it, that's my opinion.
> Another solution is a jointly-administered Kashmir with open borders but I feel that can cause controversy and is too ideal to really come alive.



Agree. Pakistan India border issue is different. India politicians are not motivated to resolve it. 

IMO, realistic scenario is control the conflicts, deescalation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krptonite

viva_zhao said:


> IMO, realistic scenario is control the conflicts, deescalation.




Every time peaceniks(on both sides) with similar opinion as yours do manage to make something tangible happen, there always is some incident or the other which sets the trust level plummeting and we're back to chest thumping and comparing our nuke sizes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Krptonite said:


> Every time peaceniks(on both sides) with similar opinion as yours do manage to make something tangible happen, there always is some incident or the other which sets the trust level plummeting and we're back to chest thumping and comparing our nuke sizes.



No offense, that's the nature of democracy side-effect. World War I and World War II are no accidents, those opportunists are thirsty and only war can satisfy them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Krptonite

viva_zhao said:


> No offense, that's the nature of democracy side-effect. World War I and World War II are no accidents, those opportunists are thirsty and only war can satisfy them.


War _is _good for business

Thank god both sides have sensible heads at operational levels

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vi-va

Krptonite said:


> War _is _good for business
> 
> Thank god both sides have sensible heads at operational levels


No guarantee in the future.


----------



## vi-va

Brainsucker said:


> Well, it is good if that's happen. Earlier is better than later.



While the dialogue has been going on for years, progress is very slow.

India, China hold 9th Annual Defence & Security Dialogue after one-year gap

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## letsrock

Axomiya_lora said:


> Apart from the Tawang tract, there is nothing Tibetan about Arunachal. Arunachal has always been a part of our North East.
> 
> The Arunachal tribes fought with us to ward off the invasions in the past and if need be will do so again if someone casts an evil eye on our lands.
> 
> Oh, FYI, they speaked Assamese until the recent past, i don't find anything Chinese about the place.



"Always been" ?? when India itself was born in 1947. Is there a single "arunachal" tribe which bears the name "arunachal"..and what is "our north east" ? delusional hatefilled brahmin indian appropriating ancient tibetan, tribal cultures. A time will come when you lot will be rounded by "northeasterners" themselves are treated like dogs. The kashmris already got rid of their pandits.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
3


----------



## letsrock

Axomiya_lora said:


> Damn, aren't you a precious little snowflake! I am a *northeasterner *that you speak of and tell you what dimwit, when the barbaric Mughal hordes tried to invade the North East back in the day the people of my tribe aided by the Arunachali tribes decimated them. Not once, not twice, seventeen times, every freaking time. Time for your porridge gruel now.



You are NOT. you will never be. You are a brahmin - a scumbag who inserts in to nationality after nationality within Indian sub continent and leech on their resourcers. What is an "arunachali" tribe LOL.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## Crusher

China is a weak country, they are greedy and care only about money, they can sacrifice everything for money as this so-called "settlement" with India shows.


----------



## vi-va

Simurgh said:


> China is a weak country, they are greedy and care only about money, they can sacrifice everything for money as this so-called "settlement" with India shows.


Proof?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chhatrapati

Thanks @Deino for clearing it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Figaro

Simurgh said:


> China is a weak country, they are greedy and care only about money, they can sacrifice everything for money as this so-called "settlement" with India shows.


If China was weak then why doesnt india just storm over and take aksai chin by force? That would be the simple solution.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## kristisipe

Simurgh said:


> China is a weak country, they are greedy and care only about money, they can sacrifice everything for money as this so-called "settlement" with India shows.


On the contrary, my personal experience tells me most of you *oversea* educated Pakistanis are the most greedy and worst in dishonesty. Furthermore, most of you *oversea* educated Pakistanis are very anti-China. I've learned that most of you *oversea* Pakistanis develop that anti-China views from the teachings of your Imams. You are clearly the case here. I have co-workers around the world, including the ones in Europe, and they share similar point of view about you *oversea* Pakistanis and the turks.


----------



## Nan Yang

Cobra Arbok said:


> Simple solution: India relinquishes its claim on Aksai Chin, and China relinquishes its claim on Arunachal Pradesh.


That's what ZhouEnlai proposed to India and India responded with the forward policy. 



Zapper said:


> and adhere to the McMohan line


A border between two great civilizations shouldn't be named after a British general !

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## namefield_empty

Nan Yang said:


> That's what ZhouEnlai proposed to India and India responded with the forward policy.


Your supposed claim on Arunachal is just another arm twisting tactic from China. Arunchal has never been the part of China ever so your false proposition holds no ground. Yesterday the people of Arunachal and Assam here celebrated the birthday of the Dalai Lama with pomp and glory. After seeing the events in Tibet unfold in the years preceding to the Chinese backstabbing and betrayal in '62 we had to take measures of safeguarding our borders.
https://nenow.in/north-east-news/bi...ical-leaders-pour-in-for-14th-dalai-lama.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Brainsucker

Axomiya_lora said:


> Your supposed claim on Arunachal is just another arm twisting tactic from China. Arunchal has never been the part of China ever so your false proposition holds no ground. Yesterday the people of Arunachal and Assam here celebrated the birthday of the Dalai Lama with pomp and glory. After seeing the events in Tibet unfold in the years preceding to the Chinese backstabbing and betrayal in '62 we had to take measures of safeguarding our borders.
> https://nenow.in/north-east-news/bi...ical-leaders-pour-in-for-14th-dalai-lama.html



Basically, you insist that China relinquish their territory or they're bad guy. Then, there is no middle way to discuss it. So, what is the point of discussion or talk? Without compromise to find the best middle way, there is only one thing that matter, if you feel that you're strong, then take it by force. If you're weak, then shut up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

Brainsucker said:


> Basically, you insist that China relinquish their territory or they're bad guy. Then, there is no middle way to discuss it. *So, what is the point of discussion or talk?* Without compromise to find the best middle way, there is only one thing that matter, if you feel that you're strong, then take it by force. If you're weak, then shut up.


Right, there are no question of talks as far as Arunachal Pradesh is concerned, that part of the country has always been a part of our North East, historically and culturally. China can only relinquish the territory it holds, and they will never gain an inch of Arunachal.

In '62 these Chinese thought that they would just walk into Arunachal and Assam and the people here would welcome them into their midst. The rude shock they received made them retreat hastily. 

China must understand that the people of Arunachal don't want to be associated with them in any capacity, you lot are despised here for what you have done with Tibet and the Dalai Lama.


----------



## nang2

Brainsucker said:


> Basically, you insist that China relinquish their territory or they're bad guy. Then, there is no middle way to discuss it. So, what is the point of discussion or talk? Without compromise to find the best middle way, there is only one thing that matter, if you feel that you're strong, then take it by force. If you're weak, then shut up.


He insists on his view but you don't have to take it seriously. I grew up in a military base in XinJiang. Some of military units there were involved in 1962 conflict. From what I heard, the group troops were pushing very fast. It was so fast that the command center was having some trouble reaching them, especially when the retreat order was issued. If his view were accurate, the group troops should have faced strong and hostile resistance and that information was delivered to the command center, which issued the retreat because of that. But that was not the case. The group troops were far more eager to push forward. The retreat order was certainly NOT because of the resistance he claimed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## namefield_empty

nang2 said:


> It was so fast that the command center was having some trouble reaching them, especially when the retreat order was issued. If his view were accurate, the group troops should have faced strong and hostile resistance and that information was delivered to the command center, which issued the retreat because of that. But that was not the case. The group troops were far more eager to push forward. The retreat order was certainly NOT because of the resistance he claimed.


I have never claimed that your troops received hostile resistance, though the Indian Army did their best as they laid down their lives whilst being outnumbered. If you were ever to come across an Assamese or a citizen from Arunachal he would most probably say that we felt let down by the way Nehru abandoned us to leave us at the mercy of you Chinese. This is the way we feel to this day.

However, that's besides the point. Chinese troops left not because they faced hostile resistance but they felt that it was futile to occupy a land where the local populace were unwelcoming of their presence. You tested the waters in '62 and decided wisely that Arunachal is a bridge too far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nang2

Axomiya_lora said:


> I have never claimed that your troops received hostile resistance, though the Indian Army did their best as they laid down their lives whilst being outnumbered. If you were ever to come across an Assamese or a citizen from Arunachal he would most probably say that we felt let down by the way Nehru abandoned us to leave us at the mercy of you Chinese. This is the way we feel to this day.
> 
> However, that's besides the point. Chinese troops left not because they faced hostile resistance but they felt that it was futile to occupy a land where the local populace were unwelcoming of their presence. You tested the waters in '62 and decided wisely that Arunachal is a bridge too far.


It is interesting that an Indian claims he knows how Chinese troops would have felt. From what I can tell, your confidence in your own view misses two important facts. First, before 1962, Chinese troops marched into Tibet where local culture was quite different. Was there any concern about how they would be received by the local population? You bet there was. So, in 1962, it was not the first time. Better yet, Chinese troops had already have some experience dealing with Tibetans, who were the same local population in South Tibet. Second, people in general don't concern themselves much with politics, especially in regions that haven't been infested with much nationalism. Most of them just prefer their lives not disturbed too much. The picture you just painted tried to give an impression that Tibetans living in South Tibet had strong affiliation with India. That is laughable.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## namefield_empty

nang2 said:


> Better yet, Chinese troops had already have some experience dealing with Tibetans, who were the same local population in South Tibet.


This is where you are wrong my friend, as i had mentioned earlier, barring the Tawang area the rest of Arunachal Pradesh had nothing to do with the Tibetans. More than two-thirds of the tribes of Arunachal were either Hindus or followed the animistic religion of Donyi-Polo. Chinese culture had little impact on those people, they were culturally similar with the rest of us from NE. Arunachal was a frontier outpost of our Ahom Kingdom back them, the tribes fought with us to ward off invaders.


nang2 said:


> Was there any concern about how they would be received by the local population? You bet there was.


Coming to the Tibetan Buddhists in Tawang and Bomdilla, they shared the same concerns as their fellow brothers in Tibet and by all means didn't want to share their fate.


nang2 said:


> The picture you just painted tried to give an impression that Tibetans living in South Tibet had strong affiliation with India.


Prove me wrong then, Assamese was the link language in Arunachal till the recent past, when Nefamese took over. Show us evidence if they ever spoke in Chinese. Even today, the citizens of Arunachal are fluent Hindi speakers compared to those from South India. They have been voting for a North Indian political party in their state(BJP). In the seven decades since independence, we are yet to witness anti Indian protests in the state, the only state in our NE with this distinction. Hindu places of pilgrimage dating back to centuries are scattered across the state of Arunachal Pradesh. I didn't see any Chinese influence in the state in my countless visit there(just across the river from my place).


----------



## Globenim

Axomiya_lora said:


> However, that's besides the point. Chinese troops left not because they faced hostile resistance but they felt that it was futile to occupy a land where the local populace were unwelcoming of their presence.


What a delusional dichotomy. Resistance? Unwelcomed?

You Nehru frantically cried for Americas military aid and intervention against China, after your troops did their best to run away the second they meet resistance from China. Outside of Hindu fairytales China never meet any serious resistance from India, not before, not after it called for a pullback. When the Americans saw how quickly your forces, let me use their words, *faltered *in front of China, they got afraid the entire paper tiger that India was could collapse just as quickly from this counter invasion and finally lent it to you. From this point on it was just pointless to let the U.S. intervention manifest any further when China at the time had not much ressources to spare on a conflict with the whole of India, let alone one backed up by Americans, no matter how weak its regular army was, while it would only push the whole of India into the hands of America. In modern terms the strategy was to let you stick with your post colinial delusion of being an independent emerging super power at worst or give you a chance to turn back to sanity and making peace with China at best. Looking where India has been stuck until today and what has become of China today, that was a wise decision.

And as if you Indians have anything to say about not being welcomed and being alien to locals in South Tibet anyways.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## namefield_empty

Globenim said:


> And as if you Indians have anything to say about not being welcomed and being alien to locals in South Tibet anyways.


I will respond to this as the rest of the incoherent gibberish you spewed out is not worth answering.

There is nothing Tibetan about Arunachal Pradesh, only a couple of vagrant Tibetan tribes populate the upper reaches of the state. Rest of Arunachal Pradesh is populated by the those who share their culture and traditions with us in Assam. They aren't even Buddhists, so you can cut your Tibetan crap.

Coming to the Tibetans around Tawang, they are the strongest opponents of your Chinese government amongst all, they make it a point to celebrate the birth anniversary of Dalai Lama with all pomp and glory just to rub it in your pretty little faces.


----------



## Nan Yang

Axomiya_lora said:


> I have never claimed that your troops received hostile resistance, though the Indian Army did their best as they laid down their lives whilst being outnumbered. If you were ever to come across an Assamese or a citizen from Arunachal he would most probably say that we felt let down by the way Nehru abandoned us to leave us at the mercy of you Chinese. This is the way we feel to this day.
> 
> However, that's besides the point. Chinese troops left not because they faced hostile resistance but they felt that it was futile to occupy a land where the local populace were unwelcoming of their presence. You tested the waters in '62 and decided wisely that Arunachal is a bridge too far.


China withdraw from South Tibet in good faith. It was never in China interest to start a war with India. China just wanted to hit India to hard that they will return to the negotiation table. It did stop India adventure and bring 50 years of peace.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AViet

Axomiya_lora said:


> Right, there are no question of talks as far as Arunachal Pradesh is concerned, that part of the country has always been a part of our North East, historically and culturally. China can only relinquish the territory it holds, and they will never gain an inch of Arunachal.
> 
> In '62 these Chinese thought that they would just walk into Arunachal and Assam and the people here would welcome them into their midst. The rude shock they received made them retreat hastily.
> 
> *China must understand that the people of Arunachal* don't want to be associated with them in any capacity, you lot are despised here for what you have done with Tibet and the Dalai Lama.



Oh, did you interview everyone there? Do they want to stay with India? I heard that now so many Tibetan want to return back to China, rather staying in deep poverty India with no future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## namefield_empty

AViet said:


> Oh, did you interview everyone there? Do they want to stay with India? I heard that now so many Tibetan want to return back to China, rather staying in deep poverty India with no future.


I am from a place in Assam that's on the Arunachal border, so don't need to go to Arunachal solely for the purpose of interviewing anyone. I converse with more Arunachali people daily than you will ever do in your entire lifetime.

It is a misconception that's been ingrained in the sheep from China by your CCP that people from Arunachal are all Tibetans. They form a minority of the Arunachal population who ironically are the victims of your intransigence in Tibet. They are deeply concerned about the wellbeing of their Tibetan brothers and detest your CCP government.

Rest of the population of Arunachal(more than three-fourths) are all north east Indian tribes having no connection whatsoever to your China. Their culture and language are the same as us in Assam, and were historically a part of our kingdoms in NE. They don't even share your religion- Hinduism, Christianity and Donyi-Polo are followed.

In short, Arunachal Pradesh has nothing to do with China culturally and historically. Your government knows this very well and it's time you followed this like gospel.



Nan Yang said:


> negotiation table.


There is nothing to negotiate so far as Arunachal is concerned. But i am not aware of the nitty-gritty of the other contested areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## conworldus

You said "In short, Arunachal Pradesh has nothing to do with China culturally and historically"

The pesky old British map disagrees with you.
Tawang is clearly in Tibet, not India.










Axomiya_lora said:


> I am from a place in Assam that's on the Arunachal border, so don't need to go to Arunachal solely for the purpose of interviewing anyone. I converse with more Arunachali people daily than you will ever do in your entire lifetime.
> 
> It is a misconception that's been ingrained in the sheep from China by your CCP that people from Arunachal are all Tibetans. They form a minority of the Arunachal population who ironically are the victims of your intransigence in Tibet. They are deeply concerned about the wellbeing of their Tibetan brothers and detest your CCP government.
> 
> Rest of the population of Arunachal(more than three-fourths) are all north east Indian tribes having no connection whatsoever to your China. Their culture and language are the same as us in Assam, and were historically a part of our kingdoms in NE. They don't even share your religion- Hinduism, Christianity and Donyi-Polo are followed.
> 
> In short, Arunachal Pradesh has nothing to do with China culturally and historically. Your government knows this very well and it's time you followed this like gospel.
> 
> 
> There is nothing to negotiate so far as Arunachal is concerned. But i am not aware of the nitty-gritty of the other contested areas.



Another Map. India is red.








Axomiya_lora said:


> I am from a place in Assam that's on the Arunachal border, so don't need to go to Arunachal solely for the purpose of interviewing anyone. I converse with more Arunachali people daily than you will ever do in your entire lifetime.
> 
> It is a misconception that's been ingrained in the sheep from China by your CCP that people from Arunachal are all Tibetans. They form a minority of the Arunachal population who ironically are the victims of your intransigence in Tibet. They are deeply concerned about the wellbeing of their Tibetan brothers and detest your CCP government.
> 
> Rest of the population of Arunachal(more than three-fourths) are all north east Indian tribes having no connection whatsoever to your China. Their culture and language are the same as us in Assam, and were historically a part of our kingdoms in NE. They don't even share your religion- Hinduism, Christianity and Donyi-Polo are followed.
> 
> In short, Arunachal Pradesh has nothing to do with China culturally and historically. Your government knows this very well and it's time you followed this like gospel.
> 
> 
> There is nothing to negotiate so far as Arunachal is concerned. But i am not aware of the nitty-gritty of the other contested areas.



However, this 1947 map shows that Tawang is now in India.

In short, you are totally wrong that this area has nothing to do with China culturally or historically. The fact is that the Brits took it while ruling India, nothing more. Non-Tibetans who live in that area are mostly due to India's internal immigration push to assimilate the border region. 







Axomiya_lora said:


> I am from a place in Assam that's on the Arunachal border, so don't need to go to Arunachal solely for the purpose of interviewing anyone. I converse with more Arunachali people daily than you will ever do in your entire lifetime.
> 
> It is a misconception that's been ingrained in the sheep from China by your CCP that people from Arunachal are all Tibetans. They form a minority of the Arunachal population who ironically are the victims of your intransigence in Tibet. They are deeply concerned about the wellbeing of their Tibetan brothers and detest your CCP government.
> 
> Rest of the population of Arunachal(more than three-fourths) are all north east Indian tribes having no connection whatsoever to your China. Their culture and language are the same as us in Assam, and were historically a part of our kingdoms in NE. They don't even share your religion- Hinduism, Christianity and Donyi-Polo are followed.
> 
> In short, Arunachal Pradesh has nothing to do with China culturally and historically. Your government knows this very well and it's time you followed this like gospel.
> 
> 
> There is nothing to negotiate so far as Arunachal is concerned. But i am not aware of the nitty-gritty of the other contested areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## namefield_empty

conworldus said:


> However, this 1947 map shows that Tawang is now in India.


Please make it a habit of reading the earlier posts in a thread before you publish new content. Had you gone through my earlier posts, you would have found me clearly mention that the tiny Tawang tract is the only place in our Arunachal Pradesh that is remotely linked to Tibet. Mind you i wrote Tibet(not China) as the events leading up to occupation of Tibet made the inhabitants there anti Chinese.

Your fake maps mean zilch to us, we in Assam have our own centuries old documented history(Buranjis) that have chronicled the our relationships with the hills and plain tribes of present day Arunachal.

The extent to which your fake propaganda machine can stoop down to was exposed couple of years back. In your pathetic attempt to paint the tribes of Arunachal as Tibetans your government concocted a false story about the Apatanis who are our tribal brothers from the Ziro valley. Your government mouthpiece called them the most beautiful of Tibetan people!

You know what the Apatani organisations themselves were the ones to debunk your fantasies and evil intentions, and we had a great laugh over the matter.

Arunachal is going nowhere, North East India is a close knit unit and we will always thwart you Chinese as ONE if you cast an evil eye on our motherland.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## phancong

Why respond to the Indian Poster about Indian Resistance in the 1962 war? Waste time to discuss with Indian about face saving defeated of the Indian Army in 1962. Nation of a great humiliation suffered by India right after Hindu get their Independent from the British, One proud Hindu humiliated again by foreign force, Hindu should give back to South Tibet but Hindu decided follow the British footstep right into Tibet but China beat the crap out of Hindu in 1962 war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XDescendantX

Cobra Arbok said:


> Simple solution: India relinquishes its claim on Aksai Chin, and China relinquishes its claim on Arunachal Pradesh.



Simple solution: India relinquishes it's 70+ year illegal claim on all of Kashmir, and cede all of it to Pakistan, and China relinquishes it's claim on Arunachal Pradesh after 70+ years. 

Since India won't exist 70 years from now the treaty will become void and China can just have Arunachal Pradesh.


----------



## Cobra Arbok

XDescendantX said:


> Simple solution: India relinquishes it's 70+ year illegal claim on all of Kashmir, and cede all of it to Pakistan, and China relinquishes it's claim on Arunachal Pradesh after 70+ years.
> 
> Since India won't exist 70 years from now the treaty will become void and China can just have Arunachal Pradesh.


 please try to say something that makes sense



nang2 said:


> It is interesting that an Indian claims he knows how Chinese troops would have felt. From what I can tell, your confidence in your own view misses two important facts. First, before 1962, Chinese troops marched into Tibet where local culture was quite different. Was there any concern about how they would be received by the local population? You bet there was. So, in 1962, it was not the first time. Better yet, Chinese troops had already have some experience dealing with Tibetans, who were the same local population in South Tibet. Second, people in general don't concern themselves much with politics, especially in regions that haven't been infested with much nationalism. Most of them just prefer their lives not disturbed too much. The picture you just painted tried to give an impression that Tibetans living in South Tibet had strong affiliation with India. That is laughable.



With all due respect, Arunachal Pradesh has NOT been historically populated by Tibetans. Only the bordering districts with Tibet such as Tawang have been Tibetan. Arunachal Pradesh is populated by various Sino-Tibetan Tibeto-Burman tribal groups such as Khambas and Tanis, but not Tibetans. With the exception of some Tibetan populations living near the border, very few people inn Arunachal can understand Tibetan
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Arunachal_Pradesh#List_of_tribes


----------



## Figaro

Nan Yang said:


> China withdraw from South Tibet in good faith. It was never in China interest to start a war with India. China just wanted to hit India to hard that they will return to the negotiation table. It did stop India adventure and bring 50 years of peace.


To be fair, it would have been a logistical nightmare with the winter coming for China to remain in South Tibet. A withdrawal was pretty much certain either way due to the Himalayan mountains.



Cobra Arbok said:


> Simple solution: India relinquishes its claim on Aksai Chin, and China relinquishes its claim on Arunachal Pradesh.


Not really a fair deal for the Chinese. They will basically acknowledge a territory almost three times the size of Aksai chin and far more hospitable to India. I really dont know why India keeps proposing this ... it is a definite dead end. Would India agree if China had Arunachal Pradesh and it had Aksai Chin?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nan Yang

Figaro said:


> To be fair, it would have been a logistical nightmare with the winter coming for China to remain in South Tibet. A withdrawal was pretty much certain either way due to the Himalayan mountains.
> 
> 
> Not really a fair deal for the Chinese. They will basically acknowledge a territory almost three times the size of Aksai chin and far more hospitable to India. I really dont know why India keeps proposing this ... it is a definite dead end. Would India agree if China had Arunachal Pradesh and it had Aksai Chin?



This is exactly what ZhouEnlai offered India. Swap Aksai Chin for South Tibet but India responded with the forward policy that advanced further then what they actually claim. India wants the whole thing plus even more.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Mighty Lion

Never mind.


----------



## Mighty Lion

@Deino @LKJ86


----------



## Deino

Why again a new thread?


----------



## Deino

silent_poison said:


> Never mind.




Why did you delete your post?


----------



## Zarvan

By Liu Xuanzun Source:Global Times Published: 2020/5/31 18:28:41







China reveals its new long range multiple rocket launcher at the National Day parade on October 1. Photo: IC



Since the Doklam standoff with India in 2017, the Chinese military has expanded its arsenal with weapons like the Type 15 tank, Z-20 helicopter and GJ-2 drone that should give China the advantage in high-altitude conflicts should they arise, Chinese analysts said on Sunday.

China's Type 15 tank made its public debut at the National Day military parade on October 1 last year. 

With a powerful engine, the Type 15 lightweight main battle tank can effectively operate in plateau regions difficult for heavier tanks, and with its advanced fire control systems and 105 millimeter caliber armor-piercing main gun, it can outgun any other light armored vehicles at high elevations, the experts told the Global Times on Sunday.

China's most advanced vehicle-mounted howitzer, the PCL-181, also debuted at the parade. 

At 25 tons, the PCL-181 is lighter, faster and can endure longer than the previous 40-ton self-propelled howitzer on crawler tracks. 

It can digitally deploy its gun at the press of a button, with automatic calibration and semi-automatic reloading.

Both the Type 15 tank and the PCL-181 howitzer were displayed in the high-elevation plateau region of Southwest China's Tibet Autonomous Region in a China Central Television report on military exercises in January.

Another new weapon which debuted at the parade was a multiple-rocket launcher system, which uses an 8x8 wheeled high-mobility chassis and carries two sets of four 370-millimeter rockets, making it viable for high-altitude deployment, according to publicly available reports.

In the air, China unveiled the Z-20 utility helicopter at the parade. This medium-lift helicopter can adapt to all kinds of terrain and weather and can be used on missions including personnel and cargo transport, search and rescue and reconnaissance.

The Z-20 can operate in oxygen-depleted plateaus thanks to its powerful homemade engine, Chen Guang, vice general manager of Avicopter, the helicopter branch of Aviation Industry Corporation of China that developed the helicopter, told the Global Times previously.

Joining the Z-20 is the modified Z-8G large transport helicopter displayed at the Fifth China Helicopter Exposition held in Tianjin in October. 

Focusing on plateau operations, the Z-8G is the first of its kind in China and can take off from 4,500 meters above sea level with a ceiling higher than 6,000 meters.

At Airshow China 2018, the Chinese Air Force unveiled the GJ-2 armed reconnaissance drone, which has a higher ceiling and can carry more payload than the previous GJ-1. Reports said it can be used to patrol the long border in high-altitude areas like Tibet.

These specially designed weapons have boosted the Chinese military's combat capabilities in high-altitude regions, enabling it to better safeguard national sovereignty and territorial integrity, Chinese analysts said.

Border incidents have recently occurred between troops of China and India. 

Chinese border defense troops have bolstered border control measures and made necessary moves in response to India's recent, illegal construction of defense facilities across the border into Chinese territory in the Galwan Valley region in May. 

Indian media reports said China recently deployed 5,000 more troops to the border area with India, and diplomats of the two countries have started talks on a peaceful resolution. 

Chinese Defense Ministry spokesperson Ren Guoqiang said Friday at a regular press conference that the Chinese border defense troops are devoted to safeguarding peace and stability in the border regions and that the overall situation along China-India border was stable and under control.

The two countries are capable of resolving border issues through dialogue and negotiations, the Chinese Ministry of Foreign Affairs said on Wednesday.

https://www.globaltimes.cn/content/1190083.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ozranger

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1267688956327411715

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

It is very ironic to see China do a repeat of the Doklam incident in 2017 ... except with roles reversed this time.


----------



## Hum555

Several thousand soldiers with a Chinese PLA Air Force airborne brigade took just a few hours to maneuver from Central China’s Hubei Province to northwestern, high-altitude region amid China-India border tensions. https://globaltimes.cn/content/1190806.shtml…

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Figaro

Cobra Arbok said:


> Simple solution: India relinquishes its claim on Aksai Chin, and China relinquishes its claim on Arunachal Pradesh.


Lol China offered this in 1962 when they were in a much weaker strategic position and the Indians rejected it multiple times. Now China is in a much stronger position and now India is offering the same deal. Why should China accept it?



Nan Yang said:


> That's what ZhouEnlai proposed to India and India responded with the forward policy.
> 
> 
> A border between two great civilizations shouldn't be named after a British general !


I'm sure the Indians really regret not taking Zhou Enlai's deal. It would've saved them from the humiliation of the 1962 war, not to mention making a permanent enemy of a much stronger northern neighbor. Nehru's decision to reject this proposition will go down as one of the worst foreign policy blunders in modern history.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aasimkhan

Zapper said:


> India and China have agreed to seek a fair, reasonable and mutually acceptable solution to the boundary question through negotiations, the government informed Rajya Sabha on Thursday.
> 
> In a written response to a question in Rajya Sabha, Minister of State for External Affairs V Muraleedharan said China disputes the international boundary between India and China.
> 
> "Indian territory under the occupation of China in Jammu & Kashmir is approximately 38,000 sq. km. In addition, under the so-called China-Pakistan 'boundary agreement' signed between China and Pakistan on 2 March 1963, Pakistan illegally ceded 5,180 sq. km of Indian territory in Azad Kashmir to China," the minister said.
> 
> 
> 
> India and China have each appointed a Special Representative to explore the framework for a boundary settlement from the political perspective of the overall bilateral relationship, he said.
> 
> The two sides have agreed to seek a fair, reasonable and mutually acceptable solution to the boundary question through dialogue and negotiations, he said
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...-government/articleshow/69976852.cms?from=mdr


haha, typical Indian media self concocted story. Has China confirmed this statement any where?


----------



## atan651

No settlement, fight it out and may the stronger country win and seize more lands!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavidsSling

By dominating the heights, Indian infantry forces are in a position to engage Chinese armour and troop formations with anti-tank guided missiles, rockets and other weapons.







The Indian Army has reinforced its own tank formations in the area.


*New Delhi: *
There has been a major force build-up of Chinese tanks and infantry forces in the South Pangong region of Eastern Ladakh after the Indian Army seized the initiative and gained control of several key heights in the area on August 30. Given the range of their guns, Chinese artillery would be located in 'depth' positions, more than twenty kilometres away from the Line of Actual Control.

Source have indicated to NDTV that the presence of additional tank forces has been detected not too far from Chinese positions in Moldo in South Pangong. However, the movement of Chinese heavy weaponry continues to be well sighted by the Indian Army ''which dominates the heights from Thakung to beyond Mukpari.'' This includes control of both shoulders of the crucial Spanggur Gap, a high-altitude pass that spans more than two kilometres in width through which tanks can operate.

The Indian Army has reinforced its own tank formations in the area, and deployed additional forces to shore up the heights that it holds along the disputed Line of Actual Control in the region.

By dominating the heights, Indian infantry forces are in a position to engage Chinese armour and troop formations with anti-tank guided missiles, rockets and other weapons. India also operates missile-armed T-90 heavy main battle tanks in addition to upgraded T-72M1 tanks in high-altitude areas in Eastern Ladakh.





NDTV has learned that despite the over-all domination of Indian forces in the region, the Chinese Army continue to hold positions on Black-Top and Helmet, two features on the Chinese side of the Line of Actual Control. Multiple sources have told NDTV that both positions are within the range of Indian soldiers who occupy near-by heights and hold ground at the base of these features. In other words, any lengthy maintenance and replenishment of these Chinese posts would be challenging.

There has been heavy air activity as well along the Line of Actual Control with the Chinese Air Force stepping up its fighter deployment from both the Ngari-Gunsa and Hotan air bases in Tibet. The bulk of the Chinese fighter-flying has been done by home-built versions of the Sukhoi 30 fighter which also happens to be the mainstay of the Indian Air Force.

The situation along the LAC is "slightly tense", Army chief General Manoj Mukund Naravane said this morning, adding that "we have undertaken some precautionary deployments for our own safety and security". "In view of the situation, we have undertaken some precautionary deployments for our own safety and security. These deployments, we undertook along the LAC," Army chief General Manoj Mukund Naravane said today, referring to the de facto border with China.

"We are sure that the problem can be resolved fully through talks," the Army chief added.

Both the IAF and the Chinese Air Force have deployed electronic warning and support aircraft in the region. It is unclear if the Chinese are performing round-the-clock fighter sweeps in the region.



The Indian Air Force, which is heavily deployed at multiple air bases across North India would respond to Chinese air activity by flying its own combat-sorties across the Line of Actual Control.

It is also unclear if combat aircraft of either sides have made aggressive attempts to lock their fire-control radars on each other, a prelude to firing air to air missiles. The Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal RKS Bhadauria visited Indian Air Force bases in the Northeast yesterday.









Major Chinese Tank, Infantry Build-Up In South Pangong As Standoff Intensifies


There has been a major force build-up of Chinese tanks and infantry forces in the South Pangong region of Eastern Ladakh after the Indian Army seized the initiative and gained control of several key heights in the area on August 30. Given the range of their guns, Chinese artillery would be...




www.ndtv.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

DavidsSling said:


> NDTV has learned that despite the over-all domination of Indian forces in the region, the Chinese Army continue to hold positions on Black-Top and Helmet, two features on the Chinese side of the Line of Actual Control.


Indians tried to take Helmet top and Black top but they were repulsed with their company commander killed in the clash. When will India come again to try to avenge his death?

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Feng Leng said:


> Indians tried to take Helmet top and Black top but they were repulsed with their company commander killed in the clash. When will India come again to try to avenge his death?



The rise of the US required the humiliation of the Spanish Empire. As a peaceful and anti-imperialist nation, China has so far refused to respond to provocations with force. However, it seems like this is not seen as patience or restraint, but as weakness, by certain parties.

Their arrogance will result in ultimate humiliation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

Feng Leng said:


> Indians tried to take Helmet top and Black top but they were repulsed with their company commander killed in the clash. When will India come again to try to avenge his death?


No, you are wrong. 

India is in control of both black and helmet tops. There is plenty of media news related to this. Just because one media, NDTV, says it doesn't become true.

This is the actual position of both our forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Feng Leng

ThinkLogically said:


> No, you are wrong.
> 
> India is in control of both black and helmet tops. There is plenty of media news related to this. Just because one media, NDTV, says it doesn't become true.
> 
> This is the actual position of both our forces.


LFMAO at the Indian self-delusion 

Tell that to Nitin A Gokhale... you think you know more than him

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ThinkLogically

Feng Leng said:


> LFMAO at the Indian self-delusion
> 
> Tell that to Nitin A Gokhale... you think you know more than him


He he he, we have taken control of 9000 Sq Km of our pre-1962 territory. Thank you for not fighting back.


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

I think in this era of drones of all sorts the real battle will be of a non contact nature. Since China has a huge advantage regarding the drones the Indian positions will be like sitting ducks. I am pretty sure the Indian High Command is fully cognizant of the ground reality. Hence, they're contacting Russia to get an amicable exit pass.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

FairAndUnbiased said:


> The rise of the US required the humiliation of the Spanish Empire. As a peaceful and anti-imperialist nation, China has so far refused to respond to provocations with force. However, it seems like this is not seen as patience or restraint, but as weakness, by certain parties.
> 
> Their arrogance will result in ultimate humiliation.


I have to agree with @bolo . China is playing its cards sub-optimally.

India is a suicide bomber instigated by the US but internally driven by its massive inferiority complex and envy toward China, which it considers racially inferior chinkis (like its own northeast people).

Nobody in the right mind tries to persuade a suicide bomber that what he is doing will result in his own death. They accept as a fact that the suicide bomber wants to die and just shoot him before he gets close enough to do damage.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## Feng Leng

ThinkLogically said:


> He he he, we have taken control of 9000 Sq Km of our pre-1962 territory. Thank you for not fighting back.


LOL let me know when you have taken Helmet top and Black top to avenge your dead company commander

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dungeness

Whole India went frenzy for gaining control of a couple hill tops near LAC, and they think the whole thing is all about who is gaining a few kilometer of land. This country needs a visionary leader who has a vision beyond that of a bargain street vendor, to be a real world power.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Liaslia

Both China and India are preparing for war at the LAC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

India desperately try to end the standoff as quick as possible becos they do not have ability to hold in cold winter long.

While China having better logistics and superior infrastructure can hold as long as it wants.

It is also the reason India recently start all kind of provocation trying to force China to stand down.

The longer it drags, the more desperate for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Super Falcon

Well planned by USA they do not want to fight their survival war but send their dog for few bones to make region at nuclear war risk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

ThinkLogically said:


> He he he, we have taken control of 9000 Sq Km of our pre-1962 territory. Thank you for not fighting back.


You as a tamil shall not support hindi supremacy. Hindi treat u tamil as darker inferior and dravidian as lower caste. Tamil is better as an independent state.


----------



## Figaro

ThinkLogically said:


> He he he, we have taken control of 9000 Sq Km of our pre-1962 territory. Thank you for not fighting back.


India has absolutely no offensive capability whatsoever ... your best chance is to say on the defensive and inflict as many casualties on the attacking force as possible before you are blown out in an air strike or are cut off and forced to surrender. An Indian attack would just make defeat occur much faster and in a much more grandiose fashion.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goenitz

Beast said:


> India desperately try to end the standoff as quick as possible becos they do not have ability to hold in cold winter long.


if they are in siachen and kargil then yes they can...it will be added expense though..
anyway chinese have helmet and kala tops..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## wali87

Kee


ThinkLogically said:


> No, you are wrong.
> 
> India is in control of both black and helmet tops. There is plenty of media news related to this. Just because one media, NDTV, says it doesn't become true.
> 
> This is the actual position of both our forces.


keep believing the lies your government is telling you and keep dreaminggg.


----------



## Figaro

I think this famous song best encapsulates the state of mind Indians are in right now.


----------



## ThinkLogically

Beast said:


> You as a tamil shall not support hindi supremacy. Hindi treat u tamil as darker inferior and dravidian as lower caste. Tamil is better as an independent state.


Ok bot, thanks for your advice. Better luck next time.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Figaro

ThinkLogically said:


> Ok bot, thanks for your advice. Better luck next time.


The only bots and web crawlers on this forum are of Indian origin

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## bolo

Super Falcon said:


> Well planned by USA they do not want to fight their survival war but send their dog for few bones to make region at nuclear war risk


And here is where Indian lies affected Pakistani. India does not have Thermo nukes, just 1940 fission bomb. At worst case total Indian nukes can only damage a few blocks. Who knows if the delivery system will work. It may land on Indian soil.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

Nothing is going to happen..... 
Ye China Amitabh bachchan banke ayega.....






Aur AK Hungal banke chala jayega like doklam


----------



## Ghost 125

vishwambhar said:


> Nothing is going to happen.....
> Ye China Amitabh bachchan banke ayega.....
> 
> View attachment 666966
> 
> 
> Aur AK Hungal banke chala jayega like doklam
> 
> View attachment 666967


you may not know this... but Dokalam plateau is entirely with Chinese now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vishwambhar

Ghost 125 said:


> you may not know this... but Dokalam plateau is entirely with Chinese now



Yes it is entirely with Chinese on PDF.....

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Figaro

bolo said:


> And here is where Indian lies affected Pakistani. India does not have Thermo nukes, just 1940 fission bomb. At worst case total Indian nukes can only damage a few blocks. Who knows if the delivery system will work. It may land on Indian soil.


Well you might actually be correct given the failure of the 60s era Agni III missile a few months ago.








Failed Agni III Test May Dent India’s Credible Deterrence


The failed night test of the Agni III, particularly at this stage in its service, raises doubts about India’s nuclear deterrent.



thediplomat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Feng Leng

Another Indian died on LAC


shaheed shamsher ali: the dead body of shaheed shamsher ali will reach by evening, village, martyr was killed on india-china border Indians are dropping like flies :agree:



defence.pk





LOL


----------



## batmannow

DavidsSling said:


> By dominating the heights, Indian infantry forces are in a position to engage Chinese armour and troop formations with anti-tank guided missiles, rockets and other weapons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian Army has reinforced its own tank formations in the area.
> 
> 
> *New Delhi: *
> There has been a major force build-up of Chinese tanks and infantry forces in the South Pangong region of Eastern Ladakh after the Indian Army seized the initiative and gained control of several key heights in the area on August 30. Given the range of their guns, Chinese artillery would be located in 'depth' positions, more than twenty kilometres away from the Line of Actual Control.
> 
> Source have indicated to NDTV that the presence of additional tank forces has been detected not too far from Chinese positions in Moldo in South Pangong. However, the movement of Chinese heavy weaponry continues to be well sighted by the Indian Army ''which dominates the heights from Thakung to beyond Mukpari.'' This includes control of both shoulders of the crucial Spanggur Gap, a high-altitude pass that spans more than two kilometres in width through which tanks can operate.
> 
> The Indian Army has reinforced its own tank formations in the area, and deployed additional forces to shore up the heights that it holds along the disputed Line of Actual Control in the region.
> 
> By dominating the heights, Indian infantry forces are in a position to engage Chinese armour and troop formations with anti-tank guided missiles, rockets and other weapons. India also operates missile-armed T-90 heavy main battle tanks in addition to upgraded T-72M1 tanks in high-altitude areas in Eastern Ladakh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NDTV has learned that despite the over-all domination of Indian forces in the region, the Chinese Army continue to hold positions on Black-Top and Helmet, two features on the Chinese side of the Line of Actual Control. Multiple sources have told NDTV that both positions are within the range of Indian soldiers who occupy near-by heights and hold ground at the base of these features. In other words, any lengthy maintenance and replenishment of these Chinese posts would be challenging.
> 
> There has been heavy air activity as well along the Line of Actual Control with the Chinese Air Force stepping up its fighter deployment from both the Ngari-Gunsa and Hotan air bases in Tibet. The bulk of the Chinese fighter-flying has been done by home-built versions of the Sukhoi 30 fighter which also happens to be the mainstay of the Indian Air Force.
> 
> The situation along the LAC is "slightly tense", Army chief General Manoj Mukund Naravane said this morning, adding that "we have undertaken some precautionary deployments for our own safety and security". "In view of the situation, we have undertaken some precautionary deployments for our own safety and security. These deployments, we undertook along the LAC," Army chief General Manoj Mukund Naravane said today, referring to the de facto border with China.
> 
> "We are sure that the problem can be resolved fully through talks," the Army chief added.
> 
> Both the IAF and the Chinese Air Force have deployed electronic warning and support aircraft in the region. It is unclear if the Chinese are performing round-the-clock fighter sweeps in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> The Indian Air Force, which is heavily deployed at multiple air bases across North India would respond to Chinese air activity by flying its own combat-sorties across the Line of Actual Control.
> 
> It is also unclear if combat aircraft of either sides have made aggressive attempts to lock their fire-control radars on each other, a prelude to firing air to air missiles. The Chief of Air Staff, Air Chief Marshal RKS Bhadauria visited Indian Air Force bases in the Northeast yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Major Chinese Tank, Infantry Build-Up In South Pangong As Standoff Intensifies
> 
> 
> There has been a major force build-up of Chinese tanks and infantry forces in the South Pangong region of Eastern Ladakh after the Indian Army seized the initiative and gained control of several key heights in the area on August 30. Given the range of their guns, Chinese artillery would be...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ndtv.com


There is no indian army dominece in any peaks, those peaks which chinese left, indian army took just to show poor janta that army is doing something if indian army has so much strategic control then why the hell you are talking to China? 
Well, leme tell you loud and clear not long China will take all from you cause your defence minster has told the Russians that your airforce and army wants fast delivery of weapons because the weapons in use are nearly getting unusable so be careful any night chinese will come but not Jst, how you think, they ill come with new gadgets and new tech


----------



## vishwambhar

batmannow said:


> There is no indian army dominece in any peaks, those peaks which chinese left, indian army took just to show poor janta that army is doing something if indian army has so much strategic control then why the hell you are talking to China?
> Well, leme tell you loud and clear not long China will take all from you cause your defence minster has told the Russians that your airforce and army wants fast delivery of weapons because the weapons in use are nearly getting unusable so be careful any night chinese will come but not Jst, how you think, they ill come with new gadgets and new tech



Hmmm hmmm you are absolutely right on PDF......


----------



## batmannow

vishwambhar said:


> Hmmm hmmm you are absolutely right on PDF......


And better then godi media which isn't releasing the pics of your dead soilders 😜


----------



## vishwambhar

batmannow said:


> And better then godi media which isn't releasing the pics of your dead soilders 😜



India openly declared about her dead soldiers and released photos......not only this but we never ever hidden our failed missile tests, never pushed any of our unsuccessful project on to forces rather we always gave them their own time....unlike China and Pakistan where everything is all is well.....


----------



## Ghost 125

vishwambhar said:


> Yes it is entirely with Chinese on PDF.....


no it is actually with chinese, u can look it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## batmannow

vishwambhar said:


> India openly declared about her dead soldiers and released photos......not only this but we never ever hidden our failed missile tests, never pushed any of our unsuccessful project on to forces rather we always gave them their own time....unlike China and Pakistan where everything is all is well.....


OK when indian media showed the pics aand details of that poor SFF soilder who got killed just a day before?


----------



## Figaro

vishwambhar said:


> India openly declared about her dead soldiers and released photos......not only this but we never ever hidden our failed missile tests, never pushed any of our unsuccessful project on to forces rather we always gave them their own time....unlike China and Pakistan where everything is all is well.....


Do you Indians not even Google stuff up before arriving to idiotic conclusions? Can you give any evidence at all when either China or Pakistan has hid failed launches or tests? They are not the Soviet Union after all. Here is China launching the failure of the LM-7A rocket earlier this year ... failure is normal. The only problem is the Indians should not be failing to launch a missile that has been around since the early Cold War. 




__





China announces failure in first launch of new Long March 7A rocket – Spaceflight Now






spaceflightnow.com


----------



## The Ronin

*The Chinese garrison on Pangong Lake, which straddles the India-China border, has been reinforced with new assault boats. At least six are now present on the lake, allowing for a mobile assault force of at least 60 troops.*

They are stationed near to the contested line of actual control. The border region has been the scene of heightened tensions between the two countries including several clashes.

The Type-928D assault boats are generally similar to the Swedish CB-90. They represent a significant increase in capability for Chinese forces on the mountain lakes along the contested border. The type was first deployed to the lake in October 2019.Based on satellite imagery analysis they began appearing at the western end, nearer the defacto border *around June this year*.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1284794073325244420
The Type-928D is manufactured by Changzhou FRP Shipyard Co Ltd.in Changzhou, Jiangsu, China which specializes in GRP (glass reinforced plastic) boats. The yard appears to be constructing large numbers of various riverine craft for the Chinese armed forces.

The Type-928D is 13.8m (45 ft) long and has a beam of 3.9m (13 ft). Its three 295 hp motors give it a top speed of 38.9 knots. In the assault role it can carry up to 11 troops. They are primarily armed with a 12.7mm heavy machine gun mounted in a remote weapons station (RWS) above the cabin offering a wide arc of fire. Crew served machine guns can be mounted on the aft deck,









China Strengthens Inland Navy On Indian Border - Naval News


The Chinese garrison on Pangong Lake, which straddles the India-China border, has been reinforced with new assault boats. At least six are now present on the lake, allowing for a mobile assault force of at least 60 troops. They are stationed near to the contested line of actual control. The...




www.navalnews.com

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

Good going China keep up the pressure.


----------



## Oracle

The problem with such situation with india

News always comes like war is coming in evening

We all waste our time for news

News of Indian Victory every other day like rafale flown, bofors, new commando came, army took over their own peak but news are are just hypes

There will not be any war in winter. India can't afford war in winter.
China don't need any war. They already won it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## casual

Should have went with 20mm main armament...


----------



## Figaro

Oracle said:


> The problem with such situation with india
> 
> News always comes like war is coming in evening
> 
> We all waste our time for news
> 
> News of Indian Victory every other day like rafale flown, bofors, new commando came, army took over their own peak but news are are just hypes
> 
> There will not be any war in winter. India can't afford war in winter.
> China don't need any war. They already won it


Salami slice until you get the Indians to attack you ... that should be the Chinese tactic right now.


----------



## Bossman

casual said:


> Should have went with 20mm main armament...


Why?


----------



## Titanium100

*Chinese soldiers enter Ladakh's Demchuk, object to Dalai Lama's birthday celebrations *

The Chinese, comprising Army personnel and civilians, came in five vehicles and raised banners near the village community centre.





Ashraf Wani SrinagarJuly 12, 2021UPDATED: July 12, 2021 15:05 IST




Chinese display banners near the LAC in Demchok (Source: India Today)

Chinese soldiers and some civilians appeared on the other side of the Sindu river in the Demchuk region of Ladakh and displayed banners and Chinese flag in protest when Indian villagers were *celebrating the birthday of the Dalai Lama*. The incident occurred on July 6.



The Chinese, comprising Army personnel and civilians, came in five vehicles and raised banners near the village community centre where the Dalai Lama’s birthday was being celebrated.

Last week, Prime Minister Narendra Modi greeted the Dalai Lama on the occasion of his 86th birthday. This is the first time Narendra Modi has publicly confirmed speaking with the Dalai Lama since he took over as prime minister in 2014.

In a tweet on Tuesday morning, PM Modi said, "Spoke on phone to His Holiness the @DalaiLama to convey greetings on his 86th birthday. We wish him a long and healthy life."

President of the Tibetan government-in-Exile Penpa Tsering told India Today TV last week that the *Dalai Lama was expected to meet Prime Minister Narendra Modi* after the Covid-19 situation stablises.

PM Modi's tweet shows a significant shift in India’s Tibet policy vi’s-a-vi’s China and a strong message to Beijing. The Indian government had not wished China on the 100th anniversary of the Chinese Communist Party.

India and China have been in a *military stand-off since April-May last year* and are yet to find solutions to de-escalate tensions at the friction points, including the Hot Springs-Gogra heights.









Chinese soldiers enter Ladakh's Demchuk, object to Dalai Lama's birthday celebrations


The Chinese, comprising Army personnel and civilians, came in five vehicles and raised banners near the village community centre.




www.indiatoday.in





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

